# knitting tea party friday 9 december '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 9 December '16

Two rather light snowfalls and we have a skiff of snow over the ground that is melting as I speak. It's around 30° so not too cold. We are getting some bright sunshine now which should melt what snow is still around. It is also warming my living room free of charge.

Patchwork Kitty is asleep on my side of the bed. She is the original "momma" kitty. I think Snow White Kitty is the only one of her two litters we have left. And the yellow fluffy kitty is also inside - she is a very playful kitty so I need to watch what she gets into. Haven't named her yet - I'm leaning toward Susan Kitty or Irene Kitty. I like the latter one best I think. This is sad - is my life reduced to agonizing over what I name the kittens? lol

Fpr those that would lke it here is a website with 10 paleo recipes for cookies. http://www.elanaspantry.com/10_paleo_christmas_cookie_recipes

MAPLE WALNUT VEGAN FUDGE - PALEO

A classic holiday dessert made healthy using just three ingredients. This nut-free, dairy-free, refined sugar-free treat is perfect for those with diet restrictions, and makes for a rich and decadent dessert.

AUTHOR: JULIA MUELLER 
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 5 minutes
Total Time: 15 minutes

Ingredients

1 cup SunButter Organic Sunflower Butter
½ cup pure maple syrup (or honey)
¾ teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg, optional
2/3 cup raw walnuts, chopped
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
For Garnish:
Sunflower Seeds
Sesame seeds
Cacao nibs
Raw walnuts, chopped

Instructions

1. Line a 9" x 5" loaf pan with parchment paper.

2. Add all of the ingredients for the fudge to a small saucepan and heat over medium, stirring constantly, just until all ingredients are well-combined, and the mixture is very thick.

3. Transfer the fudge mixture to the prepared loaf pan and smooth into an even layer.

4. Sprinkle fudge with sunflower seeds, sesame seeds, cacao nibs, and chopped walnuts. Gently press the toppings into the fudge.

5. Freeze (uncovered) for 2 hours or until fudge has solidified.

6. When ready to serve, allow fudge to thaw 10 to 15 minutes, then cut into small squares using a sharp knife.

NOTE: Store fudge in a sealed container or bag in the freezer or refrigerator.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/maple-walnut-vegan-fudge-paleo/

SUPERFOOD DARK CHOCOLATE BEET FUDGE

Superfood dark chocolate beet fudge made with medjool dates, cacao powder, unsweetened chocolate, coconut oil, walnuts, and beets - A healthful take on the classic dessert.

Author: Julie Mueller
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Total Time: 10 minutes
Serves 12

Ingredients

16 ounces medjool dates, pitted
1/2 cup cooked beets
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1/3 cup cacao powder (or unsweetened cocoa powder)
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
6 ounces unsweetened chocolate, chopped
1/4 cup coconut oil
1 cup raw walnuts, chopped

Instructions

1. Place the dates in a bowl and fill with boiling water. Allow dates to sit for 10 minutes to soften.

2. While the dates are soaking, place the chopped chocolate and coconut oil in a glass bowl over a small pot of boiling water, stirring occasionally until chocolate has melted.

3. Drain the dates and place them in a food processor, along with the chopped beets, vanilla extract, cacao powder, cinnamon, and salt. Process until thick and smooth - you may need to stop the processor, scrape the sides with a rubber spatula, and start again several times.

4. Leaving the food processor on, pour the melted chocolate/oil through the top and allow the mixture to process until smooth.

5. Fold the chopped walnut into the fudge mixture with a rubber spatula.

6. Transfer the fudge mixture to a parchment-lined 8" by 8" square baking pan and spread evenly.

7. Place another piece of parchment paper on top of the fudge and gently press down in order to create an even, packed layer.

8. Refrigerate at least two hours.

9. Turn the block of fudge out onto a cutting board and slice into 16 squares with a sharp knife.

Notes: Fudge can be stored in a zip lock bag in the freezer, or in a sealed container in the refrigerator.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/superfood-dark-chocolate-beet-fudge/

I personally don't care for flavored coffee. But I thought I would throw this recipe in for those that do.

Homemade Gingerbread Latte

Serves approx 4

Ingredients

4 cups milk (cow's, almond, soy, rice, hemp, etc. is just fine.)
1/2 cup white sugar (I like Baker's sugar because it dissolves nicely)
2 teaspoons ground ginger
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
cinnamon stick, whipped cream for garnish (optional)

1/2 cup strong black coffee, or a freshly-brewed shot of espresso

The Directions

1. I used a 4 quart crockpot; you could get away with going as small as a 1.5 to 2 quart.

2. Put the milk into your crockpot, and whisk in the dried spices. Don't add the coffee.

3. Cover and cook on low for 3 hours, or high for 1-2. The milk should be quite hot, but if your crockpot tends to get hot enough to boil, keep an eye on it. Don't let the milk boil.

4. Pour over hot coffee or espresso.

5. Garnish with whipped cream, a sprinkle of nutmeg, and a cinnamon stick.

http://www.ayearofslowcooking.com/2008/12/crockpot-gingerbread-latte-recipe.html

Butter Roasted Chicken and Fresh Corn Johnny Cakes

Author: Joy the baker
Prep Time: 15 min 
Cook Time: 25 min 
Serves 4

Ingredients
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 (3-4 lb) whole chicken, broken down into pieces
coarse sea salt, fresh cracked black pepper, smoky paprika
10 garlic cloves, whole and peeled

Instructions

1. Place a rack in the upper third of the oven and preheat oven to 375 degree F.

2. Generously season all sides of the chicken pieces with salt, pepper, and paprika. Allow to rest at room temperature for 15 minutes.

3. Place a large skillet over medium heat. Add olive oil and butter, heating until butter is melted.

4. Add as many chicken pieces as will fit in the pan, skin side down. Sear until chicken is golden brown, then flip.

5. Add garlic to the pan as the second side of chicken cooks.

NOTE: We're not cooking the chicken through; we're searing and crisping the skin, sealing in the moisture.

6. Remove from heat and transfer chicken pieces, garlic and juice to a roasting pan.

7. Roast, uncovered for 25 minutes or until cooked through.

8. Serve warm with Fresh Corn Johnnycakes.

Fresh Corn Johnny Cakes

Ingredients

Kernels from 2 ears of corn
1/2 cup buttermilk
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened to room temperature, plus more for frying
1 large egg
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup cornmeal
2 tablespoons coarse corn grits
3/4 teaspoon salt
1 scant teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon fresh cracked black pepper
maple syrup for serving

Instructions

1. In a medium bowl combine half of the corn, the buttermilk, and butter. Use a KitchenAid® 2-Speed Hand Blender to coarsely puree and combine the mixture. If you don't have a hand blender, you can coarsely chop the mixture in a food processor, transferring to a medium bowl after pureeing.

2. Add the egg. Beat in using an electric hand mixer (or whisk if you don't have a hand mixer).

3. Add the flour, cornmeal, corn grits, salt, baking powder, baking soda, and pepper to the bowl. Use a KitchenAid® 9-Speed Hand Mixer on low speed to bring together all of the ingredients.

4. Add the remaining corn and fold to combine.

5. Heat a griddle pan over medium heat. Brush with butter to grease.

6. Heat oven to 175 degrees F.

7. Place a cooling rack over a rimmed baking sheet and set aside.

8. Dollop batter by the two tablespoonfuls onto the hot griddle. Cook until golden brown and bubbling slightly, about 1 minute and 30 seconds, and flip, cooking to golden on the other side.

9. When done frying, place the johnny cakes on the prepared cooling rack and into the warm oven to rest while you cook the rest of the cakes, adding more butter to the griddle as necessary.

10, Serve warm with maple syrup.

http://joythebaker.com/2016/12/the-bakehouse-brunch-butter-roasted-chicken-fresh-cron-johnny-cakes/

CREAMY CHICKEN AND BACON PASTA

This Creamy Chicken and Bacon Pasta is one for all those days when nothing but a creamy pasta will do. It's unapologetically indulgent, and loaded with all the essential food groups - cream, parmesan, chicken and BACON. Very little prep, on the table in 20 minutes! It's saucier and richer than the classic Alfredo.

Author: Nagi: RecipeTin Eats
Recipe type: Pasta, Dinner
PREP TIME: 5 mins
COOK TIME: 15 mins
TOTAL TIME: 20 mins
Serves: 2

INGREDIENTS

6 oz / 180g fettuccine or other pasta
5 -7 oz / 150 - 200 g bacon, chopped
6 oz / 180g chicken breast, cut in half horizontally
1 tbsp butter (30g)
2 garlic cloves, minced
½ small onion, finely chopped (brown, white or yellow)
¾ cup heavy cream / thickened cream (185ml)
¾ cup pasta cooking water (185ml) (Note 1)
½ cup FRESH grated parmesan (or ¼ cup store bought grated) (Note 2)

To Serve
Fresh parsley
Parmesan

INSTRUCTIONS

Bring a large pot of salted water to boil. Add pasta and cook for time per packet MINUS 2 minutes (finishes cooking in Sauce).

1. SCOOP OUT a mugful of pasta cooking water, then drain.

2. Meanwhile, cook bacon until golden, drain on paper towels.

3. Season chicken on both sides, cook in bacon fat, 2 minutes each side.

4. Wipe pan - optional, to keep sauce pretty and white.

5. Over medium heat, melt butter.

6. Add garlic and onion, cook for 3 - 4 minutes until onion is light golden and soft.

7. Add cream, about ¾ cup pasta water and parmesan. Stir, then simmer for 2 minutes until it reduces slightly - you don't need to be exact here. Season with salt & pepper.

8. Add pasta and toss gently in the sauce for about 1½ minutes. The sauce will thicken and coat the pasta, do this step until you get the sauce consistency you want. If your sauce gets too thick, add a splash of pasta water.

9. Toss through bacon and chicken.

11. Serve immediately, garnished with parmesan and parsley!

NOTES

1. Just before you drain the pasta, scoop out a mugful of the pasta cooking water. This will be used for the sauce - the starch in the water reacts with the oil in the cream / butter and thickens the sauce.

2. Fresh grated parmesan is finer than store bought so it melts in the sauce. If you use store bought, ensure you use a finely grated one otherwise it won't melt properly so the sauce won't be silky smooth (flavour will still be delish though!)

3. I'm providing the nutrition analysis reluctantly. I told you - this is indulgent. And worth it!!! 

NOTE: Nutrition is per serving. This takes into account 1½ tbsp of fat that is discarded after cooking the bacon. 271 calories of the total 946 calories is attributable to the bacon. If you use ham instead of bacon (really yum!), it reduces to 790 calories per serving.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving size: 318g Calories: 946 cal Fat: 54.6g Saturated fat: 24.9g Unsaturated fat: 29.7g Trans fat: 0g Carbohydrates: 54.4g Sugar: 0.8g Sodium: 1444mg Fiber: 0gProtein: 57.4g Cholesterol: 276mg

http://www.recipetineats.com/creamy-chicken-and-bacon-pasta/#


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Southern Pork Chop and Rice Casserole

Seasoned pork chops, seared and baked over toasted rice with beef broth, herbs, onion and bell pepper.

Ingredients

2 tablespoons butter, divided
1-1/2 cups uncooked, long grain rice
1/4 teaspoons each kosher salt, fresh cracked black pepper, garlic powder and Creole or Cajun
seasoning (I like Slap Ya Mama), or to taste
1-1/2 tablespoons cooking oil (vegetable, canola, olive), divided
4 to 6 bone-in, sirloin or rib pork chops or pork shoulder steaks, 1/2 to 3/4-inch thick
3 cups beef broth or stock
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce, or to taste
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme, crushed
1/4 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed
1/2 teaspoon dried sage
1 cup of coarsely chopped onion
1/2 cup of coarsely chopped green bell pepper

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Butter a 9 x 13 inch baking dish; set aside.

1. Heat 1 tablespoon of butter in a cast iron or other heavy skillet on medium high.

2. Add rice and cook, stirring often, until lightly toasted.

3. Transfer rice to baking dish.

4. Mix together the seasonings and sprinkle both sides of the chops.

5. Heat 1 tablespoon cooking oil in same skillet over high and brown chops, in batches, to quickly sear, about 1 minute per side, adding additional oil as needed; remove and set aside.

6. Whisk together the beef broth, Worcestershire and herbs.

7. Pour half of the broth over the rice and stir together.

8. Transfer chops on top of the rice along with any accumulated juices.

9. Reduce heat on skillet to medium and add remaining tablespoon butter, onion and bell pepper to the skillet, cook and stir until slightly softened; pour over the chops.

10. Deglaze pan with a splash of the remaining broth mix and transfer with remaining broth over the chops.

11. Cover baking pan tightly with a double layer of aluminum foil and bake at 350 degrees F, until chops are cooked through, most all of the liquid has been absorbed and rice has swelled up to surround chops, about 45 minutes for 1/2-inch chops and an hour or more for 3/4-inch. Internal temperature should be 145 degrees F on an instant read thermometer, when inserted into the side of thickest chop. Do not overcook!

12. Serve with quick fix green beans (http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2010/04/southern-style-green-beans-with.html#axzz4SN8UOpW7) or a nice mixed garden salad and some sweet tea. (http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2008/11/marys-perfect-southern-sweet-iced-tea.html#axzz4SN8UOpW7}

Cook's Notes: Do not substitute boneless pork chops. They are too lean for this type of preparation and will be overcooked and dry. Oven time, as always, is an estimate, as all ovens vary in the way that they cook and time will also depend on the thickness of the pork chops you use. Check first at 45 minutes to avoid overcooking. If you don't have all the herbs, I have also used Italian seasoning or Herbes de Provence. May also substitute a packet of onion soup mix mixed with water for the broth and herbs; leave out sauteed onion. May also use beef consommé or condensed French Onion Soup (such as Campbell's) with water, or a combination to equal 3 cups liquid. Casserole must be tightly covered. Do not rely on ceramic covers, but instead use layers of foil.

Recipe Source: DeepSouthDish.com Blog

http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2016/12/southern-pork-chop-and-rice-casserole.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+deepsouthdish%2FSeVH+%28Deep+South+Dish%29#axzz4S5RffHD8

A little snow here and there left on the ground - and it will probably melt tomorrow.

The boys are home from school - there should be a bit more noise no - it was really quiet around here today. Last night Avery was outside playing basketball (it was almost dark) wearing inline skates. I guess that is the new way to play basketball. lol --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 2nd December, 2016 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last weeks Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies- who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-436283-1.html

*Martina* ended up at the hospital for a short while with her cold - clearly progressed beyond a cold. Needed to return again.

*Gage* has been unwell. *Kate* has as well - but determined to recover in a couple of days so she could have a day out with the girls on Monday. Didn't make it, but is finally starting to feel better.

*Nicho* went home Sunday. Pain is greatly decreased - had one spasm yesterday but the only one for a couple of weeks.

Sonja has been in contact with *Mags7* she is fine but very busy. She has made contact recently with an old friend who has got her involved in Brownies so she is now a Brownie leader, which she really enjoys.

*Nannyof6GS* and DH have just had an unplanned trip up to Ohio. One of the triplets was hospitalised with pneumonia. In for 5 days but now home and doing well. They had a great time with the other boys despite the worry.

Jesse, the tiny baby born in *Kehinkle's* family passed away at a week old.

*Poledra's* DSM Marla has also been unwell - seems to be improving. Christopher was without heat during some extremely cold weather - has now been fixed

*Tami's* arthritis is playing up more than she remembers it doing so before with all the weather changes they have been having. Feeling a little better - has managed a small amount of knitting (the first time for a couple of weeks).

*Angelam* is finding it hard to feel the Christmas spirit. A friend of her DS has been diagnosed with throat cancer, another family friend with Motor Neurone Disease at only 40 and a friend has passed away at 85.

PHOTOS
2 - *Darowil* - Panda point protectors
3 - *Pacer* - Scrubby yarn / Cotton yarn
5 - *Gagesmom* - Baby romper suit, hat & booties
9 - *Bonnie* - Towel holder
11 - *RosD* - Baby dresses
23 - *Swedenme* - Christmas knitting ornament
25 - *Sorlenna* - Banksia sweaters / Quilts
25 - *Bonnie* - Christmas table runner / Hats & mitts
32 - *Gagesmom* - Snow
32 - *Sassafras* - Stencilled lizard
40 - *Gwen* - Gorgeous Gracie
42 - *Kehinkle* - Hat, mitts, slippers & fingerless gloves
42 - *Gagesmom * - Snow
43 - *Gagesmom* - Enya baby cardigan
44 - *Pacer* - Matthew's completed drawing
44 - *Fan* - Roses (Just Joey & Double Delight)
46 - *Gagesmom* - Gage
52 - *Gwen* - Scrubbie (+pattern)
54 - *EJS* - DGKs on Nina & Pinta / Mermaid tails
61 - *Tami* - Bowls
63 - *Fan* - Roses / Fairy statue
63 - *Fan* - A mixture of violas, snapdragons & mini rose
66 - *EJS* - Mermaid tails / Scarf / Parrot
66 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth's birthday table
70 - *Kehinkle * - ChiaoGoo interchangables
70 - *Fan* - Bumblebee in the snapdragons
71 - *Bonnie* - Mitts / Cross stitch / Christmas cacti 
73 - *Gagesmom* - Enya baby cardigan
77 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce
79 - *Poledra* - Light & Up shawl completed
80 - *Swedenme* - Manchester Christmas market
80 - *Gagesmom* - Enya baby cardigan and hat
81 - *Fan* - 4th of July rose
81 - *Gagesmom* - Pompom snowmen
82 - *Gagesmom* - Candy cane flavoured Oreos
82 - *Swedenme* - Christmas bauble ornaments
83 - *Lurker * - 70 - *Kehinkle * - ChiaoGoo interchangables
70 - *Fan* - Bumblebee in the snapdragons
71 - *Bonnie* - Mitts / Cross stitch / Christmas cacti 
73 - *Gagesmom* - Enya baby cardigan
77 - *Gagesmom* - Deuce
79 - *Poledra* - Light & Up shawl completed
80 - *Swedenme* - Manchester Christmas market
80 - *Gagesmom* - Enya baby cardigan and hat
81 - *Fan* - 4th of July rose
81 - *Gagesmom* - Pompom snowmen
82 - *Gagesmom* - Candy cane flavoured Oreos
82 - *Swedenme* - Christmas bauble ornaments
86 - *Pacer* - Little Noah
88 - *Pacer* - Dryer balls / Noah
94 - *Swedenme* - German building at Christmas market
95 - *Cashmeregma* - Mermaid tail
95 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Gwen
99 - *Lurker* - Michelangelo's shopping list
101 - *Swedenme* - Snowman cardigan/Baby turtleneck shrug
101 - *Lurker* - Trossachs Hotel
102 - *Kate* - Lomond Castle
103 - *Swedenme* - Tigh mor, Trossachs 
105 - *Gwen* - Yarn bowl / Sweater & necklace
115 - *Kehinkle* - Crochet crocodile stitch gloves
122 - *Gagesmom* - Jack and Jill baby cardigans/Karate Gage

RECIPES
17 - *Lurker * - Pierogi-inspired lasagna
84 - *Gottastch* - Hot Cocoa Powder
102 - *Gottastch* - Bob's beef

Sam's recipes are on pages.....
*1, 22, 68 and 91 *

CRAFTS
34 - *Sam* - Ott lamp (link)
40 - *Gwen* - Another Ott lamp (link)
63 - *Sam* - Crochet snowflakes (link)
83 - *Bonnie* - Knitted mitts pattern
86 - *Lurker* - Slipper soles (link)
88 - *Poledra* - How to make dryer balls (link)
88 - *Rookie* - Mary Maxim - Slipper Stop (link)
90 - *Bonnie* - World's simplest mittens (link)
104 - *Sam* - Chunky Christmas Wreath (link)

OTHERS
2 - *Krestiekrew* - Gatlinburg fires (links)
22 - *Sam* - Tiny houses (link)
49 - *Rookie* - Springfield Angel of Hope (link)
70 - *Bonnie* - Diclofenac (link)
92 - *Poledra* - Spinning (link)
109 - *Poledra* - Honey (link)
112 - *Poledra* - The political Tea Party (link)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! on the first page! Great looking pork chop recipe Sam. I'm hoping I can convince DH to go out to dinner tonight. Just don't feel up to cooking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was wondering what you were up to! Not that we watch. And now out to shop- which I was going to do about an hour ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds good Sam- I adore fudge, but have to limit it drastically! The chicken recipe sounds good too- I am thinking of getting some chicken for Ringo's and my Christmas treat.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Remember the old rhymes we used to write in autograph books?
Here's mine, for being first on page one, By hook or by crook, I'm the first in this book!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry margaret - i was totally engrossed in the puzzle - Scaliger Castle, Lombardy, Italy - and just wasn't paying attention. --- sam



darowil said:


> I was wondering what you were up to! Not that we watch. And now out to shop- which I was going to do about an hour ago.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very good fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> Remember the old rhymes we used to write in autograph books?
> Here's mine, for being first on page one, By hook or by crook, I'm the first in this book!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Friday already? ????????

Pork chop recipe sounds delicious Sam. 


Marking my spot☺

Woot woot.???? 1st page


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melody - here's hoping all goes well for gage next week and he gets his belt. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Friday already? ????????
> 
> Pork chop recipe sounds delicious Sam.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. Thanks s always for the new tea party. Still recovering so at home, no energy but only to be expected. Take care all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Evening Sam and ladies well more like nighttime as is 11pm here not very tired yet and the buzzing in my ears is really loud tonight , I actually looked round the room to see if it was something else as it's so loud ,usually I can ignore but not tonight 
We have had very mild weather here the last two days Im wondering whether we will have a white Christmas I hope so but I doubt it .. now if they can just move Christmas day to my birthday in February then it will be a white one nearly always have snow on my birthday


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Sam, great recipes again. I may have to try the pork chops and rice. Thanks summary ladies, I really need them this week. 
I've just been shopping online for a fitness gizmo that my grandson has asked for for his birthday/Christmas present. This creation not only tells him his heart rate when rowing but how much sleep he gets at night etc etc! I thought I was shopping on another planet!! Just hope I've got the correct model/version.
Hope everyone has a good weekend and all those who've been under the weather lately are now feeling better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
Gage, very proud of you getting third belt. Hope you continue with Lawson's.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy zooming your way to surround you with warm healing energy. --- sam



martina said:


> Hello all. Thanks s always for the new tea party. Still recovering so at home, no energy but only to be expected. Take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there nothing that can be done for the buzzing in your ears? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies well more like nighttime as is 11pm here not very tired yet and the buzzing in my ears is really loud tonight , I actually looked round the room to see if it was something else as it's so loud ,usually I can ignore but not tonight
> We have had very mild weather here the last two days Im wondering whether we will have a white Christmas I hope so but I doubt it .. now if they can just move Christmas day to my birthday in February then it will be a white one nearly always have snow on my birthday


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Thank u Sam for all the wonderful recipes. Love the pork chops and rice recipe. We had a dusting of snow this morning. But it quickly left when the sun came out. Not looking forward to winter weather. Thanks ladies for the summary.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 9 December '16
> 
> Two rather light snowfalls and we have a skiff of snow over the ground that is melting as I speak. It's around 30° so not too cold. We are getting some bright sunshine now which should melt what snow is still around. It is also warming my living room free of charge.
> 
> ...


More excellent recipes Sam. I'm with you; I don't like flavoured coffee either. I always drink my coffee black without sugar. How about posting some photos of your kitties. Would be nice to see them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the summaries, ladies. Always helpful. I see I didn't make it to page 1 this time. Oh well. It has been a very bitterly cold day. I bundled up to take Candy out but hurried back as quickly as she would let me. I still have shopping to do so will have to do it as soon as I can before we get the forecasted snow.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you summary ladies, I really am glad you take the time and effort to do this for me. Sam, wonderful recipes. I'm going to start with the chicken and then the next Sunday I cook, it will be the pork chops with rice. Thanks for starting the new KAL and the recipes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> is there nothing that can be done for the buzzing in your ears? --- sam


I've had it as long as I can remember 
I don't hear it at all during the day just when it goes very quiet which it usually is at nighttime . I can usually tune it out but it's really loud tonight for some reason


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

FranVan said:


> Thank u Sam for all the wonderful recipes. Love the pork chops and rice recipe. We had a dusting of snow this morning. But it quickly left when the sun came out. Not looking forward to winter weather. Thanks ladies for the summary.


I think we are all going to be trying the pork chops and rice recipe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot. TTYL


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> is there nothing that can be done for the buzzing in your ears? --- sam


sam, I have terrible ringing in my ears all the time but sometimes more than others. I want to an ear, nose, throat dr. who also does a lot with food allergies. He tried everything in his bag of magic and nothing worked. I also talked to my regular dr. about it and the answer I got was "learn to live with it." I really hate it as it affects my hearing so badly, even with hearing aids. Ringing in the ears is one of those strange things that has no known cause or cure. Oh, I even talked to my friend at the health food store and he said the same thing too. Some people may be helped a bit but there are a lot of us that are beyond help.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got a photo today of the younger DGDs with Santa. My heart! I wish they were closer. 

I'll be working on the mitts tonight...first, dirty dishes are waiting. Whee.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies well more like nighttime as is 11pm here not very tired yet and the buzzing in my ears is really loud tonight , I actually looked round the room to see if it was something else as it's so loud ,usually I can ignore but not tonight
> We have had very mild weather here the last two days Im wondering whether we will have a white Christmas I hope so but I doubt it .. now if they can just move Christmas day to my birthday in February then it will be a white one nearly always have snow on my birthday


Do you always have buzzing? That must get annoying, can you do anything for it?

We have very little snow but are under an extreme cold warning for tonight, add in the windchill & it's expected to be -42, when it's that cold, doesn't matter if it's C or F????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> More excellent recipes Sam. I'm with you; I don't like flavoured coffee either. I always drink my coffee black without sugar. How about posting some photos of your kitties. Would be nice to see them.


I hate to spoil the taste of anything else by adding coffe to it????????I love the smell of coffee but hate the taste.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry margaret - i was totally engrossed in the puzzle - Scaliger Castle, Lombardy, Italy - and just wasn't paying attention. --- sam


You meant you don't sit there with the Tea Party as your only interest? :sm02: It really doesn't matter if you are a but late.

Well I've managed to get my shopping done- after having to come home for the shopping list. What a shame David wasn't home he could have photographed it and sent it to me! And then on the way to pick i tup I realsied that I didn't have time to get home between the funeral I'm going to and the party for my church service. SO needed a change of plan re food. Had to be able to sit in the car for a couple of hours. So took the cheats route and bought cookies and ginger bread already cooked! And as by then I was running late it was just as well.
Just remembered that I put a load of washing on earlier. Better go and hang it out.

And I've just realised that I left a couple of things I bought behind! If I spend $100 each week for 4 weeks I get the equivalent of $50 to spend. So when my maths were wrong by $10 I grabbed a couple of things and dashed off to get something else. That item made it into the trolley but not the other 2.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've had it as long as I can remember
> I don't hear it at all during the day just when it goes very quiet which it usually is at nighttime . I can usually tune it out but it's really loud tonight for some reason


Ive had that since I was 7 and told to put up with it, so I do but it definitely drives me bonkers sometimes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for another great start, the Chicken bacon pasta sounds good & I may try that beet fudge, I have everything in the cupboard, I'm sure. Might be good to add to a few tray of goodies I'm making for some friends.

Kate & Margaret thanks for the summaries.

I managed to get the house cleaned up before we left for Lloyd & got a couple more gifts while there. I wanted to buy my brother a hunting knife that was supposed to be 70% off at Canadian tire but of course they didn't have it so I guess I'll go back to the plan of giving him some pies along with the socks. I think I've got all my shopping done now, just have to check everything & get them wrapped.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got a photo today of the younger DGDs with Santa. My heart! I wish they were closer.
> 
> I'll be working on the mitts tonight...first, dirty dishes are waiting. Whee.


It must be so hard to have them so far away. I'm so glad mine are close


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've had it as long as I can remember
> I don't hear it at all during the day just when it goes very quiet which it usually is at nighttime . I can usually tune it out but it's really loud tonight for some reason


Can you get Ribflavinoid in the supplements isle? It is supposed to be very good for tinitis. Not sure I spelled that right. I have a friend that has had wonderful luck with it. Too bad I can't get DH to take it regularly to help him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone, for the great start again. Sam, the chicken and pork chops sound good!

Martina, so glad you are feeling well enough to stop in for a minute. Prayers continue for you to get well quickly. How is your sister doing? Hope she is improving also.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Today's weather forecast turned out to be pretty much as predicted last night. So glad I anticipated right and got out a piece of ham for seasoning a pot of ham and bean soup for the 3 of us for supper tonight. Got the beans sorted and washed before I left for Elm and put them into the crockpot to simmer all day with dried onion flakes and a clove or two of garlic. Tim asked for the leftover Harvard beets and Don wanted applesauce with cinnamon; they both wanted some hot garlic toast--Tim doesn't care for cornbread because he can't manage to use his tongue to remove the grains from outside his gums into his mouth for swallowing. (Sorry if that bit of info is TMI.)

The soup was really tasty and warming for this day's weather.

Got caught up with the concluding posts in last week's TP and today's start. Thanks, Sam for your time and efforts as well as the summary ladies. You're all the best!!

Back to winding skeins into balls. Perhaps I might even get to knit a stitch or two before I can't keep my eyes open tonight.

Blessings to each of you.

Ohio Joy :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> Southern Pork Chop and Rice Casserole
> 
> Seasoned pork chops, seared and baked over toasted rice with beef broth, herbs, onion and bell pepper.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opening, Sam! Avery must be pretty talented to skate and play basketball at the same time (I see a whole new game emerging!!).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

martina said:


> Hello all. Thanks s always for the new tea party. Still recovering so at home, no energy but only to be expected. Take care all.


Every day stronger, Martina!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Evening Sam and ladies well more like nighttime as is 11pm here not very tired yet and the buzzing in my ears is really loud tonight , I actually looked round the room to see if it was something else as it's so loud ,usually I can ignore but not tonight
> We have had very mild weather here the last two days Im wondering whether we will have a white Christmas I hope so but I doubt it .. now if they can just move Christmas day to my birthday in February then it will be a white one nearly always have snow on my birthday


Sonja, have docs given you any way to alleviate the buzzing?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Summary of 2nd December, 2016 by Darowil
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last weeks Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies- who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-436283-1.html
> 
> ...


Thank you, Ladies!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all. Thanks for the recipes and summary, Sam and ladies 

Christmas knitting is progressing. Just have a baseball pillow to whip up for grandson Tate's room. I found a pattern but think I either have to make it intarsia or else duplicate stitch over the top...decisions, decisions. 

The storm is still projected to hit us tomorrow midday. Accumulation is anywhere from 3-8 inches, depending on which TV station you watch...grrrrrrr. I was able to get out and complete a bunch of errands so don't have to step foot out of the house until next week, if I don't want - I kinda like that!

I took a girlfriend to the yarn store today. She had cataract surgery recently and isn't comfortable driving yet. She had a gift certificate for the yarn store burning a whole in her pocket so away we went. I came home with some Regia sockwool in lovely shades of blue. I have a pair of socks on my needles right now, as well as an afghan for a baby due in January and now the baseball pillow too yet. I kind of do like to have lots of projects going. I don't seem to get much done and then all of a sudden lots of things are done at the same time - although Christmas is not a good time to practice that method!

I'm also playing with some Legos that have wheels with teeth (gears) and am trying to make myself my own homemade Charkha for spinning cotton or other short-staple fiber or any fiber really. I think I've got it figured out, just need something to make my wheels turn. I have to look through my stuff as I think I still have some thread on wooden spools. One of those little spools might fit and be a good turning handle. If you go to You Tube and look up Judy Kavanaugh videos, she made herself a charkha in this same vein...kind fun. I'd really like to own a real one from India but they are kind of expensive. I'd like to have the book-sized charkha. It all folds up into a box about the size of a book...genius invention!

I also saw something on Facebook I want to try where you tape wax paper onto typing paper (so it will feed into your computer's printer). Then you print a photo onto that paper. After it is printed, you trim it and then place it, ink side down, onto a candle. Using a blow dryer, you heat up the photo on the wax paper and it is supposed to transfer onto the candle. We shall see! I found a candle on clearance for $3.99 at Hobby Lobby today so will give it a try tomorrow. I thought it might be a fun thing to print Tate's photo on the candle and give it to his great grandma and grandpa (my mother-in-law and father-in-law). 

Time to go watch the news - again - to see if anything in the weather forecast has changed.

Goodnight to all. XOXOXO


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today's weather forecast turned out to be pretty much as predicted last night. So glad I anticipated right and got out a piece of ham for seasoning a pot of ham and bean soup for the 3 of us for supper tonight. Got the beans sorted and washed before I left for Elm and put them into the crockpot to simmer all day with dried onion flakes and a clove or two of garlic. Tim asked for the leftover Harvard beets and Don wanted applesauce with cinnamon; they both wanted some hot garlic toast--Tim doesn't care for cornbread because he can't manage to use his tongue to remove the grains from outside his gums into his mouth for swallowing. (Sorry if that bit of info is TMI.)
> 
> The soup was really tasty and warming for this day's weather.
> 
> ...


I am so glad to see you post! I was worried about you and yours in this weather. We have only had flurries, but know you were getting a lot of snow. And saw the huge accident on I90 last evening. From what the news was saying, traffic was backed up all the way east into New York. I was hoping none of you were caught in the traffic from it. I knew it was far enough west that you should not have been in the accident itself. Hope you get to knit a little tonight.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, healing energy sent your way for continued recovery.
Gottastch, if the candle print works, would love to see pic.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Started this morning and finished tonight ???? 
Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 

Now I have a boy and girl one made.☺


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all. Thanks for the recipes and summary, Sam and ladies
> 
> Christmas knitting is progressing. Just have a baseball pillow to whip up for grandson Tate's room. I found a pattern but think I either have to make it intarsia or else duplicate stitch over the top...decisions, decisions.
> 
> ...


I always have multiple projects on the needles! There are 2 sweaters, 3 pair of socks, and 1 Christmas stocking, all on needles right now. And I have permission from my chiropractor to do so! He says changing projects with different size needles is good for my hands, as you grip the needles slightly differently depending on the size of the needle. Also helps with the tension in the shoulders.

What size wooden spool do you need? I have lots. We have a friend who carves wooden spools from thread, especially likes those that still have the label on them, and larger rather than smaller. DSIL sent us 2 small priority mail boxes with what look like craft store purchase wooden spools. So if you can't find the right size, let me know. I would be happy to send you a few!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I have done good today! Not only did I get up pain free, (must be that storm front that is dumping snow on Ohio Joy), but I also have gotten all the cards made for the card exchange and signed and addressed! I have one more to make, a special one for Matthew, then I can send them all out. What are finished will go in the mail in the morning. And I even hand wrote the addresses!

Weather Channel on my phone says it is 26°F with windchill of 13°F. Wind is west at 16mph. We are to get at the most 2" of snow, but I really don't expect more than a dusting until Monday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, good job. So grateful for living on desert. Every once in a blue moon we get snow, but only a dusting, gone within a day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all. Thanks for the recipes and summary, Sam and ladies
> 
> Christmas knitting is progressing. Just have a baseball pillow to whip up for grandson Tate's room. I found a pattern but think I either have to make it intarsia or else duplicate stitch over the top...decisions, decisions.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have some very interesting problems on the go, I hope you will post pictures.
Hope the storm isn't too bad, good you can stay home. I would be staying home tomorrow too, roads are fine but too cold, but gave to run time town but won't be out long!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Has a wee bit of the yarn left so made a headband to go with the little sweater☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Goodnight world. Off to bed.???? 

Will check in tomorrow ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a bummer. --- sam



Railyn said:


> sam, I have terrible ringing in my ears all the time but sometimes more than others. I want to an ear, nose, throat dr. who also does a lot with food allergies. He tried everything in his bag of magic and nothing worked. I also talked to my regular dr. about it and the answer I got was "learn to live with it." I really hate it as it affects my hearing so badly, even with hearing aids. Ringing in the ears is one of those strange things that has no known cause or cure. Oh, I even talked to my friend at the health food store and he said the same thing too. Some people may be helped a bit but there are a lot of us that are beyond help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hide my eyes in shame - i do do other things on the computer beside the ktp. but i still spend a good bit of time on here as the rest of you do. --- sam



darowil said:


> You meant you don't sit there with the Tea Party as your only interest? :sm02: It really doesn't matter if you are a but late.
> 
> Well I've managed to get my shopping done- after having to come home for the shopping list. What a shame David wasn't home he could have photographed it and sent it to me! And then on the way to pick i tup I realsied that I didn't have time to get home between the funeral I'm going to and the party for my church service. SO needed a change of plan re food. Had to be able to sit in the car for a couple of hours. So took the cheats route and bought cookies and ginger bread already cooked! And as by then I was running late it was just as well.
> Just remembered that I put a load of washing on earlier. Better go and hang it out.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you going to knit with the balls of yarn you are making? did you get any snow today? --- sam



jheiens said:


> Today's weather forecast turned out to be pretty much as predicted last night. So glad I anticipated right and got out a piece of ham for seasoning a pot of ham and bean soup for the 3 of us for supper tonight. Got the beans sorted and washed before I left for Elm and put them into the crockpot to simmer all day with dried onion flakes and a clove or two of garlic. Tim asked for the leftover Harvard beets and Don wanted applesauce with cinnamon; they both wanted some hot garlic toast--Tim doesn't care for cornbread because he can't manage to use his tongue to remove the grains from outside his gums into his mouth for swallowing. (Sorry if that bit of info is TMI.)
> 
> The soup was really tasty and warming for this day's weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please give us a picture of the finished product kathy - it sounds like a great thing to do. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all. Thanks for the recipes and summary, Sam and ladies
> 
> Christmas knitting is progressing. Just have a baseball pillow to whip up for grandson Tate's room. I found a pattern but think I either have to make it intarsia or else duplicate stitch over the top...decisions, decisions.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely melody - love the way the yarn knits up. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Started this morning and finished tonight ????
> Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Now I have a boy and girl one made.☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you always have buzzing? That must get annoying, can you do anything for it?
> 
> We have very little snow but are under an extreme cold warning for tonight, add in the windchill & it's expected to be -42, when it's that cold, doesn't matter if it's C or F????


Yes always . Usually it doesn't bother me , think I'm just used to it and during the daytime there is lots of other noises about . But last and this morning it's very loud and busy
,hope you get rid of the wind chill soon -42 is definitely not the c kind of coldness you want hanging around


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Ive had that since I was 7 and told to put up with it, so I do but it definitely drives me bonkers sometimes.


Yes I just put up with it too at the moment it sounds like I have a broken old fashioned TV in my head


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Has a wee bit of the yarn left so made a headband to go with the little sweaterâº


Lovely set Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Something to make you smile


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny sonja - the guy certainly isn't very smart.

now it is way past time for me to be in bed. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Something to make you smile


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness only 2 weeks till Christmas. I took DD to Toys R Us this morning to just couple more things and then took her home and went and got her Christmas present.... a food processor, I got a good deal. I am officially finished Christmas shopping of presents. Yay. Just some food to buy.

Thankyou Sam and ladies for another great start of a new week. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think we are all going to be trying the pork chops and rice recipe


I think so too. They sound good. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you always have buzzing? That must get annoying, can you do anything for it?
> 
> We have very little snow but are under an extreme cold warning for tonight, add in the windchill & it's expected to be -42, when it's that cold, doesn't matter if it's C or F????


Oh my golly gosh, I cant even imagine having that temperature! :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness only 2 weeks till Christmas. I took DD to Toys R Us this morning to just couple more things and then took her home and went and got her Christmas present.... a food processor, I got a good deal. I am officially finished Christmas shopping of presents. Yay. Just some food to buy.
> 
> Thankyou Sam and ladies for another great start of a new week. :sm11:


Morning Cathy now you have finished your Christmas shopping would you like to do mine ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Cathy now you have finished your Christmas shopping would you like to do mine ????


Yes if you beam me over to you! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes if you beam me over to you! :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## God's Vessel (Sep 5, 2016)

Thewren, thank you for sharing all those delicious recipes.I have a friend doing the Paleo diet so I forwarded those to her. Brr. Your weather sounds too cold for me.


----------



## God's Vessel (Sep 5, 2016)

Railyn, my grandblessing, who also wears hearing aides, will have tinninitis (ringing in the ears) so bad she will cry. Yes, it is when she tries to lay down to go to sleep. It started about a year ago, she is 13 y/o. She has not complained for awhile but at the advice of her school audiologists we would play classical music on the radio for her. A fan also works. She started wearing ear plugs (for some reason it sometimes takes her hours to go to sleep even though she is so very tired the next morning) so ear plugs were introduced into the picture. Tinninitis is supposed to be internally caused but she hasn't been complaining so we are not going to tell her it shouldn't help. Hope you find some relief.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> More excellent recipes Sam. I'm with you; I don't like flavoured coffee either. I always drink my coffee black without sugar. How about posting some photos of your kitties. Would be nice to see them.


I would like to see the kitties, too, Sam!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn said:


> sam, I have terrible ringing in my ears all the time but sometimes more than others. I want to an ear, nose, throat dr. who also does a lot with food allergies. He tried everything in his bag of magic and nothing worked. I also talked to my regular dr. about it and the answer I got was "learn to live with it." I really hate it as it affects my hearing so badly, even with hearing aids. Ringing in the ears is one of those strange things that has no known cause or cure. Oh, I even talked to my friend at the health food store and he said the same thing too. Some people may be helped a bit but there are a lot of us that are beyond help.


Railyn, my mom had that, and the dr told her it was Meniers Syndrome. While not a cure, there is some success with the use of Lipo Flavonois Plus, derived from lemons. The Lipo Flavonois can be purchased on-line or at health food stores. Meds and certain foods can make it worse, so they asked her to keep a journal, so she could learn to avoid foods, or situations that made it worse. It was very hard on my mom at times, as I am sure it must be for you and others who have the ringing in the ears. Maybe the Lipo Flavonois would help. Prayers for you all.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Started this morning and finished tonight ????
> Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Now I have a boy and girl one made.☺


Very pretty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Laughed outloud...especially at the perfect eyesight...


Swedenme said:


> Something to make you smile


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome God's Vessel! Don't think I've seen you here before. Do come again and share what you are working on or whatever. Sam always has room for more at the KTP!


God's Vessel said:


> Thewren, thank you for sharing all those delicious recipes.I have a friend doing the Paleo diet so I forwarded those to her. Brr. Your weather sounds too cold for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I can not even imagine -44 degree weather. I sure hope you don't have to get out in it. I can't fathom a coat warm enough to deal with it either. Beyond brrrrrrrrrr. It would make our 27 F seem like a heat wave!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Railyn, my mom had that, and the dr told her it was Meniers Syndrome. While not a cure, there is some success with the use of Lipo Flavonois Plus, derived from lemons. The Lipo Flavonois can be purchased on-line or at health food stores. Meds and certain foods can make it worse, so they asked her to keep a journal, so she could learn to avoid foods, or situations that made it worse. It was very hard on my mom at times, as I am sure it must be for you and others who have the ringing in the ears. Maybe the Lipo Flavonois would help. Prayers for you all.


Both my sisters have this and they find that it is less bothersome if there is other noise, like a tv constantly going, to help cover the ear noises. THe Lipoflavonoids may work, worth a try at least. It didn't for my sisters, but they did think it made the noises less loud.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Laughed outloud...especially at the perfect eyesight...


I liked that one too ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes if you beam me over to you! :sm24:


I think you would take one look at the weather and beam yourself back home in a flash????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Something to make you smile


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I can not even imagine -44 degree weather. I sure hope you don't have to get out in it. I can't fathom a coat warm enough to deal with it either. Beyond brrrrrrrrrr. It would make our 27 F seem like a heat wave!


????????it can certainly be dangerous if you're not prepared & even sometimes if you are if something unexpected happens. I must say we don't get the long stretches of cold we did when I was a kid. The first winter we loved here was brutal It didn't get warmer than -30F for more than a month. Mom & I walked 2 blocks to the Christmas Eve church service, it was -62F, I darn near froze! When we got home the neighbors & kids were there, the oil had jelled in the tank & wouldn't run in to keep the oil stove working so they spent the night. I didn't know oil could do that! 
I don't stay out very long.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Time is flying by. I think I am 1/2 way through last week. I have 1 minute before going back to work. Have fun everyone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Busy making snowmen this morning.
Have an order for 8.
Need to make the last 2 and their scarves.

❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Busy making snowmen this morning.
> Have an order for 8.
> Need to make the last 2 and their scarves.
> 
> ❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄


Those are adorable!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, sweet headband, glad you got order for knitting.
Bonnie, don't know how you live in such cold. Be safe.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam,
How about naming kitty Holly or Noel? 
Joy Kitty? 
Karena


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Something to make you smile


Funny, Sonja!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

God's Vessel said:


> Thewren, thank you for sharing all those delicious recipes.I have a friend doing the Paleo diet so I forwarded those to her. Brr. Your weather sounds too cold for me.


Welcome, God's Vessel - glad to have you join us! Are you in a sunny, warm country? My DH and I just returned from a long dog walk...it is 30° here and very windy...brrr! But at least it is sunny. Nothing like Bonnie's temps!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all! I decided to take a morning off - no sewing or knitting or cooking - just relaxing. I did throw some laundry in, but at least I don't have to take it down to the creek and beat it on a rock!! However, after lunch I'll be going over to church to cut out the last of the pajamas. I can't do those on a table at home - I put 2 of the 8 ft. tables together to cut out the boys' - 2 of them are 6 ft tall or more and the other 2 have long legs, so lots of fabric to lay out. When I get those done, I'll probably just sit and sew until I get sick of it. I'm not cooking tonight - we got Chinese last night and there's plenty for another meal. 

We've had some snow the last couple of days, I think we might have 4" or so, and now the sun is shining and it's 34*F. It's going to be in the 20's F for a couple of days, but we are lucky we don't get the cold that Bonnie gets. The only time I've experienced temps like that was when I went to college in the northern part of New York State. My freshman year we had a couple of days in the -30 range, and my junior year the entire college closed down when it was -44 F for 2 days!! We all had to pitch in and cook for a couple of days at the sorority house, because the lady who cooked for us couldn't get her car started. We were all very happy when it went up above 0* - it was like a heat wave LOL!

Guess I'd better go and check the laundry, get lunch and get my stuff together to go out. I've been lazy long enough!! But it sure did feel good!
Hugs to all


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well Gage and I were supposed to be heading to Niagara Falls today for the festival of lights. 
Our friend who was taking us went to bed sick last night. So we are not going today. She has the same thing as Gage had last weekend. I myself have a headache with pressure in my sinus area and my tummy is gurgling ???? Also Gage woke up with a sore throat. 

So we will just chill at home today. So we can hopefully be feeling better for the Christmas party tomorrow. Greg, Gage and I are going together. He signed us all up. 

Off I go for now. I will check in later.????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Busy making snowmen this morning.
> Have an order for 8.
> Need to make the last 2 and their scarves.
> ,
> ❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄


Don't know how you do it all so quickly Mel. Glad you're getting some orders, hope they pay you well, a little extra cash is always handy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well Gage and I were supposed to be heading to Niagara Falls today for the festival of lights.
> Our friend who was taking us went to bed sick last night. So we are not going today. She has the same thing as Gage had last weekend. I myself have a headache with pressure in my sinus area and my tummy is gurgling ???? Also Gage woke up with a sore throat.
> 
> So we will just chill at home today. So we can hopefully be feeling better for the Christmas party tomorrow. Greg, Gage and I are going together. He signed us all up.
> ...


Sorry you missed your trip to Niagara Falls but better to stay at home until everyone is fit and well. Enjoy your Christmas party tomorrow. It's good that the three of you are going together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation with us God's Vessel - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



God's Vessel said:


> Railyn, my grandblessing, who also wears hearing aides, will have tinninitis (ringing in the ears) so bad she will cry. Yes, it is when she tries to lay down to go to sleep. It started about a year ago, she is 13 y/o. She has not complained for awhile but at the advice of her school audiologists we would play classical music on the radio for her. A fan also works. She started wearing ear plugs (for some reason it sometimes takes her hours to go to sleep even though she is so very tired the next morning) so ear plugs were introduced into the picture. Tinninitis is supposed to be internally caused but she hasn't been complaining so we are not going to tell her it shouldn't help. Hope you find some relief.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you imagine the early settlers living in a log cabin with only a fireplace to keep warm. they were indeed a hardy bunch. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????it can certainly be dangerous if you're not prepared & even sometimes if you are if something unexpected happens. I must say we don't get the long stretches of cold we did when I was a kid. The first winter we loved here was brutal It didn't get warmer than -30F for more than a month. Mom & I walked 2 blocks to the Christmas Eve church service, it was -62F, I darn near froze! When we got home the neighbors & kids were there, the oil had jelled in the tank & wouldn't run in to keep the oil stove working so they spent the night. I didn't know oil could do that!
> I don't stay out very long.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we all need a lazy time once in a while paula. goodness - those are some big pjs - you'll be sewing up a storm to get them finished. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I decided to take a morning off - no sewing or knitting or cooking - just relaxing. I did throw some laundry in, but at least I don't have to take it down to the creek and beat it on a rock!! However, after lunch I'll be going over to church to cut out the last of the pajamas. I can't do those on a table at home - I put 2 of the 8 ft. tables together to cut out the boys' - 2 of them are 6 ft tall or more and the other 2 have long legs, so lots of fabric to lay out. When I get those done, I'll probably just sit and sew until I get sick of it. I'm not cooking tonight - we got Chinese last night and there's plenty for another meal.
> 
> We've had some snow the last couple of days, I think we might have 4" or so, and now the sun is shining and it's 34*F. It's going to be in the 20's F for a couple of days, but we are lucky we don't get the cold that Bonnie gets. The only time I've experienced temps like that was when I went to college in the northern part of New York State. My freshman year we had a couple of days in the -30 range, and my junior year the entire college closed down when it was -44 F for 2 days!! We all had to pitch in and cook for a couple of days at the sorority house, because the lady who cooked for us couldn't get her car started. We were all very happy when it went up above 0* - it was like a heat wave LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

God's Vessel said:


> Thewren, thank you for sharing all those delicious recipes.I have a friend doing the Paleo diet so I forwarded those to her. Brr. Your weather sounds too cold for me.


Welcome God's Vessel. Sam posts recipes through the week so come back and keep reading for more recipes of all types.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think you would take one look at the weather and beam yourself back home in a flash????


Our weather is so mild I might almost want to return. But only almost despite your weather.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Railyn, my mom had that, and the dr told her it was Meniers Syndrome. While not a cure, there is some success with the use of Lipo Flavonois Plus, derived from lemons. The Lipo Flavonois can be purchased on-line or at health food stores. Meds and certain foods can make it worse, so they asked her to keep a journal, so she could learn to avoid foods, or situations that made it worse. It was very hard on my mom at times, as I am sure it must be for you and others who have the ringing in the ears. Maybe the Lipo Flavonois would help. Prayers for you all.


 Actually I have Meniers Syndrome too. I am very lucky as I don't get dizzy very often but do get our of bed slowly. I have tried diets, etc. to help the tinnittis, not sure how to spell it, and nothing has helped. I try to ignore it as much as I can but at times it is very annoying. I have tried several suppliments, etc. and so far nothing has helped. It is just one thing I have to live with.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all. Thanks for the recipes and summary, Sam and ladies
> 
> Christmas knitting is progressing. Just have a baseball pillow to whip up for grandson Tate's room. I found a pattern but think I either have to make it intarsia or else duplicate stitch over the top...decisions, decisions.
> 
> ...


Sure hope the storm isn't as severe as predicted. Good that you don't have to go out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Started this morning and finished tonight ????
> Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Now I have a boy and girl one made.☺


You're going great guns, Mel. Fingers must just be flying.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

God's Vessel said:


> Thewren, thank you for sharing all those delicious recipes.I have a friend doing the Paleo diet so I forwarded those to her. Brr. Your weather sounds too cold for me.


I believe you are new to our Tea Party. Welcome. We always have the welcome mat out for anyone who wants to join in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Busy making snowmen this morning.
> Have an order for 8.
> Need to make the last 2 and their scarves.
> 
> ❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄


So cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> So cute.


Our Wellness Centre had a mitten tree for donations. Here are a few things I took over to them.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been gone for a while. Not sure what I did other than hitting a wrong key perhaps. My typing skills are pretty lame. It feels good to be back as I have missed everyone. Thanks for the recipes Sam. As soon as I get my calculator out I will cut them down to a size we can handle. Our freezer is too small for me to store more than a few left overs now and again. I have been busy knitting hats, scarves and mittens for the homeless veterans in our area. I support the Operation Barnabas charity through our church. I also made a few laprobes and afghans for those in the veteran's hospital. I have not been idle. I am on oxygen at night to help with the sleep apnea and insomnia. Aging is certainly an adventure and I admit I am enjoying the ride.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've started a hounds-tooth patterned hat 4x this last week and can't keep the stitch count for the 2 x 2 ribbing right. There might be enough yarn picked up off the swap table during KAP to make a start on a man's scarf, if combined with another color. Not sure.

I've got 3 skeins of 100% wool that Gwen sent me to say ''Thank you'' for getting the afghans made for KAP that year. I was hoping that just getting it all into usable balls might inspire me but hasn't happened yet. :sm16: :sm16: :sm19: 

We got about 3 inches of snow but the wind and sunlight have taken most away. More expected by tomorrow night and a high temp of about 19 by Friday with a low in the single digits that night. The wind chills have been awful for the last few days and nights. Nothing near Bonnie's conditions, certainly, but after last winter's mild weather and this soon in the year, it's been a shock.

Back to chores for a bit. Still need to finish laundry and prep for Bible study tomorrow. I made bean soup for Tim, Don and me last night. It really hit the spot with the garlic bread. Probably will serve the leftover veg soup from earlier in the week tonight for the two of us. Tim is going to Taco Bell for his ''date'' with his mom tonight--their usual Saturday excursion to eat out and spend time together.

Perhaps later. Y'all take care and play nicely.

Ohio Joy


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all! I decided to take a morning off - no sewing or knitting or cooking - just relaxing. I did throw some laundry in, but at least I don't have to take it down to the creek and beat it on a rock!! However, after lunch I'll be going over to church to cut out the last of the pajamas. I can't do those on a table at home - I put 2 of the 8 ft. tables together to cut out the boys' - 2 of them are 6 ft tall or more and the other 2 have long legs, so lots of fabric to lay out. When I get those done, I'll probably just sit and sew until I get sick of it. I'm not cooking tonight - we got Chinese last night and there's plenty for another meal.
> 
> We've had some snow the last couple of days, I think we might have 4" or so, and now the sun is shining and it's 34*F. It's going to be in the 20's F for a couple of days, but we are lucky we don't get the cold that Bonnie gets. The only time I've experienced temps like that was when I went to college in the northern part of New York State. My freshman year we had a couple of days in the -30 range, and my junior year the entire college closed down when it was -44 F for 2 days!! We all had to pitch in and cook for a couple of days at the sorority house, because the lady who cooked for us couldn't get her car started. We were all very happy when it went up above 0* - it was like a heat wave LOL!
> 
> ...


Did you go to St. Lawrence?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Actually I have Meniers Syndrome too. I am very lucky as I don't get dizzy very often but do get our of bed slowly. I have tried diets, etc. to help the tinnittis, not sure how to spell it, and nothing has helped. I try to ignore it as much as I can but at times it is very annoying. I have tried several suppliments, etc. and so far nothing has helped. It is just one thing I have to live with.


I've never been diagnosed as it started when I was a child and was being treated for ear and sinus problems so they just put it down to that . The dizzy spells started in my twenties used to hate them . The way the room spun round and wouldn't stop . Thankfully I haven't had any of them for a good few year now touch wood 
The loud buzzing sound has now gone back to its normal buzzing thankfully so hopefully I can get some sleep tonight


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our Wellness Centre had a mitten tree for donations. Here are a few things I took over to them.


Lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Our Wellness Centre had a mitten tree for donations. Here are a few things I took over to them.


They are lovely Liz


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Hugs for those going through difficult times, especially those with losses during what is meant to be a happy period.

Had a niece taken to hospital for emergancy surgery. DN1 has a bowel condition which resulted in a button setup for her to manually clear bowel with regular flushing. DN1 has now outgrown it, but rather than use the system to safely remove said equipment, she tried to pull it out herself, silly girl. Result, major infection develop rapidly and surgery yesterday afternoon to remove this and clean out some of the infection with a drain inserted. Will know more later today after her mother and the Seniors visit.

Slowly settling into new place, slowly unpacking, completed a virus baby blanket and forgot to get picture. Absolutely beautiful in 4 ply baby yarn, most of I varigated with final round in matching purple. Sized to be good to use in car and pram come winter. Have 2 more weeks of market, then 2 months off. This will be good for stock levels as getting low. Market is doing market promotion based on 12 days of Christmas. Am doing up 1 prize for this, a pack of matching winter gear with a set of cool beaded earrings.

Time to go back and read from start. Ttyal


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you always have buzzing? That must get annoying, can you do anything for it?
> 
> We have very little snow but are under an extreme cold warning for tonight, add in the windchill & it's expected to be -42, when it's that cold, doesn't matter if it's C or F????


Buzzing is annoying, especially in quiet moments. Mine is normally quite low butnot at the moment. It can be annoying, m7ne is very annoying at the moment because I am not totally focused on making something.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Thanks for the opening, Sam! Avery must be pretty talented to skate and play basketball at the same time (I see a whole new game emerging!!).


Maybe my quirky sense of humor, but I can forsee a few hospital trips resulting from damage to arms and wrists. Take care Avery, have fun but take care.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Up since 2:30 am. I worked then shopped and took some Christmas gifts from my family to the Watkins family. Cooked dinner and very sleepy now. I wanted to share the newest member to the Watkins family. Little Macy will soon start training to be a service dog for Bella.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Started this morning and finished tonight ????
> Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Now I have a boy and girl one made.☺


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Up since 2:30 am. I worked then shopped and took some Christmas gifts from my family to the Watkins family. Cooked dinner and very sleepy now. I wanted to share the newest member to the Watkins family. Little Macy will soon start training to be a service dog for Bella.


Macy looks adorable- I imagine she will have quite a lot of training yet!
Jeans noted!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A few of the images from an email I just got from mjs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hats and the headband Liz. Especially fond of the cloche style (red hat). 


budasha said:


> Our Wellness Centre had a mitten tree for donations. Here are a few things I took over to them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome "home" Edith M; you have been busy it sounds like. I have got to find some local group to do charity knitting for. I have been very slack in my charitable knitting and do need to get involved.



Edith M said:


> I have been gone for a while. Not sure what I did other than hitting a wrong key perhaps. My typing skills are pretty lame. It feels good to be back as I have missed everyone. Thanks for the recipes Sam. As soon as I get my calculator out I will cut them down to a size we can handle. Our freezer is too small for me to store more than a few left overs now and again. I have been busy knitting hats, scarves and mittens for the homeless veterans in our area. I support the Operation Barnabas charity through our church. I also made a few laprobes and afghans for those in the veteran's hospital. I have not been idle. I am on oxygen at night to help with the sleep apnea and insomnia. Aging is certainly an adventure and I admit I am enjoying the ride.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Heather sorry to hear about your niece. You are right....silly girl trying to take it out herself. Prayers that she will recover quickly and completely. It sounds as if you have been busy between the move, unpacking, and knitting.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hugs for those going through difficult times, especially those with losses during what is meant to be a happy period.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hugs for those going through difficult times, especially those with losses during what is meant to be a happy period.
> 
> ...


Thats not good- hope she recovers quickly. Removing it herself is not the most sensible thing to do thats for sure. Hopefully she won't be so silly in the future.
Good that you are selling stuff at the market. Keeping stocks up would be a major issue.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Macy looks cute. The family need something to brighten them all just now and Macy's looks like she will do that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Macy is sooooooo cute! Looks very much like Gracie only darker. Do you know what kind of training she will be receiving....to help with what....goodness knows this family can sure you all the help they can receive. And just the love of a dog is unconditional. Bella's mom is very pretty.


pacer said:


> Up since 2:30 am. I worked then shopped and took some Christmas gifts from my family to the Watkins family. Cooked dinner and very sleepy now. I wanted to share the newest member to the Watkins family. Little Macy will soon start training to be a service dog for Bella.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are cute and very funny!


Lurker 2 said:


> A few of the images from an email I just got from mjs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check out this dress hanging towel holder. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/kitchen-towel-dress?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=dc93273c51-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-dc93273c51-60616885


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Up since 2:30 am. I worked then shopped and took some Christmas gifts from my family to the Watkins family. Cooked dinner and very sleepy now. I wanted to share the newest member to the Watkins family. Little Macy will soon start training to be a service dog for Bella.


Macy is so cute. How nice for Bella to have her. What will they be planning for Macy to do for Bella?
Sure they spent hundreds of dollars on those jeans just to be fashionable :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few of the images from an email I just got from mjs.


Specially like Santa's missing glasses and the snowball.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely liz - someone is going to appreciate them a whole lot. --- sam



budasha said:


> Our Wellness Centre had a mitten tree for donations. Here are a few things I took over to them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Macy is so cute. How nice for Bella to have her. What will they be planning for Macy to do for Bella?
> Sure they spent hundreds of dollars on those jeans just to be fashionable :sm02:


I am not sure what Macy's roll will be as a service dog. For now the family is loving on her. She will be leaving for Florida in a month to begin various trainings. Bella's oldest sister will be working with the trainer and Macy. It will be an internship for oldest sister.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you again edith - sounds as though your needles have been busy. how great that your knitting serves our veterans. i am glad the oxygen at night is helpful for you - not getting enough rest can be a downer. hope to see more of you now that you have found us again. --- sam



Edith M said:


> I have been gone for a while. Not sure what I did other than hitting a wrong key perhaps. My typing skills are pretty lame. It feels good to be back as I have missed everyone. Thanks for the recipes Sam. As soon as I get my calculator out I will cut them down to a size we can handle. Our freezer is too small for me to store more than a few left overs now and again. I have been busy knitting hats, scarves and mittens for the homeless veterans in our area. I support the Operation Barnabas charity through our church. I also made a few laprobes and afghans for those in the veteran's hospital. I have not been idle. I am on oxygen at night to help with the sleep apnea and insomnia. Aging is certainly an adventure and I admit I am enjoying the ride.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you ever get a chance to just sit for a minute. your ribbing should be an odd number of groups of two - does that make sense. if you start with k2 you want to end with a k2 do that the next two sts are p2 which should start your ribbing off right. i think i have that right. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I've started a hounds-tooth patterned hat 4x this last week and can't keep the stitch count for the 2 x 2 ribbing right. There might be enough yarn picked up off the swap table during KAP to make a start on a man's scarf, if combined with another color. Not sure.
> I've got 3 skeins of 100% wool that Gwen sent me to say ''Thank you'' for getting the afghans made for KAP that year. I was hoping that just getting it all into usable balls might inspire me but hasn't happened yet. :sm16: :sm16: :sm19:
> 
> We got about 3 inches of snow but the wind and sunlight have taken most away. More expected by tomorrow night and a high temp of about 19 by Friday with a low in the single digits that night. The wind chills have been awful for the last few days and nights. Nothing near Bonnie's conditions, certainly, but after last winter's mild weather and this soon in the year, it's been a shock.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you heather. tons of healing energy zooming to surround dn1 with warm healing energy. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hugs for those going through difficult times, especially those with losses during what is meant to be a happy period.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope not. lol --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Maybe my quirky sense of humor, but I can forsee a few hospital trips resulting from damage to arms and wrists. Take care Avery, have fun but take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Specially like Santa's missing glasses and the snowball.


I am still giggling over them!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am not sure what Macy's roll will be as a service dog. For now the family is loving on her. She will be leaving for Florida in a month to begin various trainings. Bella's oldest sister will be working with the trainer and Macy. It will be an internship for oldest sister.


So that works out well for the oldest sister as well to get that experience.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cute puppy. --- sam



pacer said:


> Up since 2:30 am. I worked then shopped and took some Christmas gifts from my family to the Watkins family. Cooked dinner and very sleepy now. I wanted to share the newest member to the Watkins family. Little Macy will soon start training to be a service dog for Bella.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you ever get a chance to just sit for a minute. your ribbing should be an odd number of groups of two - does that make sense. if you start with k2 you want to end with a k2 do that the next two sts are p2 which should start your ribbing off right. i think i have that right. --- sam


Thanks for the reminder, Sam. I'll give it another try.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, love hats and headband.

Mary, Macy is adorable. Just having unconditional love could help but imagine how wonderful to have trained therapy dog.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love the cartoons.
Pacer, sounds like Macy will be a wonderful opportunity for Bella's sister also.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Macy is sooooooo cute! Looks very much like Gracie only darker. Do you know what kind of training she will be receiving....to help with what....goodness knows this family can sure you all the help they can receive. And just the love of a dog is unconditional. Bella's mom is very pretty.


I am interested in finding out as well. Macy loves the snow. Bella has many needs so I am not sure what direction the training will deal with. She is autistic, diabetic, low heart rate and blood pressure and suppressed immune system to name a few significant problems. The other dog in the family is aging so this is a good choice. Max is loyal to Bella as well. As a trained dog, Macy will be able to go to Bella in the hospital as well as home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love the cartoons.
> Pacer, sounds like Macy will be a wonderful opportunity for Bella's sister also.


 :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

After a slow start to the week, I finished with over 1700 paid miles. Drove to El Paso, TX from my vacation. Got a load out Wednesday afternoon to Smyrna, TN (1330 miles). Was able to deliver on Thursday afternoon at 5:30 est. No load on Friday until about 2 pm and it was a real short one. Less than 20 miles round trip but paid $80. Then I got one to Canton, MS from Lewisburg, TN (399 miles) in the evening. Delivered that at 2 am. This morning I got an empty move to Memphis so am sitting up here catching up on the TP. I did manage to get a cowl finished with the yarn from the mittens, hat and slippers. Am trying out a slipper pattern from Ravelry but am using thinner yarn than called for and a smaller needle. Imagine my surprise when it is tiny! Don't think my brain was engaged. I'll continue and make the set. Just really messing around with it. The pattern I was going to use is crochet and too lazy to get my hooks out. 

Hope everyone under the weather begins to feel better. Left my sister's just in time to miss her and her DH coming down with a cold. Although, her Dr says it's allergies. I've made up the apple cider vinegar elixir and will start sipping it soon. Told her to do the same. Hopefully it will help her. She has enough medical troubles for one person. 

Welcome to all joining us at the TP. Glad you found us. 

Not even 8 pm and I'm tired. Lila has been sleeping for some time. She's such a good traveler. Settles right in after looking at me like, "what, again!" 

The family of little Jesse still needs prayers. Apparently there is some friction between the two families. The paternal grandmother organized a wake without consulting or inviting the maternal side. Not a time to be divided. My DD1's bff is beside herself with grief and bewilderment. The paternal side has the ashes and plans on setting up a shrine in their home. No amount of talk can convince Jesse's mom to not let that happen. Glad I'm out of it. I'd like to say a few words to his family. But, not my business. I hurt for Andrea, for sure. 

Everyone beset with snow or bad weather, please take extra care. Keep cool for the ones down under. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Sam. I'll give it another try.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy,

Is this a hat or knit in the round? K2, P2 is multiples of 4.

Kathy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Liz


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Up since 2:30 am. I worked then shopped and took some Christmas gifts from my family to the Watkins family. Cooked dinner and very sleepy now. I wanted to share the newest member to the Watkins family. Little Macy will soon start training to be a service dog for Bella.


She's a lovely puppy and I'm sure Bella will love her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the hats and the headband Liz. Especially fond of the cloche style (red hat).


Thanks Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely liz - someone is going to appreciate them a whole lot. --- sam


Thanks Sam. All the gifts are going to various service agencies in the City and they will distribute them to the needy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, love hats and headband.
> 
> Mary, Macy is adorable. Just having unconditional love could help but imagine how wonderful to have trained therapy dog.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a slow start to the week, I finished with over 1700 paid miles. Drove to El Paso, TX from my vacation. Got a load out Wednesday afternoon to Smyrna, TN (1330 miles). Was able to deliver on Thursday afternoon at 5:30 est. No load on Friday until about 2 pm and it was a real short one. Less than 20 miles round trip but paid $80. Then I got one to Canton, MS from Lewisburg, TN (399 miles) in the evening. Delivered that at 2 am. This morning I got an empty move to Memphis so am sitting up here catching up on the TP. I did manage to get a cowl finished with the yarn from the mittens, hat and slippers. Am trying out a slipper pattern from Ravelry but am using thinner yarn than called for and a smaller needle. Imagine my surprise when it is tiny! Don't think my brain was engaged. I'll continue and make the set. Just really messing around with it. The pattern I was going to use is crochet and too lazy to get my hooks out.
> 
> ...


Kathy, that is so sad. I'm sure Jesse's mom is overcome with grief but I would think that she would be consulted along with her husband.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Southern Pork Chop and Rice Casserole
> 
> Seasoned pork chops, seared and baked over toasted rice with beef broth, herbs, onion and bell pepper.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, thank you and the summary ladies for another week. 
I finally finished last week a bit ago, so am starting on here. 
David got home last night, yay! He and Christopher are watching the World Fishing Network right now, a bass tournament is currently the show of choice I guess. lol
Okay, Joy, I'd love to go to F.A.O. Schwartz, that would be a blast. 
Sonja, if you figure out how to be an 8 armed goddess, please let me know, I could get so much more done with 6 extra arms and hands. lol
Yes Gwen, it was his house, if he'd have worked on it back when he discovered it, like still mostly summer, he'd have had heat a lot sooner. Children, even grown can give one an urge to pop them over the head with the flat of a hand sometimes. 
I'm glad that David didn't get caught up in any pile-ups out there on the roadways, scary for sure, and he goes to Michigan most often, sometimes elsewhere but mostly Tekonsha, Mi. 
When you start taking requests Sonja, let me know. lol
David dislikes the lake effect snow around Chicago the worst of all weather systems. 
Julie, bone on bone certainly won't get better, only worse, but I can understand the waiting make you question if it's a good idea or not. 
Congratulations to Gage!!!!! Great job, I hope you decide to stick with it, it's so good for you for so many different reasons, but either way, very proud of what you've accomplished so far. 
Okay, I think that's everything that I wanted to comment on from last week that I hadn't gotten to. 
Now to go get a piece of pineapple upside down cake and get caught up on this week. 
It did warm up to 40 something degrees today, so that was nice. 
I'll get my Christmas cards done in the next couple days, have to dig everything out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> She's a lovely puppy and I'm sure Bella will love her.


She already loves her and doesn't want to share her. She will be heart broken when Macy leaves for training.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Did you go to St. Lawrence?


Indeed, I did - started in the fall of 1966 and stayed through my junior year, then transferred to Nazareth in Rochester because my husband got a job there after leaving General Electric. He worked for them overseas for several years, but when he got a job in the States, I decided I'd rather live with him than my sorority sisters :sm02: !! and it's marginally warmer in Rochester in winter :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Sam, forgot to say that I was reading to David about Avery playing basketball in inline skates, and before I read that you said that's the new way to play, David asked if that was the new way to play bball, also said that it'd make it more interesting. lol 
I like basketball, David, not so much. lol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Kathy, that is so sad. I'm sure Jesse's mom is overcome with grief but I would think that she would be consulted along with her husband.


Agreed. What a time to be spiteful and uncaring. Some people seem to have no thought for others at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

funerals and weddings seem to bring out the worst in people. i'm a bit confused why the paternal side is taking over and ignoring the other side as though they are not grieving as well.
very sad - you are well out of it. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a slow start to the week, I finished with over 1700 paid miles. Drove to El Paso, TX from my vacation. Got a load out Wednesday afternoon to Smyrna, TN (1330 miles). Was able to deliver on Thursday afternoon at 5:30 est. No load on Friday until about 2 pm and it was a real short one. Less than 20 miles round trip but paid $80. Then I got one to Canton, MS from Lewisburg, TN (399 miles) in the evening. Delivered that at 2 am. This morning I got an empty move to Memphis so am sitting up here catching up on the TP. I did manage to get a cowl finished with the yarn from the mittens, hat and slippers. Am trying out a slipper pattern from Ravelry but am using thinner yarn than called for and a smaller needle. Imagine my surprise when it is tiny! Don't think my brain was engaged. I'll continue and make the set. Just really messing around with it. The pattern I was going to use is crochet and too lazy to get my hooks out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely puppy for Bella. Bless that beautiful child.

I'm sorry to hear about Jesse's family. How sad. You'd think they could come together at such a distressing time.

We went out for late lunch today with friends and Bub's DD. My order got messed up but they were so busy I just scraped off the sauce I didn't want and ate it anyway... I figured it would take too long and didn't want to make a fuss as busy as they were. We've been there many times and this is the first time they've made a mistake, so forgivable.

I finally got the Christmas tree out of the box and put together but more than half the lights don't work! Bother. I'll deal with that later. May go shopping tomorrow (need sugar free cake mix for his birthday cake on Tuesday). I'm also signed up for cookies for the motorcycle group's Christmas party on the 20th so need to decide which cookies to make and see what ingredients I need.

Going to crochet a bit. Hugs and blessings.

I've finished DD's mitts. Need to get a picture.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Edith M said:


> I have been gone for a while. Not sure what I did other than hitting a wrong key perhaps. My typing skills are pretty lame. It feels good to be back as I have missed everyone. Thanks for the recipes Sam. As soon as I get my calculator out I will cut them down to a size we can handle. Our freezer is too small for me to store more than a few left overs now and again. I have been busy knitting hats, scarves and mittens for the homeless veterans in our area. I support the Operation Barnabas charity through our church. I also made a few laprobes and afghans for those in the veteran's hospital. I have not been idle. I am on oxygen at night to help with the sleep apnea and insomnia. Aging is certainly an adventure and I admit I am enjoying the ride.


Nice to see you, Edith M! We are glad you joined in the Tea Party. When I am in Carlisle, I always stop at Massey's for frozen custard! Yum!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today's weather forecast turned out to be pretty much as predicted last night. So glad I anticipated right and got out a piece of ham for seasoning a pot of ham and bean soup for the 3 of us for supper tonight. Got the beans sorted and washed before I left for Elm and put them into the crockpot to simmer all day with dried onion flakes and a clove or two of garlic. Tim asked for the leftover Harvard beets and Don wanted applesauce with cinnamon; they both wanted some hot garlic toast--Tim doesn't care for cornbread because he can't manage to use his tongue to remove the grains from outside his gums into his mouth for swallowing. (Sorry if that bit of info is TMI.)
> 
> The soup was really tasty and warming for this day's weather.
> 
> ...


I never thought about Tim having issues even using his tongue, there is so much we take for granted when we don't have to worry about it. 
Stay warm, and happy winding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Started this morning and finished tonight ????
> Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> Now I have a boy and girl one made.☺


Those are both so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I just put up with it too at the moment it sounds like I have a broken old fashioned TV in my head


David has tinitis too, probably didn't spell it right, but he says it's worse when it's quiet also so sleeps with a fan or the sound machine on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness only 2 weeks till Christmas. I took DD to Toys R Us this morning to just couple more things and then took her home and went and got her Christmas present.... a food processor, I got a good deal. I am officially finished Christmas shopping of presents. Yay. Just some food to buy.
> 
> Thankyou Sam and ladies for another great start of a new week. :sm11:


Oh what fun! 
I'm pretty much done also, just have to pick up David's gift cards for BASS Pro shops and I'm done with purchases, just have to finish the knitting/sewing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

God's Vessel said:


> Thewren, thank you for sharing all those delicious recipes.I have a friend doing the Paleo diet so I forwarded those to her. Brr. Your weather sounds too cold for me.


Welcome to the Tea table.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????it can certainly be dangerous if you're not prepared & even sometimes if you are if something unexpected happens. I must say we don't get the long stretches of cold we did when I was a kid. The first winter we loved here was brutal It didn't get warmer than -30F for more than a month. Mom & I walked 2 blocks to the Christmas Eve church service, it was -62F, I darn near froze! When we got home the neighbors & kids were there, the oil had jelled in the tank & wouldn't run in to keep the oil stove working so they spent the night. I didn't know oil could do that!
> I don't stay out very long.


Growing up I remember some really cold weather, in Glennallen we went to school until it hit -55f and in Tok we went to school as long as we could get there, we sure didn't have snow days. lol
I walked a lot of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well Gage and I were supposed to be heading to Niagara Falls today for the festival of lights.
> Our friend who was taking us went to bed sick last night. So we are not going today. She has the same thing as Gage had last weekend. I myself have a headache with pressure in my sinus area and my tummy is gurgling ???? Also Gage woke up with a sore throat.
> 
> So we will just chill at home today. So we can hopefully be feeling better for the Christmas party tomorrow. Greg, Gage and I are going together. He signed us all up.
> ...


Too bad you didn't get to go to the Festival of lights, I hope you are all feeling well enough to go to the Christmas party.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few of the images from an email I just got from mjs.


Julie, these are good!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Something to make you smile


Good, thanks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the reminder, Sam. I'll give it another try.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well flat you can have any even number. You just check the stitch facing you that you are to knit, if it looks like a knit knit it, if it looks like a purl purl it. This applies to any rib so then no need to try to remember which you should do.
Conversely if you are doing seed stitch a stitch that looks like knit is purled and one that looks like purl is knitted.

In the round k2p2 must be divisible by 4 so you always have p2 followed by a k2. (if you had divisible by 2 then you would have k2,k2 next to each other at the end and then beginning of the round).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Agreed. What a time to be spiteful and uncaring. Some people seem to have no thought for others at all.


All very unfortunate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wandered out to have a walk and when I was near the tram decided to get on the tram and go down to Glenelg beach. Had fish and chips sitting near the beach. Perfect day for it, warm with a lovely breeze. Didn't stay long as I wanted to get back here to knitting- which as with so many of us has a time restriction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, these are good!


They certainly tickled my funny bone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a slow start to the week, I finished with over 1700 paid miles. Drove to El Paso, TX from my vacation. Got a load out Wednesday afternoon to Smyrna, TN (1330 miles). Was able to deliver on Thursday afternoon at 5:30 est. No load on Friday until about 2 pm and it was a real short one. Less than 20 miles round trip but paid $80. Then I got one to Canton, MS from Lewisburg, TN (399 miles) in the evening. Delivered that at 2 am. This morning I got an empty move to Memphis so am sitting up here catching up on the TP. I did manage to get a cowl finished with the yarn from the mittens, hat and slippers. Am trying out a slipper pattern from Ravelry but am using thinner yarn than called for and a smaller needle. Imagine my surprise when it is tiny! Don't think my brain was engaged. I'll continue and make the set. Just really messing around with it. The pattern I was going to use is crochet and too lazy to get my hooks out.
> 
> ...


What a shame- they are all grieving and conflict is not needed. But unfortunately deaths are often a major source of conflict in families.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I never thought about Tim having issues even using his tongue, there is so much we take for granted when we don't have to worry about it.
> Stay warm, and happy winding.


Yes, Kaye, the CP has a major effect on his facial/oral muscles also. That was something we hadn't even considered from the beginning of the cerebral palsy diagnosis. His smile is great and very real. It blooms up into his eyes! But a negative response from him always begins with a very tentative shake of his head, a look in my direction as if to seek permission to give it, and then a verbal "No." All this is followed up with the question regarding whether he had been ''ugly'', meaning disrespectful in his answer. Of course he hasn't been ''ugly'' at all, but that is just his way of completing the exchange in the conversation. PT tried to help him with the tongue situation by having us smear a bit of jelly, peanut butter, or just butter on his upper lip and directing him to use his tongue to remove it. He never did master that concept but would use his left forefinger to move it down into his mouth, and then he would grin and be proud of having removed the bit. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:

Of course these muscle limitations also affect his ability to speak distinctly sometimes--such as when he's tired or being lazy, as most teen can get from time to time. And there are certain consonant sounds that are quite impossible for him to produce without specific, intentional effort: 'd' and 'g' sounds are indistinguishable for him, for example.

Off to bed soon. Y'all take care.

Ohio Joy


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Just popping in to mark my spot and say hi to all.
I am jumping on the pork chops with rice bandwagon. It is pretty hard to get excited about cooking sometimes.
It has been pretty cold here too as of late. I have been having to hang a curtain over my front door at night as I discovered it need new weather stripping. Talked to someone about it the other night and they will supply it from the landlords accounts. Thank goodness. 
GKs spent the night again last night. I am so happy to have more time with them. It is just a shame they fight over every little thing. Lots of competition between the older two. I am working on an "eaten by a shark" blanket for GS as he felt left out with the girls getting tails. Should be done tomorrow if no interruptions. 
Glad to hear all our travelers are safe. 
Evelyn


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well flat you can have any even number. You just check the stitch facing you that you are to knit, if it looks like a knit knit it, if it looks like a purl purl it. This applies to any rib so then no need to try to remember which you should do.
> Conversely if you are doing seed stitch a stitch that looks like knit is purled and one that looks like purl is knitted.
> 
> In the round k2p2 must be divisible by 4 so you always have p2 followed by a k2. (if you had divisible by 2 then you would have k2,k2 next to each other at the end and then beginning of the round).


I fully understand the process but was having trouble keeping focused and awake, all at the same time! I was doing the stitches correctly but couldn't keep from doing Ks or Ps *only* twice and not 3x and throwing me off all the rest of the way across. Think it's time for bed. Bye for now.

Ohio Joy

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, Kaye, the CP has a major effect on his facial/oral muscles also. That was something we hadn't even considered from the beginning of the cerebral palsy diagnosis. His smile is great and very real. It blooms up into his eyes! But a negative response from him always begins with a very tentative shake of his head, a look in my direction as if to seek permission to give it, and then a verbal "No." All this is followed up with the question regarding whether he had been ''ugly'', meaning disrespectful in his answer. Of course he hasn't been ''ugly'' at all, but that is just his way of completing the exchange in the conversation. PT tried to help him with the tongue situation by having us smear a bit of jelly, peanut butter, or just butter on his upper lip and directing him to use his tongue to remove it. He never did master that concept but would use his left forefinger to move it down into his mouth, and then he would grin and be proud of having removed the bit. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> 
> Of course these muscle limitations also affect his ability to speak distinctly sometimes--such as when he's tired or being lazy, as most teen can get from time to time. And there are certain consonant sounds that are quite impossible for him to produce without specific, intentional effort: 'd' and 'g' sounds are indistinguishable for him, for example.
> 
> ...


The 'd' and 'g' difference is very slight, obviously requires very fine control. BTW for a Samoan it is just about impossible to make the difference between 'b' and 'p', which can be very funny, but of course quite unintentional.
Sleep well, Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Just popping in to mark my spot and say hi to all.
> I am jumping on the pork chops with rice bandwagon. It is pretty hard to get excited about cooking sometimes.
> It has been pretty cold here too as of late. I have been having to hang a curtain over my front door at night as I discovered it need new weather stripping. Talked to someone about it the other night and they will supply it from the landlords accounts. Thank goodness.
> GKs spent the night again last night. I am so happy to have more time with them. It is just a shame they fight over every little thing. Lots of competition between the older two. I am working on an "eaten by a shark" blanket for GS as he felt left out with the girls getting tails. Should be done tomorrow if no interruptions.
> ...


You seem to have quite a production line going for these various tails!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you imagine the early settlers living in a log cabin with only a fireplace to keep warm. they were indeed a hardy bunch. --- sam


That's not joke, when I lived in Tok, we only had a wood stove for heat, let me tell you, it's not fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our Wellness Centre had a mitten tree for donations. Here are a few things I took over to them.


Those are so great! And a great cause.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I have been gone for a while. Not sure what I did other than hitting a wrong key perhaps. My typing skills are pretty lame. It feels good to be back as I have missed everyone. Thanks for the recipes Sam. As soon as I get my calculator out I will cut them down to a size we can handle. Our freezer is too small for me to store more than a few left overs now and again. I have been busy knitting hats, scarves and mittens for the homeless veterans in our area. I support the Operation Barnabas charity through our church. I also made a few laprobes and afghans for those in the veteran's hospital. I have not been idle. I am on oxygen at night to help with the sleep apnea and insomnia. Aging is certainly an adventure and I admit I am enjoying the ride.


Welcome back, you've been really busy. That sounds like a worthy reason to knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hugs for those going through difficult times, especially those with losses during what is meant to be a happy period.
> 
> ...


Oh my, I hope that she learned never to do that again, and hopefully she heals very quickly and with no problems. 
You have been busy, sounds like a break will be great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Up since 2:30 am. I worked then shopped and took some Christmas gifts from my family to the Watkins family. Cooked dinner and very sleepy now. I wanted to share the newest member to the Watkins family. Little Macy will soon start training to be a service dog for Bella.


Oh what a cutie!! She is adorable, and a great addition to the family. 
LOL! Those jeans are definitely in fashion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Specially like Santa's missing glasses and the snowball.


LOL! They are cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Up since 2:30 am. I worked then shopped and took some Christmas gifts from my family to the Watkins family. Cooked dinner and very sleepy now. I wanted to share the newest member to the Watkins family. Little Macy will soon start training to be a service dog for Bella.


Marie is cute 
Those jeans would drive me nuts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hugs for those going through difficult times, especially those with losses during what is meant to be a happy period.
> 
> ...


Hello Heather glad you are settling into your new home . 
Hope niece is OK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a slow start to the week, I finished with over 1700 paid miles. Drove to El Paso, TX from my vacation. Got a load out Wednesday afternoon to Smyrna, TN (1330 miles). Was able to deliver on Thursday afternoon at 5:30 est. No load on Friday until about 2 pm and it was a real short one. Less than 20 miles round trip but paid $80. Then I got one to Canton, MS from Lewisburg, TN (399 miles) in the evening. Delivered that at 2 am. This morning I got an empty move to Memphis so am sitting up here catching up on the TP. I did manage to get a cowl finished with the yarn from the mittens, hat and slippers. Am trying out a slipper pattern from Ravelry but am using thinner yarn than called for and a smaller needle. Imagine my surprise when it is tiny! Don't think my brain was engaged. I'll continue and make the set. Just really messing around with it. The pattern I was going to use is crochet and too lazy to get my hooks out.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, glad you made it away before the colds came on, hopefully you'll be able to avoid a cold altogether. 
Sweet Lila.

Oh that poor family, it's hard enough to lose the child, then to have both sides of the family arguing over things and creating divisions doesn't help at all. I just pray that the parents will be able to recover from all of this.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, I went as child, assume it's still in NYC, but not sure.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been knitting and just realized the time. 11:45pm. I cast on his evening for Nina baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size. 

Sleeves are done and on stitch holders. Started the main part. ☺


Off to bed shortly. ????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had a nice walk. 61F, but breeze picked up so only walked 35 min. Reading Barons of the Beltway by Michelle Fields. She exposes hidden perks, freebies of our politicians on both sides.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

P.S. Didn't mean to be political. Sorry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> She already loves her and doesn't want to share her. She will be heart broken when Macy leaves for training.


Here dogs get the training first before going to families that need them


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

God's Vessel said:


> Thewren, thank you for sharing all those delicious recipes.I have a friend doing the Paleo diet so I forwarded those to her. Brr. Your weather sounds too cold for me.


Welcome to the tea party! Hope you will join us often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, I went as child, assume it's still in NYC, but not sure.


Just looked it up, Toys R Us closed the store in July of 2015, so sad. 
If anyone else wants to know more about the store, here's the wikipedia link I found. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAO_Schwarz


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, these are good!


Don't remember if you've visited with us before or not, so if not, welcome, and if so, welcome back. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, Kaye, the CP has a major effect on his facial/oral muscles also. That was something we hadn't even considered from the beginning of the cerebral palsy diagnosis. His smile is great and very real. It blooms up into his eyes! But a negative response from him always begins with a very tentative shake of his head, a look in my direction as if to seek permission to give it, and then a verbal "No." All this is followed up with the question regarding whether he had been ''ugly'', meaning disrespectful in his answer. Of course he hasn't been ''ugly'' at all, but that is just his way of completing the exchange in the conversation. PT tried to help him with the tongue situation by having us smear a bit of jelly, peanut butter, or just butter on his upper lip and directing him to use his tongue to remove it. He never did master that concept but would use his left forefinger to move it down into his mouth, and then he would grin and be proud of having removed the bit. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> 
> Of course these muscle limitations also affect his ability to speak distinctly sometimes--such as when he's tired or being lazy, as most teen can get from time to time. And there are certain consonant sounds that are quite impossible for him to produce without specific, intentional effort: 'd' and 'g' sounds are indistinguishable for him, for example.
> 
> ...


LOL! The using his finger to remove the peanut butter, etc, had me laughing, that's something I do sometimes, it's just easier and I can't stand the feel on my teeth long enough to use my tongue. 
He's so polite, it's sweet that he seeks approval from you before issuing any negative responses, and it shows such a maturity and concern for others feelings that he's worried that he might have been unpleasant. 
He certainly does quite well with his limitations, and is an inspiration on many levels, it's not surprising that he's popular amongst his contemporaries. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> P.S. Didn't mean to be political. Sorry.


You weren't really political, just telling the premise of the book you are reading.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers for Jesse's families, and for Heather's niece. Bed time! Caught up at page 13


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Up since 2:30 am. I worked then shopped and took some Christmas gifts from my family to the Watkins family. Cooked dinner and very sleepy now. I wanted to share the newest member to the Watkins family. Little Macy will soon start training to be a service dog for Bella.


What a cute puppy, hope he brings joy as well as help to Bella.
Up at 2:30, no wonder you're exhausted


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hugs for those going through difficult times, especially those with losses during what is meant to be a happy period.
> 
> ...


Hope your niece us all well soon. Is this the same one with the heart problems?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few of the images from an email I just got from mjs.


Good ones, Julie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a slow start to the week, I finished with over 1700 paid miles. Drove to El Paso, TX from my vacation. Got a load out Wednesday afternoon to Smyrna, TN (1330 miles). Was able to deliver on Thursday afternoon at 5:30 est. No load on Friday until about 2 pm and it was a real short one. Less than 20 miles round trip but paid $80. Then I got one to Canton, MS from Lewisburg, TN (399 miles) in the evening. Delivered that at 2 am. This morning I got an empty move to Memphis so am sitting up here catching up on the TP. I did manage to get a cowl finished with the yarn from the mittens, hat and slippers. Am trying out a slipper pattern from Ravelry but am using thinner yarn than called for and a smaller needle. Imagine my surprise when it is tiny! Don't think my brain was engaged. I'll continue and make the set. Just really messing around with it. The pattern I was going to use is crochet and too lazy to get my hooks out.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had a good week.
So sad little Jesses family are in such disagreement, that won't help the grieving process, I'm sure. Hope things settle for them. I can't imagine having a shrine is good for anyone but that's just my opinion


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i knew you would set us straight margaret - i always get everything mixed up when i try to do ribbing. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well flat you can have any even number. You just check the stitch facing you that you are to knit, if it looks like a knit knit it, if it looks like a purl purl it. This applies to any rib so then no need to try to remember which you should do.
> Conversely if you are doing seed stitch a stitch that looks like knit is purled and one that looks like purl is knitted.
> 
> In the round k2p2 must be divisible by 4 so you always have p2 followed by a k2. (if you had divisible by 2 then you would have k2,k2 next to each other at the end and then beginning of the round).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Marie is cute
> Those jeans would drive me nuts


Me too, I could never pay good money for that. We were in a store yesterday & DH made a comment to the clerk who was wearing pants like that, she laughed & told up her friend bought some & her grandmother came for a visit & was being helpful & patched them while she was out????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation run4fittness - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



run4fittness said:


> Good, thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds lovely - i used to go down to the waterfront just for fish and chips - it was one of my favorite things to do. --- sam



darowil said:


> Wandered out to have a walk and when I was near the tram decided to get on the tram and go down to Glenelg beach. Had fish and chips sitting near the beach. Perfect day for it, warm with a lovely breeze. Didn't stay long as I wanted to get back here to knitting- which as with so many of us has a time restriction.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you weren't. giving the title of a book is not political. i wrote it down - will see if the library has it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> P.S. Didn't mean to be political. Sorry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was a huge faoschwartz store in seattle - it's been closed at least twenty years if not longer. it was a great store but expensive. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Just looked it up, Toys R Us closed the store in July of 2015, so sad.
> If anyone else wants to know more about the store, here's the wikipedia link I found.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAO_Schwarz


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, I could never pay good money for that. We were in a store yesterday & DH made a comment to the clerk who was wearing pants like that, she laughed & told up her friend bought some & her grandmother came for a visit & was being helpful & patched them while she was out????????


LOLOL! That's too funny, sweet grandma though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny - good for grandma. and if she mends like my mother mended - it was nigh impossible to take out. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Me too, I could never pay good money for that. We were in a store yesterday & DH made a comment to the clerk who was wearing pants like that, she laughed & told up her friend bought some & her grandmother came for a visit & was being helpful & patched them while she was out????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> there was a huge faoschwartz store in seattle - it's been closed at least twenty years if not longer. it was a great store but expensive. --- sam


But I bet it was fun to wander through. 
The one in New York was used in a lot of movies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I fully understand the process but was having trouble keeping focused and awake, all at the same time! I was doing the stitches correctly but couldn't keep from doing Ks or Ps *only* twice and not 3x and throwing me off all the rest of the way across. Think it's time for bed. Bye for now.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Ohio Joy


Maybe you needed 1x1! easier tp keep track off. I working on something that has now got up to 10x10. I've ended up putting stitch markers in after each purl block and it is better. Still find the wrong ones at times. I'm sure once I have cast it off I will find more, but that will be too late.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what uses a 10x10 rib pattern? --- sam



darowil said:


> Maybe you needed 1x1! easier tp keep track off. I working on something that has now got up to 10x10. I've ended up putting stitch markers in after each purl block and it is better. Still find the wrong ones at times. I'm sure once I have cast it off I will find more, but that will be too late.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what uses a 10x10 rib pattern? --- sam


A semi circular shawl, starts with 2x2 then every 20 rows increases in each block of rib and have reached 10x10 and just about out of yarn. So will finish it soon and pos tit later this week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

One of the ladies from the Guild has a plan to decrease her stash at the end of the year. Doesn't seem to have achieved it (fairly even) but thought I would try it next year. She simply keeps track of all acquisitions and all uses by weight. And my using Ravelry for stash and projects will be a big help with this. So it turns out to be handy that I have started using it. So if I use more yarn than I acquire through the year my stash will have decreased. And if as I suspect it goes the other way I will know- which might prompt me to be more careful. After all nice as it is too have all that yarn it real purpose is to be used. As well as planning to get rid of some of my UFOs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonya I am hoping to get that little shrug knitted in Christmas yarn for E by Thursday. It is our KP groups Christmas lunch and E will be coming with me. Have one ball of the yarn, will need another but as it is only $1.49 it won't exactly break the bank.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Maybe you needed 1x1! easier tp keep track off. I working on something that has now got up to 10x10. I've ended up putting stitch markers in after each purl block and it is better. Still find the wrong ones at times. I'm sure once I have cast it off I will find more, but that will be too late.


1x1 or 2x2 ribbing is my nemesis and arch enemy rolled into one . I can do cable and lace and not make a mistake but give me a simple rib stitch and I find I can't count to 2


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think you would take one look at the weather and beam yourself back home in a flash????


Lol. Yes you are probably right.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> can you imagine the early settlers living in a log cabin with only a fireplace to keep warm. they were indeed a hardy bunch. --- sam


 :sm24: They sure were! I cant even imagine it with central heating! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hugs for those going through difficult times, especially those with losses during what is meant to be a happy period.
> 
> ...


Oh golly, that sure was a silly thing that your niece did. I gather she has had quite a big surgery to fix it all up. 
:sm13:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness only 2 weeks till Christmas. I took DD to Toys R Us this morning to just couple more things and then took her home and went and got her Christmas present.... a food processor, I got a good deal. I am officially finished Christmas shopping of presents. Yay. Just some food to buy.
> 
> Thankyou Sam and ladies for another great start of a new week. :sm11:


Getting there with the presses, still have to buy ingredients for 2batches of home made rocky road and 2 ballet skirts as well as a mickey mouse something. Will get it all later in the week ad well as wrapping paper and the requested pudding and custard. Feeling organised this year


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Busy making snowmen this morning.
> Have an order for 8.
> Need to make the last 2 and their scarves.
> 
> ❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄


Cute


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Heather sorry to hear about your niece. You are right....silly girl trying to take it out herself. Prayers that she will recover quickly and completely. It sounds as if you have been busy between the move, unpacking, and knitting.


Report from DM this afternoon, she is feeling good, will be a couple more days before she gets home as her bowels haven't moved yet, that must happen first. She is a much happier young lady noe, but facing a change of diet. DN1 is now on a high fiber diet to ensure proper bowel workings


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats not good- hope she recovers quickly. Removing it herself is not the most sensible thing to do thats for sure. Hopefully she won't be so silly in the future.
> Good that you are selling stuff at the market. Keeping stocks up would be a major issue.


Yes, no matter how much we have at the beginning of the year, levels get low towards Christmas. Will be busy as pulling some old stock off and donating it so will need replacements as well. Also always looking for new ideas to add. If I can swing market insurance cost fully, will be adding melt and pour soaps, bath bombs, bath salts and so on. At the moment I can get away without it because nothing I carry can cause issues.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Macy looks adorable- I imagine she will have quite a lot of training yet!
> Jeans noted!!!!!


 :sm24: Ditto!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few of the images from an email I just got from mjs.


Good ones Julie, thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good ones Julie, thanks for sharing. :sm24:


I think Santa must have had a very heavy cold to get into the predicament he did in the last one!!!!!!!!!!

After 11pm., I've been watching *Victoria* on the one hour delay- must get back to bed!

Happy day/evening/morning to all!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope your niece us all well soon. Is this the same one with the heart problems?


No, DN1 has had bowel issues from birth and Aspergers.
DN3 is heart kid, and the one facing next open heart.
DN5 is also heart kid, but stable at the moment and has less problems than sister. DN2 is about to go into Army and DN4 is talented dancer.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, that sure was a silly thing that your niece did. I gather she has had quite a big surgery to fix it all up.
> :sm13:


Yes indeed. Hopefully she will do what docs tell her to so as to not have any more surgery on bowel.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Growing up I remember some really cold weather, in Glennallen we went to school until it hit -55f and in Tok we went to school as long as we could get there, we sure didn't have snow days. lol
> I walked a lot of it.


Jeepers! I wonder what the lowest temperature people have anywhere? That just sounds unbelievable. COLD! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wandered out to have a walk and when I was near the tram decided to get on the tram and go down to Glenelg beach. Had fish and chips sitting near the beach. Perfect day for it, warm with a lovely breeze. Didn't stay long as I wanted to get back here to knitting- which as with so many of us has a time restriction.


That sounds lovely! :sm11:

We are to have 30c tomorrow and Tuesday is forecast at 34c. Wow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 1x1 or 2x2 ribbing is my nemesis and arch enemy rolled into one . I can do cable and lace and not make a mistake but give me a simple rib stitch and I find I can't count to 2


That creates a problem! Better not do the shawl I am working on then :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That sounds lovely! :sm11:
> 
> We are to have 30c tomorrow and Tuesday is forecast at 34c. Wow.


We have 2 hot days in a row 36 then 34 (though 34 isn't bad usually. Just hot for this year. But should be down again by Wednesday. So won't complain. May mean a low turnout for Monday knitting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn said:


> Actually I have Meniers Syndrome too. I am very lucky as I don't get dizzy very often but do get our of bed slowly. I have tried diets, etc. to help the tinnittis, not sure how to spell it, and nothing has helped. I try to ignore it as much as I can but at times it is very annoying. I have tried several suppliments, etc. and so far nothing has helped. It is just one thing I have to live with.


Railyn, I know that must be a challenge for you. Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Our Wellness Centre had a mitten tree for donations. Here are a few things I took over to them.


Very pretty, Liz!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I've never been diagnosed as it started when I was a child and was being treated for ear and sinus problems so they just put it down to that . The dizzy spells started in my twenties used to hate them . The way the room spun round and wouldn't stop . Thankfully I haven't had any of them for a good few year now touch wood
> The loud buzzing sound has now gone back to its normal buzzing thankfully so hopefully I can get some sleep tonight


That is a long time to be dealing with it, Sonja. Maybe the Lipo Flavinois would help you, a bit. Some have success with it to ease the symptoms. Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hugs for those going through difficult times, especially those with losses during what is meant to be a happy period.
> 
> ...


It will be nice for you to be all settled into you place, Busyworkerbee! And your blanket sounds lovely.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Up since 2:30 am. I worked then shopped and took some Christmas gifts from my family to the Watkins family. Cooked dinner and very sleepy now. I wanted to share the newest member to the Watkins family. Little Macy will soon start training to be a service dog for Bella.


Mary, what a wonderful friend you are to this family. Is Bella still in the hospital? The puppy is adorable!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few of the images from an email I just got from mjs.


Funny, Julie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> check out this dress hanging towel holder. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/kitchen-towel-dress?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=dc93273c51-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-dc93273c51-60616885


Very cute! Did you finish your puzzel, Sam?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Mary, what a wonderful friend you are to this family. Is Bella still in the hospital? The puppy is adorable!


Bella is home right now. She was in for 9 days this last visit. On Friday the parents had the 3 youngest at the outpatient area for infusions. Bella and Faith were getting treatments to boost their immune systems and Cole's treatment lowers his immune system and he still does the chemo shot on Friday. I knew that I was not going to stop by on Friday. They are still eating from the goodies that I brought them earlier in the week. It was sad to see the 3 children all lined up for treatments and knowing that the parents couldn't sit with each of them to comfort and console. Faith has done these treatments for years and it takes a toll on her body.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> One of the ladies from the Guild has a plan to decrease her stash at the end of the year. Doesn't seem to have achieved it (fairly even) but thought I would try it next year. She simply keeps track of all acquisitions and all uses by weight. And my using Ravelry for stash and projects will be a big help with this. So it turns out to be handy that I have started using it. So if I use more yarn than I acquire through the year my stash will have decreased. And if as I suspect it goes the other way I will know- which might prompt me to be more careful. After all nice as it is too have all that yarn it real purpose is to be used. As well as planning to get rid of some of my UFOs


Great plan to monitor the incoming and outgoing of yarn. I used 60 skeins of yarn on mermaid tails this year and other skeins for other projects. I have 4 more mermaid tails to make yet so another 40 will be leaving my home soon. Quite a few skeins were made into yarn balls this past week as well. Now I am starting to feel good about knowing yarn has been moving out of my stash. Don't worry as I have plenty of yarn still.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, these are good!


Glad to see you here, run4fittness! I enjoy seeing your projects on the main.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> A semi circular shawl, starts with 2x2 then every 20 rows increases in each block of rib and have reached 10x10 and just about out of yarn. So will finish it soon and pos tit later this week.


Where did you find the pattern? It sounds interesting and I have several friends who knit shawls.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> Wandered out to have a walk and when I was near the tram decided to get on the tram and go down to Glenelg beach. Had fish and chips sitting near the beach. Perfect day for it, warm with a lovely breeze. Didn't stay long as I wanted to get back here to knitting- which as with so many of us has a time restriction.


Ahh...lunch by the beach! That sounds wonderful (as here it is 25° and gloomy and many miles from a beach)! So glad you could enjoy your day!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Yes, Kaye, the CP has a major effect on his facial/oral muscles also. That was something we hadn't even considered from the beginning of the cerebral palsy diagnosis. His smile is great and very real. It blooms up into his eyes! But a negative response from him always begins with a very tentative shake of his head, a look in my direction as if to seek permission to give it, and then a verbal "No." All this is followed up with the question regarding whether he had been ''ugly'', meaning disrespectful in his answer. Of course he hasn't been ''ugly'' at all, but that is just his way of completing the exchange in the conversation. PT tried to help him with the tongue situation by having us smear a bit of jelly, peanut butter, or just butter on his upper lip and directing him to use his tongue to remove it. He never did master that concept but would use his left forefinger to move it down into his mouth, and then he would grin and be proud of having removed the bit. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> 
> Of course these muscle limitations also affect his ability to speak distinctly sometimes--such as when he's tired or being lazy, as most teen can get from time to time. And there are certain consonant sounds that are quite impossible for him to produce without specific, intentional effort: 'd' and 'g' sounds are indistinguishable for him, for example.
> 
> ...


He sounds like he has such a kind heart, Joy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad she is on the mend now.


busyworkerbee said:


> Report from DM this afternoon, she is feeling good, will be a couple more days before she gets home as her bowels haven't moved yet, that must happen first. She is a much happier young lady noe, but facing a change of diet. DN1 is now on a high fiber diet to ensure proper bowel workings


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, I went as child, assume it's still in NYC, but not sure.


Sadly I believe they closed their doors last year.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Bella is home right now. She was in for 9 days this last visit. On Friday the parents had the 3 youngest at the outpatient area for infusions. Bella and Faith were getting treatments to boost their immune systems and Cole's treatment lowers his immune system and he still does the chemo shot on Friday. I knew that I was not going to stop by on Friday. They are still eating from the goodies that I brought them earlier in the week. It was sad to see the 3 children all lined up for treatments and knowing that the parents couldn't sit with each of them to comfort and console. Faith has done these treatments for years and it takes a toll on her body.


Such a lot for one family, Mary, and for those dear children. I will keep praying for them all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I spent a bit of my free time getting crafts and other wonderful gifts for Bella and siblings. We filled 4 large bags and hope what we found will be appreciated. I got the girls some small hooked rugs kits and the hooks needed to do them. I found one that looks just like Macy. I also got some weaving and knitting kits as well as felting. Kristin said the girls would love to learn felting. I told her that I would be glad to show the girls how to do it. I am so glad that we do workshops at KAP. The boy got a model kit to build a Ferrari and some star wars Legos. 

It is snowing hard here today. Poledra be sure to warn David if he is coming this way to be very careful as we are to get snow almost every day this week. We could have at least a foot or more of snow by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning from the cold south; currently 29 (heat wave for some of you like Bonnie) and high today should be 47. Cast on a hat for DH last night. Hope to finish it quickly. Finished the dish towel (probably should have made longer) to go with the scrubbie which I'll give to oldest DD since I put aside the afghan to finish later. Started wrapping gifts yesterday.

You are so good to Bella's family Mary. You also be very careful traveling to and from work with so much snow! April do you folks also have snow now?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> I spent a bit of my free time getting crafts and other wonderful gifts for Bella and siblings. We filled 4 large bags and hope what we found will be appreciated. I got the girls some small hooked rugs kits and the hooks needed to do them. I found one that looks just like Macy. I also got some weaving and knitting kits as well as felting. Kristin said the girls would love to learn felting. I told her that I would be glad to show the girls how to do it. I am so glad that we do workshops at KAP. The boy got a model kit to build a Ferrari and some star wars Legos.
> 
> It is snowing hard here today. Poledra be sure to warn David if he is coming this way to be very careful as we are to get snow almost every day this week. We could have at least a foot or more of snow by tomorrow morning.


They sound like wonderful gifts!

My daughter works in a middle school class for kids with disabilities. Please pray for one of her students, Ryan, whose young mom died suddenly, Saturday. He has no other family and has been placed in foster care. My DD is so afraid he will be somewhere too far to be able to come back to her class, which he loves and is familiar with. Such a lot of sadness for this young man. Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Where did you find the pattern? It sounds interesting and I have several friends who knit shawls.


When I finish it and post the pictures I will give you all the details.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from the cold south; currently 29 (heat wave for some of you like Bonnie) and high today should be 47. Cast on a hat for DH last night. Hope to finish it quickly. Finished the dish towel (probably should have made longer) to go with the scrubbie which I'll give to oldest DD since I put aside the afghan to finish later. Started wrapping gifts yesterday.
> 
> You are so good to Bella's family Mary. You also be very careful traveling to and from work with so much snow! April do you folks also have snow now?


That is a very nice set, Gwen!! No...not snow, just cold and gloomy. But, snow is for forecasted for tonight...probably just in time for me to drive in it to work tomorrow! But I better not complain...minor compared to what others face.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely in my prayers. How horrible for this child.


oneapril said:


> They sound like wonderful gifts!
> 
> My daughter works in a middle school class for kids with disabilities. Please pray for one of her students whose young mom died suddenly, Saturday. He has no other family and has been placed in foster care. My DD is so afraid he will be somewhere too far to be able to come back to her class, which he loves and is familiar with. Such a lot of sadness for this young man. Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I spent a bit of my free time getting crafts and other wonderful gifts for Bella and siblings. We filled 4 large bags and hope what we found will be appreciated. I got the girls some small hooked rugs kits and the hooks needed to do them. I found one that looks just like Macy. I also got some weaving and knitting kits as well as felting. Kristin said the girls would love to learn felting. I told her that I would be glad to show the girls how to do it. I am so glad that we do workshops at KAP. The boy got a model kit to build a Ferrari and some star wars Legos.
> 
> It is snowing hard here today. Poledra be sure to warn David if he is coming this way to be very careful as we are to get snow almost every day this week. We could have at least a foot or more of snow by tomorrow morning.


Sounds like you need to be careful as well with the snow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> They sound like wonderful gifts!
> 
> My daughter works in a middle school class for kids with disabilities. Please pray for one of her students whose young mom died suddenly, Saturday. He has no other family and has been placed in foster care. My DD is so afraid he will be somewhere too far to be able to come back to her class, which he loves and is familiar with. Such a lot of sadness for this young man. Thank you.


The poor lad- and hopefully he gets a caring foster home as well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from the cold south; currently 29 (heat wave for some of you like Bonnie) and high today should be 47. Cast on a hat for DH last night. Hope to finish it quickly. Finished the dish towel (probably should have made longer) to go with the scrubbie which I'll give to oldest DD since I put aside the afghan to finish later. Started wrapping gifts yesterday.
> 
> You are so good to Bella's family Mary. You also be very careful traveling to and from work with so much snow! April do you folks also have snow now?


Perfect day for you to wear your Julie sweater, Gwen! Yay!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

darowil said:


> The poor lad- and hopefully he gets a caring foster home as well.


I really hope so, too, Margaret.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is! Of course right now I'm in pajama wearing mode sipping my coffee! Going to go work on the hat for DH. TTYL


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

He everyone, Thanks Sam for the opening, I'll have to get back to the recipes and to kate for the updates. We definitely have Winter now! I think we have about a foot and a half here, the plows and even big equipment were out for a few days. One good thing I've noticed is that even on a cloudy day the snow makes more light so it doesn't look so drab, when it starts melting that's when we'll have the mess!
Sam we have generations of kitties too (but that stopped when we had them all fixed!) Our original Momma kitty is named Momma kitty. her kittens and kitten's kittens (grown) are at the farm. They are the most pampered, well fed barn kitties you'll ever see!
Joy, I'm glad your situation at Elm has straightened out. Congratulations to Gage on his stripe! Julie, It must be hard to deal with all the waiting. I do hope you hear soon.
I need to get off here and get ready for church I'll check back in later bye for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> He everyone, Thanks Sam for the opening, I'll have to get back to the recipes and to kate for the updates. We definitely have Winter now! I think we have about a foot and a half here, the plows and even big equipment were out for a few days. One good thing I've noticed is that even on a cloudy day the snow makes more light so it doesn't look so drab, when it starts melting that's when we'll have the mess!
> Sam we have generations of kitties too (but that stopped when we had them all fixed!) Our original Momma kitty is named Momma kitty. her kittens and kitten's kittens (grown) are at the farm. They are the most pampered, well fed barn kitties you'll ever see!
> Joy, I'm glad your situation at Elm has straightened out. Congratulations to Gage on his stripe! Julie, It must be hard to deal with all the waiting. I do hope you hear soon.
> I need to get off here and get ready for church I'll check back in later bye for now.


Have a lovely day! And thanks- I won't initiate anything till the New Year- but it would have been nice to have heard something!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am here and I am up and outta bed. Today is the Christmas luncheon/party that Greg signed myself and Gage and himself up for. 12 to 3. 
I am getting motivated to jump jn the shower etc. I have to call him and see what time he will be here to pick us up. I am feeling very anxious as I can't help but wondering if this girl he was seeing will be there. She has 4 kids and I am not looking forward to running into her. I don't know that she will be or not but the thought of bumping into her makes me feel sick. 

Sorry guys. ????

Will check in before we go. It is through the local foodbank. Santa will be there and there is pizza and create your own sundae bar.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> When I finish it and post the pictures I will give you all the details.


Thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of the ladies from the Guild has a plan to decrease her stash at the end of the year. Doesn't seem to have achieved it (fairly even) but thought I would try it next year. She simply keeps track of all acquisitions and all uses by weight. And my using Ravelry for stash and projects will be a big help with this. So it turns out to be handy that I have started using it. So if I use more yarn than I acquire through the year my stash will have decreased. And if as I suspect it goes the other way I will know- which might prompt me to be more careful. After all nice as it is too have all that yarn it real purpose is to be used. As well as planning to get rid of some of my UFOs


I've bought yarn just twice this year and am still working on reducing stash but didn't think of using Ravelry. I should make a list though. As I get down to smaller amounts, I have to figure out each time how much of something I have and then figure out what to make with it. It would be much easier to do it all and then could see at a glance how much of what is there. I have loads of lace weight in a small box (small balls have a lot of yardage!). DK and sport are my favorites to work with so most of that is gone...see a few multicolored hats or mitts in the future! I've also got quite a bit of acrylic worsted but not a good variety of colors, so need to figure out what to do with that. Maybe an afghan-- that used to be about the only thing I made but haven't done one in a long time. The inventory of stash could be a good project for Christmas break.

Today is DD#2's birthday. How is she 31?! Guess I shouldn't have blinked! :sm23:

I need another cuppa and then need to get moving on the tasks of the day. Hugs and blessings. Healing thoughts for those in need.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

nittergma said:


> He everyone, Thanks Sam for the opening, I'll have to get back to the recipes and to kate for the updates. We definitely have Winter now!
> 
> Hi all, we have it here in Minnespolis too! Started snowing yesterday afternoon, and it's still coming down. Temps in the 20s today, but after today starting to go down with highs around zero C Tuesday. It's really pretty out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> No, DN1 has had bowel issues from birth and Aspergers.
> DN3 is heart kid, and the one facing next open heart.
> DN5 is also heart kid, but stable at the moment and has less problems than sister. DN2 is about to go into Army and DN4 is talented dancer.


Good grief, your poor sister sure has had her hands full with sick kids!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Before I forget, prayers for Heather's niece and Ryan. Jesse's family continues in my prayers as do Bella's family. 

Melody sending calming hugs for you. Decide that you are going to have a great time no matter what. You and Gage are what is important and the good thing is that Greg wants to take you both. If she is there you will have faced the so called "monster" hiding n the closet and it will no longer be an unknown to worry you. Not pleasant, but faced. And then you can deal with it. Hope I have said this in a way you can understand what I mean. I am not good at putting things into words sometimes. Know I care about you. 

25 and cloudy, feels like 12 with wins s @ 15. Supposed to get 1-3" of snow today and again tonight. Those getting high amounts of snow please be safe. 

I got TP Christmas cards mailed yesterday. Still have another exchange to mail out and personal family and friends to finish. Hope to get that done today. Now I need to get my butt in gear and get some breakfast so I can get the cards finished! DH will be happy to have the kitchen table back! Need to bake the sugar cookie dough that's been chilling for a week also. And laundry. Looks like stairs are in my day too then. Have been putting it off so I could sew while doing laundry but have put it off long enough. Lots going on this week so who knows what will get done this week otherwise.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers! I wonder what the lowest temperature people have anywhere? That just sounds unbelievable. COLD! :sm06:


Looks like the lowest temperatures on earth are recorded in Antarctica but fortunately people don't live there. 
That -62 F is the lowest I've ever seen here & only that once. We uses to get lots of nights it went to -45 but not so much anymore, at least when it's that cold there's usually no wind.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_extreme_temperatures_in_Canada


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just watching the news. It seems everyone is getting dumped on with snow, Minnesota, Ohio, Michigan..even British Columbia who normally doesn't get a lot. It looks awful everywhere. Hope all of you stay safe and off the road if you don't need to go out. We're getting it here too. The forecaster says we should be prepared for a messy drive tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> They sound like wonderful gifts!
> 
> My daughter works in a middle school class for kids with disabilities. Please pray for one of her students, Ryan, whose young mom died suddenly, Saturday. He has no other family and has been placed in foster care. My DD is so afraid he will be somewhere too far to be able to come back to her class, which he loves and is familiar with. Such a lot of sadness for this young man. Thank you.


That poor child, like he didn't already have enough troubles in life, hope they can place him somewhere close enough to stay in your daughters class


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, Kaye, the CP has a major effect on his facial/oral muscles also. That was something we hadn't even considered from the beginning of the cerebral palsy diagnosis. His smile is great and very real. It blooms up into his eyes! But a negative response from him always begins with a very tentative shake of his head, a look in my direction as if to seek permission to give it, and then a verbal "No." All this is followed up with the question regarding whether he had been ''ugly'', meaning disrespectful in his answer. Of course he hasn't been ''ugly'' at all, but that is just his way of completing the exchange in the conversation. PT tried to help him with the tongue situation by having us smear a bit of jelly, peanut butter, or just butter on his upper lip and directing him to use his tongue to remove it. He never did master that concept but would use his left forefinger to move it down into his mouth, and then he would grin and be proud of having removed the bit. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> 
> Of course these muscle limitations also affect his ability to speak distinctly sometimes--such as when he's tired or being lazy, as most teen can get from time to time. And there are certain consonant sounds that are quite impossible for him to produce without specific, intentional effort: 'd' and 'g' sounds are indistinguishable for him, for example.
> 
> ...


This must be so difficult for Tim but he's doing the best he can.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Up since 2:30 am. I worked then shopped and took some Christmas gifts from my family to the Watkins family. Cooked dinner and very sleepy now. I wanted to share the newest member to the Watkins family. Little Macy will soon start training to be a service dog for Bella.


What an adorable little dog, I'm sure Bella will love her. What breed is she?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I am up and outta bed. Today is the Christmas luncheon/party that Greg signed myself and Gage and himself up for. 12 to 3.
> I am getting motivated to jump jn the shower etc. I have to call him and see what time he will be here to pick us up. I am feeling very anxious as I can't help but wondering if this girl he was seeing will be there. She has 4 kids and I am not looking forward to running into her. I don't know that she will be or not but the thought of bumping into her makes me feel sick.
> 
> Sorry guys. ????
> ...


I hope you have a good time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've bought yarn just twice this year and am still working on reducing stash but didn't think of using Ravelry. I should make a list though. As I get down to smaller amounts, I have to figure out each time how much of something I have and then figure out what to make with it. It would be much easier to do it all and then could see at a glance how much of what is there. I have loads of lace weight in a small box (small balls have a lot of yardage!). DK and sport are my favorites to work with so most of that is gone...see a few multicolored hats or mitts in the future! I've also got quite a bit of acrylic worsted but not a good variety of colors, so need to figure out what to do with that. Maybe an afghan-- that used to be about the only thing I made but haven't done one in a long time. The inventory of stash could be a good project for Christmas break.
> 
> Today is DD#2's birthday. How is she 31?! Guess I shouldn't have blinked! :sm23:
> 
> I need another cuppa and then need to get moving on the tasks of the day. Hugs and blessings. Healing thoughts for those in need.


I have a large stash of acrylic, mostly worsted, when I tidied up the craft room last week I set aside all the smaller "bits", there a large shopping bag full, it doesn't take much for kids mits so I'm determined to get rid of some of that soon, finished one pair last night & started a hat with a larger ball. The school was happy to get what I took the other day so makes it feel worthwhile.
I have a rubbermaid tub of the bulky wool but it's mostly odds & ends too, maybe next time DB requests socks they will be multicoloured.????
When I organized, I discovered I have more sock & lace yarn that I thought, must get using some of that up too.

Happy birthday to your DD, my oldest was 32 last July


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just watching the news. It seems everyone is getting dumped on with snow, Minnesota, Ohio, Michigan..even British Columbia who normally doesn't get a lot. It looks awful everywhere. Hope all of you stay safe and off the road if you don't need to go out. We're getting it here too. The forecaster says we should be prepared for a messy drive tomorrow.


DH was just looking at the weather & said Victoria, BC is to get down to -7C at night this week, I think that's almost unheard of there???? I hope it doesn't wreck the Buchart gardens Christmas displays.

Hope all who have to travel will stay safe. At least here when it's cold the roads are usually good, just have to make sure to have the vehicles well maintained & plugged the in at night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saved a few photos from Facebook.
The first is sundogs, what we get when it's really cold.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs

The second is GS & his friend, a girl who play on opposing teams


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Very pretty, Liz!


Thanks.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The family of little Jesse still needs prayers. Apparently there is some friction between the two families. The paternal grandmother organized a wake without consulting or inviting the maternal side. Not a time to be divided. My DD1's bff is beside herself with grief and bewilderment. The paternal side has the ashes and plans on setting up a shrine in their home. No amount of talk can convince Jesse's mom to not let that happen. Glad I'm out of it. I'd like to say a few words to his family. But, not my business. I hurt for Andrea, for sure.
> 
> ...


How sad for little Jesse's family, just at a time when they should all be supporting each other. Your DDs bff must be heartbroken.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from the cold south; currently 29 (heat wave for some of you like Bonnie) and high today should be 47. Cast on a hat for DH last night. Hope to finish it quickly. Finished the dish towel (probably should have made longer) to go with the scrubbie which I'll give to oldest DD since I put aside the afghan to finish later. Started wrapping gifts yesterday.
> 
> You are so good to Bella's family Mary. You also be very careful traveling to and from work with so much snow! April do you folks also have snow now?


Very nice, Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I am up and outta bed. Today is the Christmas luncheon/party that Greg signed myself and Gage and himself up for. 12 to 3.
> I am getting motivated to jump jn the shower etc. I have to call him and see what time he will be here to pick us up. I am feeling very anxious as I can't help but wondering if this girl he was seeing will be there. She has 4 kids and I am not looking forward to running into her. I don't know that she will be or not but the thought of bumping into her makes me feel sick.
> 
> Sorry guys. ????
> ...


I hope for your sake, she isn't there and that you can enjoy the lunch with Gage and Greg.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've bought yarn just twice this year and am still working on reducing stash but didn't think of using Ravelry. I should make a list though. As I get down to smaller amounts, I have to figure out each time how much of something I have and then figure out what to make with it. It would be much easier to do it all and then could see at a glance how much of what is there. I have loads of lace weight in a small box (small balls have a lot of yardage!). DK and sport are my favorites to work with so most of that is gone...see a few multicolored hats or mitts in the future! I've also got quite a bit of acrylic worsted but not a good variety of colors, so need to figure out what to do with that. Maybe an afghan-- that used to be about the only thing I made but haven't done one in a long time. The inventory of stash could be a good project for Christmas break.
> 
> Today is DD#2's birthday. How is she 31?! Guess I shouldn't have blinked! :sm23:
> 
> I need another cuppa and then need to get moving on the tasks of the day. Hugs and blessings. Healing thoughts for those in need.


Happy Birthday to your DD.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > He everyone, Thanks Sam for the opening, I'll have to get back to the recipes and to kate for the updates. We definitely have Winter now!
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saved a few photos from Facebook.
> The first is sundogs, what we get when it's really cold.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs
> ...


Cute picture of your GS & friend. Interesting too to see the Sun Dogs. I liked the poem.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so guess I'd better get dressed. Back later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just looked it up, Toys R Us closed the store in July of 2015, so sad.
> If anyone else wants to know more about the store, here's the wikipedia link I found.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAO_Schwarz


Kaye, thank you for checking, interesting article.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Santa must have had a very heavy cold to get into the predicament he did in the last one!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> After 11pm., I've been watching *Victoria* on the one hour delay- must get back to bed!
> 
> Happy day/evening/morning to all!


Is that the Victoria which we had a couple of months back with Gemma Coleman as Victoria? Thoroughly enjoyed that series. I gather they have already started on another series to be shown on TV next year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a large stash of acrylic, mostly worsted, when I tidied up the craft room last week I set aside all the smaller "bits", there a large shopping bag full, it doesn't take much for kids mits so I'm determined to get rid of some of that soon, finished one pair last night & started a hat with a larger ball. The school was happy to get what I took the other day so makes it feel worthwhile.
> I have a rubbermaid tub of the bulky wool but it's mostly odds & ends too, maybe next time DB requests socks they will be multicoloured.????
> When I organized, I discovered I have more sock & lace yarn that I thought, must get using some of that up too.
> 
> Happy birthday to your DD, my oldest was 32 last July


My oldest turned 32 in August.

I've got a whole bag of hats that still need to get to the donation box. I'll take those when I go shopping.

The new ad from JoAnn's shows some Ott lights at 65% off starting the 15th...will definitely check that out!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I think you expressed yourself and your,love for Mel well.
Bonnie, handsome grandsons.
Oneapril, praying the young boy will find stability and love.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

oneapril said:


> They sound like wonderful gifts!
> 
> My daughter works in a middle school class for kids with disabilities. Please pray for one of her students, Ryan, whose young mom died suddenly, Saturday. He has no other family and has been placed in foster care. My DD is so afraid he will be somewhere too far to be able to come back to her class, which he loves and is familiar with. Such a lot of sadness for this young man. Thank you.


Poor Ryan. Sounds like he has enough on his plate, I hope he is with a kindly, caring foster family.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from the cold south; currently 29 (heat wave for some of you like Bonnie) and high today should be 47. Cast on a hat for DH last night. Hope to finish it quickly. Finished the dish towel (probably should have made longer) to go with the scrubbie which I'll give to oldest DD since I put aside the afghan to finish later. Started wrapping gifts yesterday.
> 
> You are so good to Bella's family Mary. You also be very careful traveling to and from work with so much snow! April do you folks also have snow now?


Thought I would check in - I am working on a dish towel also - think I have taken it apart at least 6 times - not sure I will get it done - prayers for all that are having a hard time this season


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Something to make you smile


Love this, just been to have my own eye's tested.......I need new glasses..............


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from the cold south; currently 29 (heat wave for some of you like Bonnie) and high today should be 47. Cast on a hat for DH last night. Hope to finish it quickly. Finished the dish towel (probably should have made longer) to go with the scrubbie which I'll give to oldest DD since I put aside the afghan to finish later. Started wrapping gifts yesterday.
> 
> You are so good to Bella's family Mary. You also be very careful traveling to and from work with so much snow! April do you folks also have snow now?


Nicely done. I finished one with organic cotton yarn. It was a delight to knit with. I measured a hanging towel that I have to figure out length. It was gifted Friday during my knitting group Christmas luncheon. Gifts had to be homemade.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

lexiemae said:


> Love this, just been to have my own eye's tested.......I need new glasses..............


Welcome to the tea party.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to try posting a photo from my phone...the finished mitts for DD.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Leigh09 said:


> Thought I would check in - I am working on a dish towel also - think I have taken it apart at least 6 times - not sure I will get it done - prayers for all that are having a hard time this season


What pattern are you using for the dish towel? Welcome to the tea party.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try posting a photo from my phone...the finished mitts for DD.


Lovely mitts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've bought yarn just twice this year and am still working on reducing stash but didn't think of using Ravelry. I should make a list though. As I get down to smaller amounts, I have to figure out each time how much of something I have and then figure out what to make with it. It would be much easier to do it all and then could see at a glance how much of what is there. I have loads of lace weight in a small box (small balls have a lot of yardage!). DK and sport are my favorites to work with so most of that is gone...see a few multicolored hats or mitts in the future! I've also got quite a bit of acrylic worsted but not a good variety of colors, so need to figure out what to do with that. Maybe an afghan-- that used to be about the only thing I made but haven't done one in a long time. The inventory of stash could be a good project for Christmas break.
> 
> Today is DD#2's birthday. How is she 31?! Guess I shouldn't have blinked! :sm23:
> 
> I need another cuppa and then need to get moving on the tasks of the day. Hugs and blessings. Healing thoughts for those in need.


And then there is the increasing years of the grandchildren!
Hugs for you in your busy day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And then there is the increasing years of the grandchildren!
> Hugs for you in your busy day.


So true! My GS will soon be 6!  :sm06:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> What an adorable little dog, I'm sure Bella will love her. What breed is she?


I will have to ask the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > He everyone, Thanks Sam for the opening, I'll have to get back to the recipes and to kate for the updates. We definitely have Winter now!
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you need to be careful as well with the snow.


I have been fish tailing at 5 mph today. Lots of slipping and sliding with the 4 wheel drive in place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks like the lowest temperatures on earth are recorded in Antarctica but fortunately people don't live there.
> That -62 F is the lowest I've ever seen here & only that once. We uses to get lots of nights it went to -45 but not so much anymore, at least when it's that cold there's usually no wind.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_extreme_temperatures_in_Canada


Apart from the Scientists who are there year round.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been fish tailing at 5 mph today. Lots of slipping and sliding with the 4 wheel drive in place.


Travel safe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saved a few photos from Facebook.
> The first is sundogs, what we get when it's really cold.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs
> ...


 :sm24: LOL to the poem! The GK's are a good-looking pair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Is that the Victoria which we had a couple of months back with Gemma Coleman as Victoria? Thoroughly enjoyed that series. I gather they have already started on another series to be shown on TV next year.


Yes, that is the one. Oh goodie, more episodes to come!!!!!! We now have one left to go. Last night they went railway training, and she is carrying her first child.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, nice towel, at first glance I thought that's an odd color for a hat for your DH????

Sorleena, nice mitts.

I came to get a recipe on the iPad & here I am???? I've made my date balls & almond bark. I decide to try the recipe for Turtle clusters that Betty posted on FB instead of regular Turtles as they are so fiddly. Better get back at it. I want to get a bunch of gifts wrapped too.
I made a bunch of hanging towels by sewing a pot holder to a towel, very quick for a little gift. It took longest to sew on th buttons & as I got the towels at th Dollar tree, very inexpensive. This & a hand lotion bar are little gifts for family & friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Lovely mitts.


They are indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So true! My GS will soon be 6! :sm06:


And my DGD will be 14 in January!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> So true! My GS will soon be 6! :sm06:


My oldest GS turned 21 on Friday :sm06: How did that happen??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> My oldest GS turned 21 on Friday :sm06: How did that happen??


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> One of the ladies from the Guild has a plan to decrease her stash at the end of the year. Doesn't seem to have achieved it (fairly even) but thought I would try it next year. She simply keeps track of all acquisitions and all uses by weight. And my using Ravelry for stash and projects will be a big help with this. So it turns out to be handy that I have started using it. So if I use more yarn than I acquire through the year my stash will have decreased. And if as I suspect it goes the other way I will know- which might prompt me to be more careful. After all nice as it is too have all that yarn it real purpose is to be used. As well as planning to get rid of some of my UFOs


I really need to put mine all in Ravelry also, maybe one cold icky day after Christmas I'll sit and enter it all. It really is a great idea to see see if I can use more than I purchase, or get given also I guess. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, nice towel, at first glance I thought that's an odd color for a hat for your DH????
> 
> Sorleena, nice mitts.
> 
> ...


They look great, Bonnie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers! I wonder what the lowest temperature people have anywhere? That just sounds unbelievable. COLD! :sm06:


That got me looking and this is what I found, way too cold for me for sure. 
http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/climate-weather/photos/7-of-the-coldest-places-in-the-world-to-live/bone-chilling

Lowest temperature recorded on Earth. Aerial photograph of Vostok Station, the coldest directly observed location on Earth. The lowest natural temperature ever directly recorded at ground level on Earth is −89.2 °C (−128.6 °F; 184.0 K), which was at the Soviet Vostok Station in Antarctica, on July 21, 1983.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, that is the one. Oh goodie, more episodes to come!!!!!! We now have one left to go. Last night they went railway training, and she is carrying her first child.


I just finished watching it on my iPad from last night. She is such a lively character I'm loving it. The impression I always had of her was a grumpy old lady but this portrayal of her earlier life shows just what an exceptionally spirited fun loving woman she was. The skullduggery behind the scenes from her govt and family is very interesting to see too. It takes a strong personality to stand up to their scheming and she sure has it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Poor Ryan. Sounds like he has enough on his plate, I hope he is with a kindly, caring foster family.


I too hope he gets kind foster parents and hopefully gets adopted into a loving family


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, nice towel, at first glance I thought that's an odd color for a hat for your DH????
> 
> Sorleena, nice mitts.
> 
> ...


What a great idea Bonnie 
I saw Betty s post too and I'm also going to give them a try , let me know if they are as easy to make as they look


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I spent a bit of my free time getting crafts and other wonderful gifts for Bella and siblings. We filled 4 large bags and hope what we found will be appreciated. I got the girls some small hooked rugs kits and the hooks needed to do them. I found one that looks just like Macy. I also got some weaving and knitting kits as well as felting. Kristin said the girls would love to learn felting. I told her that I would be glad to show the girls how to do it. I am so glad that we do workshops at KAP. The boy got a model kit to build a Ferrari and some star wars Legos.
> 
> It is snowing hard here today. Poledra be sure to warn David if he is coming this way to be very careful as we are to get snow almost every day this week. We could have at least a foot or more of snow by tomorrow morning.


I'm sure the kids will enjoy and love all their gifts.

David said thank you and cool. He really does appreciate your passing on what the weather conditions are and so do I. 
He just told me it's snowing here, I looked up and it is indeed snowing outside the window, looks like big fat ones. Oh well, it is that time of year I guess, and at least it's not as cold as elsewhere. 
Safe travels for you to and from work and running errands I hope.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> Love this, just been to have my own eye's tested.......I need new glasses..............


Thank you Sue I too need to get my eyes checked keep putting it off . I've started knitting the the shrug using your mam s stitch , it's knitting up a bit bigger than the size says but it's looking nice so I'll keep going


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from the cold south; currently 29 (heat wave for some of you like Bonnie) and high today should be 47. Cast on a hat for DH last night. Hope to finish it quickly. Finished the dish towel (probably should have made longer) to go with the scrubbie which I'll give to oldest DD since I put aside the afghan to finish later. Started wrapping gifts yesterday.
> 
> You are so good to Bella's family Mary. You also be very careful traveling to and from work with so much snow! April do you folks also have snow now?


That's a great set, your DD will love it. 
What kind of hat are you doing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try posting a photo from my phone...the finished mitts for DD.


They look lovely


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> They sound like wonderful gifts!
> 
> My daughter works in a middle school class for kids with disabilities. Please pray for one of her students, Ryan, whose young mom died suddenly, Saturday. He has no other family and has been placed in foster care. My DD is so afraid he will be somewhere too far to be able to come back to her class, which he loves and is familiar with. Such a lot of sadness for this young man. Thank you.


Oh that's so sad, of course I'll pray for him, that has to be such a hard thing for him to deal with, it's hard no matter our age, but young and alone it's even worse.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have been fish tailing at 5 mph today. Lots of slipping and sliding with the 4 wheel drive in place.


That doesn't sound good Mary . Save travels


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try posting a photo from my phone...the finished mitts for DD.


Gorgeous mitts. Love the colour combination.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saved a few photos from Facebook.
> The first is sundogs, what we get when it's really cold.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs
> ...


Great pictures Bonnie


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, that is the one. Oh goodie, more episodes to come!!!!!! We now have one left to go. Last night they went railway training, and she is carrying her first child.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning from the cold south; currently 29 (heat wave for some of you like Bonnie) and high today should be 47. Cast on a hat for DH last night. Hope to finish it quickly. Finished the dish towel (probably should have made longer) to go with the scrubbie which I'll give to oldest DD since I put aside the afghan to finish later. Started wrapping gifts yesterday.
> 
> You are so good to Bella's family Mary. You also be very careful traveling to and from work with so much snow! April do you folks also have snow now?


The dish towel looks great Gwen


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and I am up and outta bed. Today is the Christmas luncheon/party that Greg signed myself and Gage and himself up for. 12 to 3.
> I am getting motivated to jump jn the shower etc. I have to call him and see what time he will be here to pick us up. I am feeling very anxious as I can't help but wondering if this girl he was seeing will be there. She has 4 kids and I am not looking forward to running into her. I don't know that she will be or not but the thought of bumping into her makes me feel sick.
> 
> Sorry guys. ????
> ...


It was sweet of him to sign you all up, I hope you have a fabulous time. I understand you being nervous of running into her, but just relax and enjoy yourself, the rest will work itself out.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> This must be so difficult for Tim but he's doing the best he can.


But liz, Tim doesn't recognize his ''normal'' as being particularly difficult. It is his typical life and he is completely acceptable to those who are important to his daily life whether at home, school, church, or at Elm. To any at Elm who are not yet close to him or not quite familiar with his limits, it doesn't matter to anyone but them. When they know him better or longer, they will either come to see him as the person of value and worth that he is or they will keep their distance from him. And that he will not notice because they are not a part of his reality to any great extent.

His physical and/or social limitations are not necessarily anyone else's business either. They will not likely be asked to assist him in any situation of great importance-- toileting, shaving, tooth brushing, dressing or whatever. The first very foolish person who thinks he or she needs to point out any of his limits with the intention of humiliating him will answer to several tiger mommas--not the least of which will be his long-time aide. Embarrassment is not familiar to him; humiliation would only cause him anxiety without accomplishing anything at all except stress and confusion. Since he doesn't go anywhere save an OR in hospital, without a trusted, competent adult, he will not have to be in any such situation for long without either defense or loving support.

And his best is more than good enough.

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've bought yarn just twice this year and am still working on reducing stash but didn't think of using Ravelry. I should make a list though. As I get down to smaller amounts, I have to figure out each time how much of something I have and then figure out what to make with it. It would be much easier to do it all and then could see at a glance how much of what is there. I have loads of lace weight in a small box (small balls have a lot of yardage!). DK and sport are my favorites to work with so most of that is gone...see a few multicolored hats or mitts in the future! I've also got quite a bit of acrylic worsted but not a good variety of colors, so need to figure out what to do with that. Maybe an afghan-- that used to be about the only thing I made but haven't done one in a long time. The inventory of stash could be a good project for Christmas break.
> 
> Today is DD#2's birthday. How is she 31?! Guess I shouldn't have blinked! :sm23:
> 
> I need another cuppa and then need to get moving on the tasks of the day. Hugs and blessings. Healing thoughts for those in need.


Happy Birthday to DD#2, hope it's a great day!!! The time does go by fast doesn't it? Christopher will be 32 in April. 
I have a bunch of bits and bobs I need to use up also, so I think I'll work on that next year too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> nittergma said:
> 
> 
> > He everyone, Thanks Sam for the opening, I'll have to get back to the recipes and to kate for the updates. We definitely have Winter now!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks like the lowest temperatures on earth are recorded in Antarctica but fortunately people don't live there.
> That -62 F is the lowest I've ever seen here & only that once. We uses to get lots of nights it went to -45 but not so much anymore, at least when it's that cold there's usually no wind.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_extreme_temperatures_in_Canada


It seems that the temps in Alaska haven't been as cold either, so I think personally, that climate change and global warming are definitely in place, oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saved a few photos from Facebook.
> The first is sundogs, what we get when it's really cold.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs
> ...


Grandson and friend are so cute, I miss playing hockey, one of the only times that I liked to be outside in winter was figure skating and playing hockey. Well, once in a blue moon it was fun to snowmachine, but I got much colder doing that since I wasn't moving around perse.

LOL! Read the poem to David, he said " could say the same of Wyoming a couple years ago". lol Of course a couple years ago, he was a greenhorn out of South Central Texas so even 20f was pretty cold. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest turned 32 in August.
> 
> I've got a whole bag of hats that still need to get to the donation box. I'll take those when I go shopping.
> 
> The new ad from JoAnn's shows some Ott lights at 65% off starting the 15th...will definitely check that out!


OH! That's what I was going to tell you all, I got an Ott light (table lamp) for $19.99 at Sams on Friday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, thank you for checking, interesting article.


 :sm24: 
I couldn't resist not finding out, I guess now I won't be going there when I get to NYC but at least now I know. Of course don't know if I'll ever get to NYC but I do hope to, want to go to Broadway and ride the subway. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try posting a photo from my phone...the finished mitts for DD.


Those turned out great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been fish tailing at 5 mph today. Lots of slipping and sliding with the 4 wheel drive in place.


I'm glad you were able to keep it on the road, that's pretty icy if you're slipping with 4 wheel drive. 
David said you should have been fishing instead of fish tailing. He's not addicted to fishing at all, why would you all think that? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, nice towel, at first glance I thought that's an odd color for a hat for your DH????
> 
> Sorleena, nice mitts.
> 
> ...


I love those!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


Oh Fan, I'm so very sorry. I had hoped that she had a chance at recovery. 
I'll keep praying for you all, Jimmy and his family also, this has to be a horrible shock to them also. 
HUGS!!! 
I guess she's with her DH in a Corvette about now though, with wind blowing through her hair, so that will keep my smiling when I think of her.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

pacer said:


> What pattern are you using for the dish towel? Welcome to the tea party.


I saw it on here by knitwits - really cute pattern - it is coming along a little better - if I don't like the way it looks I take the whole thing apart so it takes me forever to get something done - I still do not know how to add another skein - for socks I have been buying two skeins so I don't have to join yarn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a great idea Bonnie
> I saw Betty s post too and I'm also going to give them a try , let me know if they are as easy to make as they look


Not my idea, my friend in Edmonton bought one at a craft show & showed me.

So far those Turtles weren't too bad, I still need to add the chocolate when they firm up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not my idea, my friend in Edmonton bought one at a craft show & showed me.
> 
> So far those Turtles weren't too bad, I still need to add the chocolate when they firm up.


I need to look up the recipe, those sound good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


That so sad, my condolences to you. She sure went quickly, I guess it's good she didn't suffer long but hard on her friends & family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


I'm so sorry to hear your sad news Fan 
My deepest sympathies go to you and Jimmy and his family


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


So very sorry to hear this news; hugsa and prayers. Such a gentle soul and gone far too soon.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm so sorry to hear your sad news Fan
> My deepest sympathies go to you and Jimmy and his family


I would add my condolences. The losses are hard any time, but somehow, they seem especially difficult around the holidays.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no. Poor Joan. ???????????????? cancer is such a disgusting disease. I hate that it happens and breaks my heart. Fan I am sorry to hear of this. She will definitely be missed by us all. ????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

oneapril said:


> They sound like wonderful gifts!
> 
> My daughter works in a middle school class for kids with disabilities. Please pray for one of her students, Ryan, whose young mom died suddenly, Saturday. He has no other family and has been placed in foster care. My DD is so afraid he will be somewhere too far to be able to come back to her class, which he loves and is familiar with. Such a lot of sadness for this young man. Thank you.


Prayers for this young man. How sad . I hope he's supported well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your words of encouragement about today. Tami you expressed it perfectly.

She did not show and I am glad. We had an enjoyable time and for that I am grateful. Greg took us to the grocery store quickly on the way home to grab a few items for Gages lunches this week. 

Here's a few pics.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


Prayers for her family and friends at this sad time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


Fan I am so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We


gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your words of encouragement about today. Tami you expressed it perfectly.
> 
> She did not show and I am glad. We had an enjoyable time and for that I am grateful. Greg took us to the grocery store quickly on the way home to grab a few items for Gages lunches this week.
> 
> Here's a few pics.


I'm so glad that you had a good time. 
Great pictures! Can see both you and Greg in Gages features. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your words of encouragement about today. Tami you expressed it perfectly.
> 
> She did not show and I am glad. We had an enjoyable time and for that I am grateful. Greg took us to the grocery store quickly on the way home to grab a few items for Gages lunches this week.
> 
> Here's a few pics.


I am glad you did not have to encounter her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, hope you get to NYC one day.
Joy, what a rich full life you have given Tim.
Sorienna, lovely mitts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad you had nice time.
Fan, so sorry to learn MrsVette passed. I enjoyed her posts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had wonderful hour walk. We walked in an area we hadn't walked in awhile. It starts by a park so we saw lots of snow geese and had several flocks fly overhead as we walked. Saw at least 5 jack rabbits. 68F with light breeze and sunny though lenticular clouds building and Sierras had cloud comforter on top so expect winds to increase. Feel so blessed to be able to walk outside comfortably this time of year,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Worked on thinking sock at meeting this morning. Easy 2x2 pattern but somehow goofed it. Got it back to good point and happily knit away.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

budasha said:


> Kathy, that is so sad. I'm sure Jesse's mom is overcome with grief but I would think that she would be consulted along with her husband.


It's the maternal grandparents who weren't consulted. I don't think the young couple is married, but the paternal grandmother runs rough shed over the kids.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are Luke and Caitlin all dressed up to go to the Golf Club Christmas party today! They were told that Santa was going to arrive in a helicopter which was going to land on the roof (no, not really, for all of you who were getting excited....LOL) so they were told to listen for the bang - what happened to listening for the sleigh bells? Obviously too tame for the modern child! After Santa left Luke was desperate for his Grandpa to rush outside with him so he could see Santa taking off! Try explaining that one! We delayed him long enough that he was willing to believe that Santa had already gone, although he wasn't too pleased with his tardy grandpa!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


So sorry to hear this Fan. Sending my condolences to you and all her family. You two may never have met but you have lost a good friend.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you all so much re my friend Joan, I knew something was up since hadn't heard from her for a week. We emailed daily, miss her very much and have a lovely photo of her on my dresser. We shared so much together, but now she's reunited with her Bob, zooming along in a corvette. 
She had only been diagnosed a month ago, with stage 4 breast cancer, and a heart attack also. So sad. She leaves behind her beloved 2 kitties, and her sister and niece and nephew. Then Jimmy and Melissa, who will be devastated they were so close.
I got a double whammy, the day our SIL passed, I got the news Joan was terminally sick, so 2 within a month is sitting heavily at present.
Thank goodness for all of you lovely friends on the tea party, your cyber hugs are gratefully accepted.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Here are Luke and Caitlin all dressed up to go to the Golf Club Christmas party today! They were told that Santa was going to arrive in a helicopter which was going to land on the roof (no, not really, for all of you who were getting excited....LOL) so they were told to listen for the bang - what happened to listening for the sleigh bells? Obviously too tame for the modern child! After Santa left Luke was desperate for his Grandpa to rush outside with him so he could see Santa taking off! Try explaining that one! We delayed him long enough that he was willing to believe that Santa had already gone, although he wasn't too pleased with his tardy grandpa!


What a cute couple! Looks like Luke can hardly contain his excitement!! Having a tardy Gandpa is not much help to a boy!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had wonderful hour walk. We walked in an area we hadn't walked in awhile. It starts by a park so we saw lots of snow geese and had several flocks fly overhead as we walked. Saw at least 5 jack rabbits. 68F with light breeze and sunny though lenticular clouds building and Sierras had cloud comforter on top so expect winds to increase. Feel so blessed to be able to walk outside comfortably this time of year,


68F sounds heavenly, though our snow did stop, it's gotten up to 30F here, David of course left to go fishing since it's sunny. lol 
You get to see so much life when you and Maya walk, we see a bunny once in a blue moon, but otherwise that's about it other than of course the geese and ducks. We did see a Coyote Friday when we were headed to Cheyenne, that was cool.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I think you expressed yourself and your,love for Mel well.
> Bonnie, handsome grandsons.
> Oneapril, praying the young boy will find stability and love.


Thank you. I hope I did. I have great difficulty translating my thoughts and feelings into words and always worry that I will be misunderstood.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

lexiemae said:


> Love this, just been to have my own eye's tested.......I need new glasses..............


Welcome to the tea table, Lexiemae! Hope you will stop in often.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


So, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lazy Sunday for me. Did get my laundry done but still need to put it away. Lila has been sleeping most of the day. Windy, cloudy and cool (54) but did just have a slight rain shower. 

Condolences to Joan's family and friends. My nephew's DMIL justed passed from stage 4 cancer, too. So sad. Also to the young man who just lost his DM. Poor guy. Hope he finds a loving, supportive home. 

Love the mitts. What pattern did you use or is it your own? Love the color combo, too. 

Ohio Joy, Tim's normal is his alone. Good that he has so many looking out for him. My DN, Karla, had a form of CP and she had problems talking on top of her severe physical limitations. But her DM made sure she had a "normal" life as possible. Tim is definitely a reflection of you and your love for him. 

Need to get busy so I'll close. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been fish tailing at 5 mph today. Lots of slipping and sliding with the 4 wheel drive in place.


Stay safe. We all know that sometimes it's the othe person that causes a problem. DH got bumped on his way home. Other guy took off. Grrrr! Just scuffed the bumper, but still.......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, nice towel, at first glance I thought that's an odd color for a hat for your DH????
> 
> Sorleena, nice mitts.
> 
> ...


Love those kind of towels! Cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here are Luke and Caitlin all dressed up to go to the Golf Club Christmas party today! They were told that Santa was going to arrive in a helicopter which was going to land on the roof (no, not really, for all of you who were getting excited....LOL) so they were told to listen for the bang - what happened to listening for the sleigh bells? Obviously too tame for the modern child! After Santa left Luke was desperate for his Grandpa to rush outside with him so he could see Santa taking off! Try explaining that one! We delayed him long enough that he was willing to believe that Santa had already gone, although he wasn't too pleased with his tardy grandpa!


So cute Kate!


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

KateB said:


> Here are Luke and Caitlin all dressed up to go to the Golf Club Christmas party today! They were told that Santa was going to arrive in a helicopter which was going to land on the roof (no, not really, for all of you who were getting excited....LOL) so they were told to listen for the bang - what happened to listening for the sleigh bells? Obviously too tame for the modern child! After Santa left Luke was desperate for his Grandpa to rush outside with him so he could see Santa taking off! Try explaining that one! We delayed him long enough that he was willing to believe that Santa had already gone, although he wasn't too pleased with his tardy grandpa!


So cute! My grandchildren are growing up so fast- these moments make great memories don't they?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


I am so sorry to hear this. Her family and friends, you included, have my sympathy and prayers. Any word on her niece and nephew after the kidney surgeries? They are also in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Luke and Caitlin are so cute, Caitlin doesn't look to sure about this dress up thing, but Luke looks like he's about to jump out of his skin with excitement. Shame on Grandpa, being late to get him outside. lolol I have a feeling that boy is going to keep you all on your toes as he grows. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your words of encouragement about today. Tami you expressed it perfectly.
> 
> She did not show and I am glad. We had an enjoyable time and for that I am grateful. Greg took us to the grocery store quickly on the way home to grab a few items for Gages lunches this week.
> 
> Here's a few pics.


I am glad you understood what I meant. So glad you had a good time and didn't have to see her. Good you got some groceries for Gage's lunch.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've bought yarn just twice this year and am still working on reducing stash but didn't think of using Ravelry. I should make a list though. As I get down to smaller amounts, I have to figure out each time how much of something I have and then figure out what to make with it. It would be much easier to do it all and then could see at a glance how much of what is there. I have loads of lace weight in a small box (small balls have a lot of yardage!). DK and sport are my favorites to work with so most of that is gone...see a few multicolored hats or mitts in the future! I've also got quite a bit of acrylic worsted but not a good variety of colors, so need to figure out what to do with that. Maybe an afghan-- that used to be about the only thing I made but haven't done one in a long time. The inventory of stash could be a good project for Christmas break.
> 
> Today is DD#2's birthday. How is she 31?! Guess I shouldn't have blinked! :sm23:
> 
> I need another cuppa and then need to get moving on the tasks of the day. Hugs and blessings. Healing thoughts for those in need.


I'm sitting here with my first coffee and getting ready to start my day.

My DD#2 is 31 in 11 days. (she just fitted having her first child before 30 in!). Like you said how can it be 31 years already? And Happy Birthday to your DD. Sometimes I think it should be the parents getting the presents not the children! After all we did the hard work to get them here.

I've only just starting using Ravelry for this type of thing but it would be really helpful for keeping track of how much you use. You put the yarn in your stash, and for many of them once you put in the name it will come up with all the details. For the yarns that don't come up you add all the info you have. Then you put in a project, adding the yarns direct from your stash (no need to type it in again). And then at the end of the project you put in the weight you used. It then converts it to the metres/yards used AND subtracts it from your stash.
So if you had your stash in Ravelry and added every project to find out how much you have of a yarn you just go into your Ravelry stash and there it is.

I sure know how far lace weight goes. That is what I am working on now , the ball seems tiny but yesterday at one stage it was 20 grams and I thought that is still 1/5 of what I started with. 
You could nice coloured hats just by working two strands of lace weight together and you will be close to your sport weight (or even 3 would be just a big heavier). One of the advantages of us using ply as weights is that it is easy for us to tell what a combination of weights will come out to (well in theory). So lace weight is 2 ply, doubles makes 4 ply(your fingering) 3 makes 6 ply (slightly heavier than sport which should be our 5 ply). And you want to mix weights? simply add the plies up and you know. (When used for weight ply now is totally unrelated to the actual number of strands).
Doesn't of course avoid the inconsistency in weights.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. Her family and friends, you included, have my sympathy and prayers. Any word on her niece and nephew after the kidney surgeries? They are also in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you, all I heard was that Lynne the niece is unwell and couldn't come to visit Joan as was planned for Christmas.
Helen, Joan's sister was to have come also, but now it will be to lay her to rest, so sad.!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Stay safe. We all know that sometimes it's the othe person that causes a problem. DH got bumped on his way home. Other guy took off. Grrrr! Just scuffed the bumper, but still.......


Too bad he didn't get a license plate number, other drivers on the road are what David complains about most. 
I hope that everyone out there where the weather is bad is safe on the roads.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, I'm glad you had a nice time at the party.
I got most of the gifts wrapped. I need to get some cash to add to DIL & DS1 & can wrap theirs, I gut just something small for each. I wanted to get things wrapped as GD comes tomorrow & Wed. & didn't want her to get into things. I was in a panic, I had bought a special pocket knife for DH, he lost his, & couldn't find it, it fell behind something in the closet. I'm waiting on one gift to come from Amazon, it's to be here Tuesday.
We are having Christmas for DS2 next Sunday as he is at work over Christmas, comes home 27th. 
Now that most of the baking is done & gifts wrapped the stress is off, just cooking to do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Gorgeous mitts. Love the colour combination.


Thank you (and everyone else!). Once I got the gist of the crocodile stitch, the second went much faster than the first! The yarn is a self striping sock yarn (leftovers!). She likes them, so it's all good. Now to get everything in the mail.

I got the cake made after having to go to another store to find the mix and got the last one they had. :sm16: Then I went by Joann and got some quilt binding. I had one coupon that worked but still want to go this week to look at Ott lights. Great buy for you, Kaye!

Oh and got Christmas lights for the tree. So need to finish that also.

I'm sorry to hear about the young man losing his mother. Bless him and I hope things turn out okay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, all I heard was that Lynne the niece is unwell and couldn't come to visit Joan as was planned for Christmas.
> Helen, Joan's sister was to have come also, but now it will be to lay her to rest, so sad.!


I hope that she's not terribly ill and that it has nothing to do with the donation she made to her brother. It is indeed sad, we will all miss her, but I know you will be missing her terribly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


Deepest condolences to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure the kids will enjoy and love all their gifts.
> 
> David said thank you and cool. He really does appreciate your passing on what the weather conditions are and so do I.
> He just told me it's snowing here, I looked up and it is indeed snowing outside the window, looks like big fat ones. Oh well, it is that time of year I guess, and at least it's not as cold as elsewhere.
> Safe travels for you to and from work and running errands I hope.


There is supposed to be snow/ice/rain mix tonight as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Love the mitts. What pattern did you use or is it your own? Love the color combo, too.
> 
> Kathy


http://www.londieshandmadecrochet.com/2016/09/dragon-scale-fingerless-gloves.html

This is the pattern I used. I don't remember the color name of the yarn, but I'm pretty sure it's the Serenity sock yarn from Joann (Deborah Norville? I think?).

I just got done making the cake and some cookies and now it's time to start supper! Good grief.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Here are Luke and Caitlin all dressed up to go to the Golf Club Christmas party today! They were told that Santa was going to arrive in a helicopter which was going to land on the roof (no, not really, for all of you who were getting excited....LOL) so they were told to listen for the bang - what happened to listening for the sleigh bells? Obviously too tame for the modern child! After Santa left Luke was desperate for his Grandpa to rush outside with him so he could see Santa taking off! Try explaining that one! We delayed him long enough that he was willing to believe that Santa had already gone, although he wasn't too pleased with his tardy grandpa!


Don't they look cute all dressed up


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> There is supposed to be snow/ice/rain mix tonight as well.


Oh that is yucky weather. 
David got the text a bit earlier that he is indeed headed that way again tomorrow morning after he loads up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that she's not terribly ill and that it has nothing to do with the donation she made to her brother. It is indeed sad, we will all miss her, but I know you will be missing her terribly.


I wondered that too, but I think it's the flu more than anything else and she didn't want to travel and pass on bugs etc.
I have a lovely big photo of Joan on the dresser in the lounge and have put a vase of red roses and gardenias from my garden beside it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I wondered that too, but I think it's the flu more than anything else and she didn't want to travel and pass on bugs etc.
> I have a lovely big photo of Joan on the dresser in the lounge and have put a vase of red roses and gardenias from my garden beside it.


Flu's not good, but much better than the other. 
That is a lovely memorial.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

In loving memory of Msvette Joan, gone from this earth but always in our hearts RIP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here are Luke and Caitlin all dressed up to go to the Golf Club Christmas party today! They were told that Santa was going to arrive in a helicopter which was going to land on the roof (no, not really, for all of you who were getting excited....LOL) so they were told to listen for the bang - what happened to listening for the sleigh bells? Obviously too tame for the modern child! After Santa left Luke was desperate for his Grandpa to rush outside with him so he could see Santa taking off! Try explaining that one! We delayed him long enough that he was willing to believe that Santa had already gone, although he wasn't too pleased with his tardy grandpa!


They do look good in their Christmas finery. Too funny about Santa- I am not sure if DGS who is now 7 believes or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> In loving memory of Msvette Joan, gone from this earth but always in our hearts RIP.


As you say, happily re-united with her DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, all I heard was that Lynne the niece is unwell and couldn't come to visit Joan as was planned for Christmas.
> Helen, Joan's sister was to have come also, but now it will be to lay her to rest, so sad.!


Sorry to hear Lynne is unwell. Sad anytime to have to lay family to rest, but seems to be worse during any holiday especially Christmas.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad he didn't get a license plate number, other drivers on the road are what David complains about most.
> I hope that everyone out there where the weather is bad is safe on the roads.


He did follow and call cops but of course nothing came of it, unless he hasn't said anything since he first told me about it. Don't know if he got a number or not didn't say and I'm not bringing it up!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thank you all so much re my friend Joan, I knew something was up since hadn't heard from her for a week. We emailed daily, miss her very much and have a lovely photo of her on my dresser. We shared so much together, but now she's reunited with her Bob, zooming along in a corvette.
> She had only been diagnosed a month ago, with stage 4 breast cancer, and a heart attack also. So sad. She leaves behind her beloved 2 kitties, and her sister and niece and nephew. Then Jimmy and Melissa, who will be devastated they were so close.
> I got a double whammy, the day our SIL passed, I got the news Joan was terminally sick, so 2 within a month is sitting heavily at present.
> Thank goodness for all of you lovely friends on the tea party, your cyber hugs are gratefully accepted.


So sorry to hear this. We lost two family members around Christmas quite a few years ago now. It makes it difficult for those left behind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you (and everyone else!). Once I got the gist of the crocodile stitch, the second went much faster than the first! The yarn is a self striping sock yarn (leftovers!). She likes them, so it's all good. Now to get everything in the mail.
> 
> I got the cake made after having to go to another store to find the mix and got the last one they had. :sm16: Then I went by Joann and got some quilt binding. I had one coupon that worked but still want to go this week to look at Ott lights. Great buy for you, Kaye!
> 
> ...


If you have a smart phone joann's has a free app that has some coupons that aren't always in their ads.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> In loving memory of Msvette Joan, gone from this earth but always in our hearts RIP.


Lovely tribute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do look good in their Christmas finery. Too funny about Santa- I am not sure if DGS who is now 7 believes or not.


I always told mine if they didn't believe they would get underwear! DS is 29, says he still believes and still does not get underwear! Sad when they no longer believe. Seems that is when they start loosing the ability to dream.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> In loving memory of Msvette Joan, gone from this earth but always in our hearts RIP.


Beautiful tribute to a beautiful friend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They do look good in their Christmas finery. Too funny about Santa- I am not sure if DGS who is now 7 believes or not.


Oh my goodness. What cuteness! Poor Luke, not getting to see Santa take off!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you have a smart phone joann's has a free app that has some coupons that aren't always in their ads.


That's how I got the one that did work. I meant to go the other day, but had forgotten my phone for some reason and didn't have my paper coupons. It all works out though, I'm sure, especially if I find a light within my budget. We'll see. I really need to get more of these quilts done too.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> In loving memory of Msvette Joan, gone from this earth but always in our hearts RIP.


What a neat remembrance of a neat lady. My heartfelt condolences. Prayers for you that you and her family and friends will be comforted.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, hope you get to NYC one day.
> Joy, what a rich full life you have given Tim.
> Sorienna, lovely mitts.


Joy, thank you for the compliment re Tim but we did not know how to do otherwise. He has been raised just as all other the children have who came into or through my mother's home all the years we were growing up and bringing our own girls up. We wouldn't know any other way to love and treat babies/young and growing children.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathy--

Your loving and lovely words have made tears come to my eyes. You are so kind and gracious.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> In loving memory of Msvette Joan, gone from this earth but always in our hearts RIP.


That's beautiful Fan.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He did follow and call cops but of course nothing came of it, unless he hasn't said anything since he first told me about it. Don't know if he got a number or not didn't say and I'm not bringing it up!


Yah, don't bring up old stuff as David puts it, just gets them aggravated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I always told mine if they didn't believe they would get underwear! DS is 29, says he still believes and still does not get underwear! Sad when they no longer believe. Seems that is when they start loosing the ability to dream.


LOL! Christopher still believes too, not necessarily as Santa being a jolly old guy coming down chimneys, but in that he is the spirit of Christmas and we are all his helpers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to DD#2.



Sorlenna said:


> I've bought yarn just twice this year and am still working on reducing stash but didn't think of using Ravelry. I should make a list though. As I get down to smaller amounts, I have to figure out each time how much of something I have and then figure out what to make with it. It would be much easier to do it all and then could see at a glance how much of what is there. I have loads of lace weight in a small box (small balls have a lot of yardage!). DK and sport are my favorites to work with so most of that is gone...see a few multicolored hats or mitts in the future! I've also got quite a bit of acrylic worsted but not a good variety of colors, so need to figure out what to do with that. Maybe an afghan-- that used to be about the only thing I made but haven't done one in a long time. The inventory of stash could be a good project for Christmas break.
> 
> Today is DD#2's birthday. How is she 31?! Guess I shouldn't have blinked! :sm23:
> 
> I need another cuppa and then need to get moving on the tasks of the day. Hugs and blessings. Healing thoughts for those in need.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, a lovely tribute.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, adorable pic of Caitlin and Luke.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> In loving memory of Msvette Joan, gone from this earth but always in our hearts RIP.


Lovely tribute to a lovely lady.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

the Sun dogs are most unusual looking. Never heard of them before. Adorable GS and cute friend he has.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I saved a few photos from Facebook.
> The first is sundogs, what we get when it's really cold.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Joy, thank you for the compliment re Tim but we did not know how to do otherwise. He has been raised just as all other the children have who came into or through my mother's home all the years we were growing up and bringing our own girls up. We wouldn't know any other way to love and treat babies/young and growing children.
> 
> Ohio Joy


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> the Sun dogs are most unusual looking. Never heard of them before. Adorable GS and cute friend he has.


I've seen one, on a day when it was very cold. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Lexiemae. Don't think I've seen you here before but know you are welcome!


lexiemae said:


> Love this, just been to have my own eye's tested.......I need new glasses..............


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are awesome!


Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try posting a photo from my phone...the finished mitts for DD.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying you will be safe Mary. No way I could manage in such weather.


pacer said:


> I have been fish tailing at 5 mph today. Lots of slipping and sliding with the 4 wheel drive in place.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute towels with pot holder.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, nice towel, at first glance I thought that's an odd color for a hat for your DH????
> 
> Sorleena, nice mitts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo!!! Good deal!


Poledra65 said:


> OH! That's what I was going to tell you all, I got an Ott light (table lamp) for $19.99 at Sams on Friday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

May she rest in peace.


Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you had a good time. Nice pictures too.


gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your words of encouragement about today. Tami you expressed it perfectly.
> 
> She did not show and I am glad. We had an enjoyable time and for that I am grateful. Greg took us to the grocery store quickly on the way home to grab a few items for Gages lunches this week.
> 
> Here's a few pics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a shame there is such discord; that is the last thing this young couple needs; married or not!


kehinkle said:


> It's the maternal grandparents who weren't consulted. I don't think the young couple is married, but the paternal grandmother runs rough shed over the kids.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What adorable children they are. Slick of Grandpa to be "tardy" and making Luke miss Santa's departure....have a feeling this smart little boy won't be fooled for too many more years. I learned the "truth" about Santa at age 5. He was playing the Santa at the Christmas party at the ROTC dept. at the university and when he used a phrase he often said I recognized his voice.



KateB said:


> Here are Luke and Caitlin all dressed up to go to the Golf Club Christmas party today! They were told that Santa was going to arrive in a helicopter which was going to land on the roof (no, not really, for all of you who were getting excited....LOL) so they were told to listen for the bang - what happened to listening for the sleigh bells? Obviously too tame for the modern child! After Santa left Luke was desperate for his Grandpa to rush outside with him so he could see Santa taking off! Try explaining that one! We delayed him long enough that he was willing to believe that Santa had already gone, although he wasn't too pleased with his tardy grandpa!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!! Good deal!


Thank you, I thought so too, I almost didn't get it since it was a short paycheck for David and Christmas and all, but decided it was worth it, I'll wrap it up and put it from David to me for Christmas. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What adorable children they are. Slick of Grandpa to be "tardy" and making Luke miss Santa's departure....have a feeling this smart little boy won't be fooled for too many more years. I learned the "truth" about Santa at age 5. He was playing the Santa at the Christmas party at the ROTC dept. at the university and when he used a phrase he often said I recognized his voice.


When Christopher thought he'd figured out that Santa wasn't real, we came up with a story about Him having helpers because he's so busy at Christmas time and his spirit is in all his helpers... Disaster diverted. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's how I got the one that did work. I meant to go the other day, but had forgotten my phone for some reason and didn't have my paper coupons. It all works out though, I'm sure, especially if I find a light within my budget. We'll see. I really need to get more of these quilts done too.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will certainly be keeping him in my prayers as he travels into the storm. Traveling mercies.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh that is yucky weather.
> David got the text a bit earlier that he is indeed headed that way again tomorrow morning after he loads up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Joy, thank you for the compliment re Tim but we did not know how to do otherwise. He has been raised just as all other the children have who came into or through my mother's home all the years we were growing up and bringing our own girls up. We wouldn't know any other way to love and treat babies/young and growing children.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And that is what makes it so wonderful, for Tim, and everyone else who knows you. Because you know how to show the love and care we are meant to show one another.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely tribute for her Fan. I'm sure she is looking down and thanking you for having been such a good friend even if you never met in person. Prayers for you also through this difficult time.


Fan said:


> I wondered that too, but I think it's the flu more than anything else and she didn't want to travel and pass on bugs etc.
> I have a lovely big photo of Joan on the dresser in the lounge and have put a vase of red roses and gardenias from my garden beside it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yah, don't bring up old stuff as David puts it, just gets them aggravated.


Sure does. And he will be out in it again in the morning. Early. Headed for the east side of Cleveland. Not as far as Joy's though. Good thing is he was not hurt, and neither was the truck. Scuffed bumper is nothing, compared to what it could have been.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Christopher still believes too, not necessarily as Santa being a jolly old guy coming down chimneys, but in that he is the spirit of Christmas and we are all his helpers.


 :sm24:

Though DS does have underwear on his Christmas list. Won't buy it for him, though!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will certainly be keeping him in my prayers as he travels into the storm. Traveling mercies.


Thank you, it's greatly appreciated by both of us. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sure does. And he will be out in it again in the morning. Early. Headed for the east side of Cleveland. Not as far as Joy's though. Good thing is he was not hurt, and neither was the truck. Scuffed bumper is nothing, compared to what it could have been.


Ugh! I hope he doesn't have any more problems with the other drivers out there. 
Yep, nothing damaged on either DH or truck, it's all good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm24:
> 
> Though DS does have underwear on his Christmas list. Won't buy it for him, though!


LOLOL!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try posting a photo from my phone...the finished mitts for DD.


Verry Nice.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My heart-felt condolences to Fan and to Joan's extended family. I am sorry that she has flown from us so quickly after joining us, but at least she did not suffer for a long time as so many have done this year. There is much to be grateful for in such circumstances. I remember being so grateful that my mother's passing was relatively pain-free and rather sudden. She was only aware of her heart condition for a matter of a few weeks before she passed quietly in her sleep nearly 11 years ago next month.



To the very welcome newcomers, I send the hope that you all will join us as often as possible and that you will feel quite comfortable around this table of Sam's. He is a generous and kindly host. We love him dearly in case you hadn't noticed yet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just watching the news. It seems everyone is getting dumped on with snow, Minnesota, Ohio, Michigan..even British Columbia who normally doesn't get a lot. It looks awful everywhere. Hope all of you stay safe and off the road if you don't need to go out. We're getting it here too. The forecaster says we should be prepared for a messy drive tomorrow.


And I've just been out for a walk- the first day it has felt like summer here. Not really hot but has that summer feel that the last day this hot didn't have. But at 1/3 through the first month of summer really can't complain. And meant to be cooling down by Wednesday so 2 days is fine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saved a few photos from Facebook.
> The first is sundogs, what we get when it's really cold.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs
> ...


Wheres we could never leave Adelaide becuase we are stuck in the melted tar on the roads!

The sundogs were interesting. Didn't know all that. Have even read 'The Sunne in Splendour" and didn't realize what it was referring to.

Nice photo of your GS and his friend- do they mind playing each other?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been fish tailing at 5 mph today. Lots of slipping and sliding with the 4 wheel drive in place.


Sounds very dangerous- especially as you are at risk from others as well not just a case of how carefully you drive but others as well. And in those conditions I would imagine that even very safe driving practices are no guarantee that you won't have an accident yourself. But I guess at 5 mph you shouldn't do a lot of damage.
Keep safe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I really need to put mine all in Ravelry also, maybe one cold icky day after Christmas I'll sit and enter it all. It really is a great idea to see see if I can use more than I purchase, or get given also I guess. lol


Maybe all of us who want to use up stash should agree to post our success or failure at the end of each month- starting in January.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sleeves on stitch holders and progress on main part of the sweater. Started yesterday. Another self patterning yarn.


Snowing out still. ❄❄❄❄


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe all of us who want to use up stash should agree to post our success or failure at the end of each month- starting in January.


I'm game if I can get all my stash into Ravelry by then. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sleeves on stitch holders and progress on main part of the sweater. Started yesterday. Another self patterning yarn.
> 
> Snowing out still. ❄❄❄❄


That's really pretty colors. :sm24: 
Our snow stopped and just ended up being a pretty light covering, barely there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, nice towel, at first glance I thought that's an odd color for a hat for your DH????
> 
> Sorleena, nice mitts.
> 
> ...


Nice, Bonnie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> But liz, Tim doesn't recognize his ''normal'' as being particularly difficult. It is his typical life and he is completely acceptable to those who are important to his daily life whether at home, school, church, or at Elm. To any at Elm who are not yet close to him or not quite familiar with his limits, it doesn't matter to anyone but them. When they know him better or longer, they will either come to see him as the person of value and worth that he is or they will keep their distance from him. And that he will not notice because they are not a part of his reality to any great extent.
> 
> His physical and/or social limitations are not necessarily anyone else's business either. They will not likely be asked to assist him in any situation of great importance-- toileting, shaving, tooth brushing, dressing or whatever. The first very foolish person who thinks he or she needs to point out any of his limits with the intention of humiliating him will answer to several tiger mommas--not the least of which will be his long-time aide. Embarrassment is not familiar to him; humiliation would only cause him anxiety without accomplishing anything at all except stress and confusion. Since he doesn't go anywhere save an OR in hospital, without a trusted, competent adult, he will not have to be in any such situation for long without either defense or loving support.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to be disrespectful and I'm sorry if it came across that way. I only wish him the best.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OH! That's what I was going to tell you all, I got an Ott light (table lamp) for $19.99 at Sams on Friday.


That was a bargain. If I get to Michael's, I'll check out their price on Ott's


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


I am so sorry to hear that. I didn't even realize that she was so ill. She never let on. Feel so bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That was a bargain. If I get to Michael's, I'll check out their price on Ott's


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your words of encouragement about today. Tami you expressed it perfectly.
> 
> She did not show and I am glad. We had an enjoyable time and for that I am grateful. Greg took us to the grocery store quickly on the way home to grab a few items for Gages lunches this week.
> 
> Here's a few pics.


Nice photos. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> It's the maternal grandparents who weren't consulted. I don't think the young couple is married, but the paternal grandmother runs rough shed over the kids.


That is really too bad. You would think the father would have had some say.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here are Luke and Caitlin all dressed up to go to the Golf Club Christmas party today! They were told that Santa was going to arrive in a helicopter which was going to land on the roof (no, not really, for all of you who were getting excited....LOL) so they were told to listen for the bang - what happened to listening for the sleigh bells? Obviously too tame for the modern child! After Santa left Luke was desperate for his Grandpa to rush outside with him so he could see Santa taking off! Try explaining that one! We delayed him long enough that he was willing to believe that Santa had already gone, although he wasn't too pleased with his tardy grandpa!


What a lovely picture of the two of them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. I didn't even realize that she was so ill. She never let on. Feel so bad.


Liz it's ok, I was the only one who knew and was asked to stay quiet about it. She had been unwell for a couple of months before diagnosis ,with pain but it wasn't until her diagnosis recently that she knew exactly what was wrong. At least her suffering wasn't prolonged, and that is a blessing in itself really.
I've "known" her since 2011, and our friendship has been a joy and shared life events since then. I treasure her gifts of cross stitch kits, patterns and will never forget my special friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you all so much re my friend Joan, I knew something was up since hadn't heard from her for a week. We emailed daily, miss her very much and have a lovely photo of her on my dresser. We shared so much together, but now she's reunited with her Bob, zooming along in a corvette.
> She had only been diagnosed a month ago, with stage 4 breast cancer, and a heart attack also. So sad. She leaves behind her beloved 2 kitties, and her sister and niece and nephew. Then Jimmy and Melissa, who will be devastated they were so close.
> I got a double whammy, the day our SIL passed, I got the news Joan was terminally sick, so 2 within a month is sitting heavily at present.
> Thank goodness for all of you lovely friends on the tea party, your cyber hugs are gratefully accepted.


I feel so bad. She never let on that she was so ill and was cheerful about everything. I hope you're right and that she is zooming in her Corvette. I'm sorry about your SIL. It has been a rough couple of months for you. Hugs heading your way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

DD took Arriana to a children's Christmas party yesterday. When I hadn't heard how it went, I sent her a text last evening. Her reply?Fantastic! She even stood by Santa's knee for a photo. With a smile! My little one is finally starting to come out of her shell.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took Arriana to a children's Christmas party yesterday. When I hadn't heard how it went, I sent her a text last evening. Her reply?Fantastic! She even stood by Santa's knee for a photo. With a smile! My little one is finally starting to come out of her shell.


Awe, what a cutie, and that smile speaks volumes. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, what a cutie, and that smile speaks volumes. :sm24:


Exactly my thoughts, the children's smiles are wonderful at this time of year. 
Kate's grandkids are gorgeous too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, what a cutie, and that smile speaks volumes. :sm24:


She is, and it does! You can still tell she is anxious by her hands, but she had a great time! I hear they had a man with bubbles. She loves them. He had a way that the kids could stand in the middle and have the bubble come up and sort of close them in so they could stand inside a bubble! DH had a fit, as the floor is hardwood, but in the pictures I saw, they had it well protected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sleeves on stitch holders and progress on main part of the sweater. Started yesterday. Another self patterning yarn.
> 
> Snowing out still. ❄❄❄❄


Looking good, Mel!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Liz it's ok, I was the only one who knew and was asked to stay quiet about it. She had been unwell for a couple of months before diagnosis ,with pain but it wasn't until her diagnosis recently that she knew exactly what was wrong. At least her suffering wasn't prolonged, and that is a blessing in itself really.
> I've "known" her since 2011, and our friendship has been a joy and shared life events since then. I treasure her gifts of cross stitch kits, patterns and will never forget my special friend.


I'm sure she treasured your friendship and I am glad that her pain wasn't prolonged. We've only known her for a short while but she became a part of our family during that time. It just struck me that she left us so suddenly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It seems that the temps in Alaska haven't been as cold either, so I think personally, that climate change and global warming are definitely in place, oh well, it is what it is.


Climate change is so much better a term as people say but our weather isn't getting warmer so global warming is rubbish. Mind you (ignoring this year) not too here many question here that temperatures are getting higher. But some dispute whether it matters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took Arriana to a children's Christmas party yesterday. When I hadn't heard how it went, I sent her a text last evening. Her reply?Fantastic! She even stood by Santa's knee for a photo. With a smile! My little one is finally starting to come out of her shell.


That is a lovely shot of her!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took Arriana to a children's Christmas party yesterday. When I hadn't heard how it went, I sent her a text last evening. Her reply?Fantastic! She even stood by Santa's knee for a photo. With a smile! My little one is finally starting to come out of her shell.


What a lovely photo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Exactly my thoughts, the children's smiles are wonderful at this time of year.
> Kate's grandkids are gorgeous too.


Yes, I think they are genuinely enchanted at the Christmas season, it's so much fun to watch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> She is, and it does! You can still tell she is anxious by her hands, but she had a great time! I hear they had a man with bubbles. She loves them. He had a way that the kids could stand in the middle and have the bubble come up and sort of close them in so they could stand inside a bubble! DH had a fit, as the floor is hardwood, but in the pictures I saw, they had it well protected.


She's certainly growing up, fast all the sudden. 
LOL! Hopefully the floor was as well covered as it looked like so there won't be any damage, hardwoods handle it much better than laminate though, so there is that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really pretty colors. :sm24:
> Our snow stopped and just ended up being a pretty light covering, barely there.


Wish I could say the same. It's still snowing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


Thats so sad- especially for you as you had got to know her so well prior to her joining us here.
Must be especially hard for the family as well being so quick. Much nicer for her than hanging around suffering for a long time though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Climate change is so much better a term as people say but our weather isn't getting warmer so global warming is rubbish. Mind you (ignoring this year) not too here many question here that temperatures are getting higher. But some dispute whether it matters.


Yes, it's almost as much or more a volatile topic as politics or religion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wish I could say the same. It's still snowing.


Yuck!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your words of encouragement about today. Tami you expressed it perfectly.
> 
> She did not show and I am glad. We had an enjoyable time and for that I am grateful. Greg took us to the grocery store quickly on the way home to grab a few items for Gages lunches this week.
> 
> Here's a few pics.


Glad you had a good day after all your concerns.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Bonnie


Bonnie7591 said:


> That poor child, like he didn't already have enough troubles in life, hope they can place him somewhere close enough to stay in your daughters class


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here are Luke and Caitlin all dressed up to go to the Golf Club Christmas party today! They were told that Santa was going to arrive in a helicopter which was going to land on the roof (no, not really, for all of you who were getting excited....LOL) so they were told to listen for the bang - what happened to listening for the sleigh bells? Obviously too tame for the modern child! After Santa left Luke was desperate for his Grandpa to rush outside with him so he could see Santa taking off! Try explaining that one! We delayed him long enough that he was willing to believe that Santa had already gone, although he wasn't too pleased with his tardy grandpa!


What a lovely shot of them. Naughty grandpa taking so long to get out there
:sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saved a few photos from Facebook.
> The first is sundogs, what we get when it's really cold.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs
> ...


I never heard of sun dogs, Bonnie. Everyday I learn something new here, thanks! Your grandson is adorable.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caitlin Luke and Arriana look so sweet in their Christmas finery. ☺☺


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I think you expressed yourself and your,love for Mel well.
> Bonnie, handsome grandsons.
> Oneapril, praying the young boy will find stability and love.


My prayer too, Joy, thanks.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> Poor Ryan. Sounds like he has enough on his plate, I hope he is with a kindly, caring foster family.


Thank you, angelam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try posting a photo from my phone...the finished mitts for DD.


Very nice!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, Arianna is beautiful and her smile speaks of her happiness.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you all so much re my friend Joan, I knew something was up since hadn't heard from her for a week. We emailed daily, miss her very much and have a lovely photo of her on my dresser. We shared so much together, but now she's reunited with her Bob, zooming along in a corvette.
> She had only been diagnosed a month ago, with stage 4 breast cancer, and a heart attack also. So sad. She leaves behind her beloved 2 kitties, and her sister and niece and nephew. Then Jimmy and Melissa, who will be devastated they were so close.
> I got a double whammy, the day our SIL passed, I got the news Joan was terminally sick, so 2 within a month is sitting heavily at present.
> Thank goodness for all of you lovely friends on the tea party, your cyber hugs are gratefully accepted.


So often they come close together- not sure whether grieving once over 2 is easier than twice than over 2 people if that makes sense. 
When my sisters went 3 weeks apart it was really tough but we only went the first Christmas etc once instead of twice.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I too hope he gets kind foster parents and hopefully gets adopted into a loving family


Thank you, Sonja. Did you make the pillow in your photo? Very nice!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's so sad, of course I'll pray for him, that has to be such a hard thing for him to deal with, it's hard no matter our age, but young and alone it's even worse.


Thank you, KayeJo.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


Oh, Fan, I am so sorry...and sad. So sad. Hugs for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wheres we could never leave Adelaide becuase we are stuck in the melted tar on the roads!
> 
> The sundogs were interesting. Didn't know all that. Have even read 'The Sunne in Splendour" and didn't realize what it was referring to.
> 
> Nice photo of your GS and his friend- do they mind playing each other?


I don't think so, just having fun


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That was a bargain. If I get to Michael's, I'll check out their price on Ott's


Michaels usually has good coupons, check out their website or flyers before you go, usually there's a coupon for 40% off a regular priced item, sometimes even those on sale.you can print coupons or send to your phone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took Arriana to a children's Christmas party yesterday. When I hadn't heard how it went, I sent her a text last evening. Her reply?Fantastic! She even stood by Santa's knee for a photo. With a smile! My little one is finally starting to come out of her shell.


What a great picture. She's so cute


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Stay safe. We all know that sometimes it's the othe person that causes a problem. DH got bumped on his way home. Other guy took off. Grrrr! Just scuffed the bumper, but still.......


Glad it wasn't worse. Car can be fixed (or not as you feel inclined) but people not always so easily.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Exactly my thoughts, the children's smiles are wonderful at this time of year.
> Kate's grandkids are gorgeous too.


Their smiles remind us of the magic of Christmas.

Yes, Kate's grands are just adorable!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a lovely shot of her!


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely photo.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I think they are genuinely enchanted at the Christmas season, it's so much fun to watch.


Agreed


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caitlin Luke and Arriana look so sweet in their Christmas finery. ☺☺


Yes, they do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, Arianna is beautiful and her smile speaks of her happiness.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, have to get up early to get David out the door, I have everything ready, just have to put everything in the cooler. 
Sweet dreams and hugs to everyone, I think we need them just now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm game if I can get all my stash into Ravelry by then. :sm24:


I won't have all my on. But as I start a project I will add it to stash (if not already there) and then to projects. Don't need to know what you have in stash. But by keeping track of what is added and what is used I will know overall whether it has gone up or down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sleeves on stitch holders and progress on main part of the sweater. Started yesterday. Another self patterning yarn.
> 
> Snowing out still. ❄❄❄❄


What lovely colours in that yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took Arriana to a children's Christmas party yesterday. When I hadn't heard how it went, I sent her a text last evening. Her reply?Fantastic! She even stood by Santa's knee for a photo. With a smile! My little one is finally starting to come out of her shell.


She certainly is very happy there


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sure she treasured your friendship and I am glad that her pain wasn't prolonged. We've only known her for a short while but she became a part of our family during that time. It just struck me that she left us so suddenly.


Fan did post one week that Joan wanted privacy- and that is why people didn't talk about her anymore (and I left it out of the summary so those using the summary to catch would have missed out). I suspected then that the news was not good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i realize i haven't been on yet today - my goodness you ladies have been gabby. i will need to read hot and heavy to get caught up. not sure what i have done with the day - not much evidently. it's been snowing fairly steadily for the last 24 hours and will continue yet another couple of hours according to bobby. the boys should be happy - school has been delayed for two hours in the morning - then we'll see what happens. i think i heard a plow a few minutes ago. the road out front was pretty snow packed. but with the temperature hovering around 32°/0°C the salt and brine they are laying should do the trick and the roads should be pretty clear by morning. the little kittens were out in the barn and they would come out the door and jump in the snow and then run back inside and then back out again. the were having a great time. the bigger kittens sure had wet tummy's - while it has been snowing a lot i think we have only about five or six inches of snow on the ground. gary shoveled a path from door to door for me so i will go out in it in the morning for breakfast with heidi. 

i think i told you the baby blanket is off the needles - now i have a bunch of ends to weave in which is not my favorite thing to do. but since the wedding is next saturday i best get busy. it should only take a couple of hours. it is just getting started and keeping with it. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why would it mean a low turnout for knitting. too hot to be out? --- sam i just checked - 96° is fairly hot.



darowil said:


> We have 2 hot days in a row 36 then 34 (though 34 isn't bad usually. Just hot for this year. But should be down again by Wednesday. So won't complain. May mean a low turnout for Monday knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did and started another. i always have one up to work on. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Very cute! Did you finish your puzzel, Sam?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how sad is that - and i complain abut the snow. i hope something turns up for this child and that he doesn't fall through the cracks. --- sam



oneapril said:


> They sound like wonderful gifts!
> 
> My daughter works in a middle school class for kids with disabilities. Please pray for one of her students, Ryan, whose young mom died suddenly, Saturday. He has no other family and has been placed in foster care. My DD is so afraid he will be somewhere too far to be able to come back to her class, which he loves and is familiar with. Such a lot of sadness for this young man. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> When Christopher thought he'd figured out that Santa wasn't real, we came up with a story about Him having helpers because he's so busy at Christmas time and his spirit is in all his helpers... Disaster diverted. lol


That was my solution too ????
A child in my sons class at the age of 4 was told my her mother that there was no such thing as Santa . The girl then proceeded to tell the other children . Poor girl she was not believed . Quite a few mothers were not best pleased with that woman .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When Christopher thought he'd figured out that Santa wasn't real, we came up with a story about Him having helpers because he's so busy at Christmas time and his spirit is in all his helpers... Disaster diverted. lol


We used the helpers story too. I remember being quite upset the first Christmas that we weren't even pretending that Santa existed - the boys used to shout up the chimney to Santa before they went to bed on Christmas Eve and I'm sure they were only humouring me for years! Maggie, my friend and neighbout, had much younger children and that kept Santa alive for a bit longer, in fact one year the weather was so bad that her parents couldn't make it down and as her dad had always dressed up as Santa for her kids, she asked DH to do it. He was very reluctant, but did do it....it made my boys Christmas, they thought it was hysterical! :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Sleeves on stitch holders and progress on main part of the sweater. Started yesterday. Another self patterning yarn.
> 
> Snowing out still. ❄❄❄❄


Lovely colour Mel . 
Can I ask why you knit the sleeves separate Mel ? I thought all Marianna Mels sweaters were top down all in one 
Maybe some are not


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took Arriana to a children's Christmas party yesterday. When I hadn't heard how it went, I sent her a text last evening. Her reply?Fantastic! She even stood by Santa's knee for a photo. With a smile! My little one is finally starting to come out of her shell.


What a beautiful wee girl, and tartan dresses are obviously this year's fashion statement!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took Arriana to a children's Christmas party yesterday. When I hadn't heard how it went, I sent her a text last evening. Her reply?Fantastic! She even stood by Santa's knee for a photo. With a smile! My little one is finally starting to come out of her shell.


She is beautiful Tami and brave , still a bit nervous but she did it .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Sonja. Did you make the pillow in your photo? Very nice!!


Thank you and yes , made this one 2 years ago and made another one last year . Haven't felt like doing one this year maybe next year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We used the helpers story too. I remember being quite upset the first Christmas that we weren't even pretending that Santa existed - the boys used to shout up the chimney to Santa before they went to bed on Christmas Eve and I'm sure they were only humouring me for years! Maggie, my friend and neighbout, had much younger children and that kept Santa alive for a bit longer, in fact one year the weather was so bad that her parents couldn't make it down and as her dad had always dressed up as Santa for her kids, she asked DH to do it. He was very reluctant, but did do it....it made my boys Christmas, they thought it was hysterical! :sm23:


Santa arrives on Christmas Eve in Sweden .After dinner there would be a knock at the door and a sack full of gifts left on the doorstep by Santa delivered with the help of Santa's helpers ( council workers ) and a loud jingling of bells


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> In loving memory of Msvette Joan, gone from this earth but always in our hearts RIP.


That's lovely Fan.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took Arriana to a children's Christmas party yesterday. When I hadn't heard how it went, I sent her a text last evening. Her reply?Fantastic! She even stood by Santa's knee for a photo. With a smile! My little one is finally starting to come out of her shell.


Cute picture Tami, and what a pretty dress. Perfect for Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why would it mean a low turnout for knitting. too hot to be out? --- sam i just checked - 96° is fairly hot.


A few of the ladies are older than me and find the heat hard to take. We had 4 so lowish but not as low as we have had. 2 of our regualrs are now working and struggle to get there. But it's nice even with just a few. As one lady said its the variety that is nice. Sometimes non-stop chatter other times silence as we each knit away in out own little world.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We used the helpers story too. I remember being quite upset the first Christmas that we weren't even pretending that Santa existed - the boys used to shout up the chimney to Santa before they went to bed on Christmas Eve and I'm sure they were only humouring me for years! Maggie, my friend and neighbout, had much younger children and that kept Santa alive for a bit longer, in fact one year the weather was so bad that her parents couldn't make it down and as her dad had always dressed up as Santa for her kids, she asked DH to do it. He was very reluctant, but did do it....it made my boys Christmas, they thought it was hysterical! :sm23:


We put out milk, biscuits and carrots with a note. And Father Christmas always wrote a note back- I can write well enough with my left hand to be just readable so I wrote it left handed. Father Christmas was a very messy writer. David never had anything to do with this- he didn't think we should perpetrate the myth. But he never actually said Father Christmas didn't exist. And yes mine kept 'believing' for a long time. Well Vicky did Maryanne just accepted it as part of our tradition. Wonder if Vick will continue it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just seeing if I can use the new phone's camera:

It will be good if I can use that rather than replace the camera, for a while- the camera is 2006, i.e., seriously geriatric.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just seeing if I can use the new phone's camera:
> 
> It will be good if I can use that rather than replace the camera, for a while- the camera is 2006, i.e., seriously geriatric.


The gansey is coming on well-and the camera on the phone seems to be good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The gansey is coming on well-and the camera on the phone seems to be good.


Thanks, Margaret! May solve the immediate problem. Been hunting through my cables, but can't find the one to connect the camera to the computer. There are several images I'd hoped to post, but the files have vanished.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, jumper looking beautiful, camera on phone working.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an adorable picture. She is so precious.


tami_ohio said:


> DD took Arriana to a children's Christmas party yesterday. When I hadn't heard how it went, I sent her a text last evening. Her reply?Fantastic! She even stood by Santa's knee for a photo. With a smile! My little one is finally starting to come out of her shell.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have PT appointment this morning. Speaking of gansey.....(re: Julie's gansey in process)....it is finally cold enough....I do have a thin shirt on underneath to avoid itching.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That was my solution too ????
> A child in my sons class at the age of 4 was told my her mother that there was no such thing as Santa . The girl then proceeded to tell the other children . Poor girl she was not believed . Quite a few mothers were not best pleased with that woman .


There are quite a few JWs in the town where I worked. One of their children decided to inform the class that they shouldn't celebrate Christmas & there was no Santa. There were some very mad parents & I really don't blame them. Why spoil the magic for kids


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Michaels usually has good coupons, check out their website or flyers before you go, usually there's a coupon for 40% off a regular priced item, sometimes even those on sale.you can print coupons or send to your phone.


I will check the flyers but I must be the only one who doesn't have a new phone :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just seeing if I can use the new phone's camera:
> 
> It will be good if I can use that rather than replace the camera, for a while- the camera is 2006, i.e., seriously geriatric.


It looks lovely Julie really coming along . 
If the camera from 2006 is really geriatric wonder what I am from 1959 :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie & Gwen, both sweaters look great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I will check the flyers but I must be the only one who doesn't have a new phone :sm16:


Nope I don't have on either .it was old when I got it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have PT appointment this morning. Speaking of gansey.....(re: Julie's gansey in process)....it is finally cold enough....I do have a thin shirt on underneath to avoid itching.


It's lovely Gwen / Julie you can really see all the patterns


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just seeing if I can use the new phone's camera:
> 
> It will be good if I can use that rather than replace the camera, for a while- the camera is 2006, i.e., seriously geriatric.


Very nice, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have PT appointment this morning. Speaking of gansey.....(re: Julie's gansey in process)....it is finally cold enough....I do have a thin shirt on underneath to avoid itching.


Looks very nice.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


Fan, just read your sad news. I am so sorry that you have lost a good friend. We only knew her for a short time, but she will be very much missed, she seemed like such a nice lady. My condolences to you. Hugs, Paula


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have PT appointment this morning. Speaking of gansey.....(re: Julie's gansey in process)....it is finally cold enough....I do have a thin shirt on underneath to avoid itching.


It looks fantastic!! While not wishing too cold weather in Georgia, I hope you get to wear it often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i realize i haven't been on yet today - my goodness you ladies have been gabby. i will need to read hot and heavy to get caught up. not sure what i have done with the day - not much evidently. it's been snowing fairly steadily for the last 24 hours and will continue yet another couple of hours according to bobby. the boys should be happy - school has been delayed for two hours in the morning - then we'll see what happens. i think i heard a plow a few minutes ago. the road out front was pretty snow packed. but with the temperature hovering around 32°/0°C the salt and brine they are laying should do the trick and the roads should be pretty clear by morning. the little kittens were out in the barn and they would come out the door and jump in the snow and then run back inside and then back out again. the were having a great time. the bigger kittens sure had wet tummy's - while it has been snowing a lot i think we have only about five or six inches of snow on the ground. gary shoveled a path from door to door for me so i will go out in it in the morning for breakfast with heidi.
> 
> i think i told you the baby blanket is off the needles - now i have a bunch of ends to weave in which is not my favorite thing to do. but since the wedding is next saturday i best get busy. it should only take a couple of hours. it is just getting started and keeping with it. --- sam


Snow and cold is a good day for not doing much, I say. 
Silly kitties. 
Be sure to have one of the kids take a picture for us, the blanket will be much treasured I'm sure. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i realize i haven't been on yet today - my goodness you ladies have been gabby. i will need to read hot and heavy to get caught up. not sure what i have done with the day - not much evidently. it's been snowing fairly steadily for the last 24 hours and will continue yet another couple of hours according to bobby. the boys should be happy - school has been delayed for two hours in the morning - then we'll see what happens. i think i heard a plow a few minutes ago. the road out front was pretty snow packed. but with the temperature hovering around 32°/0°C the salt and brine they are laying should do the trick and the roads should be pretty clear by morning. the little kittens were out in the barn and they would come out the door and jump in the snow and then run back inside and then back out again. the were having a great time. the bigger kittens sure had wet tummy's - while it has been snowing a lot i think we have only about five or six inches of snow on the ground. gary shoveled a path from door to door for me so i will go out in it in the morning for breakfast with heidi.
> 
> i think i told you the baby blanket is off the needles - now i have a bunch of ends to weave in which is not my favorite thing to do. but since the wedding is next saturday i best get busy. it should only take a couple of hours. it is just getting started and keeping with it. --- sam


I don't remember you saying the baby blanket was finished. Yay! Now to weave in the ends.

Have you mailed those socks yet?

I think we only have 3-4 inches of snow. The plows went by a few times last night.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I will check the flyers but I must be the only one who doesn't have a new phone :sm16:


No you're not Liz. I inherited DDs iphone 4 a couple of years ago which is now slowly dying. DGD has an iphone5 lying around because she has upgraded to a 6, so I'm offering to buy the old one off her. Thank heavens for grands who want to keep up with the latest phones! As long as I have one that works I don't need to be at the cutting edge. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That was my solution too ????
> A child in my sons class at the age of 4 was told my her mother that there was no such thing as Santa . The girl then proceeded to tell the other children . Poor girl she was not believed . Quite a few mothers were not best pleased with that woman .


I bet, I don't think that parents that tell their children early that there is no Santa, just don't think about the fact that the child is going to tell other children, who's parents aren't at that stage yet. Oh well, like many things it's a personal thing as to how long to keep it going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We used the helpers story too. I remember being quite upset the first Christmas that we weren't even pretending that Santa existed - the boys used to shout up the chimney to Santa before they went to bed on Christmas Eve and I'm sure they were only humouring me for years! Maggie, my friend and neighbout, had much younger children and that kept Santa alive for a bit longer, in fact one year the weather was so bad that her parents couldn't make it down and as her dad had always dressed up as Santa for her kids, she asked DH to do it. He was very reluctant, but did do it....it made my boys Christmas, they thought it was hysterical! :sm23:


LOLOL!Kids can be really sweet that way, keep the belief alive because mom has so much fun with it. 
I bet they had a hoot with that. lol Did you get pictures? 
Saint Nick was a real person so it's not lying to them. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a beautiful wee girl, and tartan dresses are obviously this year's fashion statement!


Thank you. So is Caitlin. I think Arriana's dress is still from last year. She has gotten taller and of course heavier to pick up, but I don't think she has grown around much, so it still fit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is beautiful Tami and brave , still a bit nervous but she did it .


We think so, thank you! And yes, she is getting braver. I am so proud of her for the advancements she has made in doing new things, ect. Last year at our county fair, which is huge, she couldn't go through the animal barns without being up on Mom's back in the baby wearing wrap. She would whisper "Hi, cow, pig, ect" and wiggle her fingers at them. This year she walked through and even petted some of the animals.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just seeing if I can use the new phone's camera:
> 
> It will be good if I can use that rather than replace the camera, for a while- the camera is 2006, i.e., seriously geriatric.


The phone camera seems to be working wonderfully, the Gansey looks fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have PT appointment this morning. Speaking of gansey.....(re: Julie's gansey in process)....it is finally cold enough....I do have a thin shirt on underneath to avoid itching.


The Gansey looks wonderful Gwen, and so do you by the way!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just seeing if I can use the new phone's camera:
> 
> It will be good if I can use that rather than replace the camera, for a while- the camera is 2006, i.e., seriously geriatric.


Oh, Julie! That is gorgeous! The camera on the phone is really showing the detail! Your knitting is always beautiful, but I think this is the best picture I have seen of any of it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable picture. She is so precious.


She certainly is precious to us!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I bet, I don't think that parents that tell their children early that there is no Santa, just don't think about the fact that the child is going to tell other children, who's parents aren't at that stage yet. Oh well, like many things it's a personal thing as to how long to keep it going.


I don't think I ever did tell my kids there was no Santa. Maybe they still believe, although eldest DS did open one eye and say "thank you Santa" when I was creeping into his room with a full stocking at midnight one Christmas eve! It's in their own interests to keep on believing! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have PT appointment this morning. Speaking of gansey.....(re: Julie's gansey in process)....it is finally cold enough....I do have a thin shirt on underneath to avoid itching.


Looks great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Julie really coming along .
> If the camera from 2006 is really geriatric wonder what I am from 1959 :sm02:


 :sm09: What ever it makes you, it makes me!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! Just watching M*A*S*H, so funny, I've seen most of them multiple times, but hadn't seen this one, Hawkeye and Radar are on a bus with a pregnant lady, heading back to camp and she's very far pregnant, Radar isn't so good with the delivery of babies. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I don't think I ever did tell my kids there was no Santa. Maybe they still believe, although eldest DS did open one eye and say "thank you Santa" when I was creeping into his room with a full stocking at midnight one Christmas eve! It's in their own interests to keep on believing! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


It is definitely in their interest. lolol :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up, and now off to get my day started. It's almost 10 and I need to meet my aunt at 11. Then a Dr. appointment at 12:45. Shopping to do yet, also, but probably won't get done today. I will wait what seems like forever at this Dr. office. Check of my thyroid levels and new prescription. See you later!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Just watching M*A*S*H, so funny, I've seen most of them multiple times, but hadn't seen this one, Hawkeye and Radar are on a bus with a pregnant lady, heading back to camp and she's very far pregnant, Radar isn't so good with the delivery of babies. lol


Love M*A*S*H*!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I don't think I ever did tell my kids there was no Santa. Maybe they still believe, although eldest DS did open one eye and say "thank you Santa" when I was creeping into his room with a full stocking at midnight one Christmas eve! It's in their own interests to keep on believing! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Got to the stage where my kids were trying to convince me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> No you're not Liz. I inherited DDs iphone 4 a couple of years ago which is now slowly dying. DGD has an iphone5 lying around because she has upgraded to a 6, so I'm offering to buy the old one off her. Thank heavens for grands who want to keep up with the latest phones! As long as I have one that works I don't need to be at the cutting edge. :sm09: :sm09:


I have an iPhone 4 that DS gave me when he got a new one.he now has an iPhone 6, he lost his 5 & bought a new one, then someone found it & returned it so DH is using that since dropping his in the river????While pulling a beaver dam. DH doesn't live the iPhone 5, says it's too big, he's planning to get a new one if e ever get to Edmonton, maybe then I will use the 5 as the camera is much better. Sure glad everyone else wants something fancier & I can get the leftovers????
I really don't use my phone very much but it's sure nice to have along, just in case.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Just watching M*A*S*H, so funny, I've seen most of them multiple times, but hadn't seen this one, Hawkeye and Radar are on a bus with a pregnant lady, heading back to camp and she's very far pregnant, Radar isn't so good with the delivery of babies. lol


I still think it was one of the best shows ever.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are quite a few JWs in the town where I worked. One of their children decided to inform the class that they shouldn't celebrate Christmas & there was no Santa. There were some very mad parents & I really don't blame them. Why spoil the magic for kids


I love the magic too . Used to get the icing sugar and flour out to make snowy foot prints with my wellingtons , one year middle son suggested that maybe Santa would like a beer instead of milk told him he was not to old to get coal in his sack :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Caught up, and now off to get my day started. It's almost 10 and I need to meet my aunt at 11. Then a Dr. appointment at 12:45. Shopping to do yet, also, but probably won't get done today. I will wait what seems like forever at this Dr. office. Check of my thyroid levels and new prescription. See you later!


Hope you don't have so long to wait at the doctors , here it's just after 3 pm and so very dark feels like nighttime .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, jumper looking beautiful, camera on phone working.


Thanks Joy- I just wished I had cleared some of the clutter on the desk!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have PT appointment this morning. Speaking of gansey.....(re: Julie's gansey in process)....it is finally cold enough....I do have a thin shirt on underneath to avoid itching.


I am so glad you are getting some use from it, Gwen!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Julie really coming along .
> If the camera from 2006 is really geriatric wonder what I am from 1959 :sm02:


(pre windows 7) the program is geared for Vista!!!!!!!! You, my dear are unique, and a knitting marvel, what ever year you belong to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & Gwen, both sweaters look great.


Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Caught up, and now off to get my day started. It's almost 10 and I need to meet my aunt at 11. Then a Dr. appointment at 12:45. Shopping to do yet, also, but probably won't get done today. I will wait what seems like forever at this Dr. office. Check of my thyroid levels and new prescription. See you later!


Hopefully you'll be able to get in an out faster than expected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Gwen / Julie you can really see all the patterns


 :sm24: Thanks! (the pattern definition is better with the finer 5 ply, but that does take a lot longer to knit- I have an inch of ribbing to go, and I will have only the ends to darn in, and the red one will be complete.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice, Julie.


Thanks Liz!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love M*A*S*H*!


Me too, and Black Sheep Squadron, well anything with Robert Conrad was pretty darn good, Wild Wild West... lol


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just seeing if I can use the new phone's camera:
> 
> It will be good if I can use that rather than replace the camera, for a while- the camera is 2006, i.e., seriously geriatric.


Oh Julie, that is absolutely beautiful!! I love it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got to the stage where my kids were trying to convince me!


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The phone camera seems to be working wonderfully, the Gansey looks fabulous!


Thanks!


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have PT appointment this morning. Speaking of gansey.....(re: Julie's gansey in process)....it is finally cold enough....I do have a thin shirt on underneath to avoid itching.


Gwen, just gorgeous and a perfect fit!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, Julie! That is gorgeous! The camera on the phone is really showing the detail! Your knitting is always beautiful, but I think this is the best picture I have seen of any of it.


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Oh Julie, that is absolutely beautiful!! I love it!


Thank you so much!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Got to the stage where my kids were trying to convince me!


Mine are all in their 50s now. Do you think I should tell them??
:sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Mine are all in their 50s now. Do you think I should tell them??
> :sm06: :sm06:


That reminds me, I've not yet found a present for Bronwen for Christmas, must put on my 'thinking cap'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This just came in from mjs- as a descendant of Clan MacDonald myself- I do love the bagpipes!

Donald MacDonald from the Scottish Highlands, went to study Law at a renowned and austere English university and was living in the hall of residence with all the other students there. 


After he had been there a month, his old mother came to visit him. 




"And how do you find the English students, Donald?" she asked. 


"Mother," he replied, "they're such terrible, noisy people... 


...The one on that side keeps banging his head on the wall and won't stop... 


...The one on the other side screams and screams all night." 

"Oh Donald! How do you manage to put up with these awful noisy English neighbors?" She asked her son.



Donald replied enthusiastically:


"Mother, I do nothing. I simply ignore them. I just stay here quietly, playing my bagpipes."


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja. Julie did a magnificient job knitting it; perfect patterns and fit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love the magic too . Used to get the icing sugar and flour out to make snowy foot prints with my wellingtons , one year middle son suggested that maybe Santa would like a beer instead of milk told him he was not to old to get coal in his sack :sm01:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- as a descendant of Clan MacDonald myself- I do love the bagpipes!
> 
> Donald MacDonald from the Scottish Highlands, went to study Law at a renowned and austere English university and was living in the hall of residence with all the other students there.
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: I too like bagpipes, but this is so funny!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back from physical therapy and oh my how much better already I feel. Will be going once a week for awhile. Did minor spine adjustments and to continue special exercises at home 3 times a day then apply ice pack. Purchased packs from them as they are quite large and I can use them either sitting in a chair/sofa or lying in bed. Therapist said my spine muscles were all "locked up" and he will be working to loosen them up. Like I said, even the bit today seemed to help tremendously.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- as a descendant of Clan MacDonald myself- I do love the bagpipes!
> 
> Donald MacDonald from the Scottish Highlands, went to study Law at a renowned and austere English university and was living in the hall of residence with all the other students there.
> 
> ...


Even though I knew what was coming I still found it funny :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, and Black Sheep Squadron, well anything with Robert Conrad was pretty darn good, Wild Wild West... lol


He and the actor from Spenser For Hire and Vega$ (Robert Urich) were my two favorites.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me, I've not yet found a present for Bronwen for Christmas, must put on my 'thinking cap'.


Maybe it can be delayed ala your birthday voucher? The devil made me say that!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> No you're not Liz. I inherited DDs iphone 4 a couple of years ago which is now slowly dying. DGD has an iphone5 lying around because she has upgraded to a 6, so I'm offering to buy the old one off her. Thank heavens for grands who want to keep up with the latest phones! As long as I have one that works I don't need to be at the cutting edge. :sm09: :sm09:


I still have a flip phone and I only have it for emergencies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- as a descendant of Clan MacDonald myself- I do love the bagpipes!
> 
> Donald MacDonald from the Scottish Highlands, went to study Law at a renowned and austere English university and was living in the hall of residence with all the other students there.
> 
> ...


Good for a laugh.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe it can be delayed ala your birthday voucher? The devil made me say that!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sonja. Julie did a magnificient job knitting it; perfect patterns and fit.


I am glad you are happy with the fit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: I too like bagpipes, but this is so funny!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Even though I knew what was coming I still found it funny :sm02:


I didn't, I may not have been fully awake!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe it can be delayed ala your birthday voucher? The devil made me say that!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I might yet!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from physical therapy and oh my how much better already I feel. Will be going once a week for awhile. Did minor spine adjustments and to continue special exercises at home 3 times a day then apply ice pack. Purchased packs from them as they are quite large and I can use them either sitting in a chair/sofa or lying in bed. Therapist said my spine muscles were all "locked up" and he will be working to loosen them up. Like I said, even the bit today seemed to help tremendously.


Good to hear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good for a laugh.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yesterday Caitlin was a little over enthusiastic about 'giving us a twirl'! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yesterday Caitlin was a little over enthusiastic about 'giving us a twirl'! :sm09:


Lovely! Isn't it good there is less height to fall?!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yesterday Caitlin was a little over enthusiastic about 'giving us a twirl'! :sm09:


What a little cutie, thanks for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yesterday Caitlin was a little over enthusiastic about 'giving us a twirl'! :sm09:


How cute is that! Even Candy had to have a look. :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love pic of you in Julie's guernsey.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, love that you can upgrade iPhone by buying DGD's. Must remember to ask grands if I can do that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, enjoyed joke. I, too, like bagpipes. They had bagpipers at my DD's graduation from medical college, MUSC.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, just read on fb that the earthquake on South Island exposed a bit of new land.
Well I'm proud of myself. Already been to SuperWalmart and bank, called DS to wish him Happy Birthday(53). About to take Maya out for walk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, enjoyed joke. I, too, like bagpipes. They had bagpipers at my DD's graduation from medical college, MUSC.


They so often bring me to tears. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, just read on fb that the earthquake on South Island exposed a bit of new land.
> Well I'm proud of myself. Already been to SuperWalmart and bank, called DS to wish him Happy Birthday(53). About to take Maya out for walk.


Quite a bit of land pushed up- they are talking of building the coastal road on some of it.

Enjoy your walk!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Will check in later to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


Best news of the morning, so far!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have an iPhone 4 that DS gave me when he got a new one.he now has an iPhone 6, he lost his 5 & bought a new one, then someone found it & returned it so DH is using that since dropping his in the river????While pulling a beaver dam. DH doesn't live the iPhone 5, says it's too big, he's planning to get a new one if e ever get to Edmonton, maybe then I will use the 5 as the camera is much better. Sure glad everyone else wants something fancier & I can get the leftovers????
> I really don't use my phone very much but it's sure nice to have along, just in case.


That's how I get mine . So glad I've got sons who are gadget mad . Although last time middle son got a new phone girlfriend got his old one as she had lost hers :sm03:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> (pre windows 7) the program is geared for Vista!!!!!!!! You, my dear are unique, and a knitting marvel, what ever year you belong to.


Husband agrees I'm unique , what he actually said was " yes you are unique thank goodness "


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband agrees I'm unique , what he actually said was " yes you are unique thank goodness "


Oh!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you want some christmas carols playing while you are online go here. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23760


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yesterday Caitlin was a little over enthusiastic about 'giving us a twirl'! :sm09:


That's cute.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


Delighted that your furbaby is back with you! :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - those are some highs and lows - both a little extreme for me. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks like the lowest temperatures on earth are recorded in Antarctica but fortunately people don't live there.
> That -62 F is the lowest I've ever seen here & only that once. We uses to get lots of nights it went to -45 but not so much anymore, at least when it's that cold there's usually no wind.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_extreme_temperatures_in_Canada


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely photos bonnie - love the hockey skaters. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I saved a few photos from Facebook.
> The first is sundogs, what we get when it's really cold.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dogs
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's about how much i got off when i bought mine. you will really like it if you get one. ---- sam



Sorlenna said:


> My oldest turned 32 in August.
> 
> I've got a whole bag of hats that still need to get to the donation box. I'll take those when I go shopping.
> 
> The new ad from JoAnn's shows some Ott lights at 65% off starting the 15th...will definitely check that out!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely of you to stop by for a cuppa and conversation leigh09 - we love having new people join us and how you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Leigh09 said:


> Thought I would check in - I am working on a dish towel also - think I have taken it apart at least 6 times - not sure I will get it done - prayers for all that are having a hard time this season


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, love that you can upgrade iPhone by buying DGD's. Must remember to ask grands if I can do that.


Very useful having grands that like to upgrade frequently. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we love having new people join us for a cuppa and conversation and we are so glad you stopped by lexiemae - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



lexiemae said:


> Love this, just been to have my own eye's tested.......I need new glasses..............


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


He's obviously exploring his new home. What a treat for you and Gage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely sorlenna - she is going to love them. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm going to try posting a photo from my phone...the finished mitts for DD.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great idea bonnie --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, nice towel, at first glance I thought that's an odd color for a hat for your DH????
> 
> Sorleena, nice mitts.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad but i hope it was an easy passing for her. tons of healing energy zooming to surround you and her family. no doubt you have lots of good memories to help you through this time. ---- sam



Fan said:


> News cjust come in, Msvette Joan, has passed away from cancer. Am terribly sad as we have been such good online friends from KP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad everyone had a good time. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your words of encouragement about today. Tami you expressed it perfectly.
> 
> She did not show and I am glad. We had an enjoyable time and for that I am grateful. Greg took us to the grocery store quickly on the way home to grab a few items for Gages lunches this week.
> 
> Here's a few pics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh kate - they are too cute - i love love the little red shoes. --- sam



KateB said:


> Here are Luke and Caitlin all dressed up to go to the Golf Club Christmas party today! They were told that Santa was going to arrive in a helicopter which was going to land on the roof (no, not really, for all of you who were getting excited....LOL) so they were told to listen for the bang - what happened to listening for the sleigh bells? Obviously too tame for the modern child! After Santa left Luke was desperate for his Grandpa to rush outside with him so he could see Santa taking off! Try explaining that one! We delayed him long enough that he was willing to believe that Santa had already gone, although he wasn't too pleased with his tardy grandpa!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Some of Marianna Mels patterns have you knit the sleeves and put on stitch holders. Then when you do the yoke of the sweater you knit them into the spot where the sleeves belong. Then the only sewing up is sleeve seam up to armpit. ☺


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is sad but i hope it was an easy passing for her. tons of healing energy zooming to surround you and her family. no doubt you have lots of good memories to help you through this time. ---- sam


Thank you Sam, I can't quite believe it really but sure am missing her daily emails. As far as I know it was a peaceful passing, and she's free from pain at last.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My heart-felt condolences to Fan and to Joan's extended family. I am sorry that she has flown from us so quickly after joining us, but at least she did not suffer for a long time as so many have done this year. There is much to be grateful for in such circumstances. I remember being so grateful that my mother's passing was relatively pain-free and rather sudden. She was only aware of her heart condition for a matter of a few weeks before she passed quietly in her sleep nearly 11 years ago next month.
> 
> To the very welcome newcomers, I send the hope that you all will join us as often as possible and that you will feel quite comfortable around this table of Sam's. He is a generous and kindly host. We love him dearly in case you hadn't noticed yet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the Christmas carol link; After trying to sing Silent Night at the Memorial last week, I've realized that I can no longer sing the soprano range.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely melody - what do you do with all this knitting you have been doing? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Sleeves on stitch holders and progress on main part of the sweater. Started yesterday. Another self patterning yarn.
> 
> Snowing out still. ❄❄❄❄


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got to the stage where my kids were trying to convince me!


 :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the Christmas carol link; After trying to sing Silent Night at the Memorial last week, I've realized that I can no longer sing the soprano range.


Since 2000, when I once went far too low, without warming up- I can't sing a note true. I really miss that.
I loved hitting the high notes, maybe I needed to learn a lesson in controlling my pride?!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I still think it was one of the best shows ever.


And we live about an hour away from Tony Packos that Clinger always talked about.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love the magic too . Used to get the icing sugar and flour out to make snowy foot prints with my wellingtons , one year middle son suggested that maybe Santa would like a beer instead of milk told him he was not to old to get coal in his sack :sm01:


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you don't have so long to wait at the doctors , here it's just after 3 pm and so very dark feels like nighttime .


Just 3 pm here now. I was very surprised to find I was in and out in just 1 hour! I don't know if it's the new office staff or what but I was happy with it.

No change in medicine and numbers were good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just 3 pm here now. I was very surprised to find I was in and out in just 1 hour! I don't know if it's the new office staff or what but I was happy with it.
> 
> No change in medicine and numbers were good.


That is good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully you'll be able to get in an out faster than expected.


I did!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks! (the pattern definition is better with the finer 5 ply, but that does take a lot longer to knit- I have an inch of ribbing to go, and I will have only the ends to darn in, and the red one will be complete.)


That's great! It will be finished before it gets too hot to work on, and be ready for you to wear when it gets cold again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, and Black Sheep Squadron, well anything with Robert Conrad was pretty darn good, Wild Wild West... lol


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Tami!


You are most welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's great! It will be finished before it gets too hot to work on, and be ready for you to wear when it gets cold again.


Thanks.
And I will have a choice of colour to wear! I am really looking forward to that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Mine are all in their 50s now. Do you think I should tell them??
> :sm06: :sm06:


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- as a descendant of Clan MacDonald myself- I do love the bagpipes!
> 
> Donald MacDonald from the Scottish Highlands, went to study Law at a renowned and austere English university and was living in the hall of residence with all the other students there.
> 
> ...


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from physical therapy and oh my how much better already I feel. Will be going once a week for awhile. Did minor spine adjustments and to continue special exercises at home 3 times a day then apply ice pack. Purchased packs from them as they are quite large and I can use them either sitting in a chair/sofa or lying in bed. Therapist said my spine muscles were all "locked up" and he will be working to loosen them up. Like I said, even the bit today seemed to help tremendously.


That's good news!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yesterday Caitlin was a little over enthusiastic about 'giving us a twirl'! :sm09:


How cute is that?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when my father was superintendent of our church home for the aged the nurses said that death always came in thirds. and it seemed they mostly did. none for a while and then three at close intervals. --- sam



darowil said:


> So often they come close together- not sure whether grieving once over 2 is easier than twice than over 2 people if that makes sense.
> When my sisters went 3 weeks apart it was really tough but we only went the first Christmas etc once instead of twice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Some of Marianna Mels patterns have you knit the sleeves and put on stitch holders. Then when you do the yoke of the sweater you knit them into the spot where the sleeves belong. Then the only sewing up is sleeve seam up to armpit. ☺


Thanks Mel . I haven't Come across one of them yet 
Glad to see you have your fur baby home :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They so often bring me to tears. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


I too like the bagpipes. But please not in the room next to me. That was s good one. Saw it in the digest last night. 
Well time to stop here. My eyes don't like the phone for long. An iphone 5S very happy with it and really don't want to have to change. But guess it had a limited life. They start getting too big.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be lovely julie - you will need to model it for us. how many have you made so far? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just seeing if I can use the new phone's camera:
> 
> It will be good if I can use that rather than replace the camera, for a while- the camera is 2006, i.e., seriously geriatric.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Since 2000, when I once went far too low, without warming up- I can't sing a note true. I really miss that.
> I loved hitting the high notes, maybe I needed to learn a lesson in controlling my pride?!


Don't know if I can hit a note or not but it does not stop me singing only in the house though 
Favourite at the moment is the 12 days of Christmas


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't feel bad liz - i don't even have one. --- sam



budasha said:


> I will check the flyers but I must be the only one who doesn't have a new phone :sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, just read on fb that the earthquake on South Island exposed a bit of new land.
> Well I'm proud of myself. Already been to SuperWalmart and bank, called DS to wish him Happy Birthday(53). About to take Maya out for walk.


Good for you! I went to Verizon with my aunt and paid off her phone which dropped her bill in half, then stopped at beauty supply and bought shampoo on sale, JoAnn Fabrics all before my Dr appointment. Now home and have had lunch. Now to figure out what else I feel like doing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband agrees I'm unique , what he actually said was " yes you are unique thank goodness "


 :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a friend came and plowed out the driveway this morning. i don't think we got much more than you did. think my thermometer ready around 28° right now (mid-afternoon) so it isn't melting a whole lot. the children ended up having school after the two hour delay - the boys were not happy. lol i will get the sock in the mail. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I don't remember you saying the baby blanket was finished. Yay! Now to weave in the ends.
> 
> Have you mailed those socks yet?
> 
> I think we only have 3-4 inches of snow. The plows went by a few times last night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good.


I'm happy about it. The scale didn't change from last time, but I know I'm down a few more pounds. I am wearing a few more layers than I was in September!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks.
> And I will have a choice of colour to wear! I am really looking forward to that.


Choices are always good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still see her in her confirmation dress - so tiny. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. So is Caitlin. I think Arriana's dress is still from last year. She has gotten taller and of course heavier to pick up, but I don't think she has grown around much, so it still fit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i meant to remark on that also - not sure how i forgot? but you look fabulous in you gansey. hope you have lots of days when you can wear it. have you finally put the flips away? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> The Gansey looks wonderful Gwen, and so do you by the way!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> when my father was superintendent of our church home for the aged the nurses said that death always came in thirds. and it seemed they mostly did. none for a while and then three at close intervals. --- sam


Which is why I have another funeral to attend on Friday. A cousin around my dads age that I didn't know well, but will attend with my aunt. Seems she and I are the only ones to make those anymore. By the time she goes there won't be anyone but nieces and nephews to attend hers. She is in her 80's but quite healthy and as active as her knees allow. And her mind is good as well, so that's a good thing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I too like the bagpipes. But please not in the room next to me. That was s good one. Saw it in the digest last night.
> Well time to stop here. My eyes don't like the phone for long. An iphone 5S very happy with it and really don't want to have to change. But guess it had a limited life. They start getting too big.


I am on an iPhone 5. Hard in the eyes to read for long, but sure don't want to upgrade to the 6. I have enough trouble finding pants with pockets big enough to hold this one without going to one that is larger yet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is funny julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- as a descendant of Clan MacDonald myself- I do love the bagpipes!
> 
> Donald MacDonald from the Scottish Highlands, went to study Law at a renowned and austere English university and was living in the hall of residence with all the other students there.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news gwen - i see fairly pain free in your future. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Back from physical therapy and oh my how much better already I feel. Will be going once a week for awhile. Did minor spine adjustments and to continue special exercises at home 3 times a day then apply ice pack. Purchased packs from them as they are quite large and I can use them either sitting in a chair/sofa or lying in bed. Therapist said my spine muscles were all "locked up" and he will be working to loosen them up. Like I said, even the bit today seemed to help tremendously.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> a friend came and plowed out the driveway this morning. i don't think we got much more than you did. think my thermometer ready around 28° right now (mid-afternoon) so it isn't melting a whole lot. the children ended up having school after the two hour delay - the boys were not happy. lol i will get the sock in the mail. --- sam


Our grass is covered but that's all. Phone says it's 32 feels like 21. Didn't even have to clean the driveway. I'm sure the boys would have been happier if school was closed. Didn't work for grandson to put his pajamas on inside out and backwards and flush ice cubes down the toilet, either! Last year his mom was being silly when it was snowing and told him to try doing all that so school would be cancelled. It worked that time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually i was thinking a box of coal. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe it can be delayed ala your birthday voucher? The devil made me say that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i still see her in her confirmation dress - so tiny. --- sam


She is tiny, but her christening gown won't fit now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what gary has - he uses it maybe once a day to call heidi during his lunch hour. that would certainly be what i would want if i ever got one. --- sam



budasha said:


> I still have a flip phone and I only have it for emergencies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute kate - it seems she has grown so fast - wasn't she just born? --- sam



KateB said:


> Yesterday Caitlin was a little over enthusiastic about 'giving us a twirl'! :sm09:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie the gansey will be beautiful. ☺☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news melody. does gage enjoy him also? great pictures of his checking out his new home. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is going to be lovely julie - you will need to model it for us. how many have you made so far? --- sam


I think it is around 7 or 8 now Sam, three for me, one for Cousin Jean, one for Gwen, one for DGS, one for DGD, And numerous tank tops using the same Eriskay designs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Took Deuce to meet Gage after school. 
He was so well behaved and good around all the kids. 
Gage was so happy to see him. 
Deuce was so happy to see Gage. 

❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news tami. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Just 3 pm here now. I was very surprised to find I was in and out in just 1 hour! I don't know if it's the new office staff or what but I was happy with it.
> 
> No change in medicine and numbers were good.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't know if I can hit a note or not but it does not stop me singing only in the house though
> Favourite at the moment is the 12 days of Christmas


It actually hurts a lot of the time now, when I try to sing. But I listen to my favourite radio program, which is almost all music- no commercials (thank goodness).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Choices are always good!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually i was thinking a box of coal. --- sam


Maybe I should, but I'm not sure that it is a thing here in NZ, as it seems to be in the US- I'd not heard of it before yesterday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have some smokin' needles there julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is around 7 or 8 now Sam, three for me, one for Cousin Jean, one for Gwen, one for DGS, one for DGD, And numerous tank tops using the same Eriskay designs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie the gansey will be beautiful. ☺☺


Thank you, Melody!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Took Deuce to meet Gage after school.
> He was so well behaved and good around all the kids.
> Gage was so happy to see him.
> Deuce was so happy to see Gage.
> ...


That is great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have some smokin' needles there julie. --- sam


Well, I spend much more of each week at home, than I used, before I moved here! More time knitting!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness gracious - i am all caught up. i feel a bologna sandwich in my near future with apple juice to help wash it down.

route 15 - which runs by the house is bare. the salt and brine and the temperature did the trick. heidi said even the back roads were not bad. wonder when the next snow is. haven't heard a weather report yet. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe I should, but I'm not sure that it is a thing here in NZ, as it seems to be in the US- I'd not heard of it before yesterday.


They say it here to Julie . Any one naughty gets coal instead of a present . Never heard of anyone actually getting coal , can just imagine what some children would think of that rather than a gadget of some kind :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel and Gage, so very happy Deuce is home with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonya did you use the suggested needle size for the Baby Turtleback? It's very big needles for DK and a very loose tension. Especially on the bigger needles for the ends- other size is just one up on what would normally use.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, what a thoughtful and generous gift, to pay part of your aunt's phone bill.????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They say it here to Julie . Any one naughty gets coal instead of a present . Never heard of anyone actually getting coal , can just imagine what some children would think of that rather than a gadget of some kind :sm02:


I can't recall my Mum ever making that threat!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


How wonderful for you and Gage. Having to walk him might well be really good for you too getting you out the house.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had 45 min. walk, cloudy but light breeze and 55F. Hope to knit this afternoon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> when my father was superintendent of our church home for the aged the nurses said that death always came in thirds. and it seemed they mostly did. none for a while and then three at close intervals. --- sam


Like the night duty when we had 3 in one night?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sonya did you use the suggested needle size for the Baby Turtleback? It's very big needles for DK and a very loose tension. Especially on the bigger needles for the ends- other size is just one up on what would normally use.


I didn't Margaret I used size 4 mm needles . I m wishing I did the same on the one I'm making now but I didn't I followed the instructions and its kniting up very loose and a lot bigger in size . I'm thinking when I've finished its going to easy fit 12 month plus
I also didn't use dk yarn I used 4ply


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am on an iPhone 5. Hard in the eyes to read for long, but sure don't want to upgrade to the 6. I have enough trouble finding pants with pockets big enough to hold this one without going to one that is larger yet!


Yep and I have a purse that is just the right size for this phone. Don't want to have to go back to a bigger one just so I can access my phone. This purse holds the essentials accesable and any thing else I might need goes on my back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't Margaret I used size 4 mm needles . I m wishing I did the same on the one I'm making now but I didn't I followed the instructions and its kniting up very loose and a lot bigger in size . I'm thinking when I've finished its going to easy fit 12 month plus
> I also didn't use dk yarn I used 4ply


My instinct said it was too big. Had been going to just use 3.5 (my default for 4mm) until I read the pattern. Maybe will compromise and use 3.75
My scales broke yesterday and I need to know how much yarn I left in the 2 ply before I go any further. Will get them later today so good excuse to start something else!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Couldn't see Gwen's gansey well on the iPhone. Looks really good and what a good job Julie did in sizing it. It looks a perfect fit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Took Deuce to meet Gage after school.
> He was so well behaved and good around all the kids.
> Gage was so happy to see him.
> Deuce was so happy to see Gage.
> ...


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> goodness gracious - i am all caught up. i feel a bologna sandwich in my near future with apple juice to help wash it down.
> 
> route 15 - which runs by the house is bare. the salt and brine and the temperature did the trick. heidi said even the back roads were not bad. wonder when the next snow is. haven't heard a weather report yet. --- sam


You really don't want to know, Sam! Soon, very soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They say it here to Julie . Any one naughty gets coal instead of a present . Never heard of anyone actually getting coal , can just imagine what some children would think of that rather than a gadget of some kind :sm02:


I have been known to put some coal in our kids's stockings! And we can even find candy that is wrapped in foil to look like coal. Of course the kids got gifts, also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I still think it was one of the best shows ever.


Whole heartedly agree!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, what a thoughtful and generous gift, to pay part of your aunt's phone bill.????????


I have to disappoint you, Joy. My aunt is on our phone plan, and she bought a new phone when we put her on it. When we went to Verizon a while back, they told us how much it would be to pay her phone off, so she would only have to pay her share of the plan. We went this morning for her to pay it off. I had to go with her for access to the records, and authorization. Now she only owes us half what she did every month. I just could not see her paying what she was for just her on a plan. If she had not bought a new phone when we put her on with us, she would have only had to pay us $15/month! As it was, with the new phone, she owed us what she was paying on her own, but got a new phone, so was happy to pay the same amount she had been.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Like the night duty when we had 3 in one night?


Sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love the magic too . Used to get the icing sugar and flour out to make snowy foot prints with my wellingtons , one year middle son suggested that maybe Santa would like a beer instead of milk told him he was not to old to get coal in his sack :sm01:


LOL! Great idea though for when I have grands.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me, I've not yet found a present for Bronwen for Christmas, must put on my 'thinking cap'.


Hmmm... That's a tough one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- as a descendant of Clan MacDonald myself- I do love the bagpipes!
> 
> Donald MacDonald from the Scottish Highlands, went to study Law at a renowned and austere English university and was living in the hall of residence with all the other students there.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from physical therapy and oh my how much better already I feel. Will be going once a week for awhile. Did minor spine adjustments and to continue special exercises at home 3 times a day then apply ice pack. Purchased packs from them as they are quite large and I can use them either sitting in a chair/sofa or lying in bed. Therapist said my spine muscles were all "locked up" and he will be working to loosen them up. Like I said, even the bit today seemed to help tremendously.


That's great! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe it can be delayed ala your birthday voucher? The devil made me say that!


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yesterday Caitlin was a little over enthusiastic about 'giving us a twirl'! :sm09:


Oh so cute! And her little smile is so sweet, just lights up her eyes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


That's wonderful! Of course he's gotta check everything out. lol :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband agrees I'm unique , what he actually said was " yes you are unique thank goodness "


Smart man, and has a sense of self preservation too. lolol :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And we live about an hour away from Tony Packos that Clinger always talked about.


LOL!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't recall my Mum ever making that threat!


Nor me, Julie, we were threatened with getting nothing!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just 3 pm here now. I was very surprised to find I was in and out in just 1 hour! I don't know if it's the new office staff or what but I was happy with it.
> 
> No change in medicine and numbers were good.


Fabulous on all counts! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yesterday Caitlin was a little over enthusiastic about 'giving us a twirl'! :sm09:


Cute! & what accents you have????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can't recall my Mum ever making that threat!


We got that threat and had a coal bin in the basement for our furnace so Santa had ready access and it was a credible threat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our grass is covered but that's all. Phone says it's 32 feels like 21. Didn't even have to clean the driveway. I'm sure the boys would have been happier if school was closed. Didn't work for grandson to put his pajamas on inside out and backwards and flush ice cubes down the toilet, either! Last year his mom was being silly when it was snowing and told him to try doing all that so school would be cancelled. It worked that time!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They say it here to Julie . Any one naughty gets coal instead of a present . Never heard of anyone actually getting coal , can just imagine what some children would think of that rather than a gadget of some kind :sm02:


Well, one year Christopher did just get coal in his stocking and didn't get his gifts until January 1st, he was going through closets to find his Christmas gifts, was told that if he did that and found them, he was getting nothing, he did and we followed through, it was the last time he ever tried to find his Christmas presents before hand.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I didn't Margaret I used size 4 mm needles . I m wishing I did the same on the one I'm making now but I didn't I followed the instructions and its kniting up very loose and a lot bigger in size . I'm thinking when I've finished its going to easy fit 12 month plus
> I also didn't use dk yarn I used 4ply


That's so pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We got that threat and had a coal bin in the basement for our furnace so Santa had ready access and it was a credible threat.


I can remember the coal furnace. One year dad had pnuemonia and stuck in bed. We had a truck load of coal that had to be shoveled into the basement. Mom shoveled it all. Had her hair up in a French twist, even! I remember when the coal furnace was changed out with a fuel oil furnace.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, one year Christopher did just get coal in his stocking and didn't get his gifts until January 1st, he was going through closets to find his Christmas gifts, was told that if he did that and found them, he was getting nothing, he did and we followed through, it was the last time he ever tried to find his Christmas presents before hand.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> when my father was superintendent of our church home for the aged the nurses said that death always came in thirds. and it seemed they mostly did. none for a while and then three at close intervals. --- sam


Yes, that's always the way it goes & it also seems more people go near Christmas ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I too like the bagpipes. But please not in the room next to me. That was s good one. Saw it in the digest last night.
> Well time to stop here. My eyes don't like the phone for long. An iphone 5S very happy with it and really don't want to have to change. But guess it had a limited life. They start getting too big.


That's my DHs complaint about the new phone, too big for his shirt pocket


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol your stories of presents not being given, reminds me of the time I discovered Santa was my parents. 
I was about 8-9 years old, and heard them come into my room,and mum telling dad to drink the milk and eat the cookie left out. I pretended to be asleep, then waited until they had gone. I never told them until many years later, the magic was still there! 
Jumped out of bed and saw to my huge delight, a brand new bicycle. Great memories.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is what gary has - he uses it maybe once a day to call heidi during his lunch hour. that would certainly be what i would want if i ever got one. --- sam


I had a flip phone before . Apparently by the end of March 2017 they can no longer be used here, will be obsolete????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You just said what I was thinking....:sm15:



RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe it can be delayed ala your birthday voucher? The devil made me say that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How are you feeling now Kate? Has that bug finally been chased away?


KateB said:


> Good to hear!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny; she is certainly growing up fast. The little tumble certainly didn't seem to dampen her enthusiasm.



KateB said:


> Yesterday Caitlin was a little over enthusiastic about 'giving us a twirl'! :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We got that threat and had a coal bin in the basement for our furnace so Santa had ready access and it was a credible threat.


We got that threat too & also had coal handy. We still have coal handy as that's what DH heats his shop with


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet he was excited to get there too! So glad you have him now. Was Gage excited?



gagesmom said:


> He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And did you give him a punch in the arm? :sm09: :sm09: Love you to pieces Sonya. Oh, been meaning to say I just love your pillows in your avatar. One day I hope to do something like that. (Dreaming on....) About the pillow...did you put a pillow form in it or stuff it with fiber fill or what? I have a couple of pillow forms I want to knit covers for.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, are you going to get help taking a picture of the baby blanket and show it to us?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, glad the physiology helped, hope it makes you all better soon.

Melody, happy for you to get the dog back.

Sonja, very pretty pattern. I was looking on Ravelry for a little sweater or GD. I found some yarn in my stash that might work & wanted to use it up. I found one but the instructions seem vague, maybe I'm nit thinking straight today, got up with a darn headache
This us the one I was thinking of, has anyone done it?
http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=7718&action=m&cid=17

The GKs just left, had GD all day but GS was in school.
Another nasty day, only -19C/-2f but a terrible wind so with that, -30C/-25f
Well better get supper on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I think every little girl should have at least one pair of red shoes (even little boys). My oldest had red cowboy boots and red mary janes. Heck...I have red cowboy boots!


thewren said:


> oh kate - they are too cute - i love love the little red shoes. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just 3 pm here now. I was very surprised to find I was in and out in just 1 hour! I don't know if it's the new office staff or what but I was happy with it.
> 
> No change in medicine and numbers were good.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Couldn't see Gwen's gansey well on the iPhone. Looks really good and what a good job Julie did in sizing it. It looks a perfect fit.


Thanks Margaret! That was a real by guess and begorra situation- I was very relieved that it did fit!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think julie might enjoy this as i am sure the rest of you will. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=22979


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hmmm... That's a tough one.


It's been solved, this shopping trip- some rather nice looking chocolate praline cherries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

regardless of all the "i didn't's" it is looking quite lovely sonja. i am anxious to see the finished jumper. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I didn't Margaret I used size 4 mm needles . I m wishing I did the same on the one I'm making now but I didn't I followed the instructions and its kniting up very loose and a lot bigger in size . I'm thinking when I've finished its going to easy fit 12 month plus
> I also didn't use dk yarn I used 4ply


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nor me, Julie, we were threatened with getting nothing!


To be honest if we were, I've forgotten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you are definitely feeling better! Isn't it nice to feel like doing stuff? That was so nice of you to pay off your aunt's phone.



tami_ohio said:


> Good for you! I went to Verizon with my aunt and paid off her phone which dropped her bill in half, then stopped at beauty supply and bought shampoo on sale, JoAnn Fabrics all before my Dr appointment. Now home and have had lunch. Now to figure out what else I feel like doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We got that threat and had a coal bin in the basement for our furnace so Santa had ready access and it was a credible threat.


LOL! :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You just said what I was thinking....:sm15:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, the flip flops have been put away. Last night I was sitting in the living room and didn't have any slippers or sock on and my feet felt like ice they were so cold. Had to go get my slippers out. Thank you for the compliment also. The gansey was so warm and cuddly.


thewren said:


> gwen - i meant to remark on that also - not sure how i forgot? but you look fabulous in you gansey. hope you have lots of days when you can wear it. have you finally put the flips away? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, the flip flops have been put away. Last night I was sitting in the living room and didn't have any slippers or sock on and my feet felt like ice they were so cold. Had to go get my slippers out. Thank you for the compliment also. The gansey was so warm and cuddly.


That is great to hear!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely sweater pattern bonnie - hope to see yours when you are finished. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad the physiology helped, hope it makes you all better soon.
> 
> Melody, happy for you to get the dog back.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've heard one should wear red after 50. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I think every little girl should have at least one pair of red shoes (even little boys). My oldest had red cowboy boots and red mary janes. Heck...I have red cowboy boots!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok crochet folks - here is the goto gift for next year. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-owl-super-scarf-free-pattern-video?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=eb8d826bc0-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-eb8d826bc0-60616885


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lol your stories of presents not being given, reminds me of the time I discovered Santa was my parents.
> I was about 8-9 years old, and heard them come into my room,and mum telling dad to drink the milk and eat the cookie left out. I pretended to be asleep, then waited until they had gone. I never told them until many years later, the magic was still there!
> Jumped out of bed and saw to my huge delight, a brand new bicycle. Great memories.


Great memories for sure!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I think every little girl should have at least one pair of red shoes (even little boys). My oldest had red cowboy boots and red mary janes. Heck...I have red cowboy boots!


I had red cowboy boots when I was a bit younger.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Still very nice of you to do that. Sounds like it was good all the way around.


tami_ohio said:


> I have to disappoint you, Joy. My aunt is on our phone plan, and she bought a new phone when we put her on it. When we went to Verizon a while back, they told us how much it would be to pay her phone off, so she would only have to pay her share of the plan. We went this morning for her to pay it off. I had to go with her for access to the records, and authorization. Now she only owes us half what she did every month. I just could not see her paying what she was for just her on a plan. If she had not bought a new phone when we put her on with us, she would have only had to pay us $15/month! As it was, with the new phone, she owed us what she was paying on her own, but got a new phone, so was happy to pay the same amount she had been.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think julie might enjoy this as i am sure the rest of you will. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=22979


That is a lovely video Sam! Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good lesson learned!



Poledra65 said:


> Well, one year Christopher did just get coal in his stocking and didn't get his gifts until January 1st, he was going through closets to find his Christmas gifts, was told that if he did that and found them, he was getting nothing, he did and we followed through, it was the last time he ever tried to find his Christmas presents before hand.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I had red cowboy boots when I was a bit younger.


I ought some red( reddish brown) boots last winter, DH called them "hooker boots"????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's been solved, this shopping trip- some rather nice looking chocolate praline cherries.


Oh that's great! :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think julie might enjoy this as i am sure the rest of you will. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=22979


Wow! That's where we are headed for the holidays, to the southern lakes area. We have flown over the mountains by helicopter, and 
landed on the glacier. It's awesome, you can see why it's called Middle Earth! Thank you for showing our tea party friends our fabulous landscapes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Brantley has the tv up to it's roaring volume right now but I have bookmarked it to listen and watch later. Thank you Sam!


thewren said:


> i think julie might enjoy this as i am sure the rest of you will. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=22979


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, still, you are helping her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's great! :sm24:


 :sm24: Just need to wrap them up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow! That's where we are headed for the holidays, to the southern lakes area. We have flown over the mountains by helicopter, and
> landed on the glacier. It's awesome, you can see why it's called Middle Earth! Thank you for showing our tea party friends our fabulous landscapes.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Red & purple Sam! I went to a meeting of the Red Hat Society once I passed 50. Unfortunately it (the chapter I went to) didn't become very active. Definitely my two favorite colors...only I prefer reds that have a blue undertone.


thewren said:


> i've heard one should wear red after 50. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Somehow that does not surprise me Kaye Jo! Birds of a feather....


Poledra65 said:


> I had red cowboy boots when I was a bit younger.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...oh dear!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I ought some red( reddish brown) boots last winter, DH called them "hooker boots"????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Started a hat last night for DH so I'm off to work on it. Using bulky yarn so it is moving along quickly; never will reach the speed of Melody but making good progress. Did let DD (oldest) that her main gift would be late. Anyway, off to work on the hat.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't mean to be disrespectful and I'm sorry if it came across that way. I only wish him the best.


No disrespect received, Liz. I was simply trying to share a little more about Tim and his circumstances in daily living. Nothing hurtful was even apparent nor seen.

Ohio Joy :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Margaret! May solve the immediate problem. Been hunting through my cables, but can't find the one to connect the camera to the computer. There are several images I'd hoped to post, but the files have vanished.


It's beautiful! My camera cord seems to go walkabout every so often, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I bet, I don't think that parents that tell their children early that there is no Santa, just don't think about the fact that the child is going to tell other children, who's parents aren't at that stage yet. Oh well, like many things it's a personal thing as to how long to keep it going.


We explained to ours that no single person is Santa anymore but that he was a real person who became the spirit of Christmas, who now lives in people's hearts and when Christmas comes around, those people act on his wishes to keep the spirit of giving alive. So in that sense, he is real and still in the world. And when we asked them if they wanted to be Santa by helping others, they enjoyed it (and I hope still do!).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


Looks like he's checking things out. So glad for you and Gage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy- I just wished I had cleared some of the clutter on the desk!!!!!!!


I didn't see any clutter!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you want some christmas carols playing while you are online go here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23760


Thanks Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't feel bad liz - i don't even have one. --- sam


Makes me feel better.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They so often bring me to tears. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Just today my radio channel played the "Amazing Grace" on bagpipes... Guaranteed to pull a tear from my eye!

The station also plays music by a Scottish group called Runrig that I really like.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


Woohoo! :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nor me, Julie, we were threatened with getting nothing!


I figured if I ever got coal, I'd just throw it in the basement bin and we'd use it in the furnace! Ha. I never did, though. I try not to be *too* naughty.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, the flip flops have been put away. Last night I was sitting in the living room and didn't have any slippers or sock on and my feet felt like ice they were so cold. Had to go get my slippers out. Thank you for the compliment also. The gansey was so warm and cuddly.


And you look fabulous in it! If it has to be cold, that's the best thing to have on! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I ought some red( reddish brown) boots last winter, DH called them "hooker boots"????


 :sm06:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I've read to the end and am going cross-eyed from looking at screens all day. Going to work on a headband. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad the physiology helped, hope it makes you all better soon.
> 
> Melody, happy for you to get the dog back.
> 
> ...


Anything from Drops takes a little interpretation!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Somehow that does not surprise me Kaye Jo! Birds of a feather....


LOL! I need to get another pair one of these days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We explained to ours that no single person is Santa anymore but that he was a real person who became the spirit of Christmas, who now lives in people's hearts and when Christmas comes around, those people act on his wishes to keep the spirit of giving alive. So in that sense, he is real and still in the world. And when we asked them if they wanted to be Santa by helping others, they enjoyed it (and I hope still do!).


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well about an inch to go before I divide for heel. Maybe after Jeopardy. Right now cooking chicken enchiladas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's beautiful! My camera cord seems to go walkabout every so often, too.


Thank you! The company that did the most cables unfortunately folded a year ago- right at the point where people had gifted vouchers for Christmas- I seem to recall the receivers dishonoured them! I am pretty sure I have all the cables in one place. Although come to think of it, there is a power supply missing, about time I went through the few remaining boxes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't see any clutter!


I am glad it wasn't too obvious then!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Just today my radio channel played the "Amazing Grace" on bagpipes... Guaranteed to pull a tear from my eye!
> 
> The station also plays music by a Scottish group called Runrig that I really like.


I've not heard of them- maybe should look them up on youtube.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Went to my exercise class this morning and don't know what happened but myshoulder is really painful...can hardly move it. Off to bed to see if I can ease it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to my exercise class this morning and don't know what happened but myshoulder is really painful...can hardly move it. Off to bed to see if I can ease it.


I usually work on the principle of something warm, but sometimes icing is recommended. Hope you get relief quickly.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a recipe for Egg Nog, for those in warmer climates. Or if you like milkshakes.

Egg Nog Recipe
12 eggs (size doesn't matter)
2 litre carton of vanilla ice cream
1 litre bottle of whiskey of choice 
2 tsp ground nutmeg #
1 large blender 
Tall glasses
Do this in two batches 
Blend all ingredients except nutmeg# until smooth and frothy 
Pour into glasses and sprinkle nutmeg over the top.
Drink with accompanying song 
Grandma got run over by a reindeer (loudly)
This will get your Christmas party off to a good start guaranteed!
Any hangovers incurred are not your fault!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's a recipe for Egg Nog, for those in warmer climates. Or if you like milkshakes.
> 
> Egg Nog Recipe
> 12 eggs (size doesn't matter)
> ...


Ah Fan, what an 'enabler' you are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Well you have been a chatty bunch. Last check in there were 12 pages and tonight 51! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday. Got a lot done.
I finished the shark blanket. GS will be so happy. His birthday is the 19th.
Going to head back to read up.

Evelyn


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah Fan, what an 'enabler' you are!!!!!!!!!


Yep, I have heard this Recipe referred to as "panty remover" lol!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad the physiology helped, hope it makes you all better soon.
> 
> Melody, happy for you to get the dog back.
> 
> ...


No I've not done it- but I love it. But E is a fair way off 3 yet. But will save it that is for sure. And maybe in a couple of years I will find it!
Drops patterns are wonderful- but to our way of thinking hard to follow. The chances of mistakes in the patter are extremely low, but hard to follow. However they are worth the effort if you can doit as they are so lovely. 
They are translated- but I think on top of that they are written in a different style to us and that is why we find them hard to follow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yep, I have heard this Recipe referred to as "panty remover" lol!


Oh dear- you and that wicked sense of humour!!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's a recipe for Egg Nog, for those in warmer climates. Or if you like milkshakes.
> 
> Egg Nog Recipe
> 12 eggs (size doesn't matter)
> ...


YUM!!! 
I just had a glass of store bought non alcohol egg nog.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well you have been a chatty bunch. Last check in there were 12 pages and tonight 51! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday. Got a lot done.
> I finished the shark blanket. GS will be so happy. His birthday is the 19th.
> Going to head back to read up.
> 
> Evelyn


Holy cow, you got that done quick!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yep, I have heard this Recipe referred to as "panty remover" lol!


 :sm06: 
Well then, we know it's a popular recipe. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No I've not done it- but I love it. But E is a fair way off 3 yet. But will save it that is for sure. And maybe in a couple of years I will find it!
> Drops patterns are wonderful- but to our way of thinking hard to follow. The chances of mistakes in the patter are extremely low, but hard to follow. However they are worth the effort if you can doit as they are so lovely.
> They are translated- but I think on top of that they are written in a different style to us and that is why we find them hard to follow.


I've done a lot of Drops patterns, you are right, they are definitely written differently, I think it has to do with the translation partly, but once you get used to them, they aren't too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got David's sweater, well the sweater that I had made for David, blocked and everything, he tried it on yesterday and it's a bit tight in the torso for him, so I'll wrap it up for Christopher for Christmas and make David one in a size bigger after the new year. Oh well, at least it will be worn by someone.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, very nice shark!
Each, knitted up to start of heel. Will do heel tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think julie might enjoy this as i am sure the rest of you will. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=22979


Stunning scenery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow! That's where we are headed for the holidays, to the southern lakes area. We have flown over the mountains by helicopter, and
> landed on the glacier. It's awesome, you can see why it's called Middle Earth! Thank you for showing our tea party friends our fabulous landscapes.


looking at that I thought next time (or if :sm02: ) I get there a helicopter gives a totally different view. Looks like it would be worth the money (though not sure DH would be convinced!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well you have been a chatty bunch. Last check in there were 12 pages and tonight 51! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday. Got a lot done.
> I finished the shark blanket. GS will be so happy. His birthday is the 19th.
> Going to head back to read up.
> 
> Evelyn


Looks really good. Plenty of time till the 19th. :sm02:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> looking at that I thought next time (or if :sm02: ) I get there a helicopter gives a totally different view. Looks like it would be worth the money (though not sure DH would be convinced!).


It's kind of scary, but worth it all the same. You can also take little planes over the mountains which is also great fun to do. Costs around $400 per person. 
They hover over the mountains and it's like you can reach out and touch the snow. An unforgettable experience, real bucket list stuff!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you want to see clutter you should see my computer desk or my kitchen counter. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad it wasn't too obvious then!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's kind of scary, but worth it all the same. You can also take little planes over the mountains which is also great fun to do. Costs around $400 per person.
> They hover over the mountains and it's like you can reach out and touch the snow. An unforgettable experience, real bucket list stuff!


The views from above are so different- and you see things by the look of it that you can't see from the ground.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> Well then, we know it's a popular recipe. LOL!


You betcha it is!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you want to see clutter you should see my computer desk or my kitchen counter. --- sam


Or mine. Finding the top can sometimes be a little difficult.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that recipe is guaranteed to give a hangover. sounds marvelous. i love egg nog. --- sam



Fan said:


> Here's a recipe for Egg Nog, for those in warmer climates. Or if you like milkshakes.
> 
> Egg Nog Recipe
> 12 eggs (size doesn't matter)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks great evelyn - he is going to love it. --- sam



EJS said:


> Well you have been a chatty bunch. Last check in there were 12 pages and tonight 51! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday. Got a lot done.
> I finished the shark blanket. GS will be so happy. His birthday is the 19th.
> Going to head back to read up.
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yep, I have heard this Recipe referred to as "panty remover" lol!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is their country of origin? --- sam



darowil said:


> No I've not done it- but I love it. But E is a fair way off 3 yet. But will save it that is for sure. And maybe in a couple of years I will find it!
> Drops patterns are wonderful- but to our way of thinking hard to follow. The chances of mistakes in the patter are extremely low, but hard to follow. However they are worth the effort if you can doit as they are so lovely.
> They are translated- but I think on top of that they are written in a different style to us and that is why we find them hard to follow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You betcha it is!


 :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is their country of origin? --- sam


Think it's a Scandinavian country


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the shark blanket!!! I think the crochet shark blanket is much cuter than any of the knit shark blankets.


EJS said:


> Well you have been a chatty bunch. Last check in there were 12 pages and tonight 51! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday. Got a lot done.
> I finished the shark blanket. GS will be so happy. His birthday is the 19th.
> Going to head back to read up.
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, Poledra, or anyone else online....I'm about to start a hat for DD and it calls for a 10.5 US needle. Would using a 10 make much of a difference do you think? I don't have a 10.5 circular. I've looked online too since it calls for a 16" cable and I flat out can not find a 10.5 in a fixed 16" or an interchangeable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam, Poledra, or anyone else online....I'm about to start a hat for DD and it calls for a 10.5 US needle. Would using a 10 make much of a difference do you think? I don't have a 10.5 circular.


Not too much, cast on, then if you need to, you can add a stitch or two depending on the pattern, but it shouldn't be too bad unless you knit tightly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank Kaye Jo. I don't think I knit tight...Do you know of a brand needle that comes in 10.5 circular? I do have a DPNs I could use but they are cheap and grabby bamboo from China I got to first try to learn to use them. Yarn really drags on them. I may just have to go buy a good pair of DPNs. I do have a set of Karbonz DPNs but they don't have a 10.5 either. Off to give it a try. Again, thanks.


Poledra65 said:


> Not too much, cast on, then if you need to, you can add a stitch or two depending on the pattern, but it shouldn't be too bad unless you knit tightly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm going to be up late tonight, I'm bound and determined to get this wrap done tonight, or early morning before sleep, I'm getting there. 
Only 125 rows to go, it'd be only 107 but I screwed up and didn't read that I was supposed to stop doing my M1L and MIR at this point, so back I go, 18 rows. 
Oh well, at least they go pretty quickly.

Edit: Oh yay, I didn't screw up, I stop the Increases after I finish this set of bias garter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank Kaye Jo. I don't think I knit tight...Do you know of a brand needle that comes in 10.5 circular? I do have a DPNs I could use but they are cheap and grabby bamboo from China I got to first try to learn to use them. Yarn really drags on them. I may just have to go buy a good pair of DPNs. I do have a set of Karbonz DPNs but they don't have a 10.5 either. Off to give it a try. Again, thanks.


If you were close enough, I have about 6 pair. I can throw a pair in the mail tomorrow, if you would have time to get it knit. I like DPN's but I only have 10's or 11's, no 101/2.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have 2 hot days in a row 36 then 34 (though 34 isn't bad usually. Just hot for this year. But should be down again by Wednesday. So won't complain. May mean a low turnout for Monday knitting.


We did too. Yesterday was supposed to be 30 and it got to 35c and today 36c and very windy. Cool change nearly here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely need to see it when it is finished. how is carla? ---- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to be up late tonight, I'm bound and determined to get this wrap done tonight, or early morning before sleep, I'm getting there.
> Only 125 rows to go, it'd be only 107 but I screwed up and didn't read that I was supposed to stop doing my M1L and MIR at this point, so back I go, 18 rows.
> Oh well, at least they go pretty quickly.
> 
> Edit: Oh yay, I didn't screw up, I stop the Increases after I finish this set of bias garter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i should go to bed - it isn't as though it is time. lol --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We did too. Yesterday was supposed to be 30 and it got to 35c and today 36c and very windy. Cool change nearly here.


37 yesterday, just over 35 today. Bu a few days in mid 20s again now. And even after that the highest is low 30s. Looks like we will be well into December before we get to the old 100.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh gosh, I am 40 pages behind! I was out last night with a group of friends. We always do a kris kringle and have a meal at one of our houses. We buy chicken, sliced turkey breast, ham, 3 salads and I cooked baked potatoes and another made a yummy dessert. We just total the price of our shopping and divide it by 5. So our 2 course dinner was $13. each. Good value and good fun. We ate outside as it was still very warm.

So I will have to skim through and not post too much so I can catch up with so much chatter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i should go to bed - it isn't as though it is time. lol --- sam


Sleep sounds good for you Sam- night night. Actually I wouldn't mind a sleep either- but at 5.30pm not recommended for sleeping tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> we will definitely need to see it when it is finished. how is carla? ---- sam


Marla? She's doing okay, just gets tired quickly but not doing to bad, as soon as she gets the phlegm out of her throat she'll feel much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am 40 pages behind! I was out last night with a group of friends. We always do a kris kringle and have a meal at one of our houses. We buy chicken, sliced turkey breast, ham, 3 salads and I cooked baked potatoes and another made a yummy dessert. We just total the price of our shopping and divide it by 5. So our 2 course dinner was $13. each. Good value and good fun. We ate outside as it was still very warm.
> 
> So I will have to skim through and not post too much so I can catch up with so much chatter.


That sounds great.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks like the lowest temperatures on earth are recorded in Antarctica but fortunately people don't live there.
> That -62 F is the lowest I've ever seen here & only that once. We uses to get lots of nights it went to -45 but not so much anymore, at least when it's that cold there's usually no wind.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_extreme_temperatures_in_Canada


 :sm06: Oh my goodness! Brrrrrr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you want to see clutter you should see my computer desk or my kitchen counter. --- sam


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so pretty.


I am making a shrug like the pink one , it will be bigger but hopefully ok


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you all so much re my friend Joan, I knew something was up since hadn't heard from her for a week. We emailed daily, miss her very much and have a lovely photo of her on my dresser. We shared so much together, but now she's reunited with her Bob, zooming along in a corvette.
> She had only been diagnosed a month ago, with stage 4 breast cancer, and a heart attack also. So sad. She leaves behind her beloved 2 kitties, and her sister and niece and nephew. Then Jimmy and Melissa, who will be devastated they were so close.
> I got a double whammy, the day our SIL passed, I got the news Joan was terminally sick, so 2 within a month is sitting heavily at present.
> Thank goodness for all of you lovely friends on the tea party, your cyber hugs are gratefully accepted.


Oh Fan, I am so sorry to read this news. Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Lol your stories of presents not being given, reminds me of the time I discovered Santa was my parents.
> I was about 8-9 years old, and heard them come into my room,and mum telling dad to drink the milk and eat the cookie left out. I pretended to be asleep, then waited until they had gone. I never told them until many years later, the magic was still there!
> Jumped out of bed and saw to my huge delight, a brand new bicycle. Great memories.


We bought the two older boys a snooker table one year and had it hidden under our bed ready to put together Christmas Eve . Come morning we realised we had forgotten about the snooker table . So I kept the boys busy while husband put the very large box in there room with a note saying oops nearly forgot signed Santa


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am making a shrug like the pink one , it will be bigger but hopefully ok


It will be great I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We bought the two older boys a snooker table one year and had it hidden under our bed ready to put together Christmas Eve . Come morning we realised we had forgotten about the snooker table . So I kept the boys busy while husband put the very large box in there room with a note saying oops nearly forgot signed Santa


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just noticed Dreamweaver was online, AND it is her Birthday!

*Happy Happy Day! And many more to come.*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed Dreamweaver was online, AND it is her Birthday!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day! And many more to come.*


Happy Birthday Jynx!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> And did you give him a punch in the arm? :sm09: :sm09: Love you to pieces Sonya. Oh, been meaning to say I just love your pillows in your avatar. One day I hope to do something like that. (Dreaming on....) About the pillow...did you put a pillow form in it or stuff it with fiber fill or what? I have a couple of pillow forms I want to knit covers for.


Told him I have a good left hook and not afraid to use it ( haven't got a clue what a left hook is but it sounds good) ????
I put a pillow form inside 
You are a great knitter Gwen I'm sure you could knit the pillow . It's just knit a row , purl a row using 2 strands of yarn . The annoying part is untangling the two colours every so often 
I used 3 colours at a time on this hat I've just finished don't think I will be so keen to do that again ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Told him I have a good left hook and not afraid to use it ( haven't got a clue what a left hook is but it sounds good) ????
> I put a pillow form inside
> You are a great knitter Gwen I'm sure you could knit the pillow . It's just knit a row , purl a row using 2 strands of yarn . The annoying part is untangling the two colours every so often
> I used 3 colours at a time on this hat I've just finished don't think I will be so keen to do that again ????


I love that hat! 
I agree, untangling is the worst part.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad the physiology helped, hope it makes you all better soon.
> 
> Melody, happy for you to get the dog back.
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful pattern Bonnie but like a lot of there patterns not very good instructions . I see lots of lovely patterns I like but I haven't tried to decipher any yet . Hopefully you can try it when ( and I mean when ) you have a little time to yourself to think 
We are having the opposite weather here very mild for this time of year up in double figures , but that means it's damp miserable and grey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I love that hat!
> I agree, untangling is the worst part.


Hello Kaye jo are you up late or awake very very early ?its 8.30am here


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Kaye jo are you up late or awake very very early ?its 8.30am here


Hi Sonja, late, just working on the red wrap, I'm in decrease mode now, working to the second tip, so hopefully I'll get it done tomorrow early, think I'm going to head to bed soon, but the decreasing is going pretty fast so I'll try to get a couple more rows in, the dogs are looking at me like I've lost my mind. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's 1:43am here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I think every little girl should have at least one pair of red shoes (even little boys). My oldest had red cowboy boots and red mary janes. Heck...I have red cowboy boots!


Quite a few year ago I saw an advert think advertising shampoo but what fascinated me was the red shoes the woman had on with blue jeans . So I went shopping and found some think it was love at first sight . Beatiful red leather shoes with a small bar low across the front and a high heel ( what was I thinking ) I never wear heels . After wearing them about 3 times and nearly kissing the floor , they were relegated to the back of the wardrobe along with the black high heeled boots and the over the knee boots I just had to have .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It's 1:43am here.


Up late then , hopefully you can have a lie in


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Up late then , hopefully you can have a lie in


A little bit of one, but not too much, dogs won't put up with it, lol, and Tuesday is our busy day, but I'm feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jynx.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think julie might enjoy this as i am sure the rest of you will. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=22979


What superb photography. I think I would like that last house - as long as I had someone to nip out and do the shopping! Thanks Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Well you have been a chatty bunch. Last check in there were 12 pages and tonight 51! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday. Got a lot done.
> I finished the shark blanket. GS will be so happy. His birthday is the 19th.
> Going to head back to read up.
> 
> Evelyn


It looks great Evelyn. A lovely gift


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i've heard one should wear red after 50. --- sam


Take a look at this Sam. That's me.

http://hopeeternal.wordpress.com/2008/02/12/warning-when-i-am-an-old-woman-i-shall-wear-purple-jenny-joseph/

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wow! That's where we are headed for the holidays, to the southern lakes area. We have flown over the mountains by helicopter, and
> landed on the glacier. It's awesome, you can see why it's called Middle Earth! Thank you for showing our tea party friends our fabulous landscapes.


You lucky, lucky girl. You're not staying in that house are you?? Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I love that hat!
> I agree, untangling is the worst part.


Thank you Kaye Jo thinking of knitting mittens to go with it just not sure what colour


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love that hat!
> I agree, untangling is the worst part.


I would agree full-heartedly with that, same with Intarsia work.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Told him I have a good left hook and not afraid to use it ( haven't got a clue what a left hook is but it sounds good) ????
> I put a pillow form inside
> You are a great knitter Gwen I'm sure you could knit the pillow . It's just knit a row , purl a row using 2 strands of yarn . The annoying part is untangling the two colours every so often
> I used 3 colours at a time on this hat I've just finished don't think I will be so keen to do that again ????


The perfect Christmas hat. I love it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> The perfect Christmas hat. I love it.


Thank you Angela


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gorgeous photos of "our" grandchildren from Kate and Tami. Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Still waiting for the temperature to drop to make things more comfortable. It is 9.30pm and still 30c..... Supposed to drop to 13c overnight so it will be a big change when it arrives.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & Gwen, both sweaters look great.


 :sm11: Agreed!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! & what accents you have????


Accent? I've not got an accent! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How are you feeling now Kate? Has that bug finally been chased away?


Believe it or not, not quite! I'm not feeling too bad, just weak.....and I don't do weak! Went to the supermarket this morning with DH & Caitlin and ended up coming out without half of what I went in for as I just couldn't make myself think any longer. Caitlin's now gone for a nap so I'm putting my feet up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad the physiology helped, hope it makes you all better soon.
> 
> Melody, happy for you to get the dog back.
> 
> ...


I haven't knitted that pattern, but I've got other Drops patterns and I find them quite confusing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I love the magic too . Used to get the icing sugar and flour out to make snowy foot prints with my wellingtons , one year middle son suggested that maybe Santa would like a beer instead of milk told him he was not to old to get coal in his sack :sm01:


 :sm24: LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think julie might enjoy this as i am sure the rest of you will. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=22979


Fabulous Sam, although it reinforced my resolution never to get into a helicopter!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yesterday Caitlin was a little over enthusiastic about 'giving us a twirl'! :sm09:


Aaaww, isnt she adorable! :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Anything from Drops takes a little interpretation!


I'm glad you find that too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not heard of them- maybe should look them up on youtube.


They are very good, Julie although I think they have changed their lead singer. They come from the Isle of Skye and are native gaelic speakers, so a lot of their music is in gaelic. It has almost become a tradition lately to play their version of Loch Lomond at the end of the night after a wedding - everyone gathers in a circle with the bride, groom and both sets of parents in the middle and everyone sings! Also near the end the circle closes in on the bridal party then pulls back before rushing at them again! There are various videos on Youtube if you put in Loch Lomond wedding, I just don't know how to do a link from Youtube. :sm12:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This tickled my sense of humour


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> how sad is that - and i complain abut the snow. i hope something turns up for this child and that he doesn't fall through the cracks. --- sam


Thank you, Sam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just seeing if I can use the new phone's camera:
> 
> It will be good if I can use that rather than replace the camera, for a while- the camera is 2006, i.e., seriously geriatric.


Your phone takes good photos, Julie! Your knitting, as always, is perfect!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have PT appointment this morning. Speaking of gansey.....(re: Julie's gansey in process)....it is finally cold enough....I do have a thin shirt on underneath to avoid itching.


Like wearing a work of art! Looks good on you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still waiting for the temperature to drop to make things more comfortable. It is 9.30pm and still 30c..... Supposed to drop to 13c overnight so it will be a big change when it arrives.


Well we are down to 24, going down to 15. 23 tomorrow.

Vicky has her graduation for her Masters in Clinical Education which David and I are going to with Brett and maybe Elizabeth- they haven't yet decided whether or not to take her. Sitting still for long periods is getting hard for her. Though she will have lots to watch and point at :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well you have been a chatty bunch. Last check in there were 12 pages and tonight 51! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday. Got a lot done.
> I finished the shark blanket. GS will be so happy. His birthday is the 19th.
> Going to head back to read up.
> 
> Evelyn


Looks great! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fabulous Sam, although it reinforced my resolution never to get into a helicopter!


And reinforced my resolution to go in one! Or maybe a small plane instead


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This tickled my sense of humour


Like it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now off to bed I go.
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Told him I have a good left hook and not afraid to use it ( haven't got a clue what a left hook is but it sounds good) ????
> I put a pillow form inside
> You are a great knitter Gwen I'm sure you could knit the pillow . It's just knit a row , purl a row using 2 strands of yarn . The annoying part is untangling the two colours every so often
> I used 3 colours at a time on this hat I've just finished don't think I will be so keen to do that again ????


That's lovely! :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very funny!



Lurker 2 said:


> This just came in from mjs- as a descendant of Clan MacDonald myself- I do love the bagpipes!
> 
> Donald MacDonald from the Scottish Highlands, went to study Law at a renowned and austere English university and was living in the hall of residence with all the other students there.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from physical therapy and oh my how much better already I feel. Will be going once a week for awhile. Did minor spine adjustments and to continue special exercises at home 3 times a day then apply ice pack. Purchased packs from them as they are quite large and I can use them either sitting in a chair/sofa or lying in bed. Therapist said my spine muscles were all "locked up" and he will be working to loosen them up. Like I said, even the bit today seemed to help tremendously.


So glad you got some relief, Gwen!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> He's home. My Deuce is home.????????????????❤❤❤❤


Aww...nice! How is he adjusting?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They say it here to Julie . Any one naughty gets coal instead of a present . Never heard of anyone actually getting coal , can just imagine what some children would think of that rather than a gadget of some kind :sm02:


My parents always said it too and so did I........ :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

EJS said:


> Well you have been a chatty bunch. Last check in there were 12 pages and tonight 51! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday. Got a lot done.
> I finished the shark blanket. GS will be so happy. His birthday is the 19th.
> Going to head back to read up.
> 
> Evelyn


That is so cute, Evelyn!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's lovely! :sm24:


Thank you Kate


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes! The temperature has dropped down to 21C at 11pm so far, much better for sleeping.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed Dreamweaver was online, AND it is her Birthday!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day! And many more to come.*


And a Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Jynx!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday, Jynx. This was taken prior to riding the Polar Express where the story us read and Santa comes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are very good, Julie although I think they have changed their lead singer. They come from the Isle of Skye and are native gaelic speakers, so a lot of their music is in gaelic. It has almost become a tradition lately to play their version of Loch Lomond at the end of the night after a wedding - everyone gathers in a circle with the bride, groom and both sets of parents in the middle and everyone sings! Also near the end the circle closes in on the bridal party then pulls back before rushing at them again! There are various videos on Youtube if you put in Loch Lomond wedding, I just don't know how to do a link from Youtube. :sm12:


I really must get around to checking them out- even the thought of the Bonnie Banks brings me to tears. Cousin Ian in Bearsden is a very dedicated learner of the Gaelic. How wonderful that it is their first language.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Your phone takes good photos, Julie! Your knitting, as always, is perfect!


And you, my dear, as always, are very kind- thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday, Jynx. This was taken prior to riding the Polar Express where the story us read and Santa comes.


I was scrolling up from below, and recognised these two instantly! Lovely to see them Rookie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was scrolling up from below, and recognised these two instantly! Lovely to see them Rookie.


They are at the perfect ages for Holiday Excitement!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad it wasn't too obvious then!


Not at all. My eyes were focused on the beautiful knitting! :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Quick check in here. I am on the way to the school. Do my hour this morning and then I have to go to pick up my grocery voucher. 

Deuce is such a treat. We had a good night. No messes and so well behaved. 

Gotta run. Check in later.????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to my exercise class this morning and don't know what happened but myshoulder is really painful...can hardly move it. Off to bed to see if I can ease it.


Bub's got shoulder trouble too. He got a cortisone shot a couple of months ago (had one before, about three years ago, which helped a lot), but this time it didn't do much. He's supposed go back in January if it doesn't improve by then.

Evelyn, your shark blanket looks wonderful!

Bonnie, I made a DROPS sweater (I think the original is written in Norwegian) for my BFF's GD, and it took some patience. I think that along with the translation issues, they seem to assume one knows "what to do." Often I had to read through a section a few times. The end result was beautiful, so worth it, though.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank Kaye Jo. I don't think I knit tight...Do you know of a brand needle that comes in 10.5 circular? I do have a DPNs I could use but they are cheap and grabby bamboo from China I got to first try to learn to use them. Yarn really drags on them. I may just have to go buy a good pair of DPNs. I do have a set of Karbonz DPNs but they don't have a 10.5 either. Off to give it a try. Again, thanks.


I have one metal and one bamboo. I'm not sure of the brand but I know I got them at Joann's.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday, Jynx. This was taken prior to riding the Polar Express where the story us read and Santa comes.


You have 2 cuties there Jeanette . Do they wake up very early on Christmas Day


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a flip phone before . Apparently by the end of March 2017 they can no longer be used here, will be obsolete????


I didn't know that. I wonder if it applies to Ontario.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to my exercise class this morning and don't know what happened but myshoulder is really painful...can hardly move it. Off to bed to see if I can ease it.


Hope it's better by now. I use Salonpas patches when my shoulder gives me trouble.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's a recipe for Egg Nog, for those in warmer climates. Or if you like milkshakes.
> 
> Egg Nog Recipe
> 12 eggs (size doesn't matter)
> ...


Sounds good but would have to cut the booze down some, I'm not much of a drinker????
I love the song Grandma Got run over by a reindeer ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well you have been a chatty bunch. Last check in there were 12 pages and tonight 51! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday. Got a lot done.
> I finished the shark blanket. GS will be so happy. His birthday is the 19th.
> Going to head back to read up.
> 
> Evelyn


Looks great. I may have to ask my GS if he'd like one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yep, I have heard this Recipe referred to as "panty remover" lol!


I thought that was gin????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No I've not done it- but I love it. But E is a fair way off 3 yet. But will save it that is for sure. And maybe in a couple of years I will find it!
> Drops patterns are wonderful- but to our way of thinking hard to follow. The chances of mistakes in the patter are extremely low, but hard to follow. However they are worth the effort if you can doit as they are so lovely.
> They are translated- but I think on top of that they are written in a different style to us and that is why we find them hard to follow.


I found some yarn in my stash, probably 30 yrs old????But not sure there's enough. I started an Entrechat with it last night & will look for suitable yarn for that one when I get to the city & try it after Christmas. What happened to me NOT buying any yarn????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We did too. Yesterday was supposed to be 30 and it got to 35c and today 36c and very windy. Cool change nearly here.


Wow! We are only about 50C below that ????????. -19 here this morning but a howling wind again so with wind chill we are a balmy -28, that's almost a heat wave to what we've had????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Told him I have a good left hook and not afraid to use it ( haven't got a clue what a left hook is but it sounds good) ????
> I put a pillow form inside
> You are a great knitter Gwen I'm sure you could knit the pillow . It's just knit a row , purl a row using 2 strands of yarn . The annoying part is untangling the two colours every so often
> I used 3 colours at a time on this hat I've just finished don't think I will be so keen to do that again ????


That looks great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a beautiful pattern Bonnie but like a lot of there patterns not very good instructions . I see lots of lovely patterns I like but I haven't tried to decipher any yet . Hopefully you can try it when ( and I mean when ) you have a little time to yourself to think
> We are having the opposite weather here very mild for this time of year up in double figures , but that means it's damp miserable and grey


I hate the damp grey weather, so depressing having no sun. At least when it's cold here the skies are bright & sunny most of the time. I couldn't live in that dreary cloud!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Accent? I've not got an accent! :sm09:


I knew that was coming????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Believe it or not, not quite! I'm not feeling too bad, just weak.....and I don't do weak! Went to the supermarket this morning with DH & Caitlin and ended up coming out without half of what I went in for as I just couldn't make myself think any longer. Caitlin's now gone for a nap so I'm putting my feet up.


Seems like that is quite the bug, I hope it says on your side of "the pond". Get better soon. 
GD was here yesterday, she's had a dry cough for probably a month, now she's blowing her nose every 5 minutes & coughing something terrible. Poor kid. I sure hope she doesn't share with us


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This tickled my sense of humour


???????????? that's great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday, Jynx. This was taken prior to riding the Polar Express where the story us read and Santa comes.


They are so cute! Growing up fast.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really must get around to checking them out- even the thought of the Bonnie Banks brings me to tears. Cousin Ian in Bearsden is a very dedicated learner of the Gaelic. How wonderful that it is their first language.


My Dads mom & her siblings all spoke Gaelic, Dad used to say they always spoke it on the phone so no one else could listen in on the party line????????
Not sure why they had phones way back in the 50's, we never had a phone until after my Dad died in 1964, Mm was nervous not having a phone.
I wish she had lived long enough for me to know & learn from her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub's got shoulder trouble too. He got a cortisone shot a couple of months ago (had one before, about three years ago, which helped a lot), but this time it didn't do much. He's supposed go back in January if it doesn't improve by then.
> 
> Evelyn, your shark blanket looks wonderful!
> 
> Bonnie, I made a DROPS sweater (I think the original is written in Norwegian) for my BFF's GD, and it took some patience. I think that along with the translation issues, they seem to assume one knows "what to do." Often I had to read through a section a few times. The end result was beautiful, so worth it, though.


Through talking to people with shoulder trouble, I've come to a conclusion. My DH had his rotator cuff torn when he was in the trench, had it fixed 6 months later, when his lungs were recovered enough for anesthetic. He's never had a pain in it since.
Mine gave trouble for years before the repair & still causes trouble. The others I've talked to say the same.
If they think Bubs is torn (& they can't really tell by ultrasound or MRI, I had both & didn't show the tear) he should push for a fix soon or will have trouble the rest of his life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know that. I wonder if it applies to Ontario.


Not sure but I thought across Canada- re flip phones obsolete next year.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I must apologise to the people on the Christmas card exchange have been sick for 2 weeks now sent DH to pay office with cards and box for Mary when I asked how much it all was he told me and I said for the cards too? He said no just the box the cards had postage after I screamed inside my head I said no they didn't I told you some of them were for over seas. So I'm sorry just got then back in the mail to you all yesterday when I went the Dr again. This time they gave me steroids and antibiotic last time (2weeks ago) said it was a virus nothing they could do. Hoping to start feeling better soon. Dr told me to stay home today from work and give meds24 hours. Ear infection, sinus infection and cough.

I am supervising DH putting plastic On the Windows to help with drafts. We have New Windows but being in the open west and north still gets drafty in an old farm house.

Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise on the Drops pattern, I think I'll get some yarn & try after Christmas 
Just get my butt in gear.
I made the Turtles, they are really good, too good, in fact???? Dipped them in chocolate last night, now need to get all this stuff put away. I did I Cuban lunch cups, almond bark, date balls & these, will put a lot of it on trays to give away. Best if it's not in my house for long????????

This afternooon I'm going to attempt to make Sneakers for Sunday supper. I'll pop them in the freezer . 
Addison comes again tomorrow, we are nvited out for supper tomorrow night, .Thurday we are thinking of going to the city, Friday is the kids Christmas concert in the afternoon & Saturday the kids come again & stay over, Sunday I'm having Christmas for DS2 before he goes back to work, Monday we are invited to the Church Christmas party & Wed another Christmas party.. good grief, we go a month with nothing & now it's a whirlwind ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen --- sam

http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/Options_Interchangeable_Rainbow_Wood_Circular_Knitting_Needle_Tips__DKPNDETIPWD.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like so much fun. ---- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I am 40 pages behind! I was out last night with a group of friends. We always do a kris kringle and have a meal at one of our houses. We buy chicken, sliced turkey breast, ham, 3 salads and I cooked baked potatoes and another made a yummy dessert. We just total the price of our shopping and divide it by 5. So our 2 course dinner was $13. each. Good value and good fun. We ate outside as it was still very warm.
> 
> So I will have to skim through and not post too much so I can catch up with so much chatter.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I had an interesting experience this morning. I contacted an neighbor to take me to get the voucher. I hadn't heard from Greg if he would be able to get me. So I go in and he my voucher. I look up and see this person. I knew in my heart who it was. It was her. This girl. So I left and went out to get in the neighbors car. Lo and behold I see Gregs car. So I March over to him knock on the window and he puts it down. I said natasha is in there isn't she. He's like yes. I said I know I saw her. I said you brought her didn't you. He says yes. I said oh so that's the reason you couldn't bring me. He's like no. She was hanging out with Nate (a mutual friend). I said well he's not here. He said no I dropped him off. I said ok. Whatever. I said well you can drop her off and come pick me up after that. I need to go to the store and exchange a gift for Gage. He said ok I have to go home and let the dogs out and I will be there.

I have to say I was blown away. I know I said I have made a decision to take care of myself and Gage and leave Greg to his own devices. But it has been hard the last 2 or 3 days. I know that I am in the position I am in and doing what I have to do because of Greg and his decisions. 

I am trying my best to come to grips with the fact that I don't think it can ever be the same.
I still love him but I don't think he loves me. That hurts.

Sorry everyone. ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo thinking of knitting mittens to go with it just not sure what colour


The beauty of it is that you could knit of of each color to go with if you really wanted to, not that you want to, but you could. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Believe it or not, not quite! I'm not feeling too bad, just weak.....and I don't do weak! Went to the supermarket this morning with DH & Caitlin and ended up coming out without half of what I went in for as I just couldn't make myself think any longer. Caitlin's now gone for a nap so I'm putting my feet up.


So who is easier to shop with, Caitlin or DH? lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well I had an interesting experience this morning. I contacted an neighbor to take me to get the voucher. I hadn't heard from Greg if he would be able to get me. So I go in and he my voucher. I look up and see this person. I knew in my heart who it was. It was her. This girl. So I left and went out to get in the neighbors car. Lo and behold I see Gregs car. So I March over to him knock on the window and he puts it down. I said natasha is in there isn't she. He's like yes. I said I know I saw her. I said you brought her didn't you. He says yes. I said oh so that's the reason you couldn't bring me. He's like no. She was hanging out with Nate (a mutual friend). I said well he's not here. He said no I dropped him off. I said ok. Whatever. I said well you can drop her off and come pick me up after that. I need to go to the store and exchange a gift for Gage. He said ok I have to go home and let the dogs out and I will be there.
> 
> I have to say I was blown away. I know I said I have made a decision to take care of myself and Gage and leave Greg to his own devices. But it has been hard the last 2 or 3 days. I know that I am in the position I am in and doing what I have to do because of Greg and his decisions.
> 
> ...


Sending you love and a hug. A broken heart takes time to mend and yours is getting broken over and over. I know you hoped he would change but he is showing his true colors. God Bless You and keep you in his loving arms.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sending you love and a hug. A broken heart takes time to mend and yours is getting broken over and over. I know you hoped he would change but he is showing his true colors. God Bless You and keep you in his loving arms.


Thank you so much Daralene. I am holding it together as best as I can. I don't want Gage seeing me cry anymore. Or Greg for that matter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I've been absent. Just wiped out flat and finally coming back. Every time I thought I had this cold whipped it came back with a vengeance. Today is the first day I've done any work in a long time. Finally felt like doing a little knitting last night and did about 2 rows. Had to rip most of the Mermaid Tail out as with being sick I misinterpreted the directions and didn't do the decreases. Thought I could get away with leaving it big but decided part of the beauty is the shape, not just a big bag. LOL Well, got some much needed cleaning up done and now on to knitting. I was so ahead on Christmas and now I am sooooo behind. Amazing how this cold is knocking everyone for a loop and all over the world from what I've seen on here. Stay healthy and at the first signs, take something, whatever your remedy is, don't wait till you have it as then it is too late. Get it at the first inkling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you so much Daralene. I am holding it together as best as I can. I don't want Gage seeing me cry anymore. Or Greg for that matter.


I know my mother must have been strong for me too Mel. I was a baby when dad left her so she might have had the luxury of me not really being aware. In later years she told me we were lucky he left us. I know it was so hard in the beginning as she shared with me the struggle she had. The details are different, but I know the heartbreak is the same. I think having me made her stronger during this time because she knew she had to keep going for me, as you are for Gage. Nothing easy about this, but I promise you, you will find a strength within you that you didn't know you had. You won't know where it comes from but it comes from above and fills you. May you feel it soon. It is the strength of the Mother Tigress.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Very wise advice Daralene, when you're faced with having to cope with life's struggles, you find inner strength and you just get on and do what you have to, to take care of your loved one. 
I had to do it for my mother, slightly different scenario. She was left alone after dad passed, and wasn't able to cope due to onset of dementia so I, her only child, had to step up and help her, role reversal completely. I don't have children so it was very challenging but I pulled on inner strength and did it, surprising myself at what I accomplished. Melody you have all of us, to help you when you need to vent, we are with you girl, all the way! bless you.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We bought the two older boys a snooker table one year and had it hidden under our bed ready to put together Christmas Eve . Come morning we realised we had forgotten about the snooker table . So I kept the boys busy while husband put the very large box in there room with a note saying oops nearly forgot signed Santa


Love it, It's so much fun reading what folks have done to bring the magic for the children. When my cousins children were small we were with them one Easter, and we did a trail of talcum powder footprints round the bedrooms to the front door. It backfired because the children were too scared to leave their rooms thinking a giant bunny was in the house. Oops!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are sweet Poledra but I don't think I would get it done. I'm going to call the only LYS and see if they by any chance have it. I can always just use my crappy DPNs. Again thank you!


Poledra65 said:


> If you were close enough, I have about 6 pair. I can throw a pair in the mail tomorrow, if you would have time to get it knit. I like DPN's but I only have 10's or 11's, no 101/2.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dreamweaver!!!????


Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed Dreamweaver was online, AND it is her Birthday!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day! And many more to come.*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now I simply LOVE the hat! I've wanted to do that shape hat and I have done the color work before so could give it a go again. Great colors!


Swedenme said:


> Told him I have a good left hook and not afraid to use it ( haven't got a clue what a left hook is but it sounds good) ????
> I put a pillow form inside
> You are a great knitter Gwen I'm sure you could knit the pillow . It's just knit a row , purl a row using 2 strands of yarn . The annoying part is untangling the two colours every so often
> I used 3 colours at a time on this hat I've just finished don't think I will be so keen to do that again ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't feel bad liz - i don't even have one. --- sam


I've never felt the need to have one. I only got mine when my mom was in hospital and I could be reached if I wasn't home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wet, miserable and gray here today to but not cold already up to 50. Had a miserable night too last night health wise. I still periodically get this frantic itching on my left arm & hand. It started about 1 a.m. this morning. I took 1 of my zyrtec as a usually do at night and it did help one bit. Took a second zyrted (double the dosage) and finally about 3 it eased up. I keep lotion on my arms so not dry skin. Just horrible itching. Wish I could figure out what triggers it. Went and slept in the guest room so as not to disturb DH. Didn't get up until 12:30 then so behind in my stuff to do. Have an awful sinus headache.

=[=l'\


Swedenme said:


> It's a beautiful pattern Bonnie but like a lot of there patterns not very good instructions . I see lots of lovely patterns I like but I haven't tried to decipher any yet . Hopefully you can try it when ( and I mean when ) you have a little time to yourself to think
> We are having the opposite weather here very mild for this time of year up in double figures , but that means it's damp miserable and grey


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> You lucky, lucky girl. You're not staying in that house are you?? Have a wonderful time.


Thank you, no we don't get to stay there, but have seen Peter Jacksons house and similar ones from a boat on Lake Wakatipu in Queenstown.
We are staying in an apartment in Queenstown for a week over the holidays. It's a wonderful place and we go there every year for past 12 years to unwind and see natures splendour.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Love it, It's so much fun reading what folks have done to bring the magic for the children. When my cousins children were small we were with them one Easter, and we did a trail of talcum powder footprints round the bedrooms to the front door. It backfired because the children were too scared to leave their rooms thinking a giant bunny was in the house. Oops!


definitely an oops moment but something to laugh about later :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok crochet folks - here is the goto gift for next year. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-owl-super-scarf-free-pattern-video?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=eb8d826bc0-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-eb8d826bc0-60616885


Cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I alway wore high heels up until my late 30s-early 40. I loved heels....heck I just loved shoes....but never wore flats or flip flops. Now I wear athletic shoes, maybe small wedge type (more like thicker soles so not flat), and my flip flops. Rarely wear my boot but do sometimes. Guess I got the shoe thing from my mom as twice a year she would go to the shoe sale at this one very nice shoe store in town and buy 7 or 8 pairs at once. It was also the only place she bought our shoes.


Swedenme said:


> Quite a few year ago I saw an advert think advertising shampoo but what fascinated me was the red shoes the woman had on with blue jeans . So I went shopping and found some think it was love at first sight . Beatiful red leather shoes with a small bar low across the front and a high heel ( what was I thinking ) I never wear heels . After wearing them about 3 times and nearly kissing the floor , they were relegated to the back of the wardrobe along with the black high heeled boots and the over the knee boots I just had to have .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sending you love and a hug. A broken heart takes time to mend and yours is getting broken over and over. I know you hoped he would change but he is showing his true colors. God Bless You and keep you in his loving arms.


Well said Daralene. Lots of love and hugs from me too Mel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have always loved this poem!!!


angelam said:


> Take a look at this Sam. That's me.
> 
> http://hopeeternal.wordpress.com/2008/02/12/warning-when-i-am-an-old-woman-i-shall-wear-purple-jenny-joseph/
> 
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Chucked outloud over this.


Swedenme said:


> This tickled my sense of humour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now I simply LOVE the hat! I've wanted to do that shape hat and I have done the color work before so could give it a go again. Great colors!


Thank you . I've been wanting to knit this hat for a while too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So adorable! I loved the story The Polar Express. Enjoyed the movie too.


RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday, Jynx. This was taken prior to riding the Polar Express where the story us read and Santa comes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Love it, It's so much fun reading what folks have done to bring the magic for the children. When my cousins children were small we were with them one Easter, and we did a trail of talcum powder footprints round the bedrooms to the front door. It backfired because the children were too scared to leave their rooms thinking a giant bunny was in the house. Oops!


That is hysterical. You have to love it, even if it did backfire. One of those stories that can be told through the generations.

Fan, yes, that strength comes from somewhere when we really need it. The situations may be similar or totally different, but they are the times that bring us to our knees. I saw this first in someone when their husband confessed he was gay and had been carrying on with many partners for years. All this while she paid for his education to become, of all things, a psychologist. He used her for a bank essentially, and tore her self-esteem down while doing it. She never gave in and just showed strength. I know she had her weak moments that she shared with me, but ultimately it was her strength and the strength we don't even know we have that showed up. She and my mother both set an example for me. I am amazed by women all the time and the strength I see in them. We help each other through the weak moments, cry together, nurture each other, and then rise up again stronger and more determined than ever.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't worry about the cards Pup Lover/Dawn. Stuff happens. Do hope you get well soon though! When is your Christmas break start? This Friday is the last day for school here in Athens.


Pup lover said:


> I must apologise to the people on the Christmas card exchange have been sick for 2 weeks now sent DH to pay office with cards and box for Mary when I asked how much it all was he told me and I said for the cards too? He said no just the box the cards had postage after I screamed inside my head I said no they didn't I told you some of them were for over seas. So I'm sorry just got then back in the mail to you all yesterday when I went the Dr again. This time they gave me steroids and antibiotic last time (2weeks ago) said it was a virus nothing they could do. Hoping to start feeling better soon. Dr told me to stay home today from work and give meds24 hours. Ear infection, sinus infection and cough.
> 
> I am supervising DH putting plastic On the Windows to help with drafts. We have New Windows but being in the open west and north still gets drafty in an old farm house.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What are Cuban lunch cups? I'm going to try to do cookies and candy this weekend.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the advise on the Drops pattern, I think I'll get some yarn & try after Christmas
> Just get my butt in gear.
> I made the Turtles, they are really good, too good, in fact???? Dipped them in chocolate last night, now need to get all this stuff put away. I did I Cuban lunch cups, almond bark, date balls & these, will put a lot of it on trays to give away. Best if it's not in my house for long????????
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Fabulous Sam, although it reinforced my resolution never to get into a helicopter!


Getting into a helicopter is a scary but unique experience, different feeling to a plane due to manoeuvre ability. But the views you get
soon belay the fear and you have a wonderful experience from it. I'm a wuss at times too, and was very scared but it was so amazing I soon forgot to be scared and loved it, and wanted to do it all over again. I've done a few gondola rides up hillsides and that's scary too, and similar to being in a helicopter, with the weightless feeling and glass all around the capsule. 
These kind of challenges are what makes life exciting! and leave amazing memories to treasure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam...I wasn't clear enough...I need the short size 10.5 circular. I actually have the one you sent the link for but for a 16" cable it is a bit long. ????


thewren said:


> gwen --- sam
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/Options_Interchangeable_Rainbow_Wood_Circular_Knitting_Needle_Tips__DKPNDETIPWD.html


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think julie might enjoy this as i am sure the rest of you will. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=22979


Just beautiful. Thank you, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow! That's where we are headed for the holidays, to the southern lakes area. We have flown over the mountains by helicopter, and
> landed on the glacier. It's awesome, you can see why it's called Middle Earth! Thank you for showing our tea party friends our fabulous landscapes.


You live in a beautiful country.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren wrote:
ok crochet folks - here is the goto gift for next year. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-owl-super-scarf-free-pattern-video?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=eb8d826bc0-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-eb8d826bc0-60616885

Sam, I love the rice crispy Christmas trees on that site. Sounds like an easy and quick thing to do to put on the table for each guest. Think I'll do that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry you are having to come to grips with this Melody. You deserve someone that will treat you so much better. I know it is painful for you but you are a strong young woman and will get through this. Sending you lots of prayers and hugs.


gagesmom said:


> Well I had an interesting experience this morning. I contacted an neighbor to take me to get the voucher. I hadn't heard from Greg if he would be able to get me. So I go in and he my voucher. I look up and see this person. I knew in my heart who it was. It was her. This girl. So I left and went out to get in the neighbors car. Lo and behold I see Gregs car. So I March over to him knock on the window and he puts it down. I said natasha is in there isn't she. He's like yes. I said I know I saw her. I said you brought her didn't you. He says yes. I said oh so that's the reason you couldn't bring me. He's like no. She was hanging out with Nate (a mutual friend). I said well he's not here. He said no I dropped him off. I said ok. Whatever. I said well you can drop her off and come pick me up after that. I need to go to the store and exchange a gift for Gage. He said ok I have to go home and let the dogs out and I will be there.
> 
> I have to say I was blown away. I know I said I have made a decision to take care of myself and Gage and leave Greg to his own devices. But it has been hard the last 2 or 3 days. I know that I am in the position I am in and doing what I have to do because of Greg and his decisions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wet, miserable and gray here today to but not cold already up to 50. Had a miserable night too last night health wise. I still periodically get this frantic itching on my left arm & hand. It started about 1 a.m. this morning. I took 1 of my zyrtec as a usually do at night and it did help one bit. Took a second zyrted (double the dosage) and finally about 3 it eased up. I keep lotion on my arms so not dry skin. Just horrible itching. Wish I could figure out what triggers it. Went and slept in the guest room so as not to disturb DH. Didn't get up until 12:30 then so behind in my stuff to do.
> =[=l'\


If it happens mainly in winter, then you need more humidity. I am very sensitive and as soon as the heat goes on DH needs to put the humidifier on for me or I am scratching and can't sleep. Hope it is something that simple.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> You live in a beautiful country.


We sure do, and you know so many Kiwis go travelling the world but have never seen much of our own country.
We are very lucky to live in such a fabulous place, with so much wild beauty out there.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> No disrespect received, Liz. I was simply trying to share a little more about Tim and his circumstances in daily living. Nothing hurtful was even apparent nor seen.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm19: :sm19:


I'm so glad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Anything from Drops takes a little interpretation!


You're right about that. I've had some problems.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wet, miserable and gray here today to but not cold already up to 50. Had a miserable night too last night health wise. I still periodically get this frantic itching on my left arm & hand. It started about 1 a.m. this morning. I took 1 of my zyrtec as a usually do at night and it did help one bit. Took a second zyrted (double the dosage) and finally about 3 it eased up. I keep lotion on my arms so not dry skin. Just horrible itching. Wish I could figure out what triggers it. Went and slept in the guest room so as not to disturb DH. Didn't get up until 12:30 then so behind in my stuff to do.
> =[=l'\


Sorry to hear about the itching Gwen but glad you managed to get some sleep


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish this was it but it has happened even the summer heat and we run a humidifier in our bedroom. Thanks for the thought though.


Cashmeregma said:


> If it happens mainly in winter, then you need more humidity. I am very sensitive and as soon as the heat goes on DH needs to put the humidifier on for me or I am scratching and can't sleep. Hope it is something that simple.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually work on the principle of something warm, but sometimes icing is recommended. Hope you get relief quickly.


Thanks, Julie, but I have 2 torn rotator cuffs and I know one of them will only be fixed by surgery and that's the one that's giving me so much pain. It's not too bad today though. I think I'll be careful when I go to exercise.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we are down to 24, going down to 15. 23 tomorrow.
> 
> Vicky has her graduation for her Masters in Clinical Education which David and I are going to with Brett and maybe Elizabeth- they haven't yet decided whether or not to take her. Sitting still for long periods is getting hard for her. Though she will have lots to watch and point at :sm02:


Margaret, congratulations to Vicky, a big accomplishment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, what a precious pic, seems to show each of their adorable personalities.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well you have been a chatty bunch. Last check in there were 12 pages and tonight 51! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday. Got a lot done.
> I finished the shark blanket. GS will be so happy. His birthday is the 19th.
> Going to head back to read up.
> 
> Evelyn


Cute blanket. GS will love it for sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yep, I have heard this Recipe referred to as "panty remover" lol!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, healing energy sent your way.
Jinx, Happy Birthday. Miss you on KTP.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just noticed Dreamweaver was online, AND it is her Birthday!
> 
> *Happy Happy Day! And many more to come.*


Happy Birthday from me too. Hope you're having a wonderful day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Told him I have a good left hook and not afraid to use it ( haven't got a clue what a left hook is but it sounds good) ????
> I put a pillow form inside
> You are a great knitter Gwen I'm sure you could knit the pillow . It's just knit a row , purl a row using 2 strands of yarn . The annoying part is untangling the two colours every so often
> I used 3 colours at a time on this hat I've just finished don't think I will be so keen to do that again ????


That is very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Take a look at this Sam. That's me.
> 
> http://hopeeternal.wordpress.com/2008/02/12/warning-when-i-am-an-old-woman-i-shall-wear-purple-jenny-joseph/
> 
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I love it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Dreamweaver. ????????????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My new avatar is a picture of 2 of the many desserts at the big brother/big sister association Christmas party. The cupcakes were decorated to look like Santa's hat. The cupcake liner looked like Santa's coat and belt. Too darn cute. Also there was a plate of gingerbread. Some big ones to represent the big brothers and some little ones to represent the little brothers. (Kids)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This tickled my sense of humour


Made me laugh too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday, Jynx. This was taken prior to riding the Polar Express where the story us read and Santa comes.


Two cuties!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope it's better by now. I use Salonpas patches when my shoulder gives me trouble.


I have Salonpas but for some reason, I haven't used them. I must check again but I think there was a warning on the package that meant I couldn't use them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I had an interesting experience this morning. I contacted an neighbor to take me to get the voucher. I hadn't heard from Greg if he would be able to get me. So I go in and he my voucher. I look up and see this person. I knew in my heart who it was. It was her. This girl. So I left and went out to get in the neighbors car. Lo and behold I see Gregs car. So I March over to him knock on the window and he puts it down. I said natasha is in there isn't she. He's like yes. I said I know I saw her. I said you brought her didn't you. He says yes. I said oh so that's the reason you couldn't bring me. He's like no. She was hanging out with Nate (a mutual friend). I said well he's not here. He said no I dropped him off. I said ok. Whatever. I said well you can drop her off and come pick me up after that. I need to go to the store and exchange a gift for Gage. He said ok I have to go home and let the dogs out and I will be there.
> 
> I have to say I was blown away. I know I said I have made a decision to take care of myself and Gage and leave Greg to his own devices. But it has been hard the last 2 or 3 days. I know that I am in the position I am in and doing what I have to do because of Greg and his decisions.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize, Mel. You need friendly ears to listen and we're here for that. I'm so sorry you're going through this with Greg.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been absent. Just wiped out flat and finally coming back. Every time I thought I had this cold whipped it came back with a vengeance. Today is the first day I've done any work in a long time. Finally felt like doing a little knitting last night and did about 2 rows. Had to rip most of the Mermaid Tail out as with being sick I misinterpreted the directions and didn't do the decreases. Thought I could get away with leaving it big but decided part of the beauty is the shape, not just a big bag. LOL Well, got some much needed cleaning up done and now on to knitting. I was so ahead on Christmas and now I am sooooo behind. Amazing how this cold is knocking everyone for a loop and all over the world from what I've seen on here. Stay healthy and at the first signs, take something, whatever your remedy is, don't wait till you have it as then it is too late. Get it at the first inkling.


Have missed you. I'm sorry that you've been under the weather. Hope you've gotten rid of the bug. Too bad about the Mermaid Tail. Are you back on track now?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wet, miserable and gray here today to but not cold already up to 50. Had a miserable night too last night health wise. I still periodically get this frantic itching on my left arm & hand. It started about 1 a.m. this morning. I took 1 of my zyrtec as a usually do at night and it did help one bit. Took a second zyrted (double the dosage) and finally about 3 it eased up. I keep lotion on my arms so not dry skin. Just horrible itching. Wish I could figure out what triggers it. Went and slept in the guest room so as not to disturb DH. Didn't get up until 12:30 then so behind in my stuff to do. Have an awful sinus headache.
> 
> =[=l'\


The itching must make you so uncomfortable. Has the doctor said anything about it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I alway wore high heels up until my late 30s-early 40. I loved heels....heck I just loved shoes....but never wore flats or flip flops. Now I wear athletic shoes, maybe small wedge type (more like thicker soles so not flat), and my flip flops. Rarely wear my boot but do sometimes. Guess I got the shoe thing from my mom as twice a year she would go to the shoe sale at this one very nice shoe store in town and buy 7 or 8 pairs at once. It was also the only place she bought our shoes.


I wore heels until a couple of years ago. Still have them and wonder what to do with them. Some of them are like new. The heels I wear now are about 2". I haven't worn my high-heeled boots in ages. Afraid of falling now. :sm13: When I was a teen, I used to go to Buffalo to buy my shoes and always bought a purse to match.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Whew, I'm caught up. Am going to wrap a few gifts now. Back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are at the perfect ages for Holiday Excitement!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not at all. My eyes were focused on the beautiful knitting! :sm24:


Just the darning in to go, now! Thanks! ooops, I think I am referring to the wrong gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Quick check in here. I am on the way to the school. Do my hour this morning and then I have to go to pick up my grocery voucher.
> 
> Deuce is such a treat. We had a good night. No messes and so well behaved.
> 
> Gotta run. Check in later.????


Life will be enriched by having him- nothing like unconditional loving.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I must apologise to the people on the Christmas card exchange have been sick for 2 weeks now sent DH to pay office with cards and box for Mary when I asked how much it all was he told me and I said for the cards too? He said no just the box the cards had postage after I screamed inside my head I said no they didn't I told you some of them were for over seas. So I'm sorry just got then back in the mail to you all yesterday when I went the Dr again. This time they gave me steroids and antibiotic last time (2weeks ago) said it was a virus nothing they could do. Hoping to start feeling better soon. Dr told me to stay home today from work and give meds24 hours. Ear infection, sinus infection and cough.
> 
> I am supervising DH putting plastic On the Windows to help with drafts. We have New Windows but being in the open west and north still gets drafty in an old farm house.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for all.


Hope you are all better soon, Dawn. Not a great time to be sick with all the extras to do. No worries about the cards.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been absent. Just wiped out flat and finally coming back. Every time I thought I had this cold whipped it came back with a vengeance. Today is the first day I've done any work in a long time. Finally felt like doing a little knitting last night and did about 2 rows. Had to rip most of the Mermaid Tail out as with being sick I misinterpreted the directions and didn't do the decreases. Thought I could get away with leaving it big but decided part of the beauty is the shape, not just a big bag. LOL Well, got some much needed cleaning up done and now on to knitting. I was so ahead on Christmas and now I am sooooo behind. Amazing how this cold is knocking everyone for a loop and all over the world from what I've seen on here. Stay healthy and at the first signs, take something, whatever your remedy is, don't wait till you have it as then it is too late. Get it at the first inkling.


Hope you are all better soon. Not a great time to be sick when these so many extra things to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My Dads mom & her siblings all spoke Gaelic, Dad used to say they always spoke it on the phone so no one else could listen in on the party line????????
> Not sure why they had phones way back in the 50's, we never had a phone until after my Dad died in 1964, Mm was nervous not having a phone.
> I wish she had lived long enough for me to know & learn from her.


 :sm24: That would have been something special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I had an interesting experience this morning. I contacted an neighbor to take me to get the voucher. I hadn't heard from Greg if he would be able to get me. So I go in and he my voucher. I look up and see this person. I knew in my heart who it was. It was her. This girl. So I left and went out to get in the neighbors car. Lo and behold I see Gregs car. So I March over to him knock on the window and he puts it down. I said natasha is in there isn't she. He's like yes. I said I know I saw her. I said you brought her didn't you. He says yes. I said oh so that's the reason you couldn't bring me. He's like no. She was hanging out with Nate (a mutual friend). I said well he's not here. He said no I dropped him off. I said ok. Whatever. I said well you can drop her off and come pick me up after that. I need to go to the store and exchange a gift for Gage. He said ok I have to go home and let the dogs out and I will be there.
> 
> I have to say I was blown away. I know I said I have made a decision to take care of myself and Gage and leave Greg to his own devices. But it has been hard the last 2 or 3 days. I know that I am in the position I am in and doing what I have to do because of Greg and his decisions.
> 
> ...


I am sure we are all feeling for you, Mel, in this predicament.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I alway wore high heels up until my late 30s-early 40. I loved heels....heck I just loved shoes....but never wore flats or flip flops. Now I wear athletic shoes, maybe small wedge type (more like thicker soles so not flat), and my flip flops. Rarely wear my boot but do sometimes. Guess I got the shoe thing from my mom as twice a year she would go to the shoe sale at this one very nice shoe store in town and buy 7 or 8 pairs at once. It was also the only place she bought our shoes.


I don't wear heels anymore, just too uncomfortable. My DH teases me by calling me Imelda(as in Marcos, the Philippine First Lady who had 100's of pairs) I'm not hard on shoes so have some that are 30+ years old & probably have about 40 pairs total including sandals. I do wear boots lots.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What are Cuban lunch cups? I'm going to try to do cookies and candy this weekend.


They are really hard????????

3 cups chocolate chips
1.5 cups butterscotch chips
Melt & add
2 pounds unsalted peanuts
1 large bag potatoe chips(200 gym/ 8 ounces) crushed.

Mix & put in small muffin cups. Makes lots, depending on the size of your muffin cup papers

My oldest sons fav.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sorry you are having to come to grips with this Melody. You deserve someone that will treat you so much better. I know it is painful for you but you are a strong young woman and will get through this. Sending you lots of prayers and hugs.


Well said, Gwen

Hope the itch goes away soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I wore heels until a couple of years ago. Still have them and wonder what to do with them. Some of them are like new. The heels I wear now are about 2". I haven't worn my high-heeled boots in ages. Afraid of falling now. :sm13: When I was a teen, I used to go to Buffalo to buy my shoes and always bought a purse to match.


Would you believe that I wore clogs most of the time and thick warm lace up boots when the winter came till I was about 18 . never been a shoe or bag/ purse sort of person . Definitley a tomboy much to my mothers dismay who always tried to dress me in dresses and pink knitted cardigans with Pom Poms on . I can still see those dreaded cardigans in my head . Ashamed to say I definitley did not appreciate those hand knitted cardigans when I was little . Maybe if they hadn't been so pink and without the dreaded Pom poms


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've had a miserable migraine today so not got a lot done. I need to make a quick trip to town but have been just sitting here.
The wind is "blowing a hooley" as Kate would say, not really wanting to go out. Better put on my big girl panties & get to it????
DH is off to Meadow Lake to meet DS, he left his car at the airport but did it take the booster pack & after a week so cold, he will need a boost when he gets off the plane. Usually he carries the booster all winter but forgot. DH wanted to go up there to the sports shop anyway.

I got my goodies packaged up for give so that one small job off my plate. 
Need to go to the bank for some cash to include with some small gifts, then I can finish the wrapping & clean up that mess. I had all my wrapping stuff huge gift bag & on the top shelf in a closet. When I picked it down the side went out of the bag & I have a big mess, thought I would just leave the mess til I get everything wrapped & then find s way to store what's left.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday, Jynx. This was taken prior to riding the Polar Express where the story us read and Santa comes.


Two lovely girls- and one very excited looking one!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My Dads mom & her siblings all spoke Gaelic, Dad used to say they always spoke it on the phone so no one else could listen in on the party line????????
> Not sure why they had phones way back in the 50's, we never had a phone until after my Dad died in 1964, Mm was nervous not having a phone.
> I wish she had lived long enough for me to know & learn from her.


We also got a phone after Dad died in 1971.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I must apologise to the people on the Christmas card exchange have been sick for 2 weeks now sent DH to pay office with cards and box for Mary when I asked how much it all was he told me and I said for the cards too? He said no just the box the cards had postage after I screamed inside my head I said no they didn't I told you some of them were for over seas. So I'm sorry just got then back in the mail to you all yesterday when I went the Dr again. This time they gave me steroids and antibiotic last time (2weeks ago) said it was a virus nothing they could do. Hoping to start feeling better soon. Dr told me to stay home today from work and give meds24 hours. Ear infection, sinus infection and cough.
> 
> I am supervising DH putting plastic On the Windows to help with drafts. We have New Windows but being in the open west and north still gets drafty in an old farm house.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for all.


Don't you just love it when you explain something clearly and they just don't take it in. Just what David would likely do. Do you treat them like kids and get them to repeat it back or like an adult? I've got David to repeat back what I said and then he goes off and does something different. I of course never do anything like that. :sm01:
Now if I was sending him to buy yarn or whatever I would realise that I needed to write it down as I know he wouldn't get it (just like if he sends me to get something for working on the house he needs to give me very accurate details). Thats expected it the simple things that anyone should be able to follow that are frustrating.

Do hope the meds help and you are soon feeling fit and healthy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the advise on the Drops pattern, I think I'll get some yarn & try after Christmas
> Just get my butt in gear.
> I made the Turtles, they are really good, too good, in fact???? Dipped them in chocolate last night, now need to get all this stuff put away. I did I Cuban lunch cups, almond bark, date balls & these, will put a lot of it on trays to give away. Best if it's not in my house for long????????
> 
> ...


If you are leaving the drops pattern until after Christmas maybe I could do it too. The we can work out issues together. Will be too big for now for Elizabeth but get next (or even the following) winters knitting started.

This morning I started the little shrug that Sonya posted recently


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I had an interesting experience this morning. I contacted an neighbor to take me to get the voucher. I hadn't heard from Greg if he would be able to get me. So I go in and he my voucher. I look up and see this person. I knew in my heart who it was. It was her. This girl. So I left and went out to get in the neighbors car. Lo and behold I see Gregs car. So I March over to him knock on the window and he puts it down. I said natasha is in there isn't she. He's like yes. I said I know I saw her. I said you brought her didn't you. He says yes. I said oh so that's the reason you couldn't bring me. He's like no. She was hanging out with Nate (a mutual friend). I said well he's not here. He said no I dropped him off. I said ok. Whatever. I said well you can drop her off and come pick me up after that. I need to go to the store and exchange a gift for Gage. He said ok I have to go home and let the dogs out and I will be there.
> 
> I have to say I was blown away. I know I said I have made a decision to take care of myself and Gage and leave Greg to his own devices. But it has been hard the last 2 or 3 days. I know that I am in the position I am in and doing what I have to do because of Greg and his decisions.
> 
> ...


Oh Mel How hard it must be for you. It one thing to know in your head that things are over- but the heart takes so much longer to catch up. And maybe it never will fully catch up, but slowly over time it will begin to move on. And in the mean time all we can is be here to listen to you and give you virtual hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been absent. Just wiped out flat and finally coming back. Every time I thought I had this cold whipped it came back with a vengeance. Today is the first day I've done any work in a long time. Finally felt like doing a little knitting last night and did about 2 rows. Had to rip most of the Mermaid Tail out as with being sick I misinterpreted the directions and didn't do the decreases. Thought I could get away with leaving it big but decided part of the beauty is the shape, not just a big bag. LOL Well, got some much needed cleaning up done and now on to knitting. I was so ahead on Christmas and now I am sooooo behind. Amazing how this cold is knocking everyone for a loop and all over the world from what I've seen on here. Stay healthy and at the first signs, take something, whatever your remedy is, don't wait till you have it as then it is too late. Get it at the first inkling.


Glad you are feeling better. Think how far behind you would be if you hadn't been ahead already. If I got sick now and couldn't knit I would be very stuck. Not sure I have time to get everything done now (and I have started the shrug for Elizabeth which wasn't in my plans until Sonya posted it).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I know my mother must have been strong for me too Mel. I was a baby when dad left her so she might have had the luxury of me not really being aware. In later years she told me we were lucky he left us. I know it was so hard in the beginning as she shared with me the struggle she had. The details are different, but I know the heartbreak is the same. I think having me made her stronger during this time because she knew she had to keep going for me, as you are for Gage. Nothing easy about this, but I promise you, you will find a strength within you that you didn't know you had. You won't know where it comes from but it comes from above and fills you. May you feel it soon. It is the strength of the Mother Tigress.


When asked about how she managed being left with 9 children under 16 Mums answer was a simple 'i had no choice I just had to'. She found a strength she never expected- and Mel you can do the same. Just concentrate on you and Gage (I know easier said than done). But as Daralene said strength we never knew we had comes when we most need it- especially when it affects someone we love like our kids.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been absent. Just wiped out flat and finally coming back. Every time I thought I had this cold whipped it came back with a vengeance. Today is the first day I've done any work in a long time. Finally felt like doing a little knitting last night and did about 2 rows. Had to rip most of the Mermaid Tail out as with being sick I misinterpreted the directions and didn't do the decreases. Thought I could get away with leaving it big but decided part of the beauty is the shape, not just a big bag. LOL Well, got some much needed cleaning up done and now on to knitting. I was so ahead on Christmas and now I am sooooo behind. Amazing how this cold is knocking everyone for a loop and all over the world from what I've seen on here. Stay healthy and at the first signs, take something, whatever your remedy is, don't wait till you have it as then it is too late. Get it at the first inkling.


Sorry to hear that you haven't been well Daralene hope you are finally over the worst of it . Husbands not very well here, he has practically slept the last 4 days away . Started with a very bad headache and feeling sick he's barely moved from the couch says he feels a bit better this evening

Hope by now you are back on track with your mermaid tail


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you want dish towels - check these out. --- sam

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55783220&media=BE161213&eid=6FC6EBED5C1FDA38C685A9D6D0D46743D3E10C97202F4F116B3326A3D8C374B6&elink=1--DishtowelSet&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE161213&utm_content=1--DishtowelSet


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, no we don't get to stay there, but have seen Peter Jacksons house and similar ones from a boat on Lake Wakatipu in Queenstown.
> We are staying in an apartment in Queenstown for a week over the holidays. It's a wonderful place and we go there every year for past 12 years to unwind and see natures splendour.


Lovely spot to unwind.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had a miserable migraine today so not got a lot done. I need to make a quick trip to town but have been just sitting here.
> The wind is "blowing a hooley" as Kate would say, not really wanting to go out. Better put on my big girl panties & get to it????
> DH is off to Meadow Lake to meet DS, he left his car at the airport but did it take the booster pack & after a week so cold, he will need a boost when he gets off the plane. Usually he carries the booster all winter but forgot. DH wanted to go up there to the sports shop anyway.
> 
> ...


A miserable migraine is a very good reason to not bother pulling up your big girl panties.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have 2 cuties there Jeanette . Do they wake up very early on Christmas Day


They didn't last year, but maybe this year.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday, Jynx. This was taken prior to riding the Polar Express where the story us read and Santa comes.


Gorgeous girls!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute the desserts were. Did Gage get a big brother? I hope so. It would be so good for not only him but you.


gagesmom said:


> My new avatar is a picture of 2 of the many desserts at the big brother/big sister association Christmas party. The cupcakes were decorated to look like Santa's hat. The cupcake liner looked like Santa's coat and belt. Too darn cute. Also there was a plate of gingerbread. Some big ones to represent the big brothers and some little ones to represent the little brothers. (Kids)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wet, miserable and gray here today to but not cold already up to 50. Had a miserable night too last night health wise. I still periodically get this frantic itching on my left arm & hand. It started about 1 a.m. this morning. I took 1 of my zyrtec as a usually do at night and it did help one bit. Took a second zyrted (double the dosage) and finally about 3 it eased up. I keep lotion on my arms so not dry skin. Just horrible itching. Wish I could figure out what triggers it. Went and slept in the guest room so as not to disturb DH. Didn't get up until 12:30 then so behind in my stuff to do. Have an awful sinus headache.
> 
> =[=l'\


Hope the headache shifts and that the itching stays away. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yea....don't scratch it. Really ticked me off too. Obviously he has never had itching so severe it makes you frantic. My headache is better now but of course I was so out of it I went back to bed only two hours after getting up and slept until 5 p.m. DH is fixing supper tonight; hamburgers, oven fries, and baked beans from a can. I am so hungry and really appreciate him doing this. All I've accomplished is sweeping the kitchen, living room, and dining room and putting down fresh puppy pads. Oh well....at least I'm feeling better now. 


budasha said:


> The itching must make you so uncomfortable. Has the doctor said anything about it?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, healing energy sent your way.
Daralene, healing energy sent your way.
I took 500 mg Naproxen before I got up this morning. Not that cold, in the 60's, but cloudy, low atmospheric pressure. Didn't walk Maya but made enchilada casserole (couldn't make last night as DH forgot cheese), and went to library. Have sangha tonight. We changed how we do it. Instead of 20 min. sitting, stretch, short reading, 20 min. sit; we do 30 min. sit, stretch, reading, share about reading. I like it better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie you have saved my buns! I am definitely going to make these for the family get together. I take ityou just let them harden again. Do you refrigerate them? I'm going to the grocery store tomorrow and get all the ingredients. *question*...are the unsalted peanuts just in jars/cans or are you shelling fresh peanuts? I take it that the 2 lbs = 4 cups. I am so glad I asked what Cuban Cups were; started not too thinking they were something like the cuban sandwiches...LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> They are really hard????????
> 
> 3 cups chocolate chips
> 1.5 cups butterscotch chips
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you each of you for your kind words support and out right love. I am in tears reading all your comments. I have said before and will say again. We may have never met but we all have a bond and a love for eachother that I am so grateful and blessed to have found in this bunch. You mean the world to me and I give thanks for each of you daily. ☺????❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We are still on the list waiting for Gage to get his big brother. We are in the system now do we get invited to the monthly outings. Last night was the first time to go to one. 

I bawled my heart out in the hallway for half an hour last night when we arrived. Just overwhelmed. 

I am looking forward to Gage getting his big brother and forming a bond☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam! Copied and saved!


thewren said:


> you want dish towels - check these out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55783220&media=BE161213&eid=6FC6EBED5C1FDA38C685A9D6D0D46743D3E10C97202F4F116B3326A3D8C374B6&elink=1--DishtowelSet&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE161213&utm_content=1--DishtowelSet


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope I don't bombard you all with pictures of Deuce. But here he is passed out on the floor at my feet. ????????????
He is spoiled. I got him a squeaky ball at the Walmart today and I went to Jodis a bit ago. She had a bone for my boy.☺????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Melody, Our pets are a very important part of our family, and they don't hurt us like our fellow humans do with their words and actions.
A pet is a great comfort in times of stress, you can tell them your troubles and they will love you back unconditionally.
It's lovely to see your Deuce, thank you for sharing your photos of him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't know if this will work. Shared on my Facebook page . Link works fo rme if that is any guide https://www.facebook.com/BeingScottish/photos/a.10150942196208559.436927.77178318558/10154815538893559/?type=3&theater


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I hope I don't bombard you all with pictures of Deuce. But here he is passed out on the floor at my feet. ????????????
> He is spoiled. I got him a squeaky ball at the Walmart today and I went to Jodis a bit ago. She had a bone for my boy.☺????


Deuce looks like his quite at home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know if this will work. Shared on my Facebook page . Link works fo rme if that is any guide https://www.facebook.com/BeingScottish/photos/a.10150942196208559.436927.77178318558/10154815538893559/?type=3&theater


Cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we are down to 24, going down to 15. 23 tomorrow.
> 
> Vicky has her graduation for her Masters in Clinical Education which David and I are going to with Brett and maybe Elizabeth- they haven't yet decided whether or not to take her. Sitting still for long periods is getting hard for her. Though she will have lots to watch and point at :sm02:


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Here are Luke and Caitlin all dressed up to go to the Golf Club Christmas party today! They were told that Santa was going to arrive in a helicopter which was going to land on the roof (no, not really, for all of you who were getting excited....LOL) so they were told to listen for the bang - what happened to listening for the sleigh bells? Obviously too tame for the modern child! After Santa left Luke was desperate for his Grandpa to rush outside with him so he could see Santa taking off! Try explaining that one! We delayed him long enough that he was willing to believe that Santa had already gone, although he wasn't too pleased with his tardy grandpa!


Such an adorable pair, Kate!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Thank you all so much re my friend Joan, I knew something was up since hadn't heard from her for a week. We emailed daily, miss her very much and have a lovely photo of her on my dresser. We shared so much together, but now she's reunited with her Bob, zooming along in a corvette.
> She had only been diagnosed a month ago, with stage 4 breast cancer, and a heart attack also. So sad. She leaves behind her beloved 2 kitties, and her sister and niece and nephew. Then Jimmy and Melissa, who will be devastated they were so close.
> I got a double whammy, the day our SIL passed, I got the news Joan was terminally sick, so 2 within a month is sitting heavily at present.
> Thank goodness for all of you lovely friends on the tea party, your cyber hugs are gratefully accepted.


Hugs for you Fan, you have been hit with a lot. I miss Joan's posts.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> In loving memory of Msvette Joan, gone from this earth but always in our hearts RIP.


Lovely photo and nice tribute to Joan.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely photo and nice tribute to Joan.


April thank you, it's so hard no seeing Joan's emails each day. Another lady we were in touch with via KP who lives in Philadelphia 
Is in contact with me and it was she who told me about Joan. She managed to contact Jimmy and found out from him what happened.
We are both terribly sad as you can imagine, but Mary Lou and I are keeping the friendship going and supporting each other through the sadness.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> DD took Arriana to a children's Christmas party yesterday. When I hadn't heard how it went, I sent her a text last evening. Her reply?Fantastic! She even stood by Santa's knee for a photo. With a smile! My little one is finally starting to come out of her shell.


Such a sweetie!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday, Jynx. This was taken prior to riding the Polar Express where the story us read and Santa comes.


Awe, they are so cute!!! I want to ride the Polar Express!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought that was gin????????


LOL! Tequila makes her clothes fall off, or so the song goes. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I must apologise to the people on the Christmas card exchange have been sick for 2 weeks now sent DH to pay office with cards and box for Mary when I asked how much it all was he told me and I said for the cards too? He said no just the box the cards had postage after I screamed inside my head I said no they didn't I told you some of them were for over seas. So I'm sorry just got then back in the mail to you all yesterday when I went the Dr again. This time they gave me steroids and antibiotic last time (2weeks ago) said it was a virus nothing they could do. Hoping to start feeling better soon. Dr told me to stay home today from work and give meds24 hours. Ear infection, sinus infection and cough.
> 
> I am supervising DH putting plastic On the Windows to help with drafts. We have New Windows but being in the open west and north still gets drafty in an old farm house.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for all.


I sure hope that the meds do the job and you start feeling better. Husbands, what can you do, lolol he tried. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been absent. Just wiped out flat and finally coming back. Every time I thought I had this cold whipped it came back with a vengeance. Today is the first day I've done any work in a long time. Finally felt like doing a little knitting last night and did about 2 rows. Had to rip most of the Mermaid Tail out as with being sick I misinterpreted the directions and didn't do the decreases. Thought I could get away with leaving it big but decided part of the beauty is the shape, not just a big bag. LOL Well, got some much needed cleaning up done and now on to knitting. I was so ahead on Christmas and now I am sooooo behind. Amazing how this cold is knocking everyone for a loop and all over the world from what I've seen on here. Stay healthy and at the first signs, take something, whatever your remedy is, don't wait till you have it as then it is too late. Get it at the first inkling.


Oh no, I hope you are finally feeling much better and don't have anymore setbacks. Too bad you had to rip back on the Mermaid, it happens though, especially when one isn't feeling well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't you just love it when you explain something clearly and they just don't take it in. Just what David would likely do. Do you treat them like kids and get them to repeat it back or like an adult? I've got David to repeat back what I said and then he goes off and does something different. I of course never do anything like that. :sm01:
> Now if I was sending him to buy yarn or whatever I would realise that I needed to write it down as I know he wouldn't get it (just like if he sends me to get something for working on the house he needs to give me very accurate details). Thats expected it the simple things that anyone should be able to follow that are frustrating.
> 
> Do hope the meds help and you are soon feeling fit and healthy.


It used to drive me crazy when my boys were at home, I would tell them throw the clothes in the dryer, little did I know you have to add & turn it on!????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> If you are leaving the drops pattern until after Christmas maybe I could do it too. The we can work out issues together. Will be too big for now for Elizabeth but get next (or even the following) winters knitting started.
> 
> This morning I started the little shrug that Sonya posted recently


Sounds good, hopefully I can find some suitable yarn , I'm not using the recommended alpaca as DIL will throw it in the washer & dryer with everything else


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Told him I have a good left hook and not afraid to use it ( haven't got a clue what a left hook is but it sounds good) ????
> I put a pillow form inside
> You are a great knitter Gwen I'm sure you could knit the pillow . It's just knit a row , purl a row using 2 strands of yarn . The annoying part is untangling the two colours every so often
> I used 3 colours at a time on this hat I've just finished don't think I will be so keen to do that again ????


Love, love the hat Sonja!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that you haven't been well Daralene hope you are finally over the worst of it . Husbands not very well here, he has practically slept the last 4 days away . Started with a very bad headache and feeling sick he's barely moved from the couch says he feels a bit better this evening
> 
> Hope by now you are back on track with your mermaid tail


I hope he's better soon, do you think it's a flu or worsening of his heart problems?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds good, hopefully I can find some suitable yarn , I'm not using the recommended alpaca as DIL will throw it in the washer & dryer with everything else


Boys.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie you have saved my buns! I am definitely going to make these for the family get together. I take ityou just let them harden again. Do you refrigerate them? I'm going to the grocery store tomorrow and get all the ingredients. *question*...are the unsalted peanuts just in jars/cans or are you shelling fresh peanuts? I take it that the 2 lbs = 4 cups. I am so glad I asked what Cuban Cups were; started not too thinking they were something like the cuban sandwiches...LOL


I just buy a big bag of shelled nuts, it would take forever to shell that many. They harden up as they cool, don't have to keep in the fridge but that makes them ready quicker.

The are called Cuban lunch cups because we used to have a chocolate bar called that & this tastes very similar.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, congrats to Vicky on finishing her Masters. What an accomplishment & with a new baby too.
Melody, I'm glad you've got Big Brothers & other things to help you. Have you put you name in for a Christmas hamper at your local Salvation Army or whoever looks after such things in your community, I'm sure you would qualify?
I took some drugs, the headache is better but not gone, I hope it's gone soon, I'm sick if this


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Pup lover said:


> I must apologise to the people on the Christmas card exchange have been sick for 2 weeks now sent DH to pay office with cards and box for Mary when I asked how much it all was he told me and I said for the cards too? He said no just the box the cards had postage after I screamed inside my head I said no they didn't I told you some of them were for over seas. So I'm sorry just got then back in the mail to you all yesterday when I went the Dr again. This time they gave me steroids and antibiotic last time (2weeks ago) said it was a virus nothing they could do. Hoping to start feeling better soon. Dr told me to stay home today from work and give meds24 hours. Ear infection, sinus infection and cough.
> 
> I am supervising DH putting plastic On the Windows to help with drafts. We have New Windows but being in the open west and north still gets drafty in an old farm house.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for all.


Oh, Puplover, sometimes communication gets scrambled! Sorry about your cards, but we all understand. They will be appreciated whenever they arrive! Please feel better! Hugs and prayers for you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Well I had an interesting experience this morning. I contacted an neighbor to take me to get the voucher. I hadn't heard from Greg if he would be able to get me. So I go in and he my voucher. I look up and see this person. I knew in my heart who it was. It was her. This girl. So I left and went out to get in the neighbors car. Lo and behold I see Gregs car. So I March over to him knock on the window and he puts it down. I said natasha is in there isn't she. He's like yes. I said I know I saw her. I said you brought her didn't you. He says yes. I said oh so that's the reason you couldn't bring me. He's like no. She was hanging out with Nate (a mutual friend). I said well he's not here. He said no I dropped him off. I said ok. Whatever. I said well you can drop her off and come pick me up after that. I need to go to the store and exchange a gift for Gage. He said ok I have to go home and let the dogs out and I will be there.
> 
> I have to say I was blown away. I know I said I have made a decision to take care of myself and Gage and leave Greg to his own devices. But it has been hard the last 2 or 3 days. I know that I am in the position I am in and doing what I have to do because of Greg and his decisions.
> 
> ...


Hugs and prayers for you, Mel.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been absent. Just wiped out flat and finally coming back. Every time I thought I had this cold whipped it came back with a vengeance. Today is the first day I've done any work in a long time. Finally felt like doing a little knitting last night and did about 2 rows. Had to rip most of the Mermaid Tail out as with being sick I misinterpreted the directions and didn't do the decreases. Thought I could get away with leaving it big but decided part of the beauty is the shape, not just a big bag. LOL Well, got some much needed cleaning up done and now on to knitting. I was so ahead on Christmas and now I am sooooo behind. Amazing how this cold is knocking everyone for a loop and all over the world from what I've seen on here. Stay healthy and at the first signs, take something, whatever your remedy is, don't wait till you have it as then it is too late. Get it at the first inkling.


Feel better, Daralene!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Tequila makes her clothes fall off, or so the song goes. lol


That's hilarious, reminds me of my mother when I bought her a tequila Margarita on her 80th birthday, she loved it asked for another,
then tried to stand and giggling she said oh my knees are numb from the neck down! Her name was Margaret lol!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Very wise advice Daralene, when you're faced with having to cope with life's struggles, you find inner strength and you just get on and do what you have to, to take care of your loved one.
> I had to do it for my mother, slightly different scenario. She was left alone after dad passed, and wasn't able to cope due to onset of dementia so I, her only child, had to step up and help her, role reversal completely. I don't have children so it was very challenging but I pulled on inner strength and did it, surprising myself at what I accomplished. Melody you have all of us, to help you when you need to vent, we are with you girl, all the way! bless you.


Well said, Daralene and Fan.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am picking up my Christmas hamper on Thursday. ☺


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, congratulations to Vicky, a big accomplishment.


A wonderful achievement for Vicky, and her supportive family!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Dont' be sorry Melody, that's gotta hurt pretty bad!


gagesmom said:


> Well I had an interesting experience this morning. I contacted an neighbor to take me to get the voucher. I hadn't heard from Greg if he would be able to get me. So I go in and he my voucher. I look up and see this person. I knew in my heart who it was. It was her. This girl. So I left and went out to get in the neighbors car. Lo and behold I see Gregs car. So I March over to him knock on the window and he puts it down. I said natasha is in there isn't she. He's like yes. I said I know I saw her. I said you brought her didn't you. He says yes. I said oh so that's the reason you couldn't bring me. He's like no. She was hanging out with Nate (a mutual friend). I said well he's not here. He said no I dropped him off. I said ok. Whatever. I said well you can drop her off and come pick me up after that. I need to go to the store and exchange a gift for Gage. He said ok I have to go home and let the dogs out and I will be there.
> 
> I have to say I was blown away. I know I said I have made a decision to take care of myself and Gage and leave Greg to his own devices. But it has been hard the last 2 or 3 days. I know that I am in the position I am in and doing what I have to do because of Greg and his decisions.
> 
> ...


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

thewren said:


> you want dish towels - check these out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55783220&media=BE161213&eid=6FC6EBED5C1FDA38C685A9D6D0D46743D3E10C97202F4F116B3326A3D8C374B6&elink=1--DishtowelSet&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE161213&utm_content=1--DishtowelSet


Thanks for posting this! Going to try making one.

I am in the card exchange and have been receiving beautiful cards and today's cards had an extra in them. One had a cute crocheted wreath ornament and the other a pretty lace sleigh attached to a ribbon I think it will be a great book mark.

I haven't done alot of knitting since I last posted pics of my projects.

Today I worked on making paper ornaments to hang on my wall and use on cards. It was a lot of fun. I would post a pic of them but I think next yr when I do the card exchange again I will be way ahead of the game using the ornaments on my cards.

Its getting so close to Christmas it seems like I might never be ready.

Wishing good health to everyone!

And I feel for gagesmom. Been there and done that and it seemed the hardest thing I went through in my life at the time. I did find a good man and we. Have been married for many years now. I am thankful that I am no longer with the first man that broke my heart. I am hoping for something good to happen for gagesmom too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love it, It's so much fun reading what folks have done to bring the magic for the children. When my cousins children were small we were with them one Easter, and we did a trail of talcum powder footprints round the bedrooms to the front door. It backfired because the children were too scared to leave their rooms thinking a giant bunny was in the house. Oops!


Oh no! LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, the Architexture wrap is blocking, I'll get pictures when it's done, it's too dark down there to get good picks. Whew! Now I have a hat to do, and that's most everything that has to be mailed soon, I need to do the wrap for my brothers mom and finish my niece's scarf, but I can take those when I go to Cheyenne on the 23rd and drop the off. 
I feel so much relief just getting that pinned down. 
Okay, I need to get something to drink and get the hank of yarn wound so I can get the hat done, fortunately that won't take long, I hope, it's for my BFF's sister who lives with their mom, she's a steeler fan so I'll do it in a black and yellow hand spun that I have, she'll love it. lol
and get caught up here while I'm at it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are sweet Poledra but I don't think I would get it done. I'm going to call the only LYS and see if they by any chance have it. I can always just use my crappy DPNs. Again thank you!


Not a problem, but if they don't have any, just let me know and I'll send you out a pair for the next time you might need them, I seriously have about 6 pair, don't know what it is about that size, but boy do I have more than my fair share.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yea....don't scratch it. Really ticked me off too. Obviously he has never had itching so severe it makes you frantic. My headache is better now but of course I was so out of it I went back to bed only two hours after getting up and slept until 5 p.m. DH is fixing supper tonight; hamburgers, oven fries, and baked beans from a can. I am so hungry and really appreciate him doing this. All I've accomplished is sweeping the kitchen, living room, and dining room and putting down fresh puppy pads. Oh well....at least I'm feeling better now.


Didn't he give you any tests? Sounds like you might have an allergy to something.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It used to drive me crazy when my boys were at home, I would tell them throw the clothes in the dryer, little did I know you have to add & turn it on!????????


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's hilarious, reminds me of my mother when I bought her a tequila Margarita on her 80th birthday, she loved it asked for another,
> then tried to stand and giggling she said oh my knees are numb from the neck down! Her name was Margaret lol!


How funny that must have been.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am picking up my Christmas hamper on Thursday. ☺


Good for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Went to my exercise class this morning and don't know what happened but myshoulder is really painful...can hardly move it. Off to bed to see if I can ease it.


Hope you are better tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I thought I might like to try working with dishie yarn and make towel. Looked at pattern, called for 760 yes. Each skein had 190 yards at something like $3/skein and I wanted stripe so that would be 1 skein of a different color. Not worth it to me. Am I missing something?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Girlfriend:"So, Johnny, what did you do today?"
Johnny: "I changed a light bulb."
Girlfriend: "That's all you did today?"
Johnny: "Yes, and I decided to film it."

this should settle once and for all the question - how many men does it take to screw in a light bulb. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really must get around to checking them out- even the thought of the Bonnie Banks brings me to tears. Cousin Ian in Bearsden is a very dedicated learner of the Gaelic. How wonderful that it is their first language.


Odd that I don't understand it but the words still move me. Or perhaps not odd! Music appeals universally!

Several pages behind here! We went to the motorcycle group breakfast this morning and I bought Bub breakfast for his birthday. He has cake here. Then I went to work and got through a good bit (I'm trying to finish the current task by Thursday so I have Friday off!).

Also happy birthday to Jynx!

I finished the headband and am making another out of the leftover yarn from my Gansey. The wool/silk is so soft and smooth! It runs through my fingers like butter. When I am ready to get more yarn, I'll keep an eye out for a sale. I also found a pair of mitts that I made a long time ago out of sock yarn that I really like. Wish I could identify the yarn but it was years ago. I don't think I wrote out the pattern where I'd have noted it. Oh well. There's a lot of nice yarn out there!

Need to finish reading.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooh that's what I call VERTIGO!makes me feel woozy just watching the video.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Through talking to people with shoulder trouble, I've come to a conclusion. My DH had his rotator cuff torn when he was in the trench, had it fixed 6 months later, when his lungs were recovered enough for anesthetic. He's never had a pain in it since.
> Mine gave trouble for years before the repair & still causes trouble. The others I've talked to say the same.
> If they think Bubs is torn (& they can't really tell by ultrasound or MRI, I had both & didn't show the tear) he should push for a fix soon or will have trouble the rest of his life.


Yes, I agree. He doesn't want surgery (who would?!), but will need to see the doc in January for sure and I suspect that will need discussing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now I simply LOVE the hat! I've wanted to do that shape hat and I have done the color work before so could give it a go again. Great colors!


Sonja, it's great! Did you just knit a tube and do three needle bind off or did you sew it across?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover & Daralene, hope y'all are feeling better soon. Not good to be sick any time but now is especially inconvenient.

Mel, big hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just realized what time it is...off to bed for me. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am picking up my Christmas hamper on Thursday. ☺


That's great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> Girlfriend:"So, Johnny, what did you do today?"
> Johnny: "I changed a light bulb."
> Girlfriend: "That's all you did today?"
> Johnny: "Yes, and I decided to film it."
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Love, love the hat Sonja!


Thank you April


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he's better soon, do you think it's a flu or worsening of his heart problems?


Don't think it's the flu . He just seemed to be in pain down the right side of his head and feeling sick . Last night he seemed to feeling better will see how he is today when he wakes up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, congrats to Vicky on finishing her Masters. What an accomplishment & with a new baby too.
> Melody, I'm glad you've got Big Brothers & other things to help you. Have you put you name in for a Christmas hamper at your local Salvation Army or whoever looks after such things in your community, I'm sure you would qualify?
> I took some drugs, the headache is better but not gone, I hope it's gone soon, I'm sick if this


Hope you are having a good nights sleep Bonnie and wake up pain free

Margaret I too would like to say congratulations to Vicky for getting her masters


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, it's great! Did you just knit a tube and do three needle bind off or did you sew it across?


No I never thought about it till I had already started but that's what I'm going to do next time I knit one 
This one I just knit and seamed the 2 sides


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

My 5 year old great grandson loves dinner rolls. I think it is almost his favorite food. After Thanksgiving dinner I sent a bag of rolls home with the family. Aidan ate by far the majority of them. A couple of weeks ago, they came over to help us and when Aidan walked in the door, he asked if I had any rolls. No I didn't. The next time he came over, I had a pan of rolls for him and he really ate his share. Did share a few with the rest of us here but not at his home. Today he came over again and I had rolls for him. He walked in and asked for rolls before he gave me a hug. I had rolls and he ate 5 or 6 during the afternoon., I sent the rest of the bag of rolls home with him and they didn't make it home. I have seen the silly boy turn down ice cream, cookies, and other goodies but never rolls. Guess who will be making a lot of rolls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love it angelam - maybe that is why i stay up so late - and sleep late in the morning. age does allow you to get away with a great deal. --- sam



angelam said:


> Take a look at this Sam. That's me.
> 
> http://hopeeternal.wordpress.com/2008/02/12/warning-when-i-am-an-old-woman-i-shall-wear-purple-jenny-joseph/
> 
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's a great ride kate - you should try it. --- sam



KateB said:


> Fabulous Sam, although it reinforced my resolution never to get into a helicopter!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday dreamweaver - we miss seeing you at the table once in a while. --- sam


sugarsugar said:


> And a Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute grandchildren jeanette - they look excited. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday, Jynx. This was taken prior to riding the Polar Express where the story us read and Santa comes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

'in the trench'? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Through talking to people with shoulder trouble, I've come to a conclusion. My DH had his rotator cuff torn when he was in the trench, had it fixed 6 months later, when his lungs were recovered enough for anesthetic. He's never had a pain in it since.
> Mine gave trouble for years before the repair & still causes trouble. The others I've talked to say the same.
> If they think Bubs is torn (& they can't really tell by ultrasound or MRI, I had both & didn't show the tear) he should push for a fix soon or will have trouble the rest of his life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy dawn - hope you are feeling fine in a day's time. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> I must apologise to the people on the Christmas card exchange have been sick for 2 weeks now sent DH to pay office with cards and box for Mary when I asked how much it all was he told me and I said for the cards too? He said no just the box the cards had postage after I screamed inside my head I said no they didn't I told you some of them were for over seas. So I'm sorry just got then back in the mail to you all yesterday when I went the Dr again. This time they gave me steroids and antibiotic last time (2weeks ago) said it was a virus nothing they could do. Hoping to start feeling better soon. Dr told me to stay home today from work and give meds24 hours. Ear infection, sinus infection and cough.
> 
> I am supervising DH putting plastic On the Windows to help with drafts. We have New Windows but being in the open west and north still gets drafty in an old farm house.
> 
> Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would be easier with dp needles - those really short circulars i find really difficult to use - maybe my hands are too big. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam...I wasn't clear enough...I need the short size 10.5 circular. I actually have the one you sent the link for but for a 16" cable it is a bit long. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dogs are wonderful melody - just running my hands through their fur and i feel better. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I hope I don't bombard you all with pictures of Deuce. But here he is passed out on the floor at my feet. ????????????
> He is spoiled. I got him a squeaky ball at the Walmart today and I went to Jodis a bit ago. She had a bone for my boy.☺????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are very cute. what a lot of knitting. --- sam



darowil said:


> Don't know if this will work. Shared on my Facebook page . Link works fo rme if that is any guide https://www.facebook.com/BeingScottish/photos/a.10150942196208559.436927.77178318558/10154815538893559/?type=3&theater


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Merry Christmas to all and Happy Birthday, Jynx. This was taken prior to riding the Polar Express where the story us read and Santa comes.


Gorgeous girls! :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to bub - hope he had a good day. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Odd that I don't understand it but the words still move me. Or perhaps not odd! Music appeals universally!
> 
> Several pages behind here! We went to the motorcycle group breakfast this morning and I bought Bub breakfast for his birthday. He has cake here. Then I went to work and got through a good bit (I'm trying to finish the current task by Thursday so I have Friday off!).
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now i really should go to bed. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought that was gin????????


Yes thats what I have heard.... LOL. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! We are only about 50C below that ????????. -19 here this morning but a howling wind again so with wind chill we are a balmy -28, that's almost a heat wave to what we've had????


 :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sending you love and a hug. A broken heart takes time to mend and yours is getting broken over and over. I know you hoped he would change but he is showing his true colors. God Bless You and keep you in his loving arms.


And ditto from me. Stay strong Mel. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Love it, It's so much fun reading what folks have done to bring the magic for the children. When my cousins children were small we were with them one Easter, and we did a trail of talcum powder footprints round the bedrooms to the front door. It backfired because the children were too scared to leave their rooms thinking a giant bunny was in the house. Oops!


Oh gosh! Poor kids being frightened! Funny story though. :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds good, hopefully I can find some suitable yarn , I'm not using the recommended alpaca as DIL will throw it in the washer & dryer with everything else


I certainly won't be using alpaca either that's for sure.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It used to drive me crazy when my boys were at home, I would tell them throw the clothes in the dryer, little did I know you have to add & turn it on!????????


I know that one! When you complain the answer is always, "You never said...." :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are really hard????????
> 
> 3 cups chocolate chips
> 1.5 cups butterscotch chips
> ...


They sound yummy and easy too.

I am going to give this recipe a try.... Mars bar Christmas crackles...... http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/mars-bar-christmas-crackles-L20239.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> Girlfriend:"So, Johnny, what did you do today?"
> Johnny: "I changed a light bulb."
> Girlfriend: "That's all you did today?"
> Johnny: "Yes, and I decided to film it."
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's a great ride kate - you should try it. --- sam


Never in a million years!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They sound yummy and easy too.
> 
> I am going to give this recipe a try.... Mars bar Christmas crackles...... http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/mars-bar-christmas-crackles-L20239.html


I used to make something very similar to these for school/playgroup events.....half of them didn't make it out of the house! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn said:


> My 5 year old great grandson loves dinner rolls. I think it is almost his favorite food. After Thanksgiving dinner I sent a bag of rolls home with the family. Aidan ate by far the majority of them. A couple of weeks ago, they came over to help us and when Aidan walked in the door, he asked if I had any rolls. No I didn't. The next time he came over, I had a pan of rolls for him and he really ate his share. Did share a few with the rest of us here but not at his home. Today he came over again and I had rolls for him. He walked in and asked for rolls before he gave me a hug. I had rolls and he ate 5 or 6 during the afternoon., I sent the rest of the bag of rolls home with him and they didn't make it home. I have seen the silly boy turn down ice cream, cookies, and other goodies but never rolls. Guess who will be making a lot of rolls.


That is so cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan you said this so very well. Melody sweetie you focus your love on yourself, Gage, and Deuce and you will heal. I hope to always have my pets.


Fan said:


> Melody, Our pets are a very important part of our family, and they don't hurt us like our fellow humans do with their words and actions.
> A pet is a great comfort in times of stress, you can tell them your troubles and they will love you back unconditionally.
> It's lovely to see your Deuce, thank you for sharing your photos of him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! These are so darn cute!!!


darowil said:


> Don't know if this will work. Shared on my Facebook page . Link works fo rme if that is any guide https://www.facebook.com/BeingScottish/photos/a.10150942196208559.436927.77178318558/10154815538893559/?type=3&theater


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan (and others relatively new) one thing we talked about on here several years ago was because we have become so bonded with each other that we should let someone know that if something were to happen to use that they are to get online or tell someone who can to let us know. I know I have made sure my DD and DH know the website/username/password and instruction to let folks know OR to call one of the members whose number I have to notify them with a request to let folks here know. Sadly we have lost several dear people and like you are grieving for Joan (us too) we have grieved them. We are a family; rejoice with each other and grieve with each other.



Fan said:


> April thank you, it's so hard no seeing Joan's emails each day. Another lady we were in touch with via KP who lives in Philadelphia
> Is in contact with me and it was she who told me about Joan. She managed to contact Jimmy and found out from him what happened.
> We are both terribly sad as you can imagine, but Mary Lou and I are keeping the friendship going and supporting each other through the sadness.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No he did not. And didn't refer me to an allergist either. His only other comment was to put lotion on my arms....no duh; already do. One time when it flared up DH ended up having to take me to the ER. ER doctor is the one that said to try taking Xyrtec (over the counter allergy med) every day to get it built up in my system which is now what I do. Since doing that I rarely have a flare up of the itching.


budasha said:


> Didn't he give you any tests? Sounds like you might have an allergy to something.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Try just using Sugar & Cream which usually can be purchased for for around $1.25 here. That's what I used for the towel I posted a picture of earlier. Not as soft but certainly more economical and will do the job well as a towel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny Sam; so glad you are you! I also would never be able to do this job but what a view he has!



thewren said:


> Girlfriend:"So, Johnny, what did you do today?"
> Johnny: "I changed a light bulb."
> Girlfriend: "That's all you did today?"
> Johnny: "Yes, and I decided to film it."
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH, as many of you know, has 2 torn rotator cuffs that he has NOT had surgery on. He kept saying he couldn't take the time from work (his opinion) for so long a time as recovery takes. Now it is pointless to have the surgery so he just hurts and takes pain meds. Love him to death but sometimes I certainly don't agree with his choices; this is/was one of those times. Oh well....


Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I agree. He doesn't want surgery (who would?!), but will need to see the doc in January for sure and I suspect that will need discussing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene, Dawn, and Kate I sure hope all of you get to feeling better soon. Please keep your "bug" up in your area; don't want it here for sure! LOL. Seriously keeping you in my prayers. This bug sounds awful the way it seems to linger on.



Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover & Daralene, hope y'all are feeling better soon. Not good to be sick any time but now is especially inconvenient.
> 
> Mel, big hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can so relate. Ever since I started making the dinner rolls whenever we have a get together it is requested that I make rolls and then they vie for the leftovers with DH piping in that he needs to keep some for here. I always have to promise to make another batch just for him. I love that they enjoy them so much as I'm sure you do too! We ought to swap recipes!



Railyn said:


> My 5 year old great grandson loves dinner rolls. I think it is almost his favorite food. After Thanksgiving dinner I sent a bag of rolls home with the family. Aidan ate by far the majority of them. A couple of weeks ago, they came over to help us and when Aidan walked in the door, he asked if I had any rolls. No I didn't. The next time he came over, I had a pan of rolls for him and he really ate his share. Did share a few with the rest of us here but not at his home. Today he came over again and I had rolls for him. He walked in and asked for rolls before he gave me a hug. I had rolls and he ate 5 or 6 during the afternoon., I sent the rest of the bag of rolls home with him and they didn't make it home. I have seen the silly boy turn down ice cream, cookies, and other goodies but never rolls. Guess who will be making a lot of rolls.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I ended up using my dpns and yes they are a bit hard on the hands (the short circular) but do have a few pair that sometime use. They do make my hands cramp if I use them for too long.


thewren said:


> i think it would be easier with dp needles - those really short circulars i find really difficult to use - maybe my hands are too big. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That also sounds yummy for sure. Thanks for sharing.


sugarsugar said:


> They sound yummy and easy too.
> 
> I am going to give this recipe a try.... Mars bar Christmas crackles...... http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/mars-bar-christmas-crackles-L20239.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Odd that I don't understand it but the words still move me. Or perhaps not odd! Music appeals universally!
> 
> Several pages behind here! We went to the motorcycle group breakfast this morning and I bought Bub breakfast for his birthday. He has cake here. Then I went to work and got through a good bit (I'm trying to finish the current task by Thursday so I have Friday off!).
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Sam; so glad you are you! I also would never be able to do this job but what a view he has!


Got to a certain point and I couldn't watch it anymore. Started getting dizzy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning all. Woke up coughing away, so down watching a movie so DH can sleep. Got some knitting done and almost back to where I was before frogging. I've picked up speed on the chunky yarn and am doing better with the bad habits I had. Amazing how one can learn to knit without using the thumb for so much and without using the finger on the tip of the needle, especially to help move the chunky yarn along. Hard habits to break for sure but may extend my years of knitting. 

Hugs to all. Have a wonderful day and Happy Knitting.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. 

830 am here and it was a long night. I tossed and turned. Slept and woke. Slept and woke. 
Then Gage was up off and on coughing his head off. So maybe about 5 solid hours for him. I don't even know how much I got. Took the dog out and let Gage sleep. Now Deuce and I are curled up in bed. Will check in later on. ????


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Girlfriend:"So, Johnny, what did you do today?"
> Johnny: "I changed a light bulb."
> Girlfriend: "That's all you did today?"
> Johnny: "Yes, and I decided to film it."
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are better tomorrow.


Thanks, I am.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Girlfriend:"So, Johnny, what did you do today?"
> Johnny: "I changed a light bulb."
> Girlfriend: "That's all you did today?"
> Johnny: "Yes, and I decided to film it."
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think it's the flu . He just seemed to be in pain down the right side of his head and feeling sick . Last night he seemed to feeling better will see how he is today when he wakes up


I hope he's better today or you get him to see the doctor


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Odd that I don't understand it but the words still move me. Or perhaps not odd! Music appeals universally!
> 
> Several pages behind here! We went to the motorcycle group breakfast this morning and I bought Bub breakfast for his birthday. He has cake here. Then I went to work and got through a good bit (I'm trying to finish the current task by Thursday so I have Friday off!).
> 
> ...


Belated Happy Birthday to Bub.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't think it's the flu . He just seemed to be in pain down the right side of his head and feeling sick . Last night he seemed to feeling better will see how he is today when he wakes up


I hope he feels better today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My 5 year old great grandson loves dinner rolls. I think it is almost his favorite food. After Thanksgiving dinner I sent a bag of rolls home with the family. Aidan ate by far the majority of them. A couple of weeks ago, they came over to help us and when Aidan walked in the door, he asked if I had any rolls. No I didn't. The next time he came over, I had a pan of rolls for him and he really ate his share. Did share a few with the rest of us here but not at his home. Today he came over again and I had rolls for him. He walked in and asked for rolls before he gave me a hug. I had rolls and he ate 5 or 6 during the afternoon., I sent the rest of the bag of rolls home with him and they didn't make it home. I have seen the silly boy turn down ice cream, cookies, and other goodies but never rolls. Guess who will be making a lot of rolls.


I can see why he likes them, I've been using your recipe since you posted it & they are wonderful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy birthday dreamweaver - we miss seeing you at the table once in a while. --- sam


From me too, sorry I missed posting that yesterday


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> 'in the trench'? --- sam


My DH was connecting water lines from our old well to the new one. He was at the bottom of the trench when it caved in, was almost killed, pelvis broke in 5 places, shoulder dislocated & later both lungs collapsed- apparently that's a common complication of a broken pelvis, it makes the bowels swell & push against the diaphragm & collapse the lungs, he was on a ventilator for 10 days. That happened 16 yrs ago


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it would be easier with dp needles - those really short circulars i find really difficult to use - maybe my hands are too big. --- sam


My hands are small & I don't like them either. I'd much rather use DPNs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They sound yummy and easy too.
> 
> I am going to give this recipe a try.... Mars bar Christmas crackles...... http://www.bestrecipes.com.au/recipe/mars-bar-christmas-crackles-L20239.html


Those sound quick & easy too


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No he did not. And didn't refer me to an allergist either. His only other comment was to put lotion on my arms....no duh; already do. One time when it flared up DH ended up having to take me to the ER. ER doctor is the one that said to try taking Xyrtec (over the counter allergy med) every day to get it built up in my system which is now what I do. Since doing that I rarely have a flare up of the itching.


It would be nice to get to the root of the problem. I finally found out that I was allergic to caffeine so only drink decaf and am careful about chocolate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH was connecting water lines from our old well to the new one. He was at the bottom of the trench when it caved in, was almost killed, pelvis broke in 5 places, shoulder dislocated & later both lungs collapsed- apparently that's a common complication of a broken pelvis, it makes the bowels swell & push against the diaphragm & collapse the lungs, he was on a ventilator for 10 days. That happened 16 yrs ago


That must have been terrifying.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That must have been terrifying.


It sure was, we didn't think he was coming home. He spent over 3 weeks in hospital & was using a walker for about 6 .weeks. Then physiology & shoulder surgery, he was most of a year getting back to normal. A friend had broken his pelvis & didn't listen to doctors instructions & stay off his feet for 6 weeks unless to the bathroom, he has lots of pain & problems years later. DH behaved & stayed off his feet & s good. I think he was so thankful to be alive he decided to do as he was told.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, GD is here already. She's still coughing something terrible & has apparently shared it with her brother & other grandparents. I sure hope she doesn't share with us.
I better get on with the day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for suggestion to use Sugar &a Cream for towel. Much more practical. Incidentally saw a you tube on crocheting shopping bags into bedroll for homeless using Q hook. A wonderful, though time consuming project. Each roll takes about 40 hours and uses about 700 bags. But good insulators, don't attract bedbugs and indestructible. Thinking of trying to make one.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH, as many of you know, has 2 torn rotator cuffs that he has NOT had surgery on. He kept saying he couldn't take the time from work (his opinion) for so long a time as recovery takes. Now it is pointless to have the surgery so he just hurts and takes pain meds. Love him to death but sometimes I certainly don't agree with his choices; this is/was one of those times. Oh well....


Recovery time is much quicker these days if it's done by keyhole surgery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure was, we didn't think he was coming home. He spent over 3 weeks in hospital & was using a walker for about 6 .weeks. Then physiology & shoulder surgery, he was most of a year getting back to normal. A friend had broken his pelvis & didn't listen to doctors instructions & stay off his feet for 6 weeks unless to the bathroom, he has lots of pain & problems years later. DH behaved & stayed off his feet & s good. I think he was so thankful to be alive he decided to do as he was told.


He's a special man to have listened to good advice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Recovery time is much quicker these days if it's done by keyhole surgery.


I didn't know they could do it that way. I didn't have mine done because I was told it would be 6 weeks for recovery and I was caretaker for my DH and just couldn't do it. I'll check with my doctor now and see what he says.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Been to the drugstore today to get cough medicine and kleenex for Gage. 

Been out with the dog several times. Loaded my laundry card. Gage and I are watching funny videos on YouTube. 

Still feeling emotional today and ready to cry . 
But I won't do it in front of Gage. Waited til he was asleep last night and did it then ????

I might curl up on the couch with Gage and a blanket and maybe doze. 

Check in later on. ????


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I know around here it''s good day for that it's cold!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Woke up this morning to bright sunshine! So good to see! It was only 13 degrees F at 11:00 and we're supposed to get more snow tonight My friend wants to go for a walk today so I'm going to bundle up and go with her then come back and knit where it's warm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> That must have been terrifying.


My, that is a horrible accident and a lot to recuperate from---continued prayers that all will be okay.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That recipe for Mars Cookies sound good but I can't remember what a Mars bar is, it it chocolate and caramel?


Gweniepooh said:


> That also sounds yummy for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan you said this so very well. Melody sweetie you focus your love on yourself, Gage, and Deuce and you will heal. I hope to always have my pets.


Gwen thank you, It will take time to heal as you say. We are a family and certainly have bonded with each other.
The tea party is now a very important part of my life, and wouldn't be without it. 
The grief I'm going through is very full on, and am in tears a lot, with 2 losses within a month, revving up the emotions. 
On a better note, I visited Julie the other day, and we exchanged gifts for Christmas. She gave me a delicious cup of Earl Grey tea and
I enjoyed it so much I had to buy a pack. It's going to be my morning cuppa from now on. 
The day I met her, was the beginning of a truly wonderful friendship, and led me on to meeting all the tea party folks.
Virtual hugs to everyone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished sewing this up. I think it is so cute. 
Will make the matching hat. 

Popped in to post this. Will check back later. 

Nina baby jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 0-3 mth size.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I noticed on FB that today would have been June's 80 th birthday. ????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I noticed on FB that today would have been June's 80 th birthday. ????????


Fond memories of dear June.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen thank you, It will take time to heal as you say. We are a family and certainly have bonded with each other.
> The tea party is now a very important part of my life, and wouldn't be without it.
> The grief I'm going through is very full on, and am in tears a lot, with 2 losses within a month, revving up the emotions.
> On a better note, I visited Julie the other day, and we exchanged gifts for Christmas. She gave me a delicious cup of Earl Grey tea and
> ...


Hugs to you, Fan1


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen thank you, It will take time to heal as you say. We are a family and certainly have bonded with each other.
> The tea party is now a very important part of my life, and wouldn't be without it.
> The grief I'm going through is very full on, and am in tears a lot, with 2 losses within a month, revving up the emotions.
> On a better note, I visited Julie the other day, and we exchanged gifts for Christmas. She gave me a delicious cup of Earl Grey tea and
> ...


How nice that you are close to Julie and can visit. Earl Grey is a great tea. I think we all feel the way you do about the tea party folk. Can't do without you. :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished sewing this up. I think it is so cute.
> Will make the matching hat.
> 
> Popped in to post this. Will check back later.
> ...


It is cute. There are a lot of lucky babies in your area to be getting this lovely outfits.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Fond memories of dear June.


Yes, I hope she knows how much she is missed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished sewing this up. I think it is so cute.
> Will make the matching hat.
> 
> Popped in to post this. Will check back later.
> ...


That is one of the prettiest ones yet, I love those colours.
Sending lots of hugs to you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I didn't know they could do it that way. I didn't have mine done because I was told it would be 6 weeks for recovery and I was caretaker for my DH and just couldn't do it. I'll check with my doctor now and see what he says.


I'll be interested to hear what he says, think I may be heading that way myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


Oh Julie I love it❤
The color is pretty and you look lovely in it☺☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It has been snowing most of the day. This afternoon the wind picked up and it was like whit out conditions. Glad to be home in the house where it is warm. Curled up with Deuce and Gage this afternoon. Hopefully we will both sleep well tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh Julie I love it❤
> The color is pretty and you look lovely in it☺☺


Thank you, so much, Mel! How are things today?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


What a beautiful photo. I love the red.
I am sitting here thinking how much I hate that I forgot to put the suitcase that had all my winter sweaters in the car when I moved. They surely are doing me no good at my sisters house in Arizona.

I have been feeling run down the past few days. Like I am in a haze with no direction. I keep telling myself to perk up but not getting very far with that.

Hugs to all. I know everyone is going through something and I am thinking of each of you.

Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a beautiful photo. I love the red.
> I am sitting here thinking how much I hate that I forgot to put the suitcase that had all my winter sweaters in the car when I moved. They surely are doing me no good at my sisters house in Arizona.
> 
> I have been feeling run down the past few days. Like I am in a haze with no direction. I keep telling myself to perk up but not getting very far with that.
> ...


Thank you, Evelyn- sending you a great big hug- no good when you are feeling down.
Yes, the sweaters are not a lot of use to you in Arizona!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Doing my best today Julie. ????????

EJS...sending you a big hug too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't know that you can see the wind blowing the snow out there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Doing my best today Julie. ????????
> 
> EJS...sending you a big hug too.


Sometimes, Mel you have to give yourself a big gold star for just surviving an hour or so, and in really difficult times maybe even shorter times when you manage to hold it together- have you got something on your needles? I hope so- but sometimes just plogging out is all one can do. I am so glad you have Deuce!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sometimes, Mel you have to give yourself a big gold star for just surviving an hour or so, and in really difficult times maybe even shorter times when you manage to hold it together- have you got something on your needles? I hope so- but sometimes just plogging out is all one can do. I am so glad you have Deuce!


Thank you Julie. ☺
I am glad I have Deuce. He gives me kisses when I cry and will cuddle with me. 
I finished the sweater that was on my needles and plan to make a matching hat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


Lovely Julie. Looks so nice on you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> It has been snowing most of the day. This afternoon the wind picked up and it was like whit out conditions. Glad to be home in the house where it is warm. Curled up with Deuce and Gage this afternoon. Hopefully we will both sleep well tonight.


Here too, Mel. I should have gone out this morning. No way I'm venturing out in this weather and it's supposed to be colder tomorrow. I hope it doesn't stay this way long. I still have shopping to do next week. I hope you get a good night's sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a beautiful photo. I love the red.
> I am sitting here thinking how much I hate that I forgot to put the suitcase that had all my winter sweaters in the car when I moved. They surely are doing me no good at my sisters house in Arizona.
> 
> I have been feeling run down the past few days. Like I am in a haze with no direction. I keep telling myself to perk up but not getting very far with that.
> ...


Sorry that you're feeling run down. Maybe you need some company or go visiting. Is it cold where you are?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene have you been to the doctor yet? This seems to be really hanging on. Sending you lots of healing energy.


Cashmeregma said:


> Morning all. Woke up coughing away, so down watching a movie so DH can sleep. Got some knitting done and almost back to where I was before frogging. I've picked up speed on the chunky yarn and am doing better with the bad habits I had. Amazing how one can learn to knit without using the thumb for so much and without using the finger on the tip of the needle, especially to help move the chunky yarn along. Hard habits to break for sure but may extend my years of knitting.
> 
> Hugs to all. Have a wonderful day and Happy Knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie. ☺
> I am glad I have Deuce. He gives me kisses when I cry and will cuddle with me.
> I finished the sweater that was on my needles and plan to make a matching hat.


I learned it the hard way when the ex finally managed to have custody of the children taken from me- those two years on my own were very tough. I had the kids' dogs and cats, and sometimes feeding them and a scratch meal for me was all I managed. You learn to set small goals, and to work out a way of rewarding yourself when you achieve them, and not to be too hard on yourself when you don't. You will eventually be able to look back at this time without tears. I know that sounds trite- but time does help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely Julie. Looks so nice on you.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Don't know that you can see the wind blowing the snow out there.


Wow the snow looks so pretty, but so dangerous too I can imagine. Enjoy your doggie cuddles and kisses with Deuce, so good you have him back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!!! So glad he survived!


budasha said:


> That must have been terrifying.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you do a lot of handwashing while around her and pray you don't get it!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD is here already. She's still coughing something terrible & has apparently shared it with her brother & other grandparents. I sure hope she doesn't share with us.
> I better get on with the day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Don't know that you can see the wind blowing the snow out there.


I'm posting a picture from my front window. Can't see the blowing snow here either. Also including a photo of my Christmas tree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm posting a picture from my front window. Can't see the blowing snow here either. Also including a photo of my Christmas tree.


The tree looks lovely, Liz, but it looks cold outside!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The tree looks lovely, Liz, but it looks cold outside!


It is cold -7C. Tomorrow is supposed to be even colder. :sm23: Thanks, re tree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is cold -7C. Tomorrow is supposed to be even colder. :sm23: Thanks, re tree.


But not as bad as what Bonnie gets in Saskatchewan!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, what a beautiful Gansey, looks good on you. I marvel at your intricate designs. Budasha, loved the snow and your Christmas tree pictures. Gagesmom, sometimes all one can do is to hang on for another day..and that is what it seems you are doing. Sometimes the only way is minute by minute. My heart goes out to you. I've been home the past two days with a nasty flu type illness. Hope to be enough better to work tomorrow, but still having much weakness and GI symptoms, so that may not happen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We must be channeling each other Joy; I've been thinking of knitting some bedrolls using plarn. I talked to one grocery store today about donating some of their plastic bags and plan on talking to another one or two. Don't plan on starting until after Christmas.If you get one made before let me know how it goes.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for suggestion to use Sugar &a Cream for towel. Much more practical. Incidentally saw a you tube on crocheting shopping bags into bedroll for homeless using Q hook. A wonderful, though time consuming project. Each roll takes about 40 hours and uses about 700 bags. But good insulators, don't attract bedbugs and indestructible. Thinking of trying to make one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, what a beautiful Gansey, looks good on you. I marvel at your intricate designs. Budasha, loved the snow and your Christmas tree pictures. Gagesmom, sometimes all one can do is to hang on for another day..and that is what it seems you are doing. Sometimes the only way is minute by minute. My heart goes out to you. I've been home the past two days with a nasty flu type illness. Hope to be enough better to work tomorrow, but still having much weakness and GI symptoms, so that may not happen.


Thank you, Joyce. Sorry you are struck down with a 'lergy. Hoping you do recover quickly!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow Julie, what a beautiful sweater that red does look wonderful on you!


Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I saw the new gansey of Julie's, on Tuesday when I visited her and Ringo, 
and it's really gorgeous and the colour looks super. Truly another masterpiece from our knitting matriarch. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmm....I will mention it to DH. After all...he just got home from work and as of today without any warning is out of work. His boss came up to him today and said since there is only about 2-3 more days on this particular job with painting/staining and then said "you don't like painting do you?" DH said no but I need the work. Boss then said well he needed to save $ and was going to hire the other guys teenage son to help him at $10 an hour to finish the job, paid DH for 1/2 a week of work and said good-bye. DH is pretty steamed about it. I told him that we would do fine but he is just the kind of man that really feels compelled to work and snapped "no he needed to find work". I know he is just upset about how the man handled the situation. Oh well, something better will come along; it always does. God is our provider and knows what we need. I'm working really hard on leaning on him more and more when things go awry and sure enough He does provide. We just don't always see it in our future. Merry Christmas!


angelam said:


> Recovery time is much quicker these days if it's done by keyhole surgery.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, healing energy sent your way. Glad you have Gage and Deuce to curl up with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And DH was told at least 6 MONTHS for just one of his shoulders but then again he is a carpenter and does a lot of physical work so maybe that has something to do with it. Still going to mention it to him though.



budasha said:


> I didn't know they could do it that way. I didn't have mine done because I was told it would be 6 weeks for recovery and I was caretaker for my DH and just couldn't do it. I'll check with my doctor now and see what he says.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, hugs, glad you and Julie have supportive friendship.
Mel, sweet jacket.
Julie, red gansey is stunning, probably my favorite.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great tree Liz. ????????????

Thank you Julie and flyty1n. I am done just that. Holding on for another day. I feel like I am making headway and feeling positive about everything and then all shit rolls down hill. Pardon my language. ????

Hoping all that are under the weather are feeling better soon. 

It is a volunteer one out there. Was -7 degrees out there at one point then add the wind. But true Julie it is no where near what Bonnie gets.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

O that is just bubble-licious cute Melody.


gagesmom said:


> Just finished sewing this up. I think it is so cute.
> Will make the matching hat.
> 
> Popped in to post this. Will check back later.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks fantastic on you Julie! I saw it on the main forum but this looks even better. Love the color. EDIT: Also meant to say I love your new glasses on you too!



Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, not so much we are channeling each other as we are twins from another mother! I don't plan to start til after the holidays either. Good idea to ask grocery store for donation.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, pretty Christmas tree.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not trite at all Julie! Been there/done that too and taking it hour by hour, day by day is the way to move forward. And reward yourself for small goals reached and never give up or beat yourself up when you slip and have a down period.



Lurker 2 said:


> I learned it the hard way when the ex finally managed to have custody of the children taken from me- those two years on my own were very tough. I had the kids' dogs and cats, and sometimes feeding them and a scratch meal for me was all I managed. You learn to set small goals, and to work out a way of rewarding yourself when you achieve them, and not to be too hard on yourself when you don't. You will eventually be able to look back at this time without tears. I know that sounds trite- but time does help.


!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm posting a picture from my front window. Can't see the blowing snow here either. Also including a photo of my Christmas tree.


Lovely tree, and the snow looks so pretty too, as we downunder girls have summer sun pouring in the windows.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful tree and lots of snow which you are more than welcome to keep! Makes me shiver!


budasha said:


> I'm posting a picture from my front window. Can't see the blowing snow here either. Also including a photo of my Christmas tree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Wow Julie, what a beautiful sweater that red does look wonderful on you!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you virtual hugs and lots of pray for a quick recovery flyty1n! Take care of yourself; drink lots of fluids!


flyty1n said:


> Julie, what a beautiful Gansey, looks good on you. I marvel at your intricate designs. Budasha, loved the snow and your Christmas tree pictures. Gagesmom, sometimes all one can do is to hang on for another day..and that is what it seems you are doing. Sometimes the only way is minute by minute. My heart goes out to you. I've been home the past two days with a nasty flu type illness. Hope to be enough better to work tomorrow, but still having much weakness and GI symptoms, so that may not happen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But not as bad as what Bonnie gets in Saskatchewan!


No, what she gets is terrible. I don't think I could live there. Although, one year, when I was working at the St. Lawrence Seaway, the temperature dropped to -54. Let me tell you--that was cold :sm16: :sm16: but then I was also very young and didn't have far to go to work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I saw the new gansey of Julie's, on Tuesday when I visited her and Ringo,
> and it's really gorgeous and the colour looks super. Truly another masterpiece from our knitting matriarch. ????


Not sure about the use of that word, Fan- I might grow up enough one day to accept it! You'll have to drop by another day, Ringo would love to see you again!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, what a beautiful Gansey, looks good on you. I marvel at your intricate designs. Budasha, loved the snow and your Christmas tree pictures. Gagesmom, sometimes all one can do is to hang on for another day..and that is what it seems you are doing. Sometimes the only way is minute by minute. My heart goes out to you. I've been home the past two days with a nasty flu type illness. Hope to be enough better to work tomorrow, but still having much weakness and GI symptoms, so that may not happen.


I hope you get over the flu quickly. It can be miserable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....I will mention it to DH. After all...he just got home from work and as of today without any warning is out of work. His boss came up to him today and said since there is only about 2-3 more days on this particular job with painting/staining and then said "you don't like painting do you?" DH said no but I need the work. Boss then said well he needed to save $ and was going to hire the other guys teenage son to help him at $10 an hour to finish the job, paid DH for 1/2 a week of work and said good-bye. DH is pretty steamed about it. I told him that we would do fine but he is just the kind of man that really feels compelled to work and snapped "no he needed to find work". I know he is just upset about how the man handled the situation. Oh well, something better will come along; it always does. God is our provider and knows what we need. I'm working really hard on leaning on him more and more when things go awry and sure enough He does provide. We just don't always see it in our future. Merry Christmas!


That is not a very nice thing to have happen right on Christmas, Gwen- will things be ok?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen I'm sorry to hear about DH losing his job. I think I would have been upset too that seems quite unfair of his boss to do that without any warning at all. Thank God He does take care of us!


Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....I will mention it to DH. After all...he just got home from work and as of today without any warning is out of work. His boss came up to him today and said since there is only about 2-3 more days on this particular job with painting/staining and then said "you don't like painting do you?" DH said no but I need the work. Boss then said well he needed to save $ and was going to hire the other guys teenage son to help him at $10 an hour to finish the job, paid DH for 1/2 a week of work and said good-bye. DH is pretty steamed about it. I told him that we would do fine but he is just the kind of man that really feels compelled to work and snapped "no he needed to find work". I know he is just upset about how the man handled the situation. Oh well, something better will come along; it always does. God is our provider and knows what we need. I'm working really hard on leaning on him more and more when things go awry and sure enough He does provide. We just don't always see it in our future. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, hugs, glad you and Julie have supportive friendship.
> Mel, sweet jacket.
> Julie, red gansey is stunning, probably my favorite.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think if I can get from several stores and each store has different colors it would look nice too. The bedrolls are also good to keep the damp/wet out. I saw a youtube video that showed a quick and easy way to loop the strips together to make the plarn too. And yes....twins from another mother!


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, not so much we are channeling each other as we are twins from another mother! I don't plan to start til after the holidays either. Good idea to ask grocery store for donation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great tree Liz. ????????????
> 
> Thank you Julie and flyty1n. I am done just that. Holding on for another day. I feel like I am making headway and feeling positive about everything and then all shit rolls down hill. Pardon my language. ????
> 
> ...


Just so long as you remember the sun WILL rise- even if you can't see it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....I will mention it to DH. After all...he just got home from work and as of today without any warning is out of work. His boss came up to him today and said since there is only about 2-3 more days on this particular job with painting/staining and then said "you don't like painting do you?" DH said no but I need the work. Boss then said well he needed to save $ and was going to hire the other guys teenage son to help him at $10 an hour to finish the job, paid DH for 1/2 a week of work and said good-bye. DH is pretty steamed about it. I told him that we would do fine but he is just the kind of man that really feels compelled to work and snapped "no he needed to find work". I know he is just upset about how the man handled the situation. Oh well, something better will come along; it always does. God is our provider and knows what we need. I'm working really hard on leaning on him more and more when things go awry and sure enough He does provide. We just don't always see it in our future. Merry Christmas!


Gwen, I'm so sorry your DH is going through this. Not very nice of his employer to do this right before Christmas. What is it with some people! Be positive. Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks fantastic on you Julie! I saw it on the main forum but this looks even better. Love the color. EDIT: Also meant to say I love your new glasses on you too!


Thanks Gwen! I wear the glasses particularly when I need to use the phone!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My oldest is in Chicago this week (be home Friday) and she said she was sooooo cold and hates it! Supposedly it was suppose to get to something like 18 below last night (don't know if it did or not).


budasha said:


> No, what she gets is terrible. I don't think I could live there. Although, one year, when I was working at the St. Lawrence Seaway, the temperature dropped to -54. Let me tell you--that was cold :sm16: :sm16: but then I was also very young and didn't have far to go to work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And DH was told at least 6 MONTHS for just one of his shoulders but then again he is a carpenter and does a lot of physical work so maybe that has something to do with it. Still going to mention it to him though.


Maybe it was 6 months. I could be mistaken but I know that I just couldn't go through it at the time. I still don't think I can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not trite at all Julie! Been there/done that too and taking it hour by hour, day by day is the way to move forward. And reward yourself for small goals reached and never give up or beat yourself up when you slip and have a down period.
> 
> !


In the worst days my counsellor set up an appointment every day for 11am., that really was a lifeline. It may seem like mind games but it does work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, what she gets is terrible. I don't think I could live there. Although, one year, when I was working at the St. Lawrence Seaway, the temperature dropped to -54. Let me tell you--that was cold :sm16: :sm16: but then I was also very young and didn't have far to go to work.


It is amazing what one can look back on, that we lived through as youngsters!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great tree Liz. ????????????
> 
> Thank you Julie and flyty1n. I am done just that. Holding on for another day. I feel like I am making headway and feeling positive about everything and then all shit rolls down hill. Pardon my language. ????
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mel. I know it's tough for you. You have Gage and Deuce to hug along with the rest of us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, pretty Christmas tree.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lovely tree, and the snow looks so pretty too, as we downunder girls have summer sun pouring in the windows.


Thanks, Fan, but I'd trade the weather with you any day. :sm17:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful tree and lots of snow which you are more than welcome to keep! Makes me shiver!


Thanks, Gwen, but I'd be happy to share the snow with anyone who wants it.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> Sorry that you're feeling run down. Maybe you need some company or go visiting. Is it cold where you are?


Thought about going for a walk but never did. Sun is going down now and I don't enjoy walking alone after dark.
It is cold for me. Though not cold compared to those further north of me. Current temp reads 50F

Evelyn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh no Gwen. That is awful. So sorry to hear about the loss of work for DH. A terrible way for the boss to handle it. You wouldn't be allowed to do that in Germany. There the boss would go to jail, at least when I lived there. How upsetting. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's hilarious, reminds me of my mother when I bought her a tequila Margarita on her 80th birthday, she loved it asked for another,
> then tried to stand and giggling she said oh my knees are numb from the neck down! Her name was Margaret lol!


LOL! That's too funny! And why we call it TaKillya. lol It sneaks up and hits you from behind if you're not careful. I'd love a frozen strawberry margarita, one of the best things in Texas. lol
Guess I could make my own though, hmmm.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We are still on the list waiting for Gage to get his big brother. We are in the system now do we get invited to the monthly outings. Last night was the first time to go to one.
> 
> I bawled my heart out in the hallway for half an hour last night when we arrived. Just overwhelmed.
> 
> I am looking forward to Gage getting his big brother and forming a bond☺


It's great that you are able to go to the outings and such, good for you both to get our and amongst others. 
It will be so great when he gets a big brother, Christopher had one for a bit, loved it. 
It is overwhelming, so easy to understand, and right now you have enough emotional upheaval, that if you need to cry, let the tears flow, they are a good stress relief as well. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I hope I don't bombard you all with pictures of Deuce. But here he is passed out on the floor at my feet. ????????????
> He is spoiled. I got him a squeaky ball at the Walmart today and I went to Jodis a bit ago. She had a bone for my boy.☺????


You can never post too many pics of kids or furbabies. He looks like he's settled in just fine. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wet, miserable and gray here today to but not cold already up to 50. Had a miserable night too last night health wise. I still periodically get this frantic itching on my left arm & hand. It started about 1 a.m. this morning. I took 1 of my zyrtec as a usually do at night and it did help one bit. Took a second zyrted (double the dosage) and finally about 3 it eased up. I keep lotion on my arms so not dry skin. Just horrible itching. Wish I could figure out what triggers it. Went and slept in the guest room so as not to disturb DH. Didn't get up until 12:30 then so behind in my stuff to do. Have an awful sinus headache.
> 
> =[=l'\


Oh yuck! I'm glad it doesn't happen often, wonder if it's just an allergic reaction to something that floats in periodically, I have those sometimes, no rhyme or reason, just start itching, eyes watering, and then it will pass and sometimes return.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I alway wore high heels up until my late 30s-early 40. I loved heels....heck I just loved shoes....but never wore flats or flip flops. Now I wear athletic shoes, maybe small wedge type (more like thicker soles so not flat), and my flip flops. Rarely wear my boot but do sometimes. Guess I got the shoe thing from my mom as twice a year she would go to the shoe sale at this one very nice shoe store in town and buy 7 or 8 pairs at once. It was also the only place she bought our shoes.


I love my high heels, I have several pairs, just wish I had more opportunities to wear them, and of course years of sandals, my feet have spread so heels are a bit tight. Oh well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear that you haven't been well Daralene hope you are finally over the worst of it . Husbands not very well here, he has practically slept the last 4 days away . Started with a very bad headache and feeling sick he's barely moved from the couch says he feels a bit better this evening
> 
> Hope by now you are back on track with your mermaid tail


I hope he's getting better and it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't mean that your 6 weeks was incorrect; everyone is different. I do hope you can get it done by the keyhole method that was mentioned here. If I sounded rude it certainly wasn't meant that way. {{{HUGS}}}


budasha said:


> Maybe it was 6 months. I could be mistaken but I know that I just couldn't go through it at the time. I still don't think I can.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to fix some salmon for dinner tonight. Think I may just pan sear them. Was going to grill them but just don't want to mess with the grill....can we say lazy today...ready? 1,2,3....Gwen is being lazy today!!! LOL!!! I'm just being silly; not really being lazy just sleepy. My dear DD Hannah actually went grocery shopping with me today and boy did it go much quicker and no she wasn't rushing me. When we got home she even unloaded the groceries while I worked on the dishes and she put away the groceries. She better be careful; I might get spoiled! TTYL!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh Julie I love it❤
> The color is pretty and you look lovely in it☺☺


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That's too funny! And why we call it TaKillya. lol It sneaks up and hits you from behind if you're not careful. I'd love a frozen strawberry margarita, one of the best things in Texas. lol
> Guess I could make my own though, hmmm.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't mean that your 6 weeks was incorrect; everyone is different. I do hope you can get it done by the keyhole method that was mentioned here. If I sounded rude it certainly wasn't meant that way. {{{HUGS}}}


Oh I know you weren't being rude. Don't think that. It's been sometime since I talked to the surgeon. If I thought for one minute that I could get it done keyhole method, I would certainly consider it. The shoulder pain gets worse every morning, particularly since I've stopped taking Celebrex. The dr. was concerned that it would affect my kidneys, so I stopped taking it but I do feel the aches and pains every morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for those of you that like the crocodile stitch - here is a new idea. actually - you crocheters - take notice. great hot pad or trivit. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-crocodile-stitch-owls?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=05c02bc978-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-05c02bc978-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a free mitten pattern. --- sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/palace-mittens


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Girlfriend:"So, Johnny, what did you do today?"
> Johnny: "I changed a light bulb."
> Girlfriend: "That's all you did today?"
> Johnny: "Yes, and I decided to film it."
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Boy, what sexy eyes he has. I remember those days....not, of course, having my clothes fall off, but having lots of fun in the pool.


Omg he's gorgeous, and that song is great, thanks for posting. That old lady is brilliant way to go grandma!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....I will mention it to DH. After all...he just got home from work and as of today without any warning is out of work. His boss came up to him today and said since there is only about 2-3 more days on this particular job with painting/staining and then said "you don't like painting do you?" DH said no but I need the work. Boss then said well he needed to save $ and was going to hire the other guys teenage son to help him at $10 an hour to finish the job, paid DH for 1/2 a week of work and said good-bye. DH is pretty steamed about it. I told him that we would do fine but he is just the kind of man that really feels compelled to work and snapped "no he needed to find work". I know he is just upset about how the man handled the situation. Oh well, something better will come along; it always does. God is our provider and knows what we need. I'm working really hard on leaning on him more and more when things go awry and sure enough He does provide. We just don't always see it in our future. Merry Christmas!


Sorry to hear that Gwen. It does sound like very abrupt treatment from the boss. No wonder DH is steamed up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I'm posting a picture from my front window. Can't see the blowing snow here either. Also including a photo of my Christmas tree.


Tree looks lovely Liz and the snow looks freezing dare I saw that we have had a lovely warmish sunny day here


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, what a beautiful Gansey, looks good on you. I marvel at your intricate designs. Budasha, loved the snow and your Christmas tree pictures. Gagesmom, sometimes all one can do is to hang on for another day..and that is what it seems you are doing. Sometimes the only way is minute by minute. My heart goes out to you. I've been home the past two days with a nasty flu type illness. Hope to be enough better to work tomorrow, but still having much weakness and GI symptoms, so that may not happen.


Hopefully you will feel better soon Joyce


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh boy I better be careful, my middle name is Margaret and I do like a margarita too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can see why he likes them, I've been using your recipe since you posted it & they are wonderful


I have never tried making homemade rolls. Anyone's tried and true recipe will be appreciated! Thanks Bonnie, Railyn and Gwen!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH was connecting water lines from our old well to the new one. He was at the bottom of the trench when it caved in, was almost killed, pelvis broke in 5 places, shoulder dislocated & later both lungs collapsed- apparently that's a common complication of a broken pelvis, it makes the bowels swell & push against the diaphragm & collapse the lungs, he was on a ventilator for 10 days. That happened 16 yrs ago


Wow, Bonnie, How scarey for you and your DH and your family!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....I will mention it to DH. After all...he just got home from work and as of today without any warning is out of work. His boss came up to him today and said since there is only about 2-3 more days on this particular job with painting/staining and then said "you don't like painting do you?" DH said no but I need the work. Boss then said well he needed to save $ and was going to hire the other guys teenage son to help him at $10 an hour to finish the job, paid DH for 1/2 a week of work and said good-bye. DH is pretty steamed about it. I told him that we would do fine but he is just the kind of man that really feels compelled to work and snapped "no he needed to find work". I know he is just upset about how the man handled the situation. Oh well, something better will come along; it always does. God is our provider and knows what we need. I'm working really hard on leaning on him more and more when things go awry and sure enough He does provide. We just don't always see it in our future. Merry Christmas!


Oh no Gwen that's terrible what an awful man I'd be steamed too, do hope your husband finds work soon


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished sewing this up. I think it is so cute.
> Will make the matching hat.
> 
> Popped in to post this. Will check back later.
> ...


Maybe it should be called the Ninja baby jacket!! ♡


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Maybe it should be called the Ninja baby jacket!! ♡


Lol.???? I love it April❤


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


 Am sure the parts of the gansey that I can't see are as beautiful as the parts I can see! Lovely! And you are lovely as well, Miss Julie!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

This is what is happening outside. I was out with Deuce and when I came in I looked like a snowman. ❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Evelyn- sending you a great big hug- no good when you are feeling down.
> Yes, the sweaters are not a lot of use to you in Arizona!


Hugs from me, too, Evelyn!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no Gwen. That is awful. So sorry to hear about the loss of work for DH. A terrible way for the boss to handle it. You wouldn't be allowed to do that in Germany. There the boss would go to jail, at least when I lived there. How upsetting. Thinking of you both.


I was thinking that to . The boss would definitely be in trouble here


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen I am so sad to hear about Brantley losing his job.???? (((hugs)))


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> for those of you that like the crocodile stitch - here is a new idea. actually - you crocheters - take notice. great hot pad or trivit. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-crocodile-stitch-owls?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=05c02bc978-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-05c02bc978-60616885


Cute Sam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> I'm posting a picture from my front window. Can't see the blowing snow here either. Also including a photo of my Christmas tree.


Both pretty, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Tree looks lovely Liz and the snow looks freezing dare I saw that we have had a lovely warmish sunny day here


Thanks, Sonja, and I am jealous of your weather :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is what is happening outside. I was out with Deuce and when I came in I looked like a snowman. ❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄


I haven't looked out lately but yours doesn't look so great. Hope it's not as bad as it looks to me. I don't know about Deuce, but bad weather doesn't seem to bother Candy. She wants to go out any time.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....I will mention it to DH. After all...he just got home from work and as of today without any warning is out of work. His boss came up to him today and said since there is only about 2-3 more days on this particular job with painting/staining and then said "you don't like painting do you?" DH said no but I need the work. Boss then said well he needed to save $ and was going to hire the other guys teenage son to help him at $10 an hour to finish the job, paid DH for 1/2 a week of work and said good-bye. DH is pretty steamed about it. I told him that we would do fine but he is just the kind of man that really feels compelled to work and snapped "no he needed to find work". I know he is just upset about how the man handled the situation. Oh well, something better will come along; it always does. God is our provider and knows what we need. I'm working really hard on leaning on him more and more when things go awry and sure enough He does provide. We just don't always see it in our future. Merry Christmas!


Prayers for your DH and you, Gwen. It was a shabby way for him to be treated. I am sorry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Both pretty, Liz!


Thanks. I think Mel's weather is worse than mine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Sonja, and I am jealous of your weather :sm13:


And I'm a little jealous of your weather I like the snow . I know I'm weird :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Both pretty, Liz!


Thank you but it is cold.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I'm a little jealous of your weather I like the snow . I know I'm weird :sm02:


Maybe we could swap :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My oldest is in Chicago this week (be home Friday) and she said she was sooooo cold and hates it! Supposedly it was suppose to get to something like 18 below last night (don't know if it did or not).


I can verify that cold in Chicago is extra cold due to lake effect and windchill - going to be even colder tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but just think what the climbing would do for your legs. --- sam



KateB said:


> That gave me the heeby jeebies! Really don't like heights....imagine getting all the way up there and discovering the tool you needed was on the ground....! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Am sure the parts of the gansey that I can't see are as beautiful as the parts I can see! Lovely! And you are lovely as well, Miss Julie!


Thank you, that is very kind of you to say so- one just feels ordinary, not anything special!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is what is happening outside. I was out with Deuce and when I came in I looked like a snowman. ❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄


mmmm, rather you than me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that had to be a very scary time for you bonnie - so glad he pulled through. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH was connecting water lines from our old well to the new one. He was at the bottom of the trench when it caved in, was almost killed, pelvis broke in 5 places, shoulder dislocated & later both lungs collapsed- apparently that's a common complication of a broken pelvis, it makes the bowels swell & push against the diaphragm & collapse the lungs, he was on a ventilator for 10 days. That happened 16 yrs ago


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now is the time to pull out the masks for either gd or both of you. lots of hand washing. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, GD is here already. She's still coughing something terrible & has apparently shared it with her brother & other grandparents. I sure hope she doesn't share with us.
> I better get on with the day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute melody - you do such good work. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just finished sewing this up. I think it is so cute.
> Will make the matching hat.
> 
> Popped in to post this. Will check back later.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well happy birthday june - hope they are giving you a good heavenly birthday. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I noticed on FB that today would have been June's 80 th birthday. ????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are all here for you fan - and grieve with you. we have your back 24/7. --- sam



Fan said:


> Gwen thank you, It will take time to heal as you say. We are a family and certainly have bonded with each other.
> The tea party is now a very important part of my life, and wouldn't be without it.
> The grief I'm going through is very full on, and am in tears a lot, with 2 losses within a month, revving up the emotions.
> On a better note, I visited Julie the other day, and we exchanged gifts for Christmas. She gave me a delicious cup of Earl Grey tea and
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - you look beautiful in it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are all here for you fan - and grieve with you. we have your back 24/7. --- sam


Thank you, I feel very blessed to have you all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I never thought about it till I had already started but that's what I'm going to do next time I knit one
> This one I just knit and seamed the 2 sides


And that option didn't occur to me! There surely is more than one way to knit a hat! :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, don't know how I missed DH lost his job. So sorry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice 40 min. walk. I'm trying ye olde Atkins diet in mad hope to loose at least five lbs before kids see me!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oh Julie I love it❤
> The color is pretty and you look lovely in it☺☺


I second that! :sm24: I'm thrilled you and Fan had a good visit. I am also a fan of Earl Grey tea. (Oops! I didn't intend the pun! :sm23: )


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a beautiful photo. I love the red.
> I am sitting here thinking how much I hate that I forgot to put the suitcase that had all my winter sweaters in the car when I moved. They surely are doing me no good at my sisters house in Arizona.
> 
> I have been feeling run down the past few days. Like I am in a haze with no direction. I keep telling myself to perk up but not getting very far with that.
> ...


Oh no! Could she perhaps mail a couple to you?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Liz the only weather Deuce is not a fan of is rain. He looks at me as if to say...are you crazy lady I'm not going out there. Lol.???? 

It's a good thing he was on a leash. Being white he was blending in with the snow. Lol.????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We must be channeling each other Joy; I've been thinking of knitting some bedrolls using plarn. I talked to one grocery store today about donating some of their plastic bags and plan on talking to another one or two. Don't plan on starting until after Christmas.If you get one made before let me know how it goes.


I've made a bag and some scrubbies from plarn. It's a bit tough on my hands (no give), but after a while it seemed to get easier. Using the biggest hook possible should also help.

Edit: I see you and Joy said knit! So big needles, then. Oops.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I second that! :sm24: I'm thrilled you and Fan had a good visit. I am also a fan of Earl Grey tea. (Oops! I didn't intend the pun! :sm23: )


Good one! ????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I have never tried making homemade rolls. Anyone's tried and true recipe will be appreciated! Thanks Bonnie, Railyn and Gwen!


I have a yeast recipe that turns out soft, delicious rolls. They also have oatmeal in them. I can post that if you like. They do take some time with rising time but I think they're worth the wait.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I blew a kiss to heaven for dear June's birthday. 

Gwen, sorry about your DH's job. Not handled well by the boss...shame. Hope he will find something soon.

Melody, hugs to you, sweetie.

OK, I've got dishes to wash. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

And we are blessed to have you as well Fan. 
(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen; sorry about the job loss; hope something else shows up. Julie, the sweater is lovely and you look great in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - you look beautiful in it. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh no! Could she perhaps mail a couple to you?


I have been contemplating asking her to. She has a lot going on right now. Job insecurities, working 12 hour shifts, husband in and out of hospital, one daughter in a car accident (she is ok but her car is out of commission). I just can't imagine she wants or has the energy to rummage through my stuff. I hate adding to her stress.

Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I second that! :sm24: I'm thrilled you and Fan had a good visit. I am also a fan of Earl Grey tea. (Oops! I didn't intend the pun! :sm23: )


Fan is a really great neighbour and friend, and Ringo loves her too. I've got a tea with Manuka and lemongrass in it that is rather nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen; sorry about the job loss; hope something else shows up. Julie, the sweater is lovely and you look great in it.


I too am concerned about Gwen's DH being put out of work- it sounded quite cavalier.

Thank you Rookie!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have been contemplating asking her to. She has a lot going on right now. Job insecurities, working 12 hour shifts, husband in and out of hospital, one daughter in a car accident (she is ok but her car is out of commission). I just can't imagine she wants or has the energy to rummage through my stuff. I hate adding to her stress.
> 
> Evelyn


Oh my goodness. I understand that. Bless her, I hope things get better quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought so too April. He's been working for him for 8 months. Does outstanding work (I'm not just saying it either; CMaliza and her DH had him build them an oak coffee table of his own design and then drove down from Chicago to get it after seeing some of his work.). He is extremely reliable & punctual and has been getting paid almost 1/2 of what he normally makes. But on the positive side when I told him about the keyhole surgery for torn rotator cuff and suggested he check with his surgeon he actually said yes if I would call and check to see if he does it and what the recovery time would be. He's calmed down a good bit and like I said feels something better will come along. Just crappy how the guy treated him. This guy also just bought himself a 50K + new truck....Mr. Scrooge indeed! Oh well, sincerely hope he has a Merry Christmas. We all know about karma.....



oneapril said:


> Prayers for your DH and you, Gwen. It was a shabby way for him to be treated. I am sorry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Share away!


Sorlenna said:


> I have a yeast recipe that turns out soft, delicious rolls. They also have oatmeal in them. I can post that if you like. They do take some time with rising time but I think they're worth the wait.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


It is beautiful. You knit stunning Ganseys.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Edit: I see you and Joy said knit! So big needles, then. Oops.


Sorienna, well may have said knit but meant crochet with Q hook.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

What is Matthew up to? He went Christmas shopping for his dad and brother. He was so happy to do that with his earnings from his cards and drawings. Thanks so much to those of you who have helped him to achieve this moment of happiness. His Christmas card is in the mail and gifts are bought. Mine is not done being made but I can wait.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is beautiful. You knit stunning Ganseys.


Thank you, Mary! I enjoy the whole process- I have some cotton I bought when I was in Sydney two years ago, that I will start for another in between seasons one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> What is Matthew up to? He went Christmas shopping for his dad and brother. He was so happy to do that with his earnings from his cards and drawings. Thanks so much to those of you who have helped him to achieve this moment of happiness. His Christmas card is in the mail and gifts are bought. Mine is not done being made but I can wait.


At least you know he is working on it- not like my Bronwen and that voucher I could make such good use of- my easy chair is looking very scruffy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, well may have said knit but meant crochet with Q hook.


So I didn't hallucinate the hook...Gwen said knit. That's what happens when I read too fast.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well you have been a chatty bunch. Last check in there were 12 pages and tonight 51! I didn't even turn my computer on yesterday. Got a lot done.
> I finished the shark blanket. GS will be so happy. His birthday is the 19th.
> Going to head back to read up.
> 
> Evelyn


He will love it !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yep, I have heard this Recipe referred to as "panty remover" lol!


 :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks to Julie I have begun drinking Earl Grey Tea, and did some research on bergamot which is a citrus included in the blend. It has some really good properties for all kinds of ailments it seems. I suffer with itching, daily outbreaks of hive spots, from even just a small amount of sugar, (bummer at this time of year especially).
It is going to be my go to tea from now on. Have tried so many things to combat itches, so drinking this can't hurt as it's so nice. Unfortunately can't tolerate anti histamine pills, they make me very dopey, and don't need that, am dopey enough at times lol!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gotta share, my hubby just came home from work bearing a hamper box of Christmas goodies from a client.
It's perked me up bigtime. The neighbours gave me a delicious box of artisan chocolates earlier too.
So it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas ????in the pantry Yum! Will be taking some of it South with us on holidays for snacking on, during our travels. ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just sat here and typed the whole recipe with two fingers on my tablet and it vanished! Grr. Going back didn't help...apparently I lost my internet connection as it was trying to post. I'll do it again on the computer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just sat here and typed the whole recipe with two fingers on my tablet and it vanished! Grr. Going back didn't help...apparently I lost my internet connection as it was trying to post. I'll do it again on the computer.


Sorienna, grrrrr, there is a Grinch out there. My Kendle fire has a dictation Mike I can speak into this is what I just did it and it typed this sentence.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz the only weather Deuce is not a fan of is rain. He looks at me as if to say...are you crazy lady I'm not going out there. Lol.????
> 
> It's a good thing he was on a leash. Being white he was blending in with the snow. Lol.????


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought so too April. He's been working for him for 8 months. Does outstanding work (I'm not just saying it either; CMaliza and her DH had him build them an oak coffee table of his own design and then drove down from Chicago to get it after seeing some of his work.). He is extremely reliable & punctual and has been getting paid almost 1/2 of what he normally makes. But on the positive side when I told him about the keyhole surgery for torn rotator cuff and suggested he check with his surgeon he actually said yes if I would call and check to see if he does it and what the recovery time would be. He's calmed down a good bit and like I said feels something better will come along. Just crappy how the guy treated him. This guy also just bought himself a 50K + new truck....Mr. Scrooge indeed! Oh well, sincerely hope he has a Merry Christmas. We all know about karma.....


Gwen, maybe this is a good time for him to consider the rotator cuff surgery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gotta share, my hubby just came home from work bearing a hamper box of Christmas goodies from a client.
> It's perked me up bigtime. The neighbours gave me a delicious box of artisan chocolates earlier too.
> So it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas ????in the pantry Yum! Will be taking some of it South with us on holidays for snacking on, during our travels. ????


That is really nice. Enjoy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Missing you still June. Happy Heavenly Birthday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, grrrrr, there is a Grinch out there. My Kendle fire has a dictation Mike I can speak into this is what I just did it and it typed this sentence.


I'll try this.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you for suggestion to use Sugar &a Cream for towel. Much more practical. Incidentally saw a you tube on crocheting shopping bags into bedroll for homeless using Q hook. A wonderful, though time consuming project. Each roll takes about 40 hours and uses about 700 bags. But good insulators, don't attract bedbugs and indestructible. Thinking of trying to make one.


Joy, just make sure the bags you use aren't biodegradable. Most of the bags we get here are & they disintegrate into 1000's of staticky bits. I had put some fabric away in one in a box & what a mess. I'd hate for you to spend hours making it & have it just break down. It would be great to turn them into something useful if you can.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Recovery time is much quicker these days if it's done by keyhole surgery.


I had rotator cuff repaired with just 3 -1cm incisions but still had to be 6 weeks in a special sling with a block of foam holding my arm about 4 inches out from my body & then start physio so about 3 months before I could do much


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, the gansey looks great, such a lovely color for you & your new glasses look great too.

Melody, lovely little sweater. You sure got lots of snow in a short time, good you can just stay in.

Fan, I agree we have made wonderful friends here & even though my DH thinks it's crazy, I think we are real friends.

Ev, could your sister send you your suitcase full of winter clothes by bus or mail? No good being cold.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, what a beautiful Gansey, looks good on you. I marvel at your intricate designs. Budasha, loved the snow and your Christmas tree pictures. Gagesmom, sometimes all one can do is to hang on for another day..and that is what it seems you are doing. Sometimes the only way is minute by minute. My heart goes out to you. I've been home the past two days with a nasty flu type illness. Hope to be enough better to work tomorrow, but still having much weakness and GI symptoms, so that may not happen.


Hope you are feeling better soon,this sure seems to be a nasty bug.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....I will mention it to DH. After all...he just got home from work and as of today without any warning is out of work. His boss came up to him today and said since there is only about 2-3 more days on this particular job with painting/staining and then said "you don't like painting do you?" DH said no but I need the work. Boss then said well he needed to save $ and was going to hire the other guys teenage son to help him at $10 an hour to finish the job, paid DH for 1/2 a week of work and said good-bye. DH is pretty steamed about it. I told him that we would do fine but he is just the kind of man that really feels compelled to work and snapped "no he needed to find work". I know he is just upset about how the man handled the situation. Oh well, something better will come along; it always does. God is our provider and knows what we need. I'm working really hard on leaning on him more and more when things go awry and sure enough He does provide. We just don't always see it in our future. Merry Christmas!


I would think with his experience he should be able to quickly pick up jobs if he advertises. Here it's really hard to find people to do carpentry type jobs
Does he have unemployment insurance? I would think the boss would have to give more notice


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And DH was told at least 6 MONTHS for just one of his shoulders but then again he is a carpenter and does a lot of physical work so maybe that has something to do with it. Still going to mention it to him though.


I was told 6 months before I could lift more than 10 pounds.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> No, what she gets is terrible. I don't think I could live there. Although, one year, when I was working at the St. Lawrence Seaway, the temperature dropped to -54. Let me tell you--that was cold :sm16: :sm16: but then I was also very young and didn't have far to go to work.


Haven't you heard"it's a dry cold". ????????so it's not so bad????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the gansey looks great, such a lovely color for you & your new glasses look great too.
> 
> Melody, lovely little sweater. You sure got lots of snow in a short time, good you can just stay in.
> 
> ...


It's the modern version of pen pals, and we definitely are friends!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can verify that cold in Chicago is extra cold due to lake effect and windchill - going to be even colder tonight.


Is the lake froze over? We were at friends for supper tonight at Turtle Lake & he said the ice is now 12 inches thick. DH already has visions of ice fishing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

April, This is the recipe I've been making recently, it seems the potatoes make them stay moist longer.

http://www.ihearteating.com/amish-dinner-rolls/.

Well, I better get to sleep, were off to the city in the morning, long before daylight????Can't even knit in the way, too dark


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My 5 year old great grandson loves dinner rolls. I think it is almost his favorite food. After Thanksgiving dinner I sent a bag of rolls home with the family. Aidan ate by far the majority of them. A couple of weeks ago, they came over to help us and when Aidan walked in the door, he asked if I had any rolls. No I didn't. The next time he came over, I had a pan of rolls for him and he really ate his share. Did share a few with the rest of us here but not at his home. Today he came over again and I had rolls for him. He walked in and asked for rolls before he gave me a hug. I had rolls and he ate 5 or 6 during the afternoon., I sent the rest of the bag of rolls home with him and they didn't make it home. I have seen the silly boy turn down ice cream, cookies, and other goodies but never rolls. Guess who will be making a lot of rolls.


LOL! I see lots of rolls in your future, and one day when he's an old man, he's going to be telling his grands about your rolls. :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> That gave me the heeby jeebies! Really don't like heights....imagine getting all the way up there and discovering the tool you needed was on the ground....! :sm06: :sm09:


I'd want an elevator. lol
And it'd better not get stuck anywhere between the top and ground or vica versa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Try just using Sugar & Cream which usually can be purchased for for around $1.25 here. That's what I used for the towel I posted a picture of earlier. Not as soft but certainly more economical and will do the job well as a towel.


And Walmart, or most Walmarts, carry it.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Julie, red is your color. The knitting, pattern, color, etc. is perfect.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH, as many of you know, has 2 torn rotator cuffs that he has NOT had surgery on. He kept saying he couldn't take the time from work (his opinion) for so long a time as recovery takes. Now it is pointless to have the surgery so he just hurts and takes pain meds. Love him to death but sometimes I certainly don't agree with his choices; this is/was one of those times. Oh well....


Makes you kind of want to hit him over the head with his own rotator cuff? lol 
David does that too, came in from fish, sniffling and a slight cough, I made him drink some cold tea, I don't have a cold, I'm fine, sniffle sniffle... Good grief, but he did drink the tea. Not quite the same but... Still the "I am man, I am fine"...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH was connecting water lines from our old well to the new one. He was at the bottom of the trench when it caved in, was almost killed, pelvis broke in 5 places, shoulder dislocated & later both lungs collapsed- apparently that's a common complication of a broken pelvis, it makes the bowels swell & push against the diaphragm & collapse the lungs, he was on a ventilator for 10 days. That happened 16 yrs ago


 :sm06: 
That is so scary, thank goodness he survived it and he's doing so well now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Been to the drugstore today to get cough medicine and kleenex for Gage.
> 
> Been out with the dog several times. Loaded my laundry card. Gage and I are watching funny videos on YouTube.
> 
> ...


Be gentle with yourself, one step at a time, one day at a time. HUGS!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thanks to Julie I have begun drinking Earl Grey Tea, and did some research on bergamot which is a citrus included in the blend. It has some really good properties for all kinds of ailments it seems. I suffer with itching, daily outbreaks of hive spots, from even just a small amount of sugar, (bummer at this time of year especially).
> It is going to be my go to tea from now on. Have tried so many things to combat itches, so drinking this can't hurt as it's so nice. Unfortunately can't tolerate anti histamine pills, they make me very dopey, and don't need that, am dopey enough at times lol!


Didn't realise Bergamot was a citrus! Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gotta share, my hubby just came home from work bearing a hamper box of Christmas goodies from a client.
> It's perked me up bigtime. The neighbours gave me a delicious box of artisan chocolates earlier too.
> So it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas ????in the pantry Yum! Will be taking some of it South with us on holidays for snacking on, during our travels. ????


That is great Fan- so glad it has cheered you up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's snowing this evening, the dogs weren't terribly impressed with it either. Ryssa and Gizmo got their grooming done today, they look so nice and smell clean. Gizmo doesn't particularly like to be held for any period of time, when we went back to pick them up, he asked to be picked up and didn't let me put him down until we went out the door. lolol Ryssa ran to the new person that came in to visit with the groomer to be loved on... she's such a mooch. Giz wasn't upset or anything, just wanted his mommy I guess. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen thank you, It will take time to heal as you say. We are a family and certainly have bonded with each other.
> The tea party is now a very important part of my life, and wouldn't be without it.
> The grief I'm going through is very full on, and am in tears a lot, with 2 losses within a month, revving up the emotions.
> On a better note, I visited Julie the other day, and we exchanged gifts for Christmas. She gave me a delicious cup of Earl Grey tea and
> ...


And we are so glad that our lovely Julie brought you to us. :sm24:

I love Earl Grey and Madam Grey.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished sewing this up. I think it is so cute.
> Will make the matching hat.
> 
> Popped in to post this. Will check back later.
> ...


Awe, another winner!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the gansey looks great, such a lovely color for you & your new glasses look great too.
> 
> Melody, lovely little sweater. You sure got lots of snow in a short time, good you can just stay in.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


Julie, it looks fabulous and you look wonderful in red! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Julie, red is your color. The knitting, pattern, color, etc. is perfect.


Goodness me, thank you so much for the compliments!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, it looks fabulous and you look wonderful in red! :sm24:


You are too kind, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> but just think what the climbing would do for your legs. --- sam


Make them ache :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a beautiful photo. I love the red.
> I am sitting here thinking how much I hate that I forgot to put the suitcase that had all my winter sweaters in the car when I moved. They surely are doing me no good at my sisters house in Arizona.
> 
> I have been feeling run down the past few days. Like I am in a haze with no direction. I keep telling myself to perk up but not getting very far with that.
> ...


It's been quite a stressful year or so for you, I can imagine that you are feeling down, take care of yourself though. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Don't know that you can see the wind blowing the snow out there.


Wow! Cold, BRRRRR....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm posting a picture from my front window. Can't see the blowing snow here either. Also including a photo of my Christmas tree.


Love the tree, mines so wimpy looking in comparison, lol. 
Cold outside though, are you and Melody fairly close to each other or quite a ways apart?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a mix of ideas.
Gwen, I am so sorry for you and DH. Been there, done that and it is no fun.
Julie and Mel, both of you amaze me with your knitting. I always enjoy the pictures of your work
Most of the time now I make the Amish Dinner rolls. They are Aidan's favorite.
Those of you who have snow can keep it. I have lived in snow country and I am happier with warmer weather, My cold places were
Plattsburgh, NY and Erie, PA.
Those who are new, it takes awhile to keep up with our "soap opera" but before long you will get stories and people put together
and you will be surprised as how important TP becomes in your life. We can be open and honest without fear and that is 
valuable. Sam is a wonderful director and keeps things interesting.
I am knitting scrubbies for my daughters for Christmas. Not really sure how I like the texture of the Scrubby yarn.
I need to go to bed. It is tomorrow already.
Hugs to all.
Marilyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, what a beautiful Gansey, looks good on you. I marvel at your intricate designs. Budasha, loved the snow and your Christmas tree pictures. Gagesmom, sometimes all one can do is to hang on for another day..and that is what it seems you are doing. Sometimes the only way is minute by minute. My heart goes out to you. I've been home the past two days with a nasty flu type illness. Hope to be enough better to work tomorrow, but still having much weakness and GI symptoms, so that may not happen.


I hope you are feeling better soon, seems things are hanging on this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....I will mention it to DH. After all...he just got home from work and as of today without any warning is out of work. His boss came up to him today and said since there is only about 2-3 more days on this particular job with painting/staining and then said "you don't like painting do you?" DH said no but I need the work. Boss then said well he needed to save $ and was going to hire the other guys teenage son to help him at $10 an hour to finish the job, paid DH for 1/2 a week of work and said good-bye. DH is pretty steamed about it. I told him that we would do fine but he is just the kind of man that really feels compelled to work and snapped "no he needed to find work". I know he is just upset about how the man handled the situation. Oh well, something better will come along; it always does. God is our provider and knows what we need. I'm working really hard on leaning on him more and more when things go awry and sure enough He does provide. We just don't always see it in our future. Merry Christmas!


Oh my gosh! That's awful, and before Christmas. I understand his being very upset, hopefully he'll find something better soon, but now might be a great time to do the surgery for sure. It does all work out in His time, but boy , his timeline is often not mine. lolol But I'm thankful that it all works out none the less. 
HUGS for you both. 
It will be a great Christmas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Boy, what sexy eyes he has. I remember those days....not, of course, having my clothes fall off, but having lots of fun in the pool.


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Omg he's gorgeous, and that song is great, thanks for posting. That old lady is brilliant way to go grandma!


He is a looker. I have a friend that I used that song as her ringtone for quite a while, it fit her. lol
You are most welcome, thought we'd all enjoy it.

:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gotta share, my hubby just came home from work bearing a hamper box of Christmas goodies from a client.
> It's perked me up bigtime. The neighbours gave me a delicious box of artisan chocolates earlier too.
> So it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas ????in the pantry Yum! Will be taking some of it South with us on holidays for snacking on, during our travels. ????


Oh yum, you all have me wanting to bake now, well not right now, it's after midnight, but you know what I mean. 
I think I need sleep. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I too am concerned about Gwen's DH being put out of work- it sounded quite cavalier.
> 
> Thank you Rookie!


Unfortunately, unless in a union (which are becoming less and less powerful), most States are "work at will" meaning there aren't any job protection laws except at will of employer and why specific laws protecting people with disabilities, etc. are needed. With high unemployment, employers had some leeway. As employment becomes more steady (as it's beginning to), I'm hoping employees get more of the power. Construction jobs are often "iffy" and very seasonal especially in our cold areas. Stories like what happened to Brantley are not unusual; but doesn't make them less heartbreaking and worrisome especially during the holidays. Saying prayers for full employment for all who need/want it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought so too April. He's been working for him for 8 months. Does outstanding work (I'm not just saying it either; CMaliza and her DH had him build them an oak coffee table of his own design and then drove down from Chicago to get it after seeing some of his work.). He is extremely reliable & punctual and has been getting paid almost 1/2 of what he normally makes. But on the positive side when I told him about the keyhole surgery for torn rotator cuff and suggested he check with his surgeon he actually said yes if I would call and check to see if he does it and what the recovery time would be. He's calmed down a good bit and like I said feels something better will come along. Just crappy how the guy treated him. This guy also just bought himself a 50K + new truck....Mr. Scrooge indeed! Oh well, sincerely hope he has a Merry Christmas. We all know about karma.....


That's good that he's calmer and willing to look into the surgery. 
Karma always gets her man, or woman... 
Well now we know why he needs to save money, spent it all on the truck now needs to be able to make the payments. Still doesn't make it right or justify.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is the lake froze over? We were at friends for supper tonight at Turtle Lake & he said the ice is now 12 inches thick. DH already has visions of ice fishing


Probably not yet as it's still early in the season; I need to do some research to see if it does completely freeze over.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH was connecting water lines from our old well to the new one. He was at the bottom of the trench when it caved in, was almost killed, pelvis broke in 5 places, shoulder dislocated & later both lungs collapsed- apparently that's a common complication of a broken pelvis, it makes the bowels swell & push against the diaphragm & collapse the lungs, he was on a ventilator for 10 days. That happened 16 yrs ago


How awful and frightening for him. And very scary for you too. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Fond memories of dear June.


Yes, still think of her often.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> How nice that you are close to Julie and can visit. Earl Grey is a great tea. I think we all feel the way you do about the tea party folk. Can't do without you. :sm02:


Agree! Lovely that you can spend time together. :sm12:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a mix of ideas.
> Gwen, I am so sorry for you and DH. Been there, done that and it is no fun.
> Julie and Mel, both of you amaze me with your knitting. I always enjoy the pictures of your work
> Most of the time now I make the Amish Dinner rolls. They are Aidan's favorite.
> ...


Thank you, very much, Marilyn! Sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just received this note from Donna (SouthernGal)

'tell all hi at the T Party. haven't had time to chat. miss all'

It will inevitably be bittersweet for her at Christmas, but she is a lady of strong faith.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


Looking good there Julie. Good work. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 75 and I need to go to bed. Keep smiling everyone and for those who are well, get well soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Unfortunately, unless in a union (which are becoming less and less powerful), most States are "work at will" meaning there aren't any job protection laws except at will of employer and why specific laws protecting people with disabilities, etc. are needed. With high unemployment, employers had some leeway. As employment becomes more steady (as it's beginning to), I'm hoping employees get more of the power. Construction jobs are often "iffy" and very seasonal especially in our cold areas. Stories like what happened to Brantley are not unusual; but doesn't make them less heartbreaking and worrisome especially during the holidays. Saying prayers for full employment for all who need/want it.


It has come up elsewhere on the forum, how so few of what we take to be part and parcel of working conditions, are actually mandatory in the States. I hope the situation does not worsen, but fear it may well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, just make sure the bags you use aren't biodegradable. Most of the bags we get here are & they disintegrate into 1000's of staticky bits. I had put some fabric away in one in a box & what a mess. I'd hate for you to spend hours making it & have it just break down. It would be great to turn them into something useful if you can.


Same thing happened to me with Christmas decorations I had put into a plastic bag in the loft! :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Agree! Lovely that you can spend time together. :sm12:


It is great, Cathy! Just as I enjoy talking with you, as my next nearest 'neighbour'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Looking good there Julie. Good work. :sm24:


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ........Fan, I agree we have made wonderful friends here & even though my DH thinks it's crazy, I think we are real friends.
> 
> .


My DH thought the same until Gwen's Hannah came to stay - I think he realised then that you are 'real' people! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just read this from mjs! :sm11: 


> Food for
> Thought:"The minute you are satisfied with where you are, you aren't
> there anymore" Tony Gwynn, baseball player
>
>
PUNS FOR
> EDUCATED MINDS
>
>
> 1. The fattest
> knight at
> King Arthur's round table was Sir
> Cumference.
> He acquired his size
> from too much pi.
>
> 
> 2. I thought I saw an eye doctor on an Alaskan island, but it turned
> out to be an optical Aleutian.
>

> 3. She was only a whiskey maker, but he loved her still.
>

> 4. A rubber band pistol was confiscated from algebra class, because
> it was a weapon of math disruption.
>

> 5. No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still will be
> stationery.
>
> 6. A dog
> gave
> birth to
> puppies near the road and was cited for littering.
>

> 7. A grenade thrown into a kitchen in France would result in
> Linoleum Blownapart.
>

> 8. Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.
>

> 9. A hole has been found in the nudist camp wall. The police
> are looking into it.
>

> 10. Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a
> banana.
>

> 11. Atheism is a non-prophet organization.
>

> 12. Two hats were hanging on a hat rack in the
> hallway. One hat said to the other: 'You stay here;
> I'll go on a
> head.'
>

> 13. I wondered why the baseball kept getting bigger.
> Then it hit me.
>

> 14. A sign on the lawn at a drug rehab center
> said: 'Keep off the Grass.'
>
> 
> 15. The midget fortune-teller who escaped from prison
> was a small medium at large.
>

> 16. The soldier who survived mustard gas and pepper
> spray is
> now a seasoned veteran.
>

> 17. A backward poet writes inverse.
>

> 18. In a democracy it's your vote that counts. In
> feudalism it's your count that votes.
>

> 19. When cannibals ate a missionary, they got a taste
> of religion.
>

> 20. If you jumped off the bridge in Paris, you'd
> be in Seine.
>

> 21. A vulture boards an airplane, carrying two
> dead
> raccoons. The stewardess looks at him and says, 'I'm
> sorry, sir, only one carrion allowed per passenger.'
>

> 22. Two fish swim into a concrete
> wall. One turns to the other and says 'Dam!'
>

> 23. Two Eskimos sitting in a kayak were chilly, so
> they lit a fire in the craft. Unsurprisingly it sank,
> proving once again that you can't have your kayak
> and heat it too.
>

> 24. Two hydrogen atoms meet. One says, 'I've
> lost
> my electron.' The other says 'Are you
> sure?' The first replies, 'Yes, I'm
> positive.'
>

> 25. Did you hear about the Buddhist who refused
> Novocain during a root canal? His goal: transcend
> dental medication.
>

> 26. There was the person who sent ten puns to friends,
> with the hope that at least one of the puns would make
> them laugh. No pun in ten did.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone. 7:25 am and I have been up and out with the dog and back in. Deuce and I are curled up in bed for a little bit. It was cold out there and Gage doesn't get up for a half hour yet.
Deuce could definitely get lost in a snowstorm if he wasn't on a leash. Blends right in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. 7:25 am and I have been up and out with the dog and back in. Deuce and I are curled up in bed for a little bit. It was cold out there and Gage doesn't get up for a half hour yet.
> Deuce could definitely get lost in a snowstorm if he wasn't on a leash. Blends right in.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: You would spot that tail and his ears!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got a phone call at midnight. It was Greg. 
What time do we pick up the hamper? I said between 2 and 3 pm. He said ok I will try to be there for 2. I said ya ok. Bye . He's like Bye. And I hung up. Guilty conscience perhaps. Seeing as he knows it is for his son. And calling at midnight. Of course we would be asleep. Maybe he couldn't sleep. Who knows. Either way at least I don't have to walk there and get it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: You would spot that tail and his ears!!!!!


Agreed. The black spots on him could definitely help us to see him. ☺☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never thought of that Bonnie. I'll check too to be sure they are biodegradable.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, just make sure the bags you use aren't biodegradable. Most of the bags we get here are & they disintegrate into 1000's of staticky bits. I had put some fabric away in one in a box & what a mess. I'd hate for you to spend hours making it & have it just break down. It would be great to turn them into something useful if you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got a phone call at midnight. It was Greg.
> What time do we pick up the hamper? I said between 2 and 3 pm. He said ok I will try to be there for 2. I said ya ok. Bye . He's like Bye. And I hung up. Guilty conscience perhaps. Seeing as he knows it is for his son. And calling at midnight. Of course we would be asleep. Maybe he couldn't sleep. Who knows. Either way at least I don't have to walk there and get it.


Not a very considerate time to call, but at least he will help you with the hamper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Agreed. The black spots on him could definitely help us to see him. ☺☺


They certainly should!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kaye Jo* just wanted to let you know that I found size 10.5 circular needles by Clover at Joanns and some 10.5 dpns also. Bamboo but nice and smooth. Also the circulars were interchangeable not fixed and they were on sale. Yippee! Almost finished the hat!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those of you who avoid the Main Forum- I have completed the red Gansey this morning- with the camera playing up, I had to use the phone which I can get only to arm's length!


It's beautiful. Looks so lovely on you and will keep you so nice and warm along with looking beautiful in it. The perfect time for me to see it as I just looked out the window and it is really coming down. You did a beautiful job knitting this gorgeous gansey and it was well worth the effort.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a very considerate time to call, but at least he will help you with the hamper.


I thought the same thing Julie. I was sleeping so was not in the mood for conversation.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, you once asked me if I liked wood or metal needles better and I told you metal. I had just started knitting again and found the metal Addis. I have since changed my tune. I really prefer the wood and bamboo now, especially after learning to do lace in your workshop. They are so smooth, but lovely movement without being too slippery. Gwen made me think of it in her post above.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sun is coming out and it has stopped snowing for now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sun is coming out and it has stopped snowing for now.


I guess. You will be sending that our way. Beautiful.

Here's our place.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Flyty1n, hope you are soon feeling better! Will be hard on you to have to go to work. Take care and Healing Wishes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

You are right about the white blending in with the snow. People would be wondering what the moving black dots were though. 

Strange that Greg called you so late. Hope you were able to fall asleep again. Glad you will have the help!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to finish hat and feed the furbabies. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I have to get knitting or I am never going to get this mermaid blanket done. 

I will admit, it has really been fun doing the Christmas card exchange. ???? Thank you for organizing this Tami.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was told 6 months before I could lift more than 10 pounds.


Maybe I'll rethink it after all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Haven't you heard"it's a dry cold". ????????so it's not so bad????


Is it like Arizona having a "dry heat". :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's the modern version of pen pals, and we definitely are friends!


I never thought of us as being pen pals but we sure are.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the tree, mines so wimpy looking in comparison, lol.
> Cold outside though, are you and Melody fairly close to each other or quite a ways apart?


I'm sure your tree looks lovely. Everyone's is different but still pretty. Melody and I are probably about 2 to 3 hours apart. I must actually check the map. I think she's in the really bad snow area. It's about 7F here now and the forecast says it's going to be terrible today not just for me but for everyone, except those in the South.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum, you all have me wanting to bake now, well not right now, it's after midnight, but you know what I mean.
> I think I need sleep. lol


Maybe I should bake too. Makes the house feel better with nice smells in it. (lol)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just read this from mjs! :sm11:
> 
> > Food for
> > Thought:"The minute you are satisfied with where you are, you aren't
> ...


mjs does find the funniest things to post. Thanks for my laugh of the morning. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. 7:25 am and I have been up and out with the dog and back in. Deuce and I are curled up in bed for a little bit. It was cold out there and Gage doesn't get up for a half hour yet.
> Deuce could definitely get lost in a snowstorm if he wasn't on a leash. Blends right in.


Does he like the snow? Candy wasn't out long this morning---just out and in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess. You will be sending that our way. Beautiful.
> 
> Here's our place.


You've got more snow that I have. I wonder if you're going to get the bad weather today too. Hope not but if so, stay warm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to have breakfast and get dressed. Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> You've got more snow that I have. I wonder if you're going to get the bad weather today too. Hope not but if so, stay warm.


That is funny. I remember when I would go up to Canada to visit my aunt, one time I said I couldn't see to make the drive the snow was so bad and she said it was fine up there. Think it is what they call lake effect snow, where we get dumped on sometimes being on the southern side of the lake.

I'm still not knitting, so I'd really better get off now. A fresh cuppa.

We are so close. Must get together in the nice weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm posting a picture from my front window. Can't see the blowing snow here either. Also including a photo of my Christmas tree.


How beautiful!! Lovely decorations and colors. Brrrrrr Wintery scenes for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Great tree Liz. ????????????
> 
> Thank you Julie and flyty1n. I am done just that. Holding on for another day. I feel like I am making headway and feeling positive about everything and then all shit rolls down hill. Pardon my language. ????
> 
> ...


Oh honey, we all wish we could make it better. Just know we are here for you and support you. Big Hugs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Liz I will have to check k it out to. I have been to Welland once years ago. 

We are in the area considered the "snow belt" so we get hit hard. 

I was talking with a neighbor and she said it is supposed to get nasty again today. Good thing we live across the street from the school. Busey were cancelled today so only city kids today.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh honey, we all wish we could make it better. Just know we are here for you and support you. Big Hugs.


Thank you again.☺❤


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Beautiful wintery scene love it!! Thank you, Merry Christmas


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto re: the Christmas card exchange! By the way...the little "something" in the cards from me purposely has a long ribbon so it can be used as either a bookmark or an ornament. Enjoy! I have loved all the cards I've received so far. Also, If you haven't received from me (I did both lists) please let me know. I send Marianne and also her housemate Christmas cards and housemate received hers whereas Marianne STILL hasn't received her card. Stupid post office. Oh well, will get another card and resend it.


Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I have to get knitting or I am never going to get this mermaid blanket done.
> 
> I will admit, it has really been fun doing the Christmas card exchange. ???? Thank you for organizing this Tami.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love to see Sydney in some really deep snow. He loves the colder temperatures and so far Gracie does too. Alice has such a thin coat we have sweaters for her. The older dogs just run out and back in.


budasha said:


> Does he like the snow? Candy wasn't out long this morning---just out and in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hot off the needles...a hat with earflaps for DD Hannah. Not a free pattern but not terribly expensive ($4); Motylek and found it on Ravelry.com and the yarn is Berroco Comfort Chunky. Really a quick knit. I also really like the Icord ties that knits right into the earflaps and no seams!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Haven't you heard"it's a dry cold". ????????so it's not so bad????


It's true! We have a very damp cold and I think that's worse. When I was in Berlin it was -3, but very bright blue skies and although the cold was nipping at your face it was lovely! When you get cold, damp, cloudy days over here it's just miserable - what we would call 'dreich'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Beautiful wintery scene love it!! Thank you, Merry Christmas


Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's true! We have a very damp cold and I think that's worse. When I was in Berlin it was -3, but very bright blue skies and although the cold was nipping at your face it was lovely! When you get cold, damp, cloudy days over here it's just miserable - what we would call 'dreich'.


I agree. The cold dampness goes right through to the bones. I think the same applies to heat too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles...a hat with earflaps for DD Hannah. Not a free pattern but not terribly expensive ($4); Motylek and found it on Ravelry.com and the yarn is Berroco Comfort Chunky. Really a quick knit. I also really like the Icord ties that knits right into the earflaps and no seams!


Such a cute hat.

I'm too tired for knitting, so will take a break and then get back to it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Same thing happened to me with Christmas decorations I had put into a plastic bag in the loft! :sm16:


That happened to me . It's amazing how many little white bits come from one little plastic bag


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles...a hat with earflaps for DD Hannah. Not a free pattern but not terribly expensive ($4); Motylek and found it on Ravelry.com and the yarn is Berroco Comfort Chunky. Really a quick knit. I also really like the Icord ties that knits right into the earflaps and no seams!


Your hat is lovely Gwen . I like the yarn you used


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well the break in the weather was shortlived. 
It is 11am and this is outside. It is looking bad out there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's true! We have a very damp cold and I think that's worse. When I was in Berlin it was -3, but very bright blue skies and although the cold was nipping at your face it was lovely! When you get cold, damp, cloudy days over here it's just miserable - what we would call 'dreich'.


It was grey damp and miserable here at the beginning of the week but yesterday and today the sun has been out


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Had visitors today DIL and her little nephew , he is almost 3 and his little eyes lit up when he saw what I had and what I was going to make . So here is what I and my little helper made . I don't know who was covered in the most glue and glittery snow think me ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Never thought about some bags being biodegradable.
Mel dear, hugs.
Daralene, glad you are feeling better.
Gwen, like your hat.
Gotta get a move on as I have ne three month routine doctor visit for fm.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just walked two buildings down to Jodis.
What a mess out there.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Lurker2 thanks for the great puns!

How do u know if the plastic bags are bio degradable? I make crocheted tote bags out of them after I cut them up. It would be a real problem if they fell apart.

Really cold and snowy here in Michigan.

I am trying to make a Grinch scarf without a pattern for my daughter who loves the Grinch story. Lol and she is not a kid anymore but a grandma even. I will post a pic if I ever get it done.

Wishing everyone a wonderful day today!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just walked two buildings down to Jodis.
> What a mess out there.


Definitley winter where you are Mel . Is Duece a good dog when walking in the snow , mishka gets a bit excitable wanting to chase snowflakes


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is funny. I remember when I would go up to Canada to visit my aunt, one time I said I couldn't see to make the drive the snow was so bad and she said it was fine up there. Think it is what they call lake effect snow, where we get dumped on sometimes being on the southern side of the lake.
> 
> I'm still not knitting, so I'd really better get off now. A fresh cuppa.
> 
> We are so close. Must get together in the nice weather.


Yes, we should.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How beautiful!! Lovely decorations and colors. Brrrrrr Wintery scenes for sure.


Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles...a hat with earflaps for DD Hannah. Not a free pattern but not terribly expensive ($4); Motylek and found it on Ravelry.com and the yarn is Berroco Comfort Chunky. Really a quick knit. I also really like the Icord ties that knits right into the earflaps and no seams!


Nice hat. I'm sure Hannah will love it. I could sure use one too. My hats don't seem to cover my ears...will have to fix that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well the break in the weather was shortlived.
> It is 11am and this is outside. It is looking bad out there.


It's probably heading my way and I was thinking about going out. I'd better hurry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had visitors today DIL and her little nephew , he is almost 3 and his little eyes lit up when he saw what I had and what I was going to make . So here is what I and my little helper made . I don't know who was covered in the most glue and glittery snow think me ????


So very nice. No wonder he was thrilled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It's beautiful. Looks so lovely on you and will keep you so nice and warm along with looking beautiful in it. The perfect time for me to see it as I just looked out the window and it is really coming down. You did a beautiful job knitting this gorgeous gansey and it was well worth the effort.


Thank you, Daralene- you are obviously really into winter, now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I thought the same thing Julie. I was sleeping so was not in the mood for conversation.


It was something Lupe used to do to us, regularly - can be very annoying- and often hard to get back to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, you once asked me if I liked wood or metal needles better and I told you metal. I had just started knitting again and found the metal Addis. I have since changed my tune. I really prefer the wood and bamboo now, especially after learning to do lace in your workshop. They are so smooth, but lovely movement without being too slippery. Gwen made me think of it in her post above.


I so much prefer bamboo and wood, but will use metal when I need to, to get the right gauge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess. You will be sending that our way. Beautiful.
> 
> Here's our place.


Two lovely shots of snow, pity I can't fly in for a day or two, and then fly out, back to warmer climes!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> This is what is happening outside. I was out with Deuce and when I came in I looked like a snowman. ❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄❄⛄


BRRRR....LOL and Deuce was probably enjoying it. 
We got snow last night, only a couple inches, so not nearly as bad as yours looks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> mjs does find the funniest things to post. Thanks for my laugh of the morning. :sm09:


 :sm24: You're welcome!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

A friend sent this to me and it brought tears to my eyes. It also applies to the men and women of the U.S. armed forces.




The Night Before Christmas 

T'was the night before Christmas,
He lived all alone,
in a one bedroom house,
Made of plaster and stone.

I had come down the chimney,
With presents to give,
And to see just who, 
In this home did live. 

I looked all about,
A strange sight I did see,
No tinsel, no presents,
Not even a tree.

No stocking by the mantle,
Just boots filled with sand,
On the wall hung pictures,
Of far distant lands.

With medals and badges,
Awards of all kinds,
A sober thought,
Came through my mind.
For this house was different,
It was dark and dreary,

I found the home of a soldier,
Once I could see clearly.
The soldier lay sleeping,
Silent, alone,
Curled up on the floor,
In this one bedroom home.
The face was so gentle,
The room in such disorder,
Not how I pictured,
A Canadian soldier. 

Was this the hero,
Of whom I'd just read?,
Curled up on a poncho,
The floor for a bed?

I realized the families,
That I saw this night,
Owed their lives to these soldiers,
Who were willing to fight.

Soon round the world,
The children would play,
And grownups would celebrate,
A bright Christmas Day.

They all enjoyed freedom,
Each month of the year,
Because of the soldiers,
Like the one lying here.

I couldn't help wonder,
How many lay alone,
On a cold Christmas Eve,
In a land far from home.

The very thought brought
A tear to my eye,
I dropped to my knees,
And started to cry.

The soldier awakened,
And I heard a rough voice,
'Santa, don't cry.
This life is my choice.

I fight for freedom, I
don't ask for more,
My life is my God,
My country, my corps.'

The soldier rolled over,
And drifted to sleep,
I couldn't control it,
I continued to weep.

I kept watch for hours,
So silent and still,
And we both shivered,
From the cold night's chill.

I didn't want to leave,
On that cold, dark night,
This guardian of honor,
So willing to fight.

Then the soldier rolled over,
With a voice, soft and pure,
Whispered, 'Carry on Santa,
It's Christmas Day, all is secure.'

One look at my watch,
And I knew he was right,
'Merry Christmas my friend,
And to all a good night.'

This poem was written by a peace keeping soldier stationed overseas.
The following is his request, I think it is reasonable.

PLEASE. Would you do me the kind favor of sending this to as many People as you can? Christmas will be coming soon and some credit is due to our Canadian service men and women for our being able to celebrate these Festivities. Let's try in this small way to pay a tiny bit of what we owe. Make people stop and think of our heroes, living and dead, who sacrificed themselves for us....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles...a hat with earflaps for DD Hannah. Not a free pattern but not terribly expensive ($4); Motylek and found it on Ravelry.com and the yarn is Berroco Comfort Chunky. Really a quick knit. I also really like the Icord ties that knits right into the earflaps and no seams!


Looks good Gwen, no seams is always good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had visitors today DIL and her little nephew , he is almost 3 and his little eyes lit up when he saw what I had and what I was going to make . So here is what I and my little helper made . I don't know who was covered in the most glue and glittery snow think me ????


What fun the two of you must have had!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is the lake froze over? We were at friends for supper tonight at Turtle Lake & he said the ice is now 12 inches thick. DH already has visions of ice fishing


Mine would gladly go fishing with him. :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Lurker2 thanks for the great puns!
> 
> How do u know if the plastic bags are bio degradable? I make crocheted tote bags out of them after I cut them up. It would be a real problem if they fell apart.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: thanks, 
some of our bags state that they are biodegradable- it is such a mess when they disintegrate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Architecture wrap is finished.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Brr that looks cold, you will need that gorgeous shawl to keep warm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> So very nice. No wonder he was thrilled.


He made me laugh as the snow man's head fell off while we were gluing on the eyes and he said oh no snowman is melting


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had visitors today DIL and her little nephew , he is almost 3 and his little eyes lit up when he saw what I had and what I was going to make . So here is what I and my little helper made . I don't know who was covered in the most glue and glittery snow think me ????


Wow, that is fantastic!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just walked two buildings down to Jodis.
> What a mess out there.


You really are getting hit. Brace girl out there walking in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just received this note from Donna (SouthernGal)
> 
> 'tell all hi at the T Party. haven't had time to chat. miss all'
> 
> It will inevitably be bittersweet for her at Christmas, but she is a lady of strong faith.


Thank you Julie, I hope that this Christmas is a bit better for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just read this from mjs! :sm11:
> 
> > Food for
> > Thought:"The minute you are satisfied with where you are, you aren't
> ...


LOLOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo* just wanted to let you know that I found size 10.5 circular needles by Clover at Joanns and some 10.5 dpns also. Bamboo but nice and smooth. Also the circulars were interchangeable not fixed and they were on sale. Yippee! Almost finished the hat!


That's wonderful! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two lovely shots of snow, pity I can't fly in for a day or two, and then fly out, back to warmer climes!


It is a pity. You could meet my Aunt Mill then we could pick up Budasha and head up to take Mel out for lunch. Then down to see Tami and Kathy inDefiance and have lunch with Sam. Now for one of us to win the lottery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Architecture wrap is finished.


Love that wrap. Quite lovely and elegant. Oh my, those dogs are so adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles...a hat with earflaps for DD Hannah. Not a free pattern but not terribly expensive ($4); Motylek and found it on Ravelry.com and the yarn is Berroco Comfort Chunky. Really a quick knit. I also really like the Icord ties that knits right into the earflaps and no seams!


That turned out great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well the break in the weather was shortlived.
> It is 11am and this is outside. It is looking bad out there.


Oh wow! Stay warm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had visitors today DIL and her little nephew , he is almost 3 and his little eyes lit up when he saw what I had and what I was going to make . So here is what I and my little helper made . I don't know who was covered in the most glue and glittery snow think me ????


Awe, what a great visit, and I bet he had fun. That turned out great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> A friend sent this to me and it brought tears to my eyes. It also applies to the men and women of the U.S. armed forces.
> 
> The Night Before Christmas
> 
> ...


That was brilliant, Marla and I both had tears as I read it too her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love that wrap. Quite lovely and elegant. Oh my, those dogs are so adorable.


Thank you, I think my BFF's mom will enjoy it. 
They are too funny.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! That's too funny! And why we call it TaKillya. lol It sneaks up and hits you from behind if you're not careful. I'd love a frozen strawberry margarita, one of the best things in Texas. lol
> Guess I could make my own though, hmmm.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Still running late, 2 and 1/2 hours at doctor. Met a friend I haven't seen in awhile. She shared she has dementia and needs to move to assisted living. So sad, she is a loving, giving woman who is still raising 40 y/o Down's syndrome daughter on her own. Her daughter can be in assisted living with her. Then we were both brought back into other area. Doctor came in and tod her she would be moving there tomorrow. She didn't realize that soon. Very sad.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Greg did make it to get me. I'm surprised the weather is horrible. Gage will be out of school soon. Will check in after that.

Major highways are closing. Highway six from below us in Guelph up past Arthur which is about 45 mins or so is closed. They have pulled the plows off the road. We are getting a doozy of a storm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What fun the two of you must have had!


He is a funny little boy . He was being very brave giving mishka kisses through the patio door and she was the other side trying to lick his face


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Architecture wrap is finished.


The wrap looks lovely Kaye Jo , beautiful colour . 
Dogs look lovely too nicely groomed
Walkway looks a bit slippy do you put grit down ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is fantastic!


Thank you , we had fun making it and singing Frosty the snowman :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute! I bet he loved being your helper too.


Swedenme said:


> Had visitors today DIL and her little nephew , he is almost 3 and his little eyes lit up when he saw what I had and what I was going to make . So here is what I and my little helper made . I don't know who was covered in the most glue and glittery snow think me ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm hoping that somewhere on the bag there will be a symbol or notation if it is biodegradable. Other than that I don't know Cindy.



cindygecko said:


> Lurker2 thanks for the great puns!
> 
> How do u know if the plastic bags are bio degradable? I make crocheted tote bags out of them after I cut them up. It would be a real problem if they fell apart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The architecture wrap looks great Kaye Jo. And again, I love the color you chose. Gizmo is so cute with the new haircut. Actually cute anytime!



Poledra65 said:


> Architecture wrap is finished.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry for your friend and having to move into assisted living on such short notice. I can imagine that was quite a shock. Good that her DD will be moving with her.


sassafras123 said:


> Still running late, 2 and 1/2 hours at doctor. Met a friend I haven't seen in awhile. She shared she has dementia and needs to move to assisted living. So sad, she is a loving, giving woman who is still raising 40 y/o Down's syndrome daughter on her own. Her daughter can be in assisted living with her. Then we were both brought back into other area. Doctor came in and tod her she would be moving there tomorrow. She didn't realize that soon. Very sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Stay safe Melody. I can just imagine. My DB just called from Wisconsin and they are expected to get another 8 inches tonight. Why that southern boy would want to live in the frigid north is beyond this southern girl...LOL!


gagesmom said:


> Greg did make it to get me. I'm surprised the weather is horrible. Gage will be out of school soon. Will check in after that.
> 
> Major highways are closing. Highway six from below us in Guelph up past Arthur which is about 45 mins or so is closed. They have pulled the plows off the road. We are getting a doozy of a storm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

First...thanks for the positive comments on the hat. Second, I've got question #4 million and 1.....I'm starting on some slippers that will be felted once knit. The pattern does NOT state a gauge only to use US 10/6mm and the yarn is 100% wool (DK/ 9 ply 11wpi). I took some 100% wool in worsted weight and a size US 9/5.5mm needle and got 11 wpi. Since that is the same WPI wouldn't that be okay to use? In my mind it would but then we all know my mind can come up with some bizarre ideas....Your opinion would be appreciated.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so cute! I bet he loved being your helper too.


Thank you Gwen . He went home with the snow man and told his mommy and daddy all about how he made it and then they heard him telling his baby brother that he can share it it but he must not touch or he will melt :sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How precious is that...touching it will make it melt....kids come up with such cute ways of saying things.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen . He went home with the snow man and told his mommy and daddy all about how he made it and then they heard him telling his baby brother that he can share it it but he must not touch or he will melt :sm01:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Architecture wrap is finished.


Lovely shawl and the fur babies look so huggable.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is a pity. You could meet my Aunt Mill then we could pick up Budasha and head up to take Mel out for lunch. Then down to see Tami and Kathy inDefiance and have lunch with Sam. Now for one of us to win the lottery.


Wouldn't that be great, and winning the lottery too. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That was brilliant, Marla and I both had tears as I read it too her.


I should have said servicemen and women of all our allies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Still running late, 2 and 1/2 hours at doctor. Met a friend I haven't seen in awhile. She shared she has dementia and needs to move to assisted living. So sad, she is a loving, giving woman who is still raising 40 y/o Down's syndrome daughter on her own. Her daughter can be in assisted living with her. Then we were both brought back into other area. Doctor came in and tod her she would be moving there tomorrow. She didn't realize that soon. Very sad.


That is so sad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg did make it to get me. I'm surprised the weather is horrible. Gage will be out of school soon. Will check in after that.
> 
> Major highways are closing. Highway six from below us in Guelph up past Arthur which is about 45 mins or so is closed. They have pulled the plows off the road. We are getting a doozy of a storm.


It hasn't hit us yet but I understand that north of Toronto is quite bad with white outs. Stay inside and keep warm.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just read this from mjs! :sm11:
> 
> > Food for
> > Thought:"The minute you are satisfied with where you are, you aren't
> ...


Love puns! I've also seen this one: cannibals refuse to eat clowns because they taste funny. :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Jo* just wanted to let you know that I found size 10.5 circular needles by Clover at Joanns and some 10.5 dpns also. Bamboo but nice and smooth. Also the circulars were interchangeable not fixed and they were on sale. Yippee! Almost finished the hat!


 :sm24: I have a pair of those and like them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Architecture wrap is finished.


 :sm24: Lovely!



Swedenme said:


> Had visitors today DIL and her little nephew , he is almost 3 and his little eyes lit up when he saw what I had and what I was going to make . So here is what I and my little helper made . I don't know who was covered in the most glue and glittery snow think me ????


Love your snowman and a happy child is the best thing around!

Our weather app is telling me it's 60F today but I have my doubts. I'm NOT warm and the sky is gray and bleah. We're also under a high wind notice until 5 p.m. tomorrow, possibly to get rain/snow at that point as the temperatures plummet. It'll be a good day to stay in and bake for Christmas, I guess. I wish I could remember where I've put my motivation this year, though. :sm16:

That snow looks yucky--all stay safe and warm (inside if possible!). I hope your hamper has loads of good stuff for you & Gage, Melody.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I think your weather has migrated to the South Pacific, we have reports of snow flurries on some of the hills in our South Island today. 
Here in the north island it's sunny but there's a stiff breeze making it cooler too. Summer is playing hide and seek with us this Christmas.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, what awesome winter weather. We are to get ours to come in this evening and to have a foot of snow in the mountains tomorrow morning, if the weather report is correct. The storms are to be coming down from Canada, so after seeing the stormy pictures, I am a believer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you so much for that video, I have played it lots and it's cheering me up so much.
> He has a great voice too, besides all the antics going on. Might have to get some margarita mix from
> Local store and give it a go, even though I don't drink booze these days very often, one of those would hit the spot very well.


I'm so glad it cheered you, we can all use cheering up especially lately. 
I don't eat much, but I do love a good Margarita.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Still running late, 2 and 1/2 hours at doctor. Met a friend I haven't seen in awhile. She shared she has dementia and needs to move to assisted living. So sad, she is a loving, giving woman who is still raising 40 y/o Down's syndrome daughter on her own. Her daughter can be in assisted living with her. Then we were both brought back into other area. Doctor came in and tod her she would be moving there tomorrow. She didn't realize that soon. Very sad.


That's really too bad, I am glad though that her daughter will be going with her, but that was sure short notice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg did make it to get me. I'm surprised the weather is horrible. Gage will be out of school soon. Will check in after that.
> 
> Major highways are closing. Highway six from below us in Guelph up past Arthur which is about 45 mins or so is closed. They have pulled the plows off the road. We are getting a doozy of a storm.


Glad that Greg took you, that looks awful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He is a funny little boy . He was being very brave giving mishka kisses through the patio door and she was the other side trying to lick his face


Awe, how sweet!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The wrap looks lovely Kaye Jo , beautiful colour .
> Dogs look lovely too nicely groomed
> Walkway looks a bit slippy do you put grit down ?


Thank you. 
I put down ice melt, it's basically a salt type thing, but I get the pet friendly so it won't hurt dogs paws.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The architecture wrap looks great Kaye Jo. And again, I love the color you chose. Gizmo is so cute with the new haircut. Actually cute anytime!


Thank you, it turned out better than I hoped, found a dropped stitch though as I was blocking it out, so got that fixed really quick. 
He's such a goober. lolol He's busy shaking his slipper toy around right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> First...thanks for the positive comments on the hat. Second, I've got question #4 million and 1.....I'm starting on some slippers that will be felted once knit. The pattern does NOT state a gauge only to use US 10/6mm and the yarn is 100% wool (DK/ 9 ply 11wpi). I took some 100% wool in worsted weight and a size US 9/5.5mm needle and got 11 wpi. Since that is the same WPI wouldn't that be okay to use? In my mind it would but then we all know my mind can come up with some bizarre ideas....Your opinion would be appreciated.


Should work just fine, as long as you are getting the right wpi's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely shawl and the fur babies look so huggable.


Thank you. 
They are all spoiled rotten and even love on the neighbors.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

To Nicho Denise, Nittergma Noni, and cindygecko Cindy,
Sincere thanks to you all for the Christmas card exchange, received this morning. Hugs Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad it cheered you, we can all use cheering up especially lately.
> I don't eat much, but I do love a good Margarita.


I will definitely have one or two during the holidays and raise a toast to you lol!
I'm a fan of mojito also. I did say I don't drink, but Christmas and birthdays are the exception, then there's New Years too. One is usually all I can cope with. The digestive system doesn't cope with any more than that. Cheers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whew! That was what I was thinking. I'm attempting to make a pair of felted slippers. Can we say last minute gift???? LOL.



Poledra65 said:


> Should work just fine, as long as you are getting the right wpi's.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I will definitely have one or two during the holidays and raise a toast to you lol!
> I'm a fan of mojito also. I did say I don't drink, but Christmas and birthdays are the exception, then there's New Years too. One is usually all I can cope with. The digestive system doesn't cope with any more than that. Cheers


I love mojitos too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Whew! That was what I was thinking. I'm attempting to make a pair of felted slippers. Can we say last minute gift???? LOL.


lol, I need to get a pair made next week also. lol Talk about racing the clock.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll try this.


Thank you very much for the recipe, Sorlenna! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaye the wrap looks fantastic.????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

For all the kind responses on my friend and DD moving to assisted living she knew this was happening, she told me in outer waiting room. Im sure it has been arranged for awhile because doctor told her assisted livi g already had her medicine box and wo u ld be giving her meds. I think it was probably she was confused as to date. I know her minister has helped her with decision. Thank you for support.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Flyty1n, hope you are soon feeling better! Will be hard on you to have to go to work. Take care and Healing Wishes.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Really funny, Julie!



Lurker 2 said:


> Just read this from mjs! :sm11:
> 
> > Food for
> > Thought:"The minute you are satisfied with where you are, you aren't
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I have to get knitting or I am never going to get this mermaid blanket done.
> 
> I will admit, it has really been fun doing the Christmas card exchange. ???? Thank you for organizing this Tami.


I agree! Thank you, Tami!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Beautiful wintery scene love it!! Thank you, Merry Christmas


Welcome Blueberry36! Nice to have you join us. What is on your needles?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Julie, I love these!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto re: the Christmas card exchange! By the way...the little "something" in the cards from me purposely has a long ribbon so it can be used as either a bookmark or an ornament. Enjoy! I have loved all the cards I've received so far. Also, If you haven't received from me (I did both lists) please let me know. I send Marianne and also her housemate Christmas cards and housemate received hers whereas Marianne STILL hasn't received her card. Stupid post office. Oh well, will get another card and resend it.


I sent Fan's before I had her entire postal code, so I hope you get it, Fan!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles...a hat with earflaps for DD Hannah. Not a free pattern but not terribly expensive ($4); Motylek and found it on Ravelry.com and the yarn is Berroco Comfort Chunky. Really a quick knit. I also really like the Icord ties that knits right into the earflaps and no seams!


So cute!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Well the break in the weather was shortlived.
> It is 11am and this is outside. It is looking bad out there.


It is 15° outside my door! But at least no snow and a lovely, starry night!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Had visitors today DIL and her little nephew , he is almost 3 and his little eyes lit up when he saw what I had and what I was going to make . So here is what I and my little helper made . I don't know who was covered in the most glue and glittery snow think me ????


Oh Sonja, that is too dear! I bet that little one loved it! And bless you for supporting your DIL.♡


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is a pity. You could meet my Aunt Mill then we could pick up Budasha and head up to take Mel out for lunch. Then down to see Tami and Kathy inDefiance and have lunch with Sam. Now for one of us to win the lottery.


May I meet you at the NY / PA border?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> The architecture wrap looks great Kaye Jo. And again, I love the color you chose. Gizmo is so cute with the new haircut. Actually cute anytime!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm reading daily so keeping up with you all, but not taking time to post much. We've had wind chill of -4F (at least) this morning and snow blowing all over the highway as I went into work. Lots of commercial snow plowing going on and they were pushing blades full of snow out onto the driving lanes. Obviously an illegal maneuver on their part but that didn't stop them, and I wasn't going to pull over into their mess to make a call to the local police or highway patrol. Every time the ''man-door'' into the kitchen at Elm is opened the arctic air just bulldozes into the kitchen. My gosh, it is bitter cold! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:

Tomorrow is predicted to be as bad or worse as far as conditions and temps are concerned. I had 4 men in the kitchen with me today. None of them are too experienced with cooking except for the youngest who is very quiet and who does a directed or as expected from past experience but has not ever worked in food prep at this facility; and a fine younger black man who is more experienced but the only man of color in the group this season. He will not push his opinion nor his ideas/experience on the others.So, it *was* interesting, to say the least.

Today, God was tossing blessings our way all morning.

One woman who had made a large roaster full of hot meals for us in the last week, brought in a hot casserole large enough to feed 40 people. Then 2 men, from a local business aimed at the national markets for a number of products, had taken up a collection from among employees and then went to the local Sam's Club and matched it. They purchased an SUV-ful as well as a pickup truck full of food items. We will have to do major re-arranging to get all of the food put away properly. All of the contributors then met with Susan and discussed services provided by our facility, Elm's connection with the local rescue mission, and our funding (or lack thereof!!) They left with positive notes in all their remarks AND promised to return with more donations and the backing of others of their friends and peers.

We will trust God to provide and wait to see what happens.

Thank you all for your prayers and care for Elm and its needs to care ''for the least of these *my* brothers (and sisters)."

Thank you, *kehinkle*, for the lovely Christmas card and the wreath you made.

Much love to all friends here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I sent Fan's before I had her entire postal code, so I hope you get it, Fan!


Yes I got it thank you!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

oneapril said:


> Thank you very much for the recipe, Sorlenna! I can't wait to try it.


Also, thank you Bonnie, for your recipe. You all are the best...someone asks and everyone comes through! Love you all!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

jheiens said:


> I'm reading daily so keeping up with you all, but not taking time to post much. We've had wind chill of -4F (at least) this morning and snow blowing all over the highway as I went into work. Lots of commercial snow plowing going on and they were pushing blades full of snow out onto the driving lanes. Obviously an illegal maneuver on their part but that didn't stop them, and I wasn't going to pull over into their mess to make a call to the local police or highway patrol. Every time the ''man-door'' into the kitchen at Elm is opened the arctic air just bulldozes into the kitchen. My gosh, it is bitter cold! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:
> 
> Tomorrow is predicted to be as bad or worse as far as conditions and temps are concerned. I had 4 men in the kitchen with me today. None of them are too experienced with cooking except for the youngest who is very quiet and who does a directed or as expected from past experience but has not ever worked in food prep at this facility; and a fine younger black man who is more experienced but the only man of color in the group this season. He will not push his opinion nor his ideas/experience on the others.So, it *was* interesting, to say the least.
> 
> ...


So wonderful the donations arrived Joy, and the folks were so supportive! Awesome God!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Yes I got it thank you!


Whew!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

oneapril said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you so much. Those healing wishes and prayers are much needed. I go to work tomorrow and feel much better, hope the majority of symptoms have finally come to a halt.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I'm reading daily so keeping up with you all, but not taking time to post much. We've had wind chill of -4F (at least) this morning and snow blowing all over the highway as I went into work. Lots of commercial snow plowing going on and they were pushing blades full of snow out onto the driving lanes. Obviously an illegal maneuver on their part but that didn't stop them, and I wasn't going to pull over into their mess to make a call to the local police or highway patrol. Every time the ''man-door'' into the kitchen at Elm is opened the arctic air just bulldozes into the kitchen. My gosh, it is bitter cold! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:
> 
> Tomorrow is predicted to be as bad or worse as far as conditions and temps are concerned. I had 4 men in the kitchen with me today. None of them are too experienced with cooking except for the youngest who is very quiet and who does a directed or as expected from past experience but has not ever worked in food prep at this facility; and a fine younger black man who is more experienced but the only man of color in the group this season. He will not push his opinion nor his ideas/experience on the others.So, it *was* interesting, to say the least.
> 
> ...


I am delighted that more of the community is helping out in ways that they can. I let my boys know that they were helpful in providing warmth to the people you are blessed to see and help.

I am delighted also to know that others are willing to share some hot meals with others.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What blessings for Elm! That will enable y'all to serve many more. Blessings on all.

I got my fruitcake in the oven, and it should be done in about ten minutes. I made it in mini loaves again so if our guests want to take some home, it will be easy. I'll make the other goodies later. I did go through the baking cabinet and make a list of what else I need, not a lot, luckily. Tomorrow I really should get some ornaments on the tree and will do some cleaning.

DD went to Joann's to check out the Ott lights...only one left of the ones on the good sale, so she bought it. She said the box is dented, so she has to make sure it works. Good grief! Guess it's a good thing I didn't go as I wouldn't have gotten one anyhow. After I paid bills today, I figured I'd better skip it. I should do some work and reorganize in the workroom anyway, and of course yarn inventory.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Fan I wasn't sure you would get that first card I mailed to you because of the goof I made in the address so I mai!Ed a second one out yesterday. I doubt that one has arrived yet.

Glad you will get them both!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh goodness major catch up here for me this week!!!!
Just beginning on page 1, see that there's already 97 pages to read, so let's see how far I get, lol!

In the meantime hopefully everyone is well if not then I'm sending healing HUGS to all.

Catch you all later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The bulb is broken... :sm13: I guess we'll be making a trip back there tomorrow to see if they can replace it or if she'll have to get a refund, since it was the last on the shelf. So disappointing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome from me too Blueberry36! I must have missed your post. Glad you stopped by and hope you will join in our chatter; it can be overwhelming at first but new folks are always welcome. Merry Christmas to you also!


oneapril said:


> Welcome Blueberry36! Nice to have you join us. What is on your needles?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So did I! I think the postal worker caught it but not sure. I know one of them he changed because he said it was incorrect but don't remember whose it was.


oneapril said:


> I sent Fan's before I had her entire postal code, so I hope you get it, Fan!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Fan I wasn't sure you would get that first card I mailed to you because of the goof I made in the address so I mai!Ed a second one out yesterday. I doubt that one has arrived yet.
> 
> Glad you will get them both!


Oh that's really lovely of you thank you so much. They seem to be taking about a week or so to arrive from your part of the world to NZ. Downunder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

want a little classical music tonight? --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23779


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I had a good day today. DD2 came by and picked me up to go shopping with her, her SO and DGD3. It was a surprise to me as I was not even out of bed yet. It was nice to get out and spending time with the little one is always a joy. Her 4th birthday is Saturday. I kept her occupied while birthday and Christmas gifts were acquired. Her brother has his 8th birthday on Monday as well.
I threw open the drapes and enjoyed a sunny day while I wrapped the gifts. Then did some decluttering and rearranging.

KayeJo, the wrap is beautiful. Gwen, I really like that hat.
The light up snowman is adorable. What fun to have a little helper with such a good nature to create with.

All the snow pictures remind me of growing up in Wyoming. I sometimes miss it. Our weather is all over the place the next few days: 35 today, in the 50s tomorrow, up to 70 on Saturday with a drop back down to 37 on Sunday. But for now I have cold feet, even in my nice toasty slippers.

Evelyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Really funny, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks really cold liz. beautiful tree - what pleasure to sit and look at it with the lights on. --- sam



budasha said:


> I'm posting a picture from my front window. Can't see the blowing snow here either. Also including a photo of my Christmas tree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh Julie, I love these!


I am presuming you mean the puns! :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can order a bulb from www.ottlite.com/ and would still come out ahead since you got the light on sale. Just an idea. Our Joanns didn't carry the bulbs the last time I checked so if your's is the same they may not be able to replace the bulb.



Sorlenna said:


> The bulb is broken... :sm13: I guess we'll be making a trip back there tomorrow to see if they can replace it or if she'll have to get a refund, since it was the last on the shelf. So disappointing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy flyty1n - hope you are back in the pink real quick. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Julie, what a beautiful Gansey, looks good on you. I marvel at your intricate designs. Budasha, loved the snow and your Christmas tree pictures. Gagesmom, sometimes all one can do is to hang on for another day..and that is what it seems you are doing. Sometimes the only way is minute by minute. My heart goes out to you. I've been home the past two days with a nasty flu type illness. Hope to be enough better to work tomorrow, but still having much weakness and GI symptoms, so that may not happen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope brantley can enjoy the holiday and not worry about a job until after the new year. sending him loads of soothing energy to help him get back in the groove. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmm....I will mention it to DH. After all...he just got home from work and as of today without any warning is out of work. His boss came up to him today and said since there is only about 2-3 more days on this particular job with painting/staining and then said "you don't like painting do you?" DH said no but I need the work. Boss then said well he needed to save $ and was going to hire the other guys teenage son to help him at $10 an hour to finish the job, paid DH for 1/2 a week of work and said good-bye. DH is pretty steamed about it. I told him that we would do fine but he is just the kind of man that really feels compelled to work and snapped "no he needed to find work". I know he is just upset about how the man handled the situation. Oh well, something better will come along; it always does. God is our provider and knows what we need. I'm working really hard on leaning on him more and more when things go awry and sure enough He does provide. We just don't always see it in our future. Merry Christmas!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen hope the Scrooge boss gets his just reward. 
Melody, moment by moment, step by step, you are doing it and will carry on doing so. Remember to be gentle with yourself sometimes as well as tough when you have to be. We are here for you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry for being so late posting my cards. All I've received are lovely and much appreciated. We had our house party this evening in the lounge. Music and food all good but I have terrible indigestion now and really want to sleep. Obviously not as recovered as I hoped. Still better tomorrow hopefully. Prayers for all in need and all take care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Kaye the wrap looks fantastic.????


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I need to ask for prayers for a friends grandson, she's a member of our knit group, and exercises with Marla and I. Her grandson Derek has had cancer 3 times, he's only 12, his mom took him back to Denver because she knew something was wrong, and he has a hot spot, last time they found a hotspot it was just damage from the chemo, we are praying that that is all it is this time, and that the cancer hasn't returned. 
She said thank you all very much, they'll take all the prayers and positive energy they can get. 
And thank you from me, poor kid was so looking forward to making pound cakes with his grandpa this weekend, I hope he's fine and can do that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can order a bulb from www.ottlite.com/ and would still come out ahead since you got the light on sale. Just an idea. Our Joanns didn't carry the bulbs the last time I checked so if your's is the same they may not be able to replace the bulb.


She said they have the bulbs separate, but she shouldn't have to buy one when it was supposed to come with the lamp, and it does have a warranty for the bulb to last a year. We're hoping our favorite lady is working tomorrow and we can deal with her. :sm01:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry for being so late posting my cards. All I've received are lovely and much appreciated. We had our house party this evening in the lounge. Music and food all good but I have terrible indigestion now and really want to sleep. Obviously not as recovered as I hoped. Still better tomorrow hopefully. Prayers for all in need and all take care.


Continued healing thoughts for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm reading daily so keeping up with you all, but not taking time to post much. We've had wind chill of -4F (at least) this morning and snow blowing all over the highway as I went into work. Lots of commercial snow plowing going on and they were pushing blades full of snow out onto the driving lanes. Obviously an illegal maneuver on their part but that didn't stop them, and I wasn't going to pull over into their mess to make a call to the local police or highway patrol. Every time the ''man-door'' into the kitchen at Elm is opened the arctic air just bulldozes into the kitchen. My gosh, it is bitter cold! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:
> 
> Tomorrow is predicted to be as bad or worse as far as conditions and temps are concerned. I had 4 men in the kitchen with me today. None of them are too experienced with cooking except for the youngest who is very quiet and who does a directed or as expected from past experience but has not ever worked in food prep at this facility; and a fine younger black man who is more experienced but the only man of color in the group this season. He will not push his opinion nor his ideas/experience on the others.So, it *was* interesting, to say the least.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic Joy! 
I was reading to David over the phone, he said it's great to hear what you and Susan are doing, that there are good people out there doing good and helping others, and good to hear that there are people trying to step up and help you all do it. 
I agree with him. lol
I'm just so glad that you are being showered with blessings. Whenever I order from Amazon now, it automatically asks if I want to go to smile.amazon. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much. Those healing wishes and prayers are much needed. I go to work tomorrow and feel much better, hope the majority of symptoms have finally come to a halt.


That's great, so glad you are feeling better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got fired from a job about a week before christmas - i was not unhappy about leaving - but it certainly wasn't the right time to do it i thought. i survived. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is not a very nice thing to have happen right on Christmas, Gwen- will things be ok?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and chicago is notoriously windy during the winter. the wind just cuts between the building and races along. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> My oldest is in Chicago this week (be home Friday) and she said she was sooooo cold and hates it! Supposedly it was suppose to get to something like 18 below last night (don't know if it did or not).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and as adults. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing what one can look back on, that we lived through as youngsters!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't blame you about not wanting to walk after dark - it really isn't safe. that would be a good temperature to walk in though. --- sam



EJS said:


> Thought about going for a walk but never did. Sun is going down now and I don't enjoy walking alone after dark.
> It is cold for me. Though not cold compared to those further north of me. Current temp reads 50F
> 
> Evelyn


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam. He has managed to get about 4 days of work (Fri, Sat., Mon. & Tues) Things will work out.


thewren said:


> i hope brantley can enjoy the holiday and not worry about a job until after the new year. sending him loads of soothing energy to help him get back in the groove. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LIfting Derek in prayer now.


Poledra65 said:


> I need to ask for prayers for a friends grandson, she's a member of our knit group, and exercises with Marla and I. Her grandson Derek has had cancer 3 times, he's only 12, his mom took him back to Denver because she knew something was wrong, and he has a hot spot, last time they found a hotspot it was just damage from the chemo, we are praying that that is all it is this time, and that the cancer hasn't returned.
> She said thank you all very much, they'll take all the prayers and positive energy they can get.
> And thank you from me, poor kid was so looking forward to making pound cakes with his grandpa this weekend, I hope he's fine and can do that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - i just put marie in the oven so we can have dinner together in a while - it's going to be fish tonight. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful! A pain to have to go back to the store but good that they will be able to replace it.


Sorlenna said:


> She said they have the bulbs separate, but she shouldn't have to buy one when it was supposed to come with the lamp, and it does have a warranty for the bulb to last a year. We're hoping our favorite lady is working tomorrow and we can deal with her. :sm01:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but i always want to be around to see him get bit in the ass. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I thought so too April. He's been working for him for 8 months. Does outstanding work (I'm not just saying it either; CMaliza and her DH had him build them an oak coffee table of his own design and then drove down from Chicago to get it after seeing some of his work.). He is extremely reliable & punctual and has been getting paid almost 1/2 of what he normally makes. But on the positive side when I told him about the keyhole surgery for torn rotator cuff and suggested he check with his surgeon he actually said yes if I would call and check to see if he does it and what the recovery time would be. He's calmed down a good bit and like I said feels something better will come along. Just crappy how the guy treated him. This guy also just bought himself a 50K + new truck....Mr. Scrooge indeed! Oh well, sincerely hope he has a Merry Christmas. We all know about karma.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tit for tat is good - tell her you are just waiting on the voucher so you can send her gift. she really needs a good spanking. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> At least you know he is working on it- not like my Bronwen and that voucher I could make such good use of- my easy chair is looking very scruffy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie I missed your post asking if things would be okay...yes they will. I have faith that all will work out. As I posted he already has 4 days of work set up and he has such a good reputation something good will come from this. We even talked about how his cousin that just bought a house in NC wants him to finish out their basement and if he needs to go up there for a few weeks then so be it. We've been this road before and things always have worked out in the end. I've fortunately been able to pay down and off a few small bills and since we did not go ahead with the floor and countertop the way we were hoping to a short while back it will all be okay. Thank you for our concern dear Julie.



thewren said:


> i got fired from a job about a week before christmas - i was not unhappy about leaving - but it certainly wasn't the right time to do it i thought. i survived. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

EJ I've gotten so I don't like to go out once it is dark alone any more as I've gotten older. I guess the bravado of youth has definitely been replaced with caution now. I certainly understand not wanting to go out at night especially when it is cold. I just dont do it unless it is an absolute necessity.



thewren said:


> don't blame you about not wanting to walk after dark - it really isn't safe. that would be a good temperature to walk in though. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...took me a second and re-reading before I caught on Sam...cute; very cute you sly devil you.


thewren said:


> well - i just put marie in the oven so we can have dinner together in a while - it's going to be fish tonight. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too Sam. I asked DH if when the college kid that is home on break goes back after the holiday would he go back to work for the guy if asked and he said no way. I'm glad. I hate seeing him be treated like that; DH is so good hearted.



thewren said:


> but i always want to be around to see him get bit in the ass. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> want a little classical music tonight? --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23779


Oh Lord Sam, I started listening to one guitar, then another, then another, such great classical guitarists. My teacher pulled out his classical that he pulled out and cleaned up and wanted to hear it played so had me play a lead on it for a bit, it was good, I haven't played my classical in a while, I actually had room for all my fingers, didn't have to squeeze them in the way I do on David'd dreadnaught which is what I've been playing. I love listening to classical guitar though and watching the finger strumming flying over the strings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I had a good day today. DD2 came by and picked me up to go shopping with her, her SO and DGD3. It was a surprise to me as I was not even out of bed yet. It was nice to get out and spending time with the little one is always a joy. Her 4th birthday is Saturday. I kept her occupied while birthday and Christmas gifts were acquired. Her brother has his 8th birthday on Monday as well.
> I threw open the drapes and enjoyed a sunny day while I wrapped the gifts. Then did some decluttering and rearranging.
> 
> KayeJo, the wrap is beautiful. Gwen, I really like that hat.
> ...


What a wonderful day!

Thank you.


----------

